# FiiO E11 & E11K & A3 Information + Support



## ClieOS

*[REVIEW] FiiO E11 - Final Thought*
  
 Many thanks to FiiO on the E11 sample. This is the pre-release sample and the final packaging might not be exactly same.
  





  




  
*SPEC*
 Output Power:
 High Power Mode - 300mW (16Ω); 200mW (32Ω); 35mW (300Ω)
 Low Power Mode - 120mW (16Ω); 88mW (32Ω); 13mW (300Ω)
 Headphone Impedance Range: 16 Ω ~ 300Ω
 Input Impedance: >5kΩ
 SNR: ≥98dB (A weighted)
 Crosstalk: 60dB
 Gain: ≥12dB (high) / ≥6dB (low)
 Distortion: <0.009% (10mW)
 Frequency Range: 10Hz ~ 100kHz
 Size: 92.5mm x 54.2mm x 13.4mm
 Weight: 65g (battery included)
 Recharging: USB 5V DC 500mA
 Recharging Time: 200 minutes (PC USB port)
 Battery Life: more than 10 hours
 Battery Replacement: Nokia BL-5B Compatible (3.7v, ≥800mAh)
  




 Size comparison: iBasso T3D, SoundMAGIC A10, FiiO E7, FiiO E11 and Sandisk Sansa Clip+
  




  
*Build Quality and Accessories*
 Well, it is FiiO and so you can expect the E11 to be very decently built. Of course this is not to say that it can compare with the finish of a RSA or Headamp portable amp. Then again, E11 build quality is already a class above any DIY product in the same price range. The main body is fully plastic, which is understandable since it is not practical to make a metal frame of such a complex inner design. The only thing to complain is perhaps the silvery paint on the plastic body. It does come off when scratched hard enough, but that’s really a minor issue. The black panels on both sides seem to be anodized aluminum to help to reduce electro-magnetic interference. The volume knob serves also as the On/Off switch and it is protected by a ‘ridge’ so accidental volume change is pretty much minimum even inside a tight pant. On the other side of the case is a small button to open one of the side panels to access the battery bay and the power mode switch. The power mode switch is actually quite small so a pointy tool is needed to flip it if you have fat fingers like mine.
  
 Accessories wise, there is a USB cable for recharging, a decent mini-to-mini interconnecting cable and a silicone band for holding the amp and DAP together.
  
 Before we go any further, here is some hardware info regarding E11. The main opamp is AD8397, which is used on amps like Mini^3 as well as Arrow 12HE and well known for its high current output. The virtual ground is driven by a similar combo found on Mini^3, the TLE2426 + OPA690. But that is where the similarities end. As I was told, the voltage is about +/-6V or +/-9V (depend on which power mode is selected) using FiiO’s own design. I am not an electronic engineer so I won’t attend to lecture anyone on the detail. As far as DC goes, E11 seems to have decoupling caps on the output so you won’t need to worry about DC leakage.[UPDATE] FiiO informed me that they don't have any decoupling caps for DC leakage, but a DC protection circuit instead.
  




  




  




  




  
  
*Battery Life*
 The BL-5B battery is originally meant for cellphone and the one FiiO used is quoted at 800mAh. It has an internal protection circuit that prevents overcharging up to 4.2V as well as overdrawing to as low as 3V (some other brands can go as low as 2.7V).
  
 Battery life is tested in two configurations: First, E11 was set to low power mode, low gain, no bass boost. Second, E11 was set to high power mode, high gain, Lv2 bass boost. Volume varied around 3 to 3.5 / 9 on the volume pot on a 32 ohm dynamic IEM. The actual volume is what I will consider to be ‘enjoyable in 5 minutes, but unsafe for any time longer’ - yes, it is pretty loud.
  




  
 In first configuration, I stopped the test at around 18hrs or so and the battery was measured to be 3.6V or so, indicating that the E11 can easily run for over 20hrs if I decided to continue. In second configuration, I stopped the test at around 12hrs or so and the battery was measured to be 3.2V and could probably run for a few hours more. Later, I reran the test in the second configuration at slightly high volume (close to 4/9) for full battery drain and it lasted about 14~15 hours in total and the battery cut itself off at 3V. So the basic conclusion is that E11 should easily surpass the quoted 10 hrs battery runtime in most situations. During all the tests, no problem is detected on recharging the li-ion battery.
  
 A little bit of li-ion battery 101 (this applies to any device with similar li-ion battery): One thing to note is never to fully drain li-ion battery for any purpose. The proper technique to care for li-ion battery is to recharge it as often as you can in order to prolong the battery life. If you are not going to use a li-ion battery in a long time, you can let it drain to about 70%, then store it at a cold and dry place. Or else, you should change it at least once every month. If the voltage falls under 2.7V for whatever reasons (i.e. fast overdraining, overly prolonged storage), the protection circuit might stop you from recharging the battery. If that happens, you will need to reset the battery and force charge it (= let it sits in the charger for a while). If the voltage already dropped too low, the battery will lose it capacity and a new BL-5B will be needed.
  




 Power mode switch is underneath the battery.
  
 Note that it takes about 3 hours to fully charge an empty battery and you can’t use it when recharging. The charging circuit and the virtual ground don’t like each other so FiiO put a protection circuit to isolate them from each other. An inconvenience? Yes, but an extra BL-5B with charger isn’t that expensive or difficult to find.
  
 Extra note: I ordered an extra battery for testing but it has not arrived yet. The result will be added when I received and have the chance to play with it.
  
*[UPDATE May 21st.]* The claimed 2050mAh BL-5B battery (from this eBay store) came yesterday and I reran the battery test in 2nd configuration (see above for detail). I don't have high hope for it at first but I reckon I should at least be able to par the stock battery at worst. Surprisingly the battery works out really well. I measured 3.64V after 12hrs, which is about the same as low power mode in 1st configuration. A simple linear estimation puts another 12hrs battery life left in the battery, making it a total of 24hrs from a single charge. To add to the plus side, I didn't pre-condition the battery when I received it, so this is the first charge and it should only get better once I recharge it several times. Of course battery generally doesn't drop in linear fashion as estimated but I think 18~20 hrs or so should be easily achievable. Now this so far isn't really a real 2050mAh yet if we compared the result with the stock 800mAh battery. If it was 2050mAh, we would have got 37hrs instead, not 24hrs - then again, I haven't conditioned the battery. Regardless, this is still a pretty decent investment for the extended battery life, especially consider a genuine Nokia BL-5B 760mAh can go for $10+ a piece from reputable seller. The listed eBay price is $16 and only to U.S. with free shipping. But if you asked the seller, he can send it to most of the world with $2 of registered mail with tracking.
  
*Hissing*
 Yes, E11 does hiss a little, but mainly limits to a few low impedance, highly sensitive and hiss-prone IEM like the Shure SE530 (and I expect SE535 to behave similarly) and Westone UM2. Unlike FiiO’s E5 and E7 which use gain-controlled-volume, the E11 has two fixed gain settings. This means the hiss level doesn’t change much with volume. The major contributor of hiss seems to be the bass boost circuit. Turning on the bass boost will increase the hiss. But at worst on no bass boost, it is only audible when no music is playing or between a quiet passage. Of course this is not unique to E11 as I can also hear almost the same level of hiss on T3D with SE530 on high gain. For most IEM though, the hissing is either inaudible or very close to being inaudible unless in absolute quiet.
  
*Sound Quality and EQ*
 Compare to its elder brother the E7, E11 retains the same type of sound signature. It is clean and transparent. While E7 can be a little too dry and cold which makes it sounds a little grainy on the top, not the best with analytical sounding headphone. The E11 is just a tad warmer not to fall into the same trap but at the same time not appear to be obviously colored. E11 also has a better bass boost implementation. Most of the boosting (see graph below) is done in the sub-bass region and it won’t affect the rest of the frequency response. It adds a lot of kick and deep rumble without feeling sloppy or boomy. It output power is as expected, a lot more powerful than E7 and can handle much higher input signal without clipping like the E7.
  
 How about E11 compares to amps of similar price, say SoundMAGIC A10 and JDS Lab’s cmoyBB v2.02? A10 vs. E11 remind me a little of iBasso T4 vs. T3D. A10 is more toward warm and musical, which is quite contrast to E11 cleaner and colder sound. Technically E11 sounds just a little more resolving and detail, but A10 bigger and more textured bass is also hard to dispute with a cold sounding IEM like Etymotic ER4S or to a lesser degree, the HifiMan RE0. The stock OPA2227 based JDS cmoyBB sound signature is in between E11 and A10, but more toward A10’s musicality while retains a very decent level of transparency – just not quite as transparent as E11. It is a sound I can’t fault but at the same time, lacks just the resolution I find to love on E11. The really interesting bit is that cmoyBB opamp can be rolled – and I think cmoyBB can be very a strong competition to E11 if you are willing to put an AD8620 on it. If you asked me, I’ll say all three of them are very good buy on their price point. E11 has its technical ability, A10 has its musicality and cmoyBB has a little bit of both. Of course neither A10 nor cmoyBB can output nearly as much power as E11 when it comes to very difficult to drive headphone. I doubt any sub-$100 portable amp has that much power anyway.
  




 A simple RMAA test is performed using T3D as reference. E11 is on various bass boost levels.
  
 The real comparison for E11 is iBasso T3D. They share largely the same sound signature, clean, detailed and transparent. T3D has a darker background while E11 is more dynamic and throw out a slightly better image and soundstage. Overall, E11 sounds just a tad more effortless and more open, especially when it comes to slightly demanding earphone like ER4S, RE262 and PK1. Do I prefer E11 over T3D? Yes. Do I think E11 totally trash T3D? No. E11 is edging out on T3D but they are still very much on the same level performance wise. They can both drive my 150ohm IEM and earbuds with ease, but I would imagine E11 might trump T3D when it comes to hard-to-drive big cans. Then again, T3D isn’t really designed to be used with big cans.
  
 I tried a few full sized headphones such as Grado SR325i and Fischer Audio FA-003 with E11 and I find them sounding as good as ever. However, neither of them really needs much amping anyway. Without any full sized that is really hard to drive, there isn’t much I can show you. However, I hardly pass 3.5/9 on the volume pot in high gain / high power mode in all of my testing and there is still a lot more power in E11 that I will likely never been able to use. Some words of caution here: be careful on how fast you turn the volume on E11 as I almost blew my eardrum out when I accidentally turned it too high once.
  
 Synergy wise, E11 sounded just as good with almost any headphones I tried because of its transparency. It is not a very picky amp when it come to pairing. Of course you can expect a lean and cold sounding IEM like the ER4S getting a better result with cmoyBB or A10 synergy wise, but this is not to say E11 will make ER4S sounds bad in anyway. If anything I find E11 to be a very versatile amp when it comes to pairing with different sounding headphone.
  




*Verdict*
 For $60 or so, E11 is an absolutely fantastic portable amp that can easily match up with many amps that doubles its price. If FiiO is known for making big bang for the bucks’ product, I reckon E11 must be close to being atomic level.  Portable amp has never been a truly mass produced products before FiiO comes to the market, yet their monthly production rate currently can easily surpass the yearly quantity  of several of other portable amp makers combined. While FiiO might not make the best sounding or looking portable amp in the world, I doubt anyone can dispute the sheer number of users that have been drew by FiiO to this little audiophile hobby of ours. If you were to ask me what really is the game changer in the portable world, I will tell you it is affordable products like the E11 that truly turn the market around, not the expensive stuff.
  
  
  
*[The Original Initial Impression]*
Warning: This is just the initial impression."_*Take it with a grain of salt*_"
  




  
 So, this little thing arrived just a few hours ago. So far I have only managed to listen to it very briefly and did some quick A/B with other ultra-portable and sub-$150 amp I have. I won't think it is fair if I went straight to the 3MOVE and Stepdance - those will be left for the final review
  
 First, I switch it to low current mode (the switch is under the battery), set it to low gain, not bass boost. Then I did a quick listening via RE0. My first impression is...


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



*WOW*, this is good.
  
 I did a quick swap with iBasso T3D over Fuze's line out. E11 is almost as good as T3D (on highest gain) which is twice as expensive!


  




  
  
 Then I flipped the switch to high current mode, high gain. My impressive goes like...


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



*WOWOWOWOWOWOW*
  
 T3D is getting outclassed! Man the detail and soundstage is unbelievable from a $60 amp!
  
*A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.* - this is quite possible the best sub$100 portable amp in the market now, if it is not the best sub$150 portable amp already!


 Yep, it is true - that is my impression. How does FiiO make this happens is beyond me. I am just glad it is what it is. So, I will put some time on it before I will write my final review, possibly going to take a week or two. I will also source a battery with bigger capacity just see if E11 will take it, and that will take time as well. Here are my last piece of advice...


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



FiiO must be nuts to sell it for $60!!! Keep your money ready and order it once it hits the market!


 Enjoy another photo for now.
  
  




  
  
*[More]* - Photos + impression from different members
  
Photos by gjc10212
Photos and first impression by Soul Hoe
Photos by JoetheArachnid
Impression by gavinfabl
Photo by swbf2cheater
Photo and first impression vs. Mini^3 by singha


----------



## Brooko

Thanks ClieOS
   
  High quality and affordability.  Might finally silence some of the "Fiio are toys" comments.  I'm really looking forward to getting one and seeing how much better it is than the E7.  Appreciate the sneak peak review, and look forward to your later thoughts as you progress with the trial!


----------



## DaBomb77766

Oh wow, looks like the wait is coming to an end.  Great to see that it might actually live up to all the hype!  Really looking forward to this!  Have you tried any high impedance headphones with it yet?


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I really want one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the inital impressions. Sounds amazing.


----------



## ClieOS

Just tried it with RE262. At 4/9 on the volume pot (high gain) it already starts to become pretty loud. It has plenty of power.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Just tried it with RE262. At 4/9 on the volume pot (high gain) it already starts to become pretty loud. It has plenty of power.


 


  Good to hear.  Oh yeah, also, are you noticing any volume imbalance at lower volume levels?


----------



## Randius

Thanks for the impression. My money is ready


----------



## JamesMcProgger

nice, subscribed.


----------



## kanuka

say clieos
  can this one run the the yuin pk1?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Good to hear.  Oh yeah, also, are you noticing any volume imbalance at lower volume levels?


 
  Only with the 12ohm SoundMAGIC E30 so far, and it is very faint at very low volume.Didn't heard any imbalanced with SE215 (20ohm).
  
   
  Quote: 





kanuka said:


> say clieos
> can this one run the the yuin pk1?


 
  It can run ER4S, RE262 and PK1 with ease.


----------



## fatthumb

Subscribed! WOWOWOW hope E11 can further enhance the bass on my DDM


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ooh, sounds very good! I am excited.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Great to hear that channel imbalance isn't much of an issue, I was worried about that.  Oh yeah, I almost forgot!  How's the bass boost?
   
  (and also, you have the soundmagic E30?  I've been wondering about that one for awhile, when's it supposed to come out?)


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Great to hear that channel imbalance isn't much of an issue, I was worried about that.  Oh yeah, I almost forgot!  How's the bass boost?
> 
> (and also, you have the soundmagic E30?  I've been wondering about that one for awhile, when's it supposed to come out?)


 

 The bass boost is the gentle kind. It boosts more on the sub-bass than on the mid-bass. If you are a basshead than it might not be enough, but it is just that type of bass boost I like.
   
  E30 should be out very soon.


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Only with the 12ohm SoundMAGIC E30 so far, and it is very faint at very low volume.Didn't heard any imbalanced with SE215 (20ohm).
> 
> 
> It can run ER4S, RE262 and PK1 with ease.


 

 sounds good. and great price. i'll take it in count if i go for the pk1. (though still thinking about the pk2...)


----------



## laon

Wow, they looks good too...
   
  Clieos, which do you think pair better for re262, this or jds cmoy? thanks


----------



## Slickman

I need an amp for my headphones but I'm extremely confused. I have an X-Fi Fatality sound card, so do I need the E7, or should I just get the E9? Now there's the E11 too, should I just wait for it to come out instead?


----------



## redsosis

Is it warm or bright ?


----------



## kanuka

seems better than the soundmagic a10 ???


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





laon said:


> Clieos, which do you think pair better for re262, this or jds cmoy? thanks


 
   
  E11 sounds better.

  
  Quote: 





slickman said:


> I need an amp for my headphones but I'm extremely confused. I have an X-Fi Fatality sound card, so do I need the E7, or should I just get the E9? Now there's the E11 too, should I just wait for it to come out instead?


 

 Why do you want an amp in the first place? You need to know if an amp really adds value to your setup or not since you already have a decent soundcard to begin with.
  
  Quote: 





redsosis said:


> Is it warm or bright ?


 
  Slightly warm but mostly neutral.
  
   
  Quote: 





kanuka said:


> seems better than the soundmagic a10 ???


 
  So far, yes.


----------



## Slickman

I thought the DT770 80 ohm version needed an amp to push them that's why I started looking for amps. I haven't received the headphones yet so I don't know. So you're saying my X-Fi sound card will have enough power to drive my headphones?


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





slickman said:


> I thought the DT770 80 ohm version needed an amp to push them that's why I started looking for amps. I haven't received the headphones yet so I don't know. So you're saying my X-Fi sound card will have enough power to drive my headphones?


 


  Most likely, yes.  Just wait until you have your headphones and make your judgement then.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Most likely, yes.  *Just wait until you have your headphones and make your judgement then.*


 
  x2.


----------



## Slickman

I know with my 32 ohm headphones I have now, I only listen to them at between 10-20% volume. Since 80 ohm is 2.5 times 32 ohm, does that mean I would need 2.5 times the volume on my computer to get the same volume I get now? If so then my sound card would easily drive the DT770s.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Nice first impressions!  It's not surprising that the E11 already seems to be an excellent product.  With Fiio's previous track record, it would've been _more _surprising had this product been subpar.  Now I must continue to patiently(or rather impatiently) wait for its official release.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





slickman said:


> I know with my 32 ohm headphones I have now, I only listen to them at between 10-20% volume. Since 80 ohm is 2.5 times 32 ohm, does that mean I would need 2.5 times the volume on my computer to get the same volume I get now? If so then my sound card would easily drive the DT770s.


 


  Just having a really high ohm rating means almost nothing.  Some headphones have a really high impedance and actually have quite a high sensitivity, while some have a low impedance and low sensitivity.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





slickman said:


> I know with my 32 ohm headphones I have now, I only listen to them at between 10-20% volume. Since 80 ohm is 2.5 times 32 ohm, does that mean I would need 2.5 times the volume on my computer to get the same volume I get now? If so then my sound card would easily drive the DT770s.


 


 Not necessarily, the higher impendance of the DT 770 would more likely mean that a moderately higher volume level is needed, to achieve that same listening level as your other 32 Ohm headphones.


----------



## Roller

ClieOS, can you compare E11 with PA2V2?


----------



## lee730

The E7 would be good if you want to use both the DAC for your comptuer and the onboard amp for portable use. The E11 will be way better for portable use as the amp in it is much better than the one in the E7. But the E7 is a DAC and Amp combo so its hard to pass it by. If anything the E17 will be what you would want. It has a better DAC and a better amp. May even have a better amp than the E11. If so then I'm completely sold on it when it comes out. The E9 is an amazing desktop amp. Very powerful. Drives my Dennon 5000's with ease. Love hooking up the sflo2 to the e9. Very dynamic and clear.


----------



## lee730

Nice to hear good things about this amp clieos. Would you be able to compare this amp to the arrow later on? Have you had any experience with the Arrow?


----------



## ScRyX

Does the E11 change vocals? If so, how? I am interested in this because it's what I love about my Miracle  Can't wait till it's released.


----------



## EddieE

To be honest, I think FiiO shed away the “toys” designator with the E9 – an incredibly good desktop amp. Not just for the money – just an incredibly good desktop amp. If they’d slapped a £500 price tag on it and created a new name to market it all the “audiophiles” would be slavering over that one too IMO.
   
  I’m interested in features though – does this have auto power on when receiving a signal?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

This is very good news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'll reserve judgement for the full review, but in the meantime I'm curious about this lo/hi-current switch. I already knew that the AD8397 had two current modes from reading up on the Arrow, but I didn't realise that FiiO were giving any way to change the modes. On top of the gain and bass settings, there seems to be a number of ways to tune it to your own tastes in terms of battery life, tone and power. Could we get a picture of this illusive switch, please?
   
  Thanks for these impressions. Know my jealousy.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> This is very good news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  From what I understand, it was ClieOS's remark that the Arrow had two different current modes that gave them the idea to implement this switch.


----------



## dilpal

I am excited


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

It gets better and better. The bass boost that is mostly sub bass sounds really good. That is the most subwoofer type of sound. When I boost the midbass via EQ too much, the sound just gets thick and yucky.


----------



## islubio

how do they sound with the gr07. I so wanna get 1 now.


----------



## dilpal

ClieOS will have a hard time answering all there  ovewhelming  queries.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Just tried it with RE262. At 4/9 on the volume pot (high gain) it already starts to become pretty loud. It has plenty of power.


 


  Great impressions, I'm looking forward do your full review!
   
   
  Also, a bit off topic, but have you heard anything recent about the progress of the RE272? I know it's been up on your blog for quite some time as a possible review.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

PJBOX in the UK will be getting a shipment of 40 E11s in next Thursday.
   
http://www.pjbox.co.uk/product/Fiio-E11-Portable-amplifier/3927.html
   
   They still have some available according to the chap I spoke to. I've ordered one - it comes to about £45 inc delivery.


----------



## Choobies

Do you think the E7-DAC (on my run-of-the-mill Acer laptop) sound better than the E11-amp on [iPhone3G/iPad2] with LOD?

   

  (If so, I'll wait for the E11 instead of getting the E7 now.)


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





choobies said:


> Do you think the E7-DAC (on my run-of-the-mill Acer laptop) sound better than the E11-amp on [iPhone3G/iPad2] with LOD?
> 
> 
> 
> (If so, I'll wait for the E11 instead of getting the E7 now.)


 


  Depends on what headphones you have, but probably not.  The amp components used in the E11 are on another level compared to those in the E7.  The E7's strengths are more in its excellent DAC.


----------



## aLm0sT

Nice first impressions! Really liked the T3D, looking forward to the E11!


----------



## i_djoel2000

clieos, can you make the comparison between e11 and mini3? i believe they share similar circuit and signal opamp..


----------



## Anaxilus

Well, here's a few more queries.  
   
  1-So the detail and resolution improves w/ gain?  Any loss of source transparency or clarity as you engage high gain?
   
  2-Any idea what the voltage swing is and what sort of current it puts out per channel?
   
  3-Does it get warm and how warm?
   
  4-Is it actually using a pseudo balanced ground topology?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

might be too soon but, how is the battery life in real use conditions?
   
   
  poor cliieos he's been bombarded with all kinds of questions


----------



## utkusu

Hi ClieOS,
   
  You are making everyone excited about this! 
   
  How about a full size headphone? I have FA-003s and I was wondering if these would do a better job than uDAC (v1) in terms of getting FA-003s their full potential, as well as being portable. If I keep the uDAC and use its line out, should I expect an improvement?
   
  cheers


----------



## Choobies

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Depends on what headphones you have, but probably not.  The amp components used in the E11 are on another level compared to those in the E7.  The E7's strengths are more in its excellent DAC.


 

 Oh, how about E11(amp from iPhone3g/iPad2) vs. E7(DAC from my laptop)?
   
  Also, AKG k271 :]
   
  Thanks for your help!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





roller said:


> ClieOS, can you compare E11 with PA2V2?


 
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Nice to hear good things about this amp clieos. Would you be able to compare this amp to the arrow later on? Have you had any experience with the Arrow?


 

 I can't compare E11 to amp I don't have or hear of, sorry.
  
  Quote: 





scryx said:


> Does the E11 change vocals? If so, how? I am interested in this because it's what I love about my Miracle  Can't wait till it's released.


 
  It is a pretty neutral (flat) amp as far as I can tell for now. So basically it doesn't boost or reduce any particular region of frequency. I'll need to do some RMAA test later to confirm it of course.

  
  Quote: 





eddiee said:


> I’m interested in features though – does this have auto power on when receiving a signal?


 
  No. The Alps volume pot also acts as an on/off switch.
  
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I'll reserve judgement for the full review, but in the meantime I'm curious about this lo/hi-current switch. I already knew that the AD8397 had two current modes from reading up on the Arrow, but I didn't realise that FiiO were giving any way to change the modes. On top of the gain and bass settings, there seems to be a number of ways to tune it to your own tastes in terms of battery life, tone and power. Could we get a picture of this illusive switch, please?


 
  It is basically feeding the opamp on different current. By limiting the current intake, you get better battery life. I am about to order a new battery tomorrow that will double the original capacity. We'll see how that goes.
   
  For now:




   


  Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> From what I understand, it was ClieOS's remark that the Arrow had two different current modes that gave them the idea to implement this switch.


 




  
  Quote: 





islubio said:


> how do they sound with the gr07. I so wanna get 1 now.


 
  Pretty good actually. I am listening to them right now.

  
  Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> Also, a bit off topic, but have you heard anything recent about the progress of the RE272? I know it's been up on your blog for quite some time as a possible review.


 
  Some of the early batch of RE272 have been sent out by Fang as gift over at erji.net for a competition. Words are they are better than RE262, as expected. I have not received it yet, nor know when it will come.
  
   
  Quote: 





choobies said:


> Do you think the E7-DAC (on my run-of-the-mill Acer laptop) sound better than the E11-amp on [iPhone3G/iPad2] with LOD?
> 
> 
> 
> (If so, I'll wait for the E11 instead of getting the E7 now.)


 

 Don't have iPhone or iPad, but as long as the source is decent, I would think E11 will sound better than E7+DAC. E7 amp section on this case is a big limiting factor.

  
  Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> clieos, can you make the comparison between e11 and mini3? i believe they share similar circuit and signal opamp..


 
  Don't have a mini3 ;p
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> 1-So the detail and resolution improves w/ gain?  Any loss of source transparency or clarity as you engage high gain?
> 
> 2-Any idea what the voltage swing is and what sort of current it puts out per channel?
> 
> ...


 
  1. Yes and no. Like the T3D, 3MOVE and Stepdance, many amp just sound better at higer  gain. E11 is also one of them.
  2. No idea. But here is some spec James posted earlier.
  3. Nope. The battery gets slightly warm when you charge it, just like a cellphone. That's about it.
  4. It is not balanced ground, just active ground.

  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> might be too soon but, how is the battery life in real use conditions?
> 
> poor cliieos he's been bombarded with all kinds of questions


 

 Yep, too soon to tell for now. Seems like I can't answer question fast enough.

  
  Quote: 





utkusu said:


> How about a full size headphone? I have FA-003s and I was wondering if these would do a better job than uDAC (v1) in terms of getting FA-003s their full potential, as well as being portable. If I keep the uDAC and use its line out, should I expect an improvement?


 
  Haven't try full size yet, but I don't have any particularly hard to drive full size. I'll test FA-003 tomorrow. Now is too late (almost 2am).
  
  Quote: 





choobies said:


> Oh, how about E11(amp from iPhone3g/iPad2) vs. E7(DAC from my laptop)


 
  Answered.


----------



## swbf2cheater

someone make ClieOS stop making me drool...:]
   
  We all knew it would be amazing heh, no surprise to me at all but thanks for the impressions.  I've been waiting in line for this since it was announced, im that guy in the tent at the front of the line outside haha


----------



## Runo

Quote: 





hi-fi wigwammer said:


> PJBOX in the UK will be getting a shipment of 40 E11s in next Thursday.
> 
> http://www.pjbox.co.uk/product/Fiio-E11-Portable-amplifier/3927.html
> 
> They still have some available according to the chap I spoke to. I've ordered one - it comes to about £45 inc delivery.


 

 Thx a lot for the link! Ordered as well.


----------



## islubio

Thanks for the quick reply. Will wait for u to compare it to the 3move and other amps.


----------



## Roller

The higher capacity battery you're planning to get is a BL-6B, right?
   
  I would also like to know how the E11 behaves with full size headphones, but I guess that's something for the full review.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Ordered from PJBOX - hope to the gods I got in there in time. If I have, I might write a review of my own. That'd be something...
  Thanks again to ClieOS for answering all the questions and for posting that picture of the switch.


----------



## Choobies

Thank you ClieOS for your quick response!
   
  I was wondering if you could explain a bit more what you meant by this:
   
  "Don't have iPhone or iPad, but as long as the source is decent, I would think E11 will sound better than E7+DAC. *E7 amp section on this case is a big limiting factor."*


----------



## Fozzie

Quote: 





hi-fi wigwammer said:


> PJBOX in the UK will be getting a shipment of 40 E11s in next Thursday.
> 
> http://www.pjbox.co.uk/product/Fiio-E11-Portable-amplifier/3927.html
> 
> They still have some available according to the chap I spoke to. I've ordered one - it comes to about £45 (₪253) inc delivery.


 

 Just ordered one. Thanks!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Has anybody had any experience with 'gold' batteries such as this one?
  It claims to be 1930mAh, but given the distinctly unbranded unit and packaging along with the fact that no other batteries seem to come near this value, it seems like it might be con.
  Jumping the gun a bit here I know, but it would be useful to find a good source for some slightly higher capacity batteries for recommendation purposes.
  Rather more optimistic about these two.


----------



## EraserXIV

you could give this a shot too, it claims 2050 mAh.


----------



## Roller

I thought it was a different battery, and honestly the battery chosen for the E11 is absurdly bad. If it was the BL-5*C*, then easy and reliable upgrades could be had, but the BL-5*B* battery slot doesn't have that many reliable quality battery upgrades out there. A very poor design decision and definitely a point against E11


----------



## Roller

BTW, the original values of the BL-5B batteries are 3.7V and 890mAh, values other than those aren't the original specs of that battery model. Though, I'd like to hear feedback on one of those 1000+mAh batteries, if anyone gets one.


----------



## kanuka

what kind of battery the e11 use??


----------



## gamersince1976

So very excited - thank you for the impressions and answering all the questions.
   
  I think I may finally see a light at the end of this long, long tunnel.


----------



## munkyballz

Thanks for the quick impressions.  I didn't realize this was only $60???  Wow, even so, can't believe I'm considering another amp.


----------



## utkusu

Thanks a lot for your response. I am looking forward for your impressions about FA-003.
   
  cheers,


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

OMG...I must have...


----------



## Angelbelow

thanks for the review!


----------



## l0ltn

Thanks for the first impressions. Long time fan here, I see that the MTPC is in your inventory. I was wondering how's the synergy between the MTPC and E11 ? Thanks for the work !


----------



## rydog

Thanks for the link to pj, ordered one this morning. I've been watching this thread for what seems like forever so I'm glad to see it's finally available!

And also thanks for the first impression review too.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

not fair, where to order in the US?
   
  come on micca


----------



## Angelbelow

patiently waiting for this answer too =p
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> not fair, where to order in the US?
> 
> come on micca


----------



## rydog

Just order it from the link that was posted, they ship international.  I live in Canada and it came to 65 shipped for me


----------



## Brooko

Just ordered it from same link + the L9.  Waiting for confirmation email.  Guess it may take a while to get Down Under though .....


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





roller said:


> The higher capacity battery you're planning to get is a BL-6B, right?


 
  Still a BL-5B, one of those that have been mentioned below.
  
   
  Quote: 





choobies said:


> "Don't have iPhone or iPad, but as long as the source is decent, I would think E11 will sound better than E7+DAC. *E7 amp section on this case is a big limiting factor."*


 
  E7 amp section use a pre- / power amp setup based on a decent opamps. but E11 is 3 channels based on a known-to-be-good-and powerful opamp. If E7 used a really good opamp, then it might be able to compete with E11. But E7 simply isn't meant to be best sounding, but more practical. If you put the E11 opamp into E7, it will cut down runtime too much to worth the effort. This is why FiiO developed E11 after E7, so people can have a choice for what is more important to them.

  
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Has anybody had any experience with 'gold' batteries such as this one?
> It claims to be 1930mAh, but given the distinctly unbranded unit and packaging along with the fact that no other batteries seem to come near this value, it seems like it might be con.
> Jumping the gun a bit here I know, but it would be useful to find a good source for some slightly higher capacity batteries for recommendation purposes.
> Rather more optimistic about these two.


 
  Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> you could give this a shot too, it claims 2050 mAh.


 

 I'll probably opt for any of the two.(1930 or 2050)., preferably the 2050mAh version since I know it is from a well known company. But the seller doesn't seem to want to ship to anywhere else except U.S.

  
  Quote: 





roller said:


> I thought it was a different battery, and honestly the battery chosen for the E11 is absurdly bad. If it was the BL-5*C*, then easy and reliable upgrades could be had, but the BL-5*B* battery slot doesn't have that many reliable quality battery upgrades out there. A very poor design decision and definitely a point against E11


 
  Actually BL-5B is one of the most popular cellphone battery in China, so it becomes the natural choice for E11. The good thing is you probably can get the battery 10 years from now on eBay without much problem. As mention by other, some Chinese companies are making >1600mAh version of BL-5B, so you can effectively double the battery life on E11 now. That is quite good actually.


  Quote: 





kanuka said:


> what kind of battery the e11 use??


 
  Mentioned above.
  
  Quote: 





l0ltn said:


> Thanks for the first impressions. Long time fan here, I see that the MTPC is in your inventory. I was wondering how's the synergy between the MTPC and E11 ? Thanks for the work !


 
  Quite good. I haven't noticed any odd synergy between E11 and other headphone so far.


----------



## JamesFiiO

About the battery,
   
1, BL-5B is the most suitable we can find now, because it's size and volume. if we use BL-5C, the size will be bigger, anyway, it is not a big problem to buy a BL-5B from a local store. and we can also sell it if our customer can not buy from
   
   local market.
   
2, I had never heard any technology that can double the volume of the battery, so be careful about that.


----------



## Roller

I understand that size is a concern, yet they're very similar in size and weight (3g difference). The main issue of BL-5B is that they really are very weak, specially since the official specifications of BL-5B state that it only had 890mAh.
  My question is, are there any reliable manufacturers/stores that sell BL-5B batteries with a capacity higher than the stock 890mAh? Like the 2050mAh battery ClieOS said it was reliable.
   
  EDIT: A properly built higher capacity battery would work perfectly, as it would only have a longer discharge time, and not an output higher than stock specs, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Kunlun

Looking forward to the full review!


----------



## JamesFiiO

So far as I know, the 2500mah BL-5B battery is something like copycat battery, and the real volume is not reliable.
   
Do not believe that there will have miracle  come from a nameless brand. it is impossible to build a 1000+mAh at the same size of the BL-5B. 
   
Also below is the dimension of BL-5B and BL-5C
   
  [size=medium]BL-5B: 5.6 X 34 X 46 mm[/size]
  [size=medium]BL-5C: 5.5 X 34 X 53 mm [/size]
   
  [size=medium]So you can see that BL-5C will be bigger than BL-5B. [/size]


----------



## estreeter

Oh, dear - another blazing FOTM - way to go, ClieOS. Still, at that incredible price, its difficult to imagine that this thing wasnt going to take off. I look forward to a few more impressions once the initial madness dies down.


----------



## seanmo

how does it compare to the e7?  if you have one handy of course


----------



## Kunlun

Mike on Headfonia has posted his thoughts on e7 vs e11:
   
E7 and E11 briefly (with the JH16Pro, yea I know what an overkill. Just
 want to make sure I can hear every single detail because both amps are
 very close in terms of performance).
 1. As I've said, very close voicing, very close signature and
 technicalities. (Does the two share the same op-amp? Sounds like they do).
 2. E7 is more lively, has better treble, more spacious. The midrange is
 more congested and confused though.
 3. E11 is warmer, fuller mids, better mids and thicker lows than the E7.
 Overall warmer and slight darker than the E7. I like the signature
 better but I wish it can be as open sounding as the E11.
 4. I can use the E11 to drive a HE-500 till my ears bleed (seriously), I
 can't do that with the E7
 5. I'd get the E11 just purely because of the mechanical/analog volume knob alone. Getting the volume up and down is a slow business in the E7.
 6. No problem with the ultra-sensitive 18 Ohms JH16Pro with both amps.
 7. I also tried both amps with the Sony ZX700 and ATH M50. Good sound with both headphones.


----------



## estreeter

Kunlun, forget about his Fiio meanderings - did you read THIS bombshell ?
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/the-fostex-hp-p1/
   
  For those thinking 'Arggh - the price !', run the numbers on the Solo/RX MkII pairing : this thing comes in at half the price !


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> sounds good. and great price. i'll take it in count if i go for the pk1. (though still thinking about the pk2...)


 


  I just thought I'd chime in as  FORMER OWNER of the PK2, it is cold and sterile with lean bass IMO. I much prefer the PK3, but haven't yet heard the revered PK1. YMMV.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





roller said:


> I understand that size is a concern, yet they're very similar in size and weight (3g difference). The main issue of BL-5B is that they really are very weak, specially since the official specifications of BL-5B state that it only had 890mAh.
> My question is, are there any reliable manufacturers/stores that sell BL-5B batteries with a capacity higher than the stock 890mAh? Like the 2050mAh battery ClieOS said it was reliable.
> 
> EDIT: A properly built higher capacity battery would work perfectly, as it would only have a longer discharge time, and not an output higher than stock specs, if I'm not mistaken.


 
  The stock capacity isn't all the bad actually. Even E7 doesn't have that big of a battery, but it does draw a lot less power.
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> So far as I know, the 2500mah BL-5B battery is something like copycat battery, and the real volume is not reliable.
> 
> Do not believe that there will have miracle  come from a nameless brand. it is impossible to build a 1000+mAh at the same size of the BL-5B.
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, I just ordered it to try out. Won't recommend anyone to do so before I got mine to test with. Hopefully it will work.
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Oh, dear - another blazing FOTM - way to go, ClieOS. Still, at that incredible price, its difficult to imagine that this thing wasnt going to take off. I look forward to a few more impressions once the initial madness dies down.


 
  As I said it before, take it with a grain of salt. 
  
  Quote: 





seanmo said:


> how does it compare to the e7?  if you have one handy of course


 
  Quote: 





kunlun said:


> Mike on Headfonia has posted his thoughts on e7 vs e11:
> ....


 

 Won't say I disagree with Mike there. But my observation is like this: E7 is more compressed to the middle, E11 and T3D is more open / pan out and effortless (which is the main reason why I consider T3D / E11 to be better, as the overall image, position and soundstage are better). If anything E7, E11 and T3D all share the same kind of clean, transparent and neutral sound, fairly similar to 3MOVE in a way.
   
   
  Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> I just thought I'd chime in as  FORMER OWNER of the PK2, it is cold and sterile with lean bass IMO. I much prefer the PK3, but haven't yet heard the revered PK1. YMMV.


 

 IIRC, PK2 is closer to PK1 than to PK3. PK3 is a more fun and lively sound earbuds, though I personally prefer PK1 type of sound.


----------



## gazeds

If you already own the e7, is it worth buying the e11. Would there be that much differance in sound


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





gazeds said:


> If you already own the e7, is it worth buying the e11. Would there be that much differance in sound


 

 If you already has the E7, I would imagine the next significant upgrade will probably be >$200. E11 is an upgrade, but it can't do miracle, especially since it doesn't have a USB DAC that you can use with PC.


----------



## gazeds

I only use the e7 with an ipod and full size headphone's


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> I just thought I'd chime in as  FORMER OWNER of the PK2, it is cold and sterile with lean bass IMO. I much prefer the PK3, but haven't yet heard the revered PK1. YMMV.


 








 might get both pk3 and pk2, which would be cheaper than the pk1 alone! but for bass i already  own the mx471


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





gazeds said:


> I only use the e7 with an ipod and full size headphone's


 

 If you were to sell the E7 and get the E11 for a larger output and slightly smaller footprint, you will probably break even on the money, more or less. For driving headphone alone, E11 is still the better choice, just not going to be as significant as going form E7 to a 3MOVE kind of upgrade.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Might buy this next month so other members can call me a FiiO fanboy


----------



## gjc10212

Ordered, I'll post my opinion when received.  I'll test it with my DT770 pro's (80ohm).


----------



## ClieOS

Just tried FA-003 with E11 on high gain. Sound pretty good, especially with level 2 bass boost.
   
  Quote: 





utkusu said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I am looking forward for your impressions about FA-003.
> 
> cheers,


----------



## gavinfabl

Also ordered one from pjbox.


----------



## Jack C

For US buyers interested in the E11, I've received a few PMs and many more emails asking when we will have this in stock, especially in light of the pre-order going on in UK. 
   
  As with past product releases, we will make the product available for purchase as soon as it clears US customs and we get a committed delivery date from the freight carrier. Our best estimate is that it will be similar to the time frame of when the product will be available in UK, give or take a day or three.
   
  Thanks to everyone in advance for their patience. 
   
  Jack


----------



## utkusu

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Just tried FA-003 with E11 on high gain. Sound pretty good, especially with level 2 bass boost.


 
   
  Thanks a lot! How much of an improvement we are talking about compared to fuze, fuze+E5 and uDAC? Could you briefly give an idea?  I know you must be busy, don't worry about it if it is too much of an hassle, I can wait till and after the full review.
   
  cheers,


----------



## Leba

Great read as always ClieOS. Now I really look forward to trying the E11.
  Looks like Fiio have done it again, the company really have come a long way since the E3.


----------



## MRiNiCK

jack c said:


> For US buyers interested in the E11, I've received a few PMs and many more emails asking when we will have this in stock, especially in light of the pre-order going on in UK.
> 
> As with past product releases, we will make the product available for purchase as soon as it clears US customs and we get a committed delivery date from the freight carrier. Our best estimate is that it will be similar to the time frame of when the product will be available in UK, give or take a day or three.
> 
> ...




thanks for the update.
Cant wait to order one


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





utkusu said:


> Thanks a lot! How much of an improvement we are talking about compared to fuze, fuze+E5 and uDAC? Could you briefly give an idea?  I know you must be busy, don't worry about it if it is too much of an hassle, I can wait till and after the full review.
> 
> cheers,


 

 I mainly compared it to Fuze's LO. It improves soundstage and imagine, and give a solider low end punch if you use the bass boost. DOes it improves a lot? No, I won't call it 'a lot'. After all, FA-003 is very easy to drive, so even Fuze has no problem driving it to good level. I guess one of the bigger improvement comes from the fact that the LO sounds better than the headphone-out. If you want to really  a very noticeable improvement, you will need something more demanding, like RE262 or PK1.


----------



## MRiNiCK

Would the Ultrasone 650 benefit from the e11? it impedance is pretty high at 75ohm


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





mrinick said:


> Would the Ultrasone 650 benefit from the e11? it impedance is pretty high at 75ohm


 


  I'm also curious as to how the Ultrasone Pro 900 sound from the E11, mainly due to its relatively low sensitivity.


----------



## aLm0sT

Orded one with the L9 LOD from http://www.pjbox.co.uk.
  On their site it says that their store will be closed from 13th - 24th May.
  According to them, they will be getting the E11's on 13th May.
  Guess I'll have to wait till end of the month.. 

_"Please note that the offices will be closed from 13th – 24th May
 Any orders received within this period will be sent out from the 24th May 2011."_


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *aLm0sT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _"Please note that the offices will be closed from 13th – 24th May
> Any orders received within this period will be sent out from the 24th May 2011."_


 

 I saw that too. I'm slightly hoping that it means that The E11s will be sent out on the 13th, otherwise it's a bit annoying. Of course that only works if the shipment comes in on time...


----------



## Soul Hoe

roller said:


> I'm also curious as to how the Ultrasone Pro 900 sound from the E11, mainly due to its relatively low sensitivity.


   
  I'll be happy to post some impressions once mine has arrived from the UK stockist... hopefully sometime nearer the 13th than the 24th!
   
  Also, thanks to ClieOS for sealing the deal on my first headphone amp purchase. All of my previous audio gear has been purchased with a fair amount of lurkage here on Head-Fi, so I figured now's about time I give some thanks!


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





soul hoe said:


> roller said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also curious as to how the Ultrasone Pro 900 sound from the E11, mainly due to its relatively low sensitivity.
> ...


 


  I'd appreciate that very much, fellow head-fier


----------



## Yggdrassilious

ClieOS... your words are like poison to my wallet. 
   
  I hope mp4nation gets to carry them soon. Or i'll just have to grab one in China next week..


----------



## JamesFiiO

1, The photos of the trial production of E11 will be added in the following repy.
   
2, We will ship some E11 to Micca and PJBOX (UAS) before 13th. and other agents may receive E11  before the end of this month


----------



## JamesFiiO




----------



## JamesFiiO




----------



## JamesFiiO




----------



## JamesFiiO




----------



## JamesFiiO

BTW, we will not sell any hand make E11 to our customer, all E11 are soldered by machine


----------



## JamesFiiO

Below is two photos from our SMT supplier, they use almost the best SMT machine in the world. one line cost about 120,000,000.00 USD, I guess some member in here will know well about the FUJI NXP machine.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

That is some serious quality there. Those machines are amazing, you put some raw materials in one end and something amazing comes out the other end. I am glad you use them so that you can keep the price so low. Looking forward to buying the amp.


----------



## TT600R

Thanks for all the pics Feiao.Not all suppliers are so informative about there production.
  Really interesting,keep them coming.


----------



## sa_ill

Just placed my order of Head-Direct RE262, for $149 (oh such a sweet deal). Now, am considering getting the E11s to drive my RE262s, since I've heard they're power hungry. I checked out the website posted on this thread but apparantly they're out of stock. 
   
  Lets hope they're available soon.


----------



## heishiro

E-11 will work even w/o battery? if i will use the USB as the power source?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Yep, PJBOX are now listing as out of stock until mid-June. That hopefully means that everyone who ordered before now should have theirs in two weeks or so.


----------



## gavinfabl

Thats a real eye opener into the production process. Really makes me proud to own a Fiio product. 

Looking forward to delivery on my E11 soon.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





heishiro said:


> E-11 will work even w/o battery? if i will use the USB as the power source?


 


  E11 can be powered by USB, but can not work when you use the USB power on the PC and connect the line in with the line out of the same PC.
   
  Because the output ground of E11 is not real ground, but it is ok, if the power and the signal come from different device.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





heishiro said:


> E-11 will work even w/o battery? if i will use the USB as the power source?


 

 Unfortunately no., nor can it be used while charging.
   
[EDIT] Oh, that's why it doesn't work when I tried it. So it can after all.


----------



## JamesFiiO

sorry, just call our engineer, E11 can not powered by any extra power source, you can only use the battery when listening. and E11 will auto power off when you plug USB power.
   
  Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## Fozzie

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Yep, PJBOX are now listing as out of stock until mid-June. That hopefully means that everyone who ordered before now should have theirs in two weeks or so.


 


  I sent them an email and they wrote my back that they are going to ship the E11 as soon as they'll get it from FiiO, so we should get it pretty soon


----------



## aLm0sT

Quote: 





fozzie said:


> I sent them an email and they wrote my back that they are going to ship the E11 as soon as they'll get it from FiiO, so we should get it pretty soon


 

 Sweet!  that's what I was hoping for!


----------



## DaBomb77766

Hey, how quickly can one of those fabricators solder one E11?


----------



## JamesFiiO

fully speed will be about 5,000 pcs PCBA per day.


----------



## cheezburger

Ordered one on an impulse yesterday under the effect of "WOWOWOW". Now I'm feeling like I've got something I do not really need (for Fuze + Brainwavz B2) + I took the chance of getting one who really does need it.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> fully speed will be about 5,000 pcs PCBA per day.


 


  Wow, that's pretty impressive.  Is it very expensive to rent these machines out for a production run?


----------



## reiserFS

Damn, I'm so going to buy this amp.


----------



## Koopa989

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Below is two photos from our SMT supplier, they use almost the best SMT machine in the world. one line cost about 120,000,000.00 USD, I guess some member in here will know well about the FUJI NXP machine.


 
   
  thats amazing...i used to work at a Nokia manufacturing plant and those machines are very similar to the ones i operated, i believe they used Siemens Siplace SMT's.
   
   
  thats cool that you share so much information about your products, that really is some hind end stuff there.


----------



## bcaf

Do we know when a full review is coming out? I'm really interested to see (graphs and all), how these compare to the E7 driven by MP3 player, or E7+E9 combo in terms of sound quality. Thanks.


----------



## mackat

I know they are completely different purposes, but how does the amp in the e11 compare to the e9?

Ma kat


----------



## loremipsum

Damn, that thing is smaller than it looked. My wallet is ready.


----------



## Yggdrassilious

杭州哪里有实体店卖啊？ 这货国内很冷门哎
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> sorry, just call our engineer, E11 can not powered by any extra power source, you can only use the battery when listening. and E11 will auto power off when you plug USB power.
> 
> Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





yggdrassilious said:


> 杭州哪里有实体店卖啊？ 这货国内很冷门哎


 


  I don't think Fiio is particularly popular domestically, but I could be wrong.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





yggdrassilious said:


> 杭州哪里有实体店卖啊？ 这货国内很冷门哎


 

 Translate: Zomg!!!111 gimme gimme! i want it NAO


----------



## munny

when does this come out?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mackat said:


> I know they are completely different purposes, but how does the amp in the e11 compare to the e9?
> 
> Ma kat


 


  Good luck with that. My 50+ hour E9 would explode most folks eardrums by 1pm on my Grados or A-Ts - dont even think about IEMs. 9am is all I need for *any* of my music - obviously that would change with harder-to-drive cans, but for most people I would consider the amp to be 'over the top'. Sonically, it cremates my D4 and rolls over my P4, an outcome I really wasnt expecting. Far prefer to be able to justify an attractive $245 portable than a butt-ugly black box that cost me $140. The gang at Fiio really pulled a rabbit out of the hat with this one - hook it up to a decent source (my MSII puts more power into the line-in than my Nano) and it wont disappoint the headbangers.
   
*Anyone building a portable with that kind of power would need to be cashed up for the litigation to follow*. I've seen the same specs you have for the PB2 and I shake my head - I almost hurt myself with the P4 the first time I plugged my PL50s into it - the prospect of doing the same thing with a 'portable' E9 is truly frightening, You might end up owning dozens of amps, but you only get one pair of ears.


----------



## pltan

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> sorry, just call our engineer, E11 can not powered by any extra power source, you can only use the battery when listening. and E11 will auto power off when you plug USB power.
> 
> Sorry for my mistake.


 
  That sounds like a strange production engineering decision.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





pltan said:


> That sounds like a strange production engineering decision.


 


  not really, AFAIK most portable amps cant play while recharging.... Im glad my mini3 does


----------



## pltan

Really? I never knew this to be the norm, interesting. I'm lucky enough to have a predator that charges while in use.
   
   
  So I've not been following Fiio's line too much, but I'm going to take the plunge on the E11 to take a peek. I'm curious does anyone know if the E11 will/can be used with the E9? Or if there are any future plans from Fiio to create another similar combo for the E11?


----------



## islubio

The e11 is a amp and so is e9. So u are not really suppose to use the e11 with the e9. hence the dock for the e7 on the e9


----------



## pltan

Ah the E7 is a dac....I thought it was a portable amp.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





pltan said:


> Ah the E7 is a dac....I thought it was a portable amp.


 


  both


----------



## islubio

The e7 is a dac n portable amp. But wheh u dock it into the e9 the amp on the e7 will be bypassed. iirc


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





pltan said:


> That sounds like a strange production engineering decision.


 

 I think it has more to do with the use of cellphone battery. I suspect it needs a different charging circuit which can't be used to power the amp at the same time, so it will be easier and simpler just to turn the amp off.


----------



## hanson72

Hmmm, I was really close to buying the E7... But then I saw that this E11 is pretty much out now. I am not sure what I should get though. I do the majority of my listening at a desk, so a DAC would be really nice. But im not sure which would be best for me. I have a pair of Fischer Audio DBA-02's, Shure SRH750's, and AT AD700's with a macbook and a big PC I use. I am currently using the PA2v2 as my amp, but I am wanting to get a lil upgrade action going on.
  What do you guys think?


----------



## chrislangley4253




----------



## mrAdrian

ohh Fiio~
   
  Good stuff haha. Did someone mentioned the e17??


----------



## jammerlee711

X3!! when does that coming....i think it will be a waste if i buy e11 n x3


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> ohh Fiio~
> 
> Good stuff haha. Did someone mentioned the e17??


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/536552/
   
  Quote: 





jammerlee711 said:


> X3!! when does that coming....i think it will be a waste if i buy e11 n x3


 

 The X3 has a similar internal amp to the E7. General impressions seem to indicate that the E11 is better amp-wise than the E7, so it may yet be worthwhile to get both.


----------



## swbf2cheater

would love to know if the e11 soundstage is larger than the sansa clip / fuze, does it improve on the presentation or does it limit it?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> would love to know if the e11 soundstage is larger than the sansa clip / fuze, does it improve on the presentation or does it limit it?


 

 As far as I can tell, E11 is pretty transparent. If you feed it a good soundstage, it will present a good soundstage.


----------



## swbf2cheater

dang, tough choice i have going here
   
  rockboxed fuze + custom lod + e11 vs hifiman 601 
   
  choices choices


----------



## Bigbuddha

Hmm the E11 will be interesting ... wouldn't mind testing it against my just delivered E7 ... ohh dear my wallet just moaned ...


----------



## Randius

And for those who are interested to know that Fiio had also announced two DAC-only products.
   
Fiio D3 / D5 DACs


----------



## estreeter

Fiio seem to have done a very good job of penetrating a mass market that would rarely, if ever, visit Head-Fi or any audio-specific site. I find posts in the oddest forums from people who are very happy with their new 'gadget', blissfully unaware of the wider headfi world out there. Those lucky, lucky people.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Yes, will release D3 next month, and D5 in July. 
   
D3 is design to use with Apple TV2, LCD TV, Xbox 350, PS2 and some Set Top Box, it will support 192k/24bit. and the price will be quite cheap.


----------



## Fozzie

@Feiao
   
  If I ordered the E11 from the first batch (trial production) do I have anything to worry about ?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





fozzie said:


> @Feiao
> 
> If I ordered the E11 from the first batch (trial production) do I have anything to worry about ?


 


  Not


----------



## heishiro

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> sorry, just call our engineer, E11 can not powered by any extra power source, you can only use the battery when listening. and E11 will auto power off when you plug USB power.
> 
> Sorry for my mistake.


 


  any plan to solve this? or this is how E-11 works?


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





heishiro said:


> any plan to solve this? or this is how E-11 works?


 


  The E11 is all hardware, no firmware.  So this can't be fixed without a hardware revision...I think he said that it was something to do with the active ground, so it might require a complete reworking of the architecture.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sorry, it can not be solved unless we change the power supply jack from mini USB to other jack.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Sorry, it can not be solved unless we change the power supply jack from mini USB to other jack.


 


  Oh?  What's the problem with using USB instead of something else?


----------



## JamesFiiO

The reason is , the ground of the output in E11, is a virtual Ground but not real Ground. when someone connect the USB jack to the PC, and connect the input to the output of PC, 
   
Them, Boom, the virtual Ground is connect to the real Ground that will damage the E11, so we design a protect circuit, it will auto power off when plug the power for charge.


----------



## JamesFiiO

BTW, Just talk with Mike from Headfonia, he just post the review of E11, great review and photo. just for reference.
   
http://www.headfonia.com/fiio-e11-portable-amplifier/


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> dang, tough choice i have going here
> 
> rockboxed fuze + custom lod + e11 vs hifiman 601
> 
> choices choices


 

 Did you ever consider the Sflo:2? Very nice DAP. I'm almost in tears I'm having to be without it for probably a month is not less. Love my Sansa Fuze+LOD+Leckerton UHA-4. Will definately be getting this Fiio E11 to add to my growing collection .


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The reason is , the ground of the output in E11, is a virtual Ground but not real Ground. when someone connect the USB jack to the PC, and connect the input to the output of PC,
> 
> Them, Boom, the virtual Ground is connect to the real Ground that will damage the E11, so we design a protect circuit, it will auto power off when plug the power for charge.


 


  Ah, okay, that makes sense - a shame, but it can't be avoided, I guess!  Though it does rather limit is usage as a desktop amp paired with another DAC.
   
  Thanks for posting that review though, that must've just popped up less than an hour ago!


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Sorry, it can not be solved unless we change the power supply jack from mini USB to other jack.


 


   


  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The reason is , the ground of the output in E11, is a virtual Ground but not real Ground. when someone connect the USB jack to the PC, and connect the input to the output of PC,
> 
> Them, Boom, the virtual Ground is connect to the real Ground that will damage the E11, so we design a protect circuit, it will auto power off when plug the power for charge.


 
  I, for one. Would gladly opt for a ac adapter of some sort instead of a usb charge if it meant being able to use the E11 while it was charging/plugged in.
   
  In all honesty, I don't see much of a benefit from the charger being usb if you can't even use it while it is charging. Just my .02, take it how you will.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> BTW, Just talk with Mike from Headfonia, he just post the review of E11, great review and photo. just for reference.
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/fiio-e11-portable-amplifier/


 


  Good read, thanks for the link. It's amazing how much power the E11 can deliver. Also, it is quite interesting how he found the JDS Cmoy, a much simplier design, to have superior sound quality.


----------



## dilpal

Different views from ClieOS and from Mike..........


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





dilpal said:


> Different views from ClieOS and from Mike..........


 


  Different people, different views.  Mike has a ton more experience with portable amps though, he's tried out pretty much all the big ones on the market.


----------



## ClieOS

Definitely some different opinion there. I certainly won't regard JDS CMOY as high as Mike does. I do think it is a great CMOY, but with the stock configuration it just can't compete with T3D or E11 IMO. While JDS does sound just a tad warmer and more meaty, it takes away the sense of transparency and feel more compressed. JDS is more of a comparison once I put the AD8620 in - still just a little lacking compared to T3D or E1, but close enough.
   
  Some progress report on my review: I already did two battery life tests and a simple RMAA comparison, still waiting for the new large capacity battery to come (probably later this week) for another battery life test. All and all my final review is likely to come near the end of the month as there are a few more comparisons/tests I want to do before finish up the writing.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Some progress report on my review: I already did two battery life tests and a simple RMAA comparison, still waiting for the new large capacity battery to come (probably later this week) for another battery life test. All and all my final review is likely to come near the end of the month as there are a few more comparisons/tests I want to do before finish up the writing.


 


  Have you tested the difference in battery life between the high and low voltage modes?


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Did you ever consider the Sflo:2? Very nice DAP. I'm almost in tears I'm having to be without it for probably a month is not less. Love my Sansa Fuze+LOD+Leckerton UHA-4. Will definately be getting this Fiio E11 to add to my growing collection .


 
  I have, indeed.  However, I've had nothing but bad experiences with touch screen daps.  I really enjoy sansas setup, especially the rockboxed fuze.  But, I do have a great custom fuze lod just sitting around waiting for me to get my hands on a fuze v1 heh, i really prefer the fuze over anything.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Have you tested the difference in battery life between the high and low voltage modes?


 
  Yes, and the results for both are good and above spec. I can only imagine a bigger battery (if indeed the eBay battery is real @ 2010mAh) will make it run almost a full day. Guess we will see.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Yes, and the results for both are good and above spec. I can only imagine a bigger battery (if indeed the eBay battery is real @ 2010mAh) will make it run almost a full day. Guess we will see.


 

  
  Sounds good, longer battery life is always a good thing, especially seeing as how you can't charge it and use it at the same time...and if it turns out that new battery you bought doesn't, in fact, last any longer, at least you have an extra battery. 
   
  But James is right, unless they're using some really crazy technology there, 2x the battery life is a bit optimistic.  I've found that batteries that claim to be bigger often have even shorter battery life than ones that are made by reputable companies.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> I have, indeed.  However, I've had nothing but bad experiences with touch screen daps.  I really enjoy sansas setup, especially the rockboxed fuze.  But, I do have a great custom fuze lod just sitting around waiting for me to get my hands on a fuze v1 heh, i really prefer the fuze over anything.


 
  Doesn't the latest version of Rockbox support line out of the Fuze v2? I have a v2, I just haven't loaded up the new Rockbox yet. Maybe I will when I get the E11. 
  
  This keeps sounding really good. I can't wait. 
   
  Mike at headfonia has had some interesting impressions in the past. He says the S:Flo2 has literally no bass, when I know for a fact it has nice decent bass. Listening for yourself is the bottom line, I guess. The E11 is only $60 and will probably be sold very fast should you decide you didn't want it.


----------



## swbf2cheater

My research denotes that the v2 does not support it, while i dont understand the mechanics of it all, im sure its a hardware problem.  Rockbox supports the v2, but not the line out feature.  V1 is still needed for that.  I think thats right, im not an expert so i dont know FOR SURE, but thats what people say 
   
  and the flo is something I want to avoid.  It has some bug issues I will not be fond of, its a touch screen which I hate with the fury of 1000 suns and its harder to get than a fuze.  I already have a v1 fuze and a great custom lod, its been sitting here waiting for the e11 to come out.  It needs a friend....
   
   
  *skips away into the flower meadow


----------



## islubio

I have the v2 rockboxed and with lineout working. There's a patch for it, however u have to set the volume to max to enable it, but there's a newer patch which does not require this
http://forums.rockbox.org/index.php/topic,22942.60.html


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





islubio said:


> I have the v2 rockboxed and with lineout working. There's a patch for it, however u have to set the volume to max to enable it, but there's a newer patch which does not require this
> http://forums.rockbox.org/index.php/topic,22942.60.html


 
  Thanks for that. I will try it later.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Ya, I dont want to try anything like that unless many others confirm it here.  I'd prefer to not end up accidentally bricking my fuze v2 just to try it.


----------



## MRiNiCK

jamesfiio said:


> Yes, will release D3 next month, and D5 in July.
> 
> D3 is design to use with Apple TV2, LCD TV, Xbox 350, PS2 and some Set Top Box, it will support 192k/24bit. and the price will be quite cheap.




Dont you mean the ps3>?


----------



## EraserXIV

I'm sure it would work with the PS2 and the PS3 regardless, now the Xbox 350 I'm not so sure


----------



## FuzzyDunlop

What about whilst playing online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> I'm sure it would work with the PS2 and the PS3 regardless, now the Xbox 350 I'm not so sure


----------



## MicroNik

So its portable? I saw that on Fiio website but was kinda weary because I was unsure if it was a portable setup..
   
  im still no audiphile yet.. but Im slowly getting into it. I ordered my Px200II's and my Fiio E5 the other day 
   
  ill tell you guys my first "audiophile experience" when they arrive.


----------



## Randius

Hi guys, please post your thoughts and comments on the D3 / D5 in this *thread*




   
  Just reserved a set of E11 with Jaben, now anxiously waiting for it to arrive at their store.


----------



## mab1376

how does it stack up against the iBasso D6 as far as sound quality is concerned?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mab1376 said:


> how does it stack up against the iBasso D6 as far as sound quality is concerned?


 

 Unless D6 has the identical amp section as T3D (very much doubt it), I can't tell you anything about it.


----------



## Pasiasty

S:Flo2 has problems with multi- armatures (crossovers) and probably this is why Mike find it lacking bass. My friend listened to SE530 on Flo2 and compared it with some other players (D2, J3, Clip+) - he assumes S:Flo2 is doing really bad with these phones in comparision to the other DAPs. Thoug, Flo is doing great with almost all dynamic headphones/ earphones I've beed testing.
  
  Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Doesn't the latest version of Rockbox support line out of the Fuze v2? I have a v2, I just haven't loaded up the new Rockbox yet. Maybe I will when I get the E11.
> 
> This keeps sounding really good. I can't wait.
> 
> Mike at headfonia has had some interesting impressions in the past. He says the S:Flo2 has literally no bass, when I know for a fact it has nice decent bass. Listening for yourself is the bottom line, I guess. The E11 is only $60 and will probably be sold very fast should you decide you didn't want it.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





pasiasty said:


> S:Flo2 has problems with multi- armatures (crossovers) and probably this is why Mike find it lacking bass. My friend listened to SE530 on Flo2 and compared it with some other players (D2, J3, Clip+) - he assumes S:Flo2 is doing really bad with these phones in comparision to the other DAPs. Thoug, Flo is doing great with almost all dynamic headphones/ earphones I've beed testing.


 
   
  Ah, this is why some think the Sflo2 is bass light.  I was a pure dynamic guy when I had my Sflo2 so no issues.  I now have the ES5 and am now having bass issues w/ my older 2.2G Arrow and DACport as they both have 10ohms output impedance.  Makes perfect sense.


----------



## psgarcha92

ClieOS, can u compare it to the Mini^3? i recently ordered the Mini^3, and unfortunately, looked at the review and pics that u posted, afterwards. and am already dying for getting it, i mean paired with the Sansa Fuze, its Eye Candy. sexier than any combo i've seen.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





pasiasty said:


> S:Flo2 has problems with multi- armatures (crossovers) and probably this is why Mike find it lacking bass. My friend listened to SE530 on Flo2 and compared it with some other players (D2, J3, Clip+) - he assumes S:Flo2 is doing really bad with these phones in comparision to the other DAPs. Thoug, Flo is doing great with almost all dynamic headphones/ earphones I've beed testing.


 
  What make multi-BA hard to drive is they have wonky impedance across the whole frequency range. The ideal situation is the the source should have very low output impedance of its own so it won't further affect the impedance curve of multi-BA setup - however, it affects more to the treble than to the bass. If s:flo2 indeed has high output impedance, you will expect treble attenuation first, not bass.

  
  Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> ClieOS, can u compare it to the Mini^3? i recently ordered the Mini^3, and unfortunately, looked at the review and pics that u posted, afterwards. and am already dying for getting it, i mean paired with the Sansa Fuze, its Eye Candy. sexier than any combo i've seen.


 
  I don't have a mini3 to compare to.


----------



## shotgunshane

Any issue after a full discharge and recharge? Mike mentioned needing to re-seat the battery to get the amp turned back on after a full discharge and recharge.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Any issue after a full discharge and recharge? Mike mentioned needing to re-seat the battery to get the amp turned back on after a full discharge and recharge.


 

 Never did a full discharge, no such need so far and don't want to try it (*alway avoid full discharge on Li-ion battery as much as possible). I did fully recharge the E11 a few times now, and have no problem on turning it on. In fact, I left it charging on my PC overnight and have no problem.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Never did a full discharge, no such need so far and don't want to try it (*alway avoid full discharge on Li-ion battery as much as possible). I did fully recharge the E11 a few times now, and have no problem on turning it on. In fact, I left it charging on my PC overnight and have no problem.


 

  
  Li-ion batteries should have a protection circuit that protects them from being fully discharged, but sometimes that fails...and at that, most equipment, like iPods and the like, turn off before it hits that safeguard.  Li-ion batteries generally become useless once they've been fully discharged...unless you bring them into a special shop that has equipment that can reactivate them, but it's generally best to buy new ones.
   
  Of course there are stories of li-ion batteries bursting into flames, but that doesn't happen very often, but still, it's best to avoid fully discharging them for safety's sake.  Wouldn't want one exploding in your pocket.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

@cleios
   
  how does this compare to ibassot3 and cmoy royal(with the two big golden cylinders).?. 
   
  thanks


----------



## gazeds

Has anybody received the e11 off pjbox yet ?


----------



## shotgunshane

clieos said:


> Never did a full discharge, no such need so far and don't want to try it (*alway avoid full discharge on Li-ion battery as much as possible). I did fully recharge the E11 a few times now, and have no problem on turning it on. In fact, I left it charging on my PC overnight and have no problem.




I would assume the e11 cuts off before complete discharge then? Possibly he has a defective battery?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





gazeds said:


> Has anybody received the e11 off pjbox yet ?


 


  We have not send the E11 now, but will send it on next week.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Not know yet, we are testing now, but it will be solved before we send out E11 for sale.


----------



## Shaverz

Would this amp be good if I use an iPod touch 4th and westone 4?


----------



## shyeung

Would this amp be beneficial for iPod touch 4G + ck10?


----------



## gazeds

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> I've noticed they've already debited my account
> 
> 
> We have not send the E11 now, but will send it on next week.


----------



## mangan

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We have not send the E11 now, but will send it on next week.


 
   

 [size=medium]Next week they are on holiday!​[/size]


----------



## gazeds

Quote: 





mangan said:


> Next week they are on holiday!​


 


 They debited my bank account two day's ago


----------



## JamesFiiO

if you use E11 with iPod, it should increase the sound quality, but hard to say if the improvement is noticeable because it depend on different people.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





gazeds said:


> They debited my bank account two day's ago


 

 Sorry, we need to make sure the quality is as good as possible, sorry for the delay.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> @cleios
> 
> how does this compare to ibassot3 and cmoy royal(with the two big golden cylinders).?.
> 
> thanks


 

 Much better than the cmoy royal (if mine is the same thing from Robert), and slightly better than T3D.

  
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I would assume the e11 cuts off before complete discharge then? Possibly he has a defective battery?


 
  BL-5B (as in all cellphone battery) has over-charge and over-discharge protection built-in. The cut-off discharge voltage is about 3V (can down to 2.7V depends on manufacturer). Supposedly the battery will auto cut-off when it drops to 3V to protect the Li-ion battery from internal damage. But in rare occasion (overly fast power draw, overly cold or hot temperature, long idle etc) can cause the internal voltage to drop below 2.7V. Once it is below the over-discharge voltage, the protection circuit will actually prevent the battery from being charged again - in situation like these, you can put the battery into the charge for a longer period of time, and most of the time the charger will force charge the battery enough to fully recover the battery. But if the voltage is allowed to drop too low, internal chemistry will become irreversible and the battery will just die. This is why you should never fully discharge an Li-ion battery in any situation - if you don't recharge it back in a short period of time, it will damage the battery capacity. To max out Li-ion battery life, the smart thing to do is to recharge it as often as you can because Li-ion battery doesn't have memory effect like NiCd battery. I suspect Mike over-drew the battery, which is why he needed to reset it to overcome the battery internal protection circuit. If that's the case, there is nothing you can do to fix the 'issue' except to have a better sense on battery management.
   
  The lowest voltage I have even got on E11's battery is 3.2V (that's after 12 hrs of continuous usage on high gain, full bass boost and excessively loud volume on a 32ohm IEM), which is pretty close to the bottom end of the battery capacity. I didn't want to let it went as low as the cut-off point so I recharged it back to 4.2V, the upper cut-off point for BL-5B.

  
  Quote: 





shaverz said:


> Would this amp be good if I use an iPod touch 4th and westone 4


 
  Quote: 





shyeung said:


> Would this amp be beneficial for iPod touch 4G + ck10?


 
  I don't think W4 or CK10 need amping. If there is any improvement, it will likely from using LOD on iPod Touch.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Thank you.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Thanks CieOS, I can not explain any better more about the battery.
   
  BTW, we will buy a new AP audio analyser soon, and I will use some picture so prove why a amp to help increase the sound quality, sometime maybe the improvement can to be heard, but it can be measure by analyser.


----------



## cheezburger

Just a quick question: does it come with an 3.5 to 3.5 or I have to buy an extra cable?


----------



## islubio

it does come with a 3.5 to 3.5
  pictures are on first page


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> if you use E11 with iPod, it should increase the sound quality, but hard to say if the improvement is noticeable because it depend on different people.


 
   

Do you plan to release iDevice (iPod/iPhone/iPad) compliant DAC products like the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo (i.e. iDevice-compliant  "D5")?
Thanks.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





danba said:


> Do you plan to release iDevice (iPod/iPhone/iPad) compliant DAC products like the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo (i.e. iDevice-compliant  "D5")?
> Thanks.


 

 We have the ability , but the licence is a big problem , we had apply the MFI since 2009, but after 2 years, Apple still not give us the licence, I guess they don't trust Chinese brand.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We have the ability , but the licence is a big problem , we had apply the MFI since 2009, but after 2 years, Apple still not give us the licence, I guess they don't trust Chinese brand.


 


  Yeah, I guess it would be very easy for a shady company to sell whatever secrets they may give out to others...of course, Fiio isn't exactly shady.  Hopefully as your company expands you'll see you as a more legitimate brand to partner with!


----------



## psgarcha92

Hey ClieOS,
what bout low impedance iems going with the E11?
Like the RE-ZEROs?
How much did it help the RE0s?
Someone compare it to the Mini^3 guys, the high performance version of the Mini^3 is based upon the same AD8397 Opamp, is based on a ground buffered design, with the OPA690 in the ground. I've heard the Mini^3 has very Good SQ. If the Fiio is on the same level, i'd be content enough. What opamp is there in the Fiio E11's ground?


----------



## TT600R

Looking forward to a side by side test of the Corda stepdance and the E11.
  See how the E11 holds up.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





clieos said:


> What make multi-BA hard to drive is they have wonky impedance across the whole frequency range. The ideal situation is the the source should have very low output impedance of its own so it won't further affect the impedance curve of multi-BA setup - however, it affects more to the treble than to the bass. If s:flo2 indeed has high output impedance, you will expect treble attenuation first, not bass.


 
   
  I get what you are saying wrt the impedance curve and affects on the Xover but are you sure larger bass drivers aren't hungrier for more current than smaller treble drivers?  I notice giving more current to my ES5 improves the bass response quite audibly and predictably every time.


----------



## Runo

Just asked PJBox, and they replied(*) that, yes, they won't send out the E11s until 23rd/24th now. Bummer, but what can they do? And in the long run, I guess we all appreciate a good QC at FiiO's, and rather wait a few days longer for a flawless product than get a faulty one a tad earlier... *tries to cheer himself up* 
   
  (*) Yes, they replied to my email at 10:30 pm. Whoa. They don't sleep, I guess... If that isn't dedication, I don't know what is.


----------



## gavinfabl

They replied to my email too. Amazing customer service.


----------



## estreeter

Feiao, I have no doubt that you understand the politics behind Apple refusing the license Chinese companies, but there is a practical reason - from the outside looking in, the concept of 'Intellectual Property' appears to be worthless in China.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Feiao, I have no doubt that you understand the politics behind Apple refusing the license Chinese companies, but there is a practical reason - from the outside looking in, the concept of 'Intellectual Property' appears to be worthless in China.


 
  And ridiculously, jealously, stifling overguarded by Apple.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Sorry, just had to let that out. 
   
  I can't wait till I can get this amp. It sounds like it will really make my amp hungry Fostexes shine.


----------



## estreeter

In this instance, I dont blame Apple Corp at all - they are undoubtedly evil, but their lawyers know that they can sue the pants off HRT/ALO Audio/Onkyo etc and expect to win - it gets a lot harder trying to do it with a company that has no US headquarters. When Kevin Halvorsen got accreditation, he would have also received a truckload of legal documents from Apple and paid handsomely for the privilege. That's called 'business', George.


----------



## shyeung

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I don't think W4 or CK10 need amping. If there is any improvement, it will likely from using LOD on iPod Touch.


 

 Thanks. But I guess, in such price range, I'll still grab one once released for fun.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I get what you are saying wrt the impedance curve and affects on the Xover but are you sure larger bass drivers aren't hungrier for more current than smaller treble drivers?  I notice giving more current to my ES5 improves the bass response quite audibly and predictably every time.


 
  It depends a lot on how the crossover is designed and what kind of driver is used for the bass driver. Some BA has extremely low impedance and can be very current demanding. A carefully designed system will avoid any one of the driver having too high / low of impedance compared to the rest of the driver network, but the world is not ideal and sometime one does actual need more current than others.


----------



## Xymordos

I just know that whenever US tries to do anything to anything Chinese, the Chinese government does everything they could just to screw up their plan


----------



## sa_ill

And again we start with this whole US and China thing. We could go on and on for centuries, so its best if we put this topic to a rest and focus on what this thread actually wants us to focus on.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> In this instance, I dont blame Apple Corp at all - they are undoubtedly evil, but their lawyers know that they can sue the pants off HRT/ALO Audio/Onkyo etc and expect to win - it gets a lot harder trying to do it with a company that has no US headquarters. When Kevin Halvorsen got accreditation, he would have also received a truckload of legal documents from Apple and paid handsomely for the privilege. That's called 'business', George.


 


  I have to add that this is part of the reason they're owning us in growth...


----------



## Soul Hoe

Sucks the product has been delayed; I was hoping to have it in my clutches within a couple of days. Ah well. I just hope that whatever battery issue FiiO have now cottoned onto will be ironed out in the shipped products.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> I have to add that this is part of the reason they're owning us in growth...


 

 I mean really, centralized command economy that promotes growth and initiative versus a regulated 'democratic' system that alternates myopic ideologues every 2/4/6 years and alienates entrepreneurship is hardly fair.  But who cares about fair when winning is involved.  
   
  It's clear that between the US and Soviet Union that China won the Cold War.  It's not all completely roses though.  We'll see how well Confucianism adapts and deals with their own shortcomings in various aspects beyond culture and philosophy.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sorry for the delay of E11, 
   
Thanks Mike from Headfonia, he had help us find a very small bug about the design. there have very little chance that E11 can not work when the battery is fully discharged and recharge again.
   
The reason its the protect circuit locked the power, so it can not work unless you remove the battery and install it again.
   
We need to fix this bug before we send out the order. hope you can understand that.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I mean really, centralized command economy that promotes growth and initiative versus a regulated 'democratic' system that alternates myopic ideologues every 2/4/6 years and alienates entrepreneurship is hardly fair.  But who cares about fair when winning is involved.
> 
> It's clear that between the US and Soviet Union that China won the Cold War.  It's not all completely roses though.  We'll see how well Confucianism adapts and deals with their own shortcomings in various aspects beyond culture and philosophy.


 


  Maybe we should back to music and amp.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> And ridiculously, jealously, stifling overguarded by Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

[size=10.5pt]+1[/size]
[size=10.5pt]Why impose this digital-out authentication licence?[/size]
   
[size=10.5pt]There is no technical reason to lock the iDevice digital output.[/size]
[size=10.5pt]There is no technical secret. It’s just an Apple authentication procedure unlocking/enabling digital output from iDevice.[/size]
   
[size=10.5pt]The Mac digital output is not locked, probably due to the unlocked PC digital output.[/size]
   
[size=10.5pt]Apple is no more alone in the almost free (subsidized) smart phone era, Google Android is coming.[/size]


----------



## ClieOS

Guess I am right about the protection circuit. I'll do further testing on mine to confirm the result.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I understand where Apple is coming from. If they licensed their decoding thing to China other products would probably have it in six months. I still a more free approach would help them sell more and keep more people happy. Just my opinion. Trent Reznor (NIN) puts his albums up for free on huis website, and sells plenty of them.


----------



## hotsport

Forget about iPod digital out and buy an upcoming fiio x3 = problem solve


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Guess I am right about the protection circuit. I'll do further testing on mine to confirm the result.


 


  In fact, it is hard to happen, only when the battery is in very low level, and there are some suddenly increase of music signal, there may have very small probability to repeat the same situation.
   
  The protection circuit is to forbid the power in case there are DC output in the headphone out. anyway, it had been solved now.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





hotsport said:


> Forget about iPod digital out and buy an upcoming fiio x3 = problem solve


 
  /My thoughts exactly. There are a few other players with digital out as well. 
  
  Good to hear the problem on the E11 has been solved!


----------



## Soul Hoe

jamesfiio said:


> In fact, it is hard to happen, only when the battery is in very low level, and there are some suddenly increase of music signal, there may have very small probability to repeat the same situation.
> The protection circuit is to forbid the power in case there are DC output in the headphone out. anyway, it had been solved now.


   
  Good to hear! So I don't suppose there's any chance PJ Box will still receive stock before they shut for a while on the 13th?


----------



## honmashinsei

Quote: 





gavinfabl said:


> They replied to my email too. Amazing customer service.


 


  Wow, that's weird. I've mailed them thrice (!), for a question about another item (tips), but did not get any response, ever.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> In this instance, I dont blame *Apple Corp* at all - they are undoubtedly evil, but their lawyers know that they can sue the pants off HRT/ALO Audio/Onkyo etc and expect to win - it gets a lot harder trying to do it with a company that has no US headquarters.


 

 Tiny nitpick:
  Apple Corps = The Beatles' music company.
  Apple Computer/Apple Inc. = the technology Apple we all know and love, producers of iDevices and Macs.
  Back to the cave with me...


----------



## swbf2cheater

Feiao, don't feel pressured to release the E11 sooner than you think you should.  Fix the problems and make it greater than it already is so you can get rich and give me some of that money


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I mean really, centralized command economy that promotes growth and initiative versus a regulated 'democratic' system that alternates myopic ideologues every 2/4/6 years and alienates entrepreneurship is hardly fair.  But who cares about fair when winning is involved.
> 
> It's clear that between the US and Soviet Union that China won the Cold War.  It's not all completely roses though.  We'll see how well Confucianism adapts and deals with their own shortcomings in various aspects beyond culture and philosophy.


 

  
  Well the biggest reason, by far, is because they still have a large unindustrialized population that can be converted to greater productivity and not because of any fundamental difference in the nature of governance.  That rate of growth is only sustainable because of that and its largely independent of anything any government could do.  Even dictators can't repeal the laws of supply and demand or print endless quantities of money without causing inflation.
   
  The fact that lawyers haven't ruined everything yet with overreaching intellectual "property" laws is icing on the cake and will remain an advantage even when/if they industrialize the whole population.
   
  I was just taking a poke at that.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Well the biggest reason, by far, is because they still have a large unindustrialized population that can be converted to greater productivity and not because of any fundamental difference in the nature of governance.  That rate of growth is only sustainable because of that and its largely independent of anything any government could do.  Even dictators can't repeal the laws of supply and demand or print endless quantities of money without causing inflation.
> 
> The fact that lawyers haven't ruined everything yet with overreaching intellectual "property" laws is icing on the cake and will remain an advantage even when/if they industrialize the whole population.
> 
> I was just taking a poke at that.


 

 Nice poke.  China is a hybrid Command/Market economy not comparable to Qadaffi or Hugo Chavez playing around in the dirt/sand.  Inflation and dictatorships are irrelevant here.  Control of the Yuan is relevant among other things.  US is a bottom up economy, Authoritarians are top down, China is both.  China is also losing the cheap labor battle compared to it's neighbors so that is not the source of their strength.  It's vision, purpose and efficiency.  The US has neither atm.  Feel free to PM me.
   
  So I'm curious about Mike's comparison of the E11 to the JDSLabs CMoy.  Anyone else read that?


----------



## latenlazy

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Well the biggest reason, by far, is because they still have a large unindustrialized population that can be converted to greater productivity and not because of any fundamental difference in the nature of governance.  That rate of growth is only sustainable because of that and its largely independent of anything any government could do.  Even dictators can't repeal the laws of supply and demand or print endless quantities of money without causing inflation.
> 
> The fact that lawyers haven't ruined everything yet with overreaching intellectual "property" laws is icing on the cake and will remain an advantage even when/if they industrialize the whole population.
> 
> I was just taking a poke at that.


 

 This conversation is tempting me but we should stay on topic so I'll only say a few brief things. Productivity isn't only defined by the size of the labour pool, but also_ investment_, and _efficiency. _Even in classical exogenous growth models ( like solow growth), government plays a huge role. The government has a large say in the flow of investments either through direct policy ((in China's case opening opportunities for foreign direct investments)) or by seeding a market sector, and efficiency (building infrastructure, regulation, standards of economic practice). Governance therefore has a huge role in shaping markets and driving economic growth. Believe free markets and the forces of supply and demand will guarantee economic prosperity? Well unfortunately the free market is not the natural state of an economy, and supply and demand are shaped by social forces. Unless there is some physical or social structure in place, economic power like other forms of power naturally concentrate into monopolies and oligopolies. Government can be one of those social structures. 

 As for why Apple doesn't share its digital out? It's got less to do with the fact that it doesn't trust certain companies (like ones from China), but everything to do with control. Not only does Apple make more money by having control over their technology as a patent (giving them the right to make royalties for distribution and sue those who violate its rights), but it gives them greater product quality and marketing control. The person who talked about how they only give control to companies that it can sue has got it right.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> So I'm curious about Mike's comparison of the E11 to the JDSLabs CMoy.  Anyone else read that?


 

 I read it. I was quite surprised after ClieOS specifically saying that he felt that the E11 provided a much better sound. I find Headfonia's reviews to be interesting most of the time, but their style tends to lead a little to close to that of an audiophile magazine for my tastes. The choice of pairings also seems a little odd to me: Is anyone honestly going to buy an HD 800 and then pair it with a $60 amplifier?
 Not to slight the E11, but it's a perception thing more than anything.
  Still, it could be that the E11 actually ends up costing less than/the same as the JDS CMoy, and with the classier form factor and ther other neat switches I think that still makes the E11 the better deal, even if it doesn't sound quite as good.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Nice poke.  China is a hybrid Command/Market economy not comparable to Qadaffi or Hugo Chavez playing around in the dirt/sand.  Inflation and dictatorships are irrelevant here.  Control of the Yuan is relevant among other things.  US is a bottom up economy, Authoritarians are top down, China is both.  China is also losing the cheap labor battle compared to it's neighbors so that is not the source of their strength.  It's vision, purpose and efficiency.  The US has neither atm.  Feel free to PM me.
> 
> So I'm curious about Mike's comparison of the E11 to the JDSLabs CMoy.  Anyone else read that?


 


  I'm not saying it is a dictatorship, I'm just saying impossible things are impossible no matter what sort of political power you have.  I'd also say they're in a transition and not trying some new type of economy.  A modern economy is not the kind of thing that can be managed successfully from the top down so they're transitioning to bottom up.  Russia showed what happens if you switch overnight and it sure wasn't pretty.
   
  About the CMoy, I'd say it shows that amps usually aren't as important as they're made out to be.  I usually pick mine based on features, not what people who wax poetic say about the sound.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> A modern economy is not the kind of thing that can be managed successfully from the top down so they're transitioning to bottom up.


 

 Oh really?  China is doing it quite well and they have no interest in relinquishing control to the individual.  That goes against so many aspects of economic and cultural sense for the Chinese it's not worth consideration.  Latenlazy said it all quite well.  I think you are looking at economics very simplistically and not really understanding the reality of China's policies.  They are not an experimental system and are not transitioning to anything.  They simply are and have been for some time.  A Command/Market economy has been done before to much success but that's a can of worms I won't open.


----------



## latenlazy

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Oh really?  China is doing it quite well and they have no interest in relinquishing control to the individual.  That goes against so many aspects of economic and cultural sense for the Chinese it's not worth consideration.  Latenlazy said it all quite well.  I think you are looking at economics very simplistically and not really understanding the reality of China's policies.  They are not an experimental system and are not transitioning to anything.  They simply are and have been for some time.  A Command/Market economy has been done before to much success but that's a can of worms I won't open.


 
  Oh boy, my academic finger is itching. I'll just say this much. Seeing "culture" as a constraint on economic, social, and political behaviour is also being too simplistic.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





latenlazy said:


> Oh boy, my academic finger is itching. I'll just say this much. Seeing "culture" as a constraint on economic, social, and political behaviour is also being too simplistic.


 
   
  Yes culture is fluid and adaptable but from a political sense wrt China it's a different animal than other contexts.  Not to say things can't change but from Imperial China to Mao's revolution and even now many things haven't and might not.  Unless you've lived in an Asian society like China for most of your life I'd take you counterpoint as academic theory at best.  We should stop before Post Modern Deconstruction rears its head.  Btw, it's not a constraint in this case but an asset.  I'm not sure what you think you read in my post.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Jus' sayin'.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Oh really?  China is doing it quite well and they have no interest in relinquishing control to the individual.  That goes against so many aspects of economic and cultural sense for the Chinese it's not worth consideration.


 

 I started writing up something rather long but then I though it might just get this page blocked by the Great Firewall or something which would be bad for everyone involved.
   
  In retrospect, that pretty much sums up everything I was going to say anyway...


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Jus' sayin'.


 



 Thanks - thinking same thing ....


----------



## latenlazy

ClieOS, has the amp's signature changed any with use?


----------



## Brooko

And did the other batteries arrive?  How did they test?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I read it. I was quite surprised after ClieOS specifically saying that he felt that the E11 provided a much better sound...


 
  That perhaps have more to do with how each of us interprets sound. Does the stock JDS sounds 'grand' in a way? Yes, I do think so. It has a fairly rich sound that tends to 'fill in the blank' between all the notes, giving the listener (or at least me) a more musical experience. But the question in my mind is, does the music supposed to sound that way?  Ideally an amp should be 'wire-with-gain', but the reality seems to be that an amp with a slightly coloration always sounds better than an amp that is too transparent. The first thing that comes to my mind is the reaction of many new E7 buyer complain about the amp is doing 'nothing'. But technical wise, E7 is an excellent amp down to measurement, just that it simply sounds too clean for most. People are expecting to listen to an amp that sounds 'grander' than their headphone-out. A digital'ish transparent sound is probably the last thing in their mind. This reminded me of another experience - when I was in the process of determining which portable amp I should buy 3 years ago, I auditioned the Pico. It was one of the top recommended amp in the forum at that time and to my surprise, a very warm amp and far from my idea of what an amp should be (again, 'wire-with-gain'). I ended up getting the 3MOVE - it is cheaper and sounded more transparent but not overly clean, just the way I like it. When James asked me about what I didn't like about E7 a few months ago (so he can made adjustment to the E11 project), I actually did tell him the problem with E7 for most is that it is too cold and too clean, not musical enough. I am not sure how much James understood what I was trying to say or whether he made any change to the E11 sound, but the idea of wire-with-gain IMO is a tough sell to customer, even when they are audiophile. On personal level, I think a really good amp should sound clean, but not too clean. That will make it an ideal amp for me, thus comes my issue with the stock JDS - not that it doesn't sound good, just 'too good' - well, that's my own interpretation anyway.

  
  Quote: 





latenlazy said:


> ClieOS, has the amp's signature changed any with use?


 
  Not at all.
  
  Quote: 





brooko said:


> And did the other batteries arrive?  How did they test?


 
  No yet. The stock battery tested very good though.


----------



## estreeter

Interesting timing, ClieOS - I posted in another thread that the amp builder who creates a truly 'neutral' portable probably wont sell too many amps, but it appears that you are the exception. I know - the audiophile mantra is 'neutrality, neutrality, neutrality', but the warmth you detected in the Pico is the exact same signature that attracts so many of us to amps like the TTVJ Slim and several of Ray's amps. It may not be an accurate 'window on the music', but its definitely alluring.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Interesting timing, ClieOS - I posted in another thread that the amp builder who creates a truly 'neutral' portable probably wont sell too many amps, but it appears that you are the exception. I know - the audiophile mantra is 'neutrality, neutrality, neutrality', but the warmth you detected in the Pico is the exact same signature that attracts so many of us to amps like the TTVJ Slim and several of Ray's amps. It may not be an accurate 'window on the music', but its definitely alluring.


 

 I am not against coloration. I am a Stepdance owner after all. The kind of musicality is far from what I would consider to be neutral. But at the same time I know 3MOVE is still an important piece in my reference gear. That perhaps is another reason why I prefer E11 to E7 - it is still very transparent, but not quite as sterile as E7.


----------



## ClieOS

UPDATE - just finish run down the battery till it auto shutdown and I can't replicate Mike's result. My E11 just recharge as usual. The battery cut-off voltage is as I have predicted, around 3V.


----------



## sc4bbk

ClieOS, how does the Radius DDM sounds with the E11? Does it improve on instrument separations and improve the treble? Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





sc4bbk said:


> ClieOS, how does the Radius DDM sounds with the E11? Does it improve on instrument separations and improve the treble? Thanks!


 

 The most obvious improvement is on the bass control and speed. You might detect treble improvement or better instrument separation if you switch from headphone-out to line-out, but I'll say E11 has less to do with improving it, but merely revealing it.


----------



## dilpal

Will E11 be good match for RE 262.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dilpal said:


> Will E11 be good match for RE 262.


 

 Pretty good.


----------



## F900EX

Hi ClieOS
   
  Have you had the chance to try any earbuds out with the E11, and if you did what is your impressions ?
   
  Thanks


----------



## psgarcha92

does it do anything to the RE ZEROs? good, bad anything?
  and what exactly with the 0s? does the Sansa Fuze > E11 > RE0 sound goooooood? as in gooooood?


----------



## JosephKim

Hm initial review was WOWOWOWOW. But it seems when asked how headphones pair with the e11 the response is "pretty good" or "not bad". Imma still buy it though lol.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





josephkim said:


> Hm initial review was WOWOWOWOW. But it seems when asked how headphones pair with the e11 the response is "pretty good" or "not bad". Imma still buy it though lol.


 

 Welcome to Head-Fi. Welcome to the world of the FOTM.
   
  Personally, I dont blame ClieOS for not giving unqualified recommendations for every headphone someone asks about - to do so is to court almost certain howls of disappointment when someone else (with different musical tastes and preferences) buys the amp and isnt immediately 'wowed'. His initial impressions, obviously, were with his own kit and his music - anything beyond that has to be a slippery slope.


----------



## swbf2cheater

It was clear weeks/months ago the e11 was going to be special.  Due to the quality of the inner components most of us were kind of like...
   
  "umm...WOW really?!"  O.o
   
  and it seems we were all correct in saying it and feeling it, I mean doesn't it make you feel good to know your money is well spent and you wont ever feel like you paid too much?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> Hi ClieOS
> 
> Have you had the chance to try any earbuds out with the E11, and if you did what is your impressions ?
> 
> Thanks


 

 I have tried PK1, AS-Charm, HR1 and NW-Studio Pro with E11 - These are some of the best earbuds in the market and I'll say they all sound pretty good.
   
  Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> does it do anything to the RE ZEROs? good, bad anything?
> and what exactly with the 0s? does the Sansa Fuze > E11 > RE0 sound goooooood? as in gooooood?


 
  I have yet to listen to anything that sounds bad on E11 so far. Yes, Fuze + LOD + E11 + RE0 sounds pretty good in my ears. How good? A little better than T3D, not quite as good as 3MOVE - then again 3MOVE is like 4 times more expensive as E11 and a very well regarded amp by itself. If I have to make an assumption now, I'll say E11 should easily compared to most sub$150 amp in the market now and possibly holds its ground well to sub$200 amp, except maybe the Mini3 (which I only had a very brief listening before and I don't remember much of the detail).
   
  Quote: 





josephkim said:


> Hm initial review was WOWOWOWOW. But it seems when asked how headphones pair with the e11 the response is "pretty good" or "not bad". Imma still buy it though lol.


 
  You will only get 4 kind of response from me generally: bad, okay (No bad), pretty good, or great. The first and last are most likely a synergy / mismatching issue, i.e pair of Pico (a warm amp) and RE262 will probably be bad, pairing 3MOVE with RE262 will be great. Pairing RE262 with STEPDANCE will be pretty good. Why? Because RE262 already has a strong coloration to it sound, and amp should be as transparent as possible yet allow the IEM to sounds at its best - E11 is transparent enough for E11, but does RE262 sounds as good on it as 3MOVE? No, so it is 'pretty good' - not that RE262 doesn't sound good, just that E11 isn't taking RE262 to its absolute limit. In sum, everything is relative to how far the amp can / has brought it out, not just a simply answer to whether the combo sounds good or not. So what about 'no bad'? For example - I'll say DDM with E11 is not bad. This is because DDM itself doesn't need amping, whatever positive result you can get has less to do with improving DDM via E11, but more of the coloration of the amp or the improvement from using a line-out signal. That's why it is a 'not bad' from me.
   
  All and all, I'll say E11 is still up to par of my early impression - a big wowowowow to an incredible amp for the price (it is very rare to find amp that actually sounds twice as good as it price). It performs as good as I can ever hope for and so more, but it is not a miracle amp that will magically beats a 3MOVE or Stepdance. There is still a size (internal space for electronic components) and price (the amount of electronics inside) difference between E11 and the big boys. But if I were to use an portable amp as my travel rig, guess what I will bring? The E11. Sure it doesn't sound quite as good as the other two amps, but the compromise is small and easily forgettable when I am out-and-about.
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi. Welcome to the world of the FOTM.
> 
> 
> Personally, I dont blame ClieOS for not giving unqualified recommendations for every headphone someone asks about - to do so is to court almost certain howls of disappointment when someone else (with different musical tastes and preferences) buys the amp and isnt immediately 'wowed'. His initial impressions, obviously, were with his own kit and his music - anything beyond that has to be a slippery slope.


 
  To clarify, I do listen to every headphone a person asked before answering (I generally do that for any question people ask me, not just for E11). Read the above for reason of answer. I do try to avoid creating FOTM as much as I can and there is always good reason not to post everything as either bad or great all the time in a forum like Head-fi.
   
  Here you go: *WOWOWOWOW*
  Does it somehow make E11 better than it already is? Absolutely not. But I bet it makes people happy just to see big bold wow in red, so enjoy 
  
   
  Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> It was clear weeks/months ago the e11 was going to be special.  Due to the quality of the inner components most of us were kind of like...
> 
> "umm...WOW really?!"  O.o
> 
> and it seems we were all correct in saying it and feeling it, I mean doesn't it make you feel good to know your money is well spent and you wont ever feel like you paid too much?


 
  I paid my first CMOY on eBay for $80 a few years ago and it doesn't even come close to E11 in comparison. The advancement of technology and sound quality in the sub$100 amp category is amazing. E11 is simply setting up a new standard of what bang for the buck means, much like E7 has done for the AMP+DAC market. Remember that the same quality of sound would have cost at least twice as much from another company, but now they all have to lower their price or improve their quality because of what FiiO has done to the market.


----------



## swbf2cheater

*walks like zombie to giant Red letters nom nom nom nom


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





clieos said:


> To clarify, I do listen to every headphone a person asked before answering (I generally do that for any question people ask me, not just for E11). Read the above for reason of answer. I do try to avoid creating FOTM as much as I can and there is always good reason not to post everything as either bad or great all the time in a forum like Head-fi.


 

 Aha ! Then you wont mind giving my your impressions with the a-Jays3 !


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Aha ! Then you wont mind giving my your impressions with the a-Jays3 !


 

 If you want to general impression, I already reviewed it here. As for pairing with E11, the result resembles that of DDM. Basically that bass get tighten up and overall speed is improved. I really doesn't like a-JAYS Three slowness much but it is at least more tolerable with E11.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks for that - it seems that I will have to work harder to find obscure IEMs that you havent heard - perhaps something from our old friends at Sony Corp


----------



## chrislangley4253

do you recommend a transparent amp such as the e11 or one that applies a coloration for analytical IEM's such as the HF5's? I'm tempted to go feet first in and do the whole LOD out and go ahead and carry around a portable amp. 
   
  It seems to me that an amp such as the e11 would be good for analytical headphones/IEM's if the user likes the sound they produce.. 
   
  Or do I not even need an amp with a pair of HF5's? If i'm really not going to see too much of an upgrade, just say so. I'll gladly listen to ya . Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> do you recommend a transparent amp such as the e11 or one that applies a coloration for analytical IEM's such as the HF5's? I'm tempted to go feet first in and do the whole LOD out and go ahead and carry around a portable amp.
> 
> It seems to me that an amp such as the e11 would be good for analytical headphones/IEM's if the user likes the sound they produce..
> 
> Or do I not even need an amp with a pair of HF5's? If i'm really not going to see too much of an upgrade, just say so. I'll gladly listen to ya . Thanks.


 

 I think analytical sounding IEM (or Ety if we are to be specific here) can sound great with either a warm'ish amp (say the JDS cMoyBB mentioned before) or an transparent amp with a good bass boost function, depends on whether you are going for the best synergy (to achieve the best balance) or the best transparency. E11 will fulfill the later requirement. I haven't listened to HF5 before, But ER4S sounds very good with E11 on bass boost lv2. ER4P is pretty good too, but on a lesser extent.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I think analytical sounding IEM (or Ety if we are to be specific here) can sound great with either a warm'ish amp (say the JDS cMoyBB mentioned before) or an transparent amp with a good bass boost function, depends on whether you are going for the best synergy (to achieve the best balance) or the best transparency. E11 will fulfill the later requirement. I haven't listened to HF5 before, But ER4S sounds very good with E11 on bass boost lv2. ER4P is pretty good too, but on a lesser extent.


 
  Thanks for the amazingly quick response! I just don't see much of a point in using a colored amp on an analytical IEM.. Seems silly to me, I just really like the analytical sound sig for IEM's.. I'm a modded grado fan as far as fullsize goes.. Perhaps that is why I like something really analytical for my off pair, it gives a whole different listening experience. I'm glad to hear that the E11 will work well for being transparent and even give me a chance to bass boost if i'm feeling it. Looks like I'm definitely going to grab one of these when I bump up my portable rig.
   
  If I'm currently using MC5's, I should worry about buying the HF5's before the e11 and a LOD, right?


----------



## ClieOS

MC5 is a little far from the usual Ety house sound, so I won't worry about amping till there is something that is more worthy of doing so. Get the HF5 first.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





clieos said:


> MC5 is a little far from the usual Ety house sound, so I won't worry about amping till there is something that is more worthy of doing so. Get the HF5 first.


 


  many thanks! What kind of a difference can I expect jumping up to the HF5.. I was really just expecting better range and clarity on the highs and lows..


----------



## ClieOS

Assuming HF5 is on the same level of ER4P, you can expect better transparency and detail with less warm. Low will probably be roughly the same or less until you amp it.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Assuming HF5 is on the same level of ER4P, you can expect better transparency and detail with less warm. Low will probably be roughly the same or less until you amp it.


 


  Duh! forgot you haven't had a HF5 and asked it on the wrong thread to boot! ugh.. its almost 5am, I think I have a fair excuse . Thanks for your input ClieOS!


----------



## glassmoon

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I think analytical sounding IEM (or Ety if we are to be specific here) can sound great with either a warm'ish amp (say the JDS cMoyBB mentioned before) or an transparent amp with a good bass boost function, depends on whether you are going for the best synergy (to achieve the best balance) or the best transparency. E11 will fulfill the later requirement. I haven't listened to HF5 before, But ER4S sounds very good with E11 on bass boost lv2. ER4P is pretty good too, but on a lesser extent.


 



 hmm, was wondering how will it sound with sflo LO + triple.fi... (with e7 it had little more refined texture on bass)


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





glassmoon said:


> hmm, was wondering how will it sound with sflo LO + triple.fi... (with e7 it had little more refined texture on bass)


 
  S:flo2 is one of a few DAP that I won't recommend to use with E7. The reason is S:flo2 line-out voltage is too high for E7 to handle properly and it often result in clipping (amping headphone-out avoid the problem but it doesn't sound quite as good as the line-out). If you don't use E7 as DAC, I'll suggest you try to sell it and get the E11 instead.


----------



## glassmoon

Quote: 





clieos said:


> S:flo2 is one of a few DAP that I won't recommend to use with E7. The reason is S:flo2 line-out voltage is too high for E7 to handle properly and it often result in clipping (amping headphone-out avoid the problem but it doesn't sound quite as good as the line-out). If you don't use E7 as DAC, I'll suggest you try to sell it and get the E11 instead.


 
  thx for quick respond. yeah, that is the reason why i am not using e7 with sflo just with the laptop where it is serving pretty good. So the e11 should benefit from sflo LO quite better, yes?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





glassmoon said:


> thx for quick respond. yeah, that is the reason why i am not using e7 with sflo just with the laptop where it is serving pretty good. So the e11 should benefit from sflo LO quite better, yes?


 
  For the least, you won't have any clipping issue with E11, which makes it much more useful. Plus the LO does sound better than the HO.


----------



## psgarcha92

Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> Hey ClieOS,
> what bout low impedance iems going with the E11?
> Like the RE-ZEROs?
> How much did it help the RE0s?
> Someone compare it to the Mini^3 guys, the high performance version of the Mini^3 is based upon the same AD8397 Opamp, is based on a ground buffered design, with the OPA690 in the ground. I've heard the Mini^3 has very Good SQ. If the Fiio is on the same level, i'd be content enough. What opamp is there in the Fiio E11's ground?


----------



## Fozzie

Hi ClieOS,
   
  I heard that the D2+ needs an Impedance adapter or an amp to prevent bass rolloff.
  Do you think that the E11 will do the job and I'll gain a deeper bass from the D2+ and Shure SE535 ?
  What about the soundstage and treble any improve here (although the se535 is great in that department) ?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





clieos said:


> S:flo2 is one of a few DAP that I won't recommend to use with E7. The reason is S:flo2 line-out voltage is too high for E7 to handle properly and it often result in clipping (amping headphone-out avoid the problem but it doesn't sound quite as good as the line-out). If you don't use E7 as DAC, I'll suggest you try to sell it and get the E11 instead.


 
  ClieOS,
   
  I have a T51, which is "similar" and I too hear distortion with the E7 when driven from the T51 when using the "normal" EQ profile.But if I set it to "user" with a flat EQ profile, the sound is the same but less overall volume. Have you or others deciphered what the difference is between "normal" and "user" other than the difference in volume?
   
  Jack


----------



## Woodchen

really need one!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> Hey ClieOS,
> what bout low impedance iems going with the E11?
> Like the RE-ZEROs?
> How much did it help the RE0s?
> Someone compare it to the Mini^3 guys, the high performance version of the Mini^3 is based upon the same AD8397 Opamp, is based on a ground buffered design, with the OPA690 in the ground. I've heard the Mini^3 has very Good SQ. If the Fiio is on the same level, i'd be content enough. What opamp is there in the Fiio E11's ground?


 

 I believe the output impedance of E11 is close to zero (I can't measure it, so no way I can confirm it) and as far as I can tell the output is quite powerful, so low impedance IEM should have no problem, including RE-ZERO. The lowest impedance I have tried on E11 is 12ohm, and it is fine too. RE0 does benefit from E11 a lot, as the bass get tighter and more impactful. RE0 response very well to high output, and that's no different with E11.
   
  I don't have mini3 nor know what opamp is used to drive the ground channel.
   


  Quote: 





fozzie said:


> Hi ClieOS,
> 
> I heard that the D2+ needs an Impedance adapter or an amp to prevent bass rolloff.
> Do you think that the E11 will do the job and I'll gain a deeper bass from the D2+ and Shure SE535 ?
> ...


 
  Never tried D2+ before but if we assume what you say is how it behaves, then I think E11 should do the job just fine. I don't have SE535 with me, only SE530. I don't think you will get a lot by amping SE535, but a small general improvement can be expected, as with most easily drived IEM.

  
  Quote: 





jack c said:


> I have a T51, which is "similar" and I too hear distortion with the E7 when driven from the T51 when using the "normal" EQ profile.But if I set it to "user" with a flat EQ profile, the sound is the same but less overall volume. Have you or others deciphered what the difference is between "normal" and "user" other than the difference in volume?


 
  When T52 / S:flo2 (same thing actually) SQ is turned on (even if it is just flat line), the system automatically cut off some headroom and lower the overall output. The reason is prevent clipping due to over EQ'ing. For example, if the output is +/-2.4V, when you EQ with +6dB or so, the output might excess 2.4V on a full note and that will result in clipping. But if you lower the output to +/-2.1V first, then if EQ might add another +/-0.2 to the end (= +/-2.3V) and you are still in the 'safe zone'.
   
  This is a common technique DAP maker used to limit clipping issue from EQ. Sandisk actually has the same limitation of their EQ system as well. One of the big complaint about Apple EQ and how easily it distorts is because Apple doesn't put this kind of limit on their EQ so it clips when you adjust the EQ too much


----------



## F900EX

JDSLabs Cmoy or the E11 .... 
   
  Based on the review Headfonia gave, when it comes to sound  Cmoy seems to be the winner, where E11 won on  functionality.  But now that the Cmoy has the ability to recharge a 9volt batteries ...   it is getting very hard to decide which one to choose.   Especially since they are priced around the same.


----------



## ClieOS

I guess you missed the few posts I made disagreeing on JDS > E11. Do check back a few pages.
  
  Quote: 





f900ex said:


> JDSLabs Cmoy or the E11 ....
> 
> Based on the review Headfonia gave, when it comes to sound  Cmoy seems to be the winner, where E11 won on  functionality.  But now that the Cmoy has the ability to recharge a 9volt batteries ...   it is getting very hard to decide which one to choose.   Especially since they are priced around the same.


----------



## F900EX

Yes I read your post, it's just tonight I had time to read Headfonia's review and kinda surprising how too have different opinions, since you guys have a lot of experience in reviewing audio products.   But I guess it's not a bad thing, and just goes to show that we are not all the same and most people are going to have different opinions based on what they are listening too and what headphones are use along with many other variables.  
   
  Point I was trying make was, it does not make my purchase decision any easier by reading 2 different reviews on the same product.   When it comes to amps with so many choices out there, I want this decision to be an easy one not harder


----------



## imackler

Quote:


clieos said:


> That perhaps have more to do with how each of us interprets sound. Does the stock JDS sounds 'grand' in a way? Yes, I do think so. It has a fairly rich sound that tends to 'fill in the blank' between all the notes, giving the listener (or at least me) a more musical experience. But the question in my mind is, does the music supposed to sound that way?  Ideally an amp should be 'wire-with-gain', but the reality seems to be that an amp with a slightly coloration always sounds better than an amp that is too transparent. The first thing that comes to my mind is the reaction of many new E7 buyer complain about the amp is doing 'nothing'. But technical wise, E7 is an excellent amp down to measurement, just that it simply sounds too clean for most. People are expecting to listen to an amp that sounds 'grander' than their headphone-out. A digital'ish transparent sound is probably the last thing in their mind. This reminded me of another experience - when I was in the process of determining which portable amp I should buy 3 years ago, I auditioned the Pico. It was one of the top recommended amp in the forum at that time and to my surprise, a very warm amp and far from my idea of what an amp should be (again, 'wire-with-gain'). I ended up getting the 3MOVE - it is cheaper and sounded more transparent but not overly clean, just the way I like it. When James asked me about what I didn't like about E7 a few months ago (so he can made adjustment to the E11 project), I actually did tell him the problem with E7 for most is that it is too cold and too clean, not musical enough. I am not sure how much James understood what I was trying to say or whether he made any change to the E11 sound, but the idea of wire-with-gain IMO is a tough sell to customer, even when they are audiophile. On personal level, I think a really good amp should sound clean, but not too clean. That will make it an ideal amp for me, thus comes my issue with the stock JDS - not that it doesn't sound good, just 'too good' - well, that's my own interpretation anyway.


 
   
  That is truly fascinating. I've never heard a protable amp described as "wire-with-gain." I've always thought that is what I wanted, but it is interesting to think that many (including myself) could be disappointed by that. Its slightly off topic but what portable amp most describes that to you, ClieOS?


----------



## glassmoon

Quote: 





jack c said:


> ClieOS,
> 
> I have a T51, which is "similar" and I too hear distortion with the E7 when driven from the T51 when using the "normal" EQ profile.But if I set it to "user" with a flat EQ profile, the sound is the same but less overall volume. Have you or others deciphered what the difference is between "normal" and "user" other than the difference in volume?
> 
> Jack


 

 i am also using "flat user setting" because "normal" is definitely not normal and not flat - it is way louder than other settings a the sound is really ****ed-up with distortion with my triples...


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Quote:
> 
> That is truly fascinating. I've never heard a protable amp described as "wire-with-gain." I've always thought that is what I wanted, but it is interesting to think that many (including myself) could be disappointed by that. Its slightly off topic but what portable amp most describes that to you, ClieOS?


 
  I won't say these are true wire-with-gain (doubt that ever exist), but something like E7, E11, T3D and to lesser extend, the 3MOVE will be something I consider to be more transparent.


----------



## estreeter

Welcome to audio, FD900EX 
   
  You are up against exactly the same thing as the rest of us, and it got to me to the point this morning where I just sat down with a spreadsheet and listed all the portables I want to buy. Surprise, surprise - the total was almost exactly equal to my current 'accessible' bank balance. Other than the ability to take a lovely photo of so many portables piled on top of one another, along with my breathless impressions, what would I have beyond a drawer full of portable amps ?
   
  Well, I would have blown enough money to buy myself the LCD-2 and a nice SS amp to drive them (Talisman T-33H). If I can ignore THAT urge, I can ignore the urge to buy every portable on my 'wish list' simply because I cant find a single, unequivocal source that is going to tell me 'This amp, with your music/source/phones, will transport you to audio nirvana !'. 
   
  The biggest temptation I find with Fiio's gear is that its just so incredibly cheap - most of us could easily afford this and the E7 without spending the asking price for a single US-made portable. For all that, I'm going to take my chances with the TTVJ Slim, on the basis that sooner or later I have to make a decision. If the P4 was better suited to IEMs, I'd probably have held off for longer, but no matter what I do there will always be another 'gee whiz' amp on the horizon - thats the nature of the beast.
   
  Quote:


f900ex said:


> Yes I read your post, it's just tonight I had time to read Headfonia's review and kinda surprising how too have different opinions, since you guys have a lot of experience in reviewing audio products.   But I guess it's not a bad thing, and just goes to show that we are not all the same and most people are going to have different opinions based on what they are listening too and what headphones are use along with many other variables.
> 
> Point I was trying make was, it does not make my purchase decision any easier by reading 2 different reviews on the same product.   When it comes to amps with so many choices out there, I want this decision to be an easy one not harder


----------



## FloFerrari

Hey there, great to have someone of Fiio itself to answer questions
  Do you think this Amp would be beneficial for a Sony Walkman X-1050 with Westone 4 headphones (there aren't that many Line-outs for Walkman yet, I never had an amp and I just bought the Westone 4s, hope to recieve them until the next week)?
   
  Edit: My mp3-files are predominant 320kbp/s, very few 250 kbp/s variable Bitrate, almost no 128 kbp/s anymore.


----------



## ext23

would this be a good choice for my clip+ paired with grado sr225s? i'm considering either this or a PAV2. wanna keep it under $100!
   
  thanks~


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





floferrari said:


> Do you think this Amp would be beneficial for a Sony Walkman X-1050 with Westone 4 headphones (there aren't that many Line-outs for Walkman yet, I never had an amp and I just bought the Westone 4s, hope to recieve them until the next week)?
> 
> Edit: My mp3-files are predominant 320kbp/s, very few 250 kbp/s variable Bitrate, almost no 128 kbp/s anymore.


 
  I don't think anyone has both an X1050, W4 and E11 at the same time to give any accurate answer, for now.
  
  Quote: 





ext23 said:


> would this be a good choice for my clip+ paired with grado sr225s? i'm considering either this or a PAV2. wanna keep it under $100!
> 
> thanks~


 
  I don't see any bad effect from pairing it with Clip+, though I also don't think there is a lot to be gained on amping SR225.


----------



## TT600R

Question for CLIEos,
   
  I am switching my RE0 for some 1964 T,and now using the FIIO e5.WOULD i benefit switching to the E11?


----------



## ext23

Quote:


clieos said:


> I don't see any bad effect from pairing it with Clip+, though I also don't think there is a lot to be gained on amping SR225.


 

 thanks for your reply. actually i currently use a cmoy amp with my clip and sr225, i definitely notice a more 'controlled' sound with the amp than without. so i'm keen to keep using an amp!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





tt600r said:


> Question for CLIEos,
> 
> I am switching my RE0 for some 1964 T,and now using the FIIO e5.WOULD i benefit switching to the E11?


 
  I can only tell you that RE0 does benefit from E11 and E5 certainly doesn't sound quite as nice as E11. No idea of how 1964T will sound though.


----------



## henrylee

How is this in comparison to soundmagic a10 ? I'm going to get either one for my customs which is balanced(tf10 + 2 mid driver) .


----------



## ClieOS

Purely on output power, E11 is ahead of A10. Sound signature wise, the two are on the opposite. E11 is clean and transparent wile A10 is warm and musical, much like how iBasso T3 vs T4 actual. Technically I think E11 is better, but A10 is not too shabby on its own and could work just as well as E11 with some headphone of the right synergy.


----------



## henrylee

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Purely on output power, E11 is ahead of A10. Sound signature wise, the two are on the opposite. E11 is clean and transparent wile A10 is warm and musical, much like how iBasso T3 vs T4 actual. Technically I think E11 is better, but A10 is not too shabby on its own and could work just as well as E11 with some headphone of the right synergy.


 

  
  Sweet! I found my customs too neutral so i assume a bit of warmth from sound magic a10 is what im looking for since i listen to alot house and trance .


----------



## dilpal

hey ClieOS, how E11 pairs with dba-02. Any improvements?


----------



## The Pell

I just purchased a e7/e9. I haven't even received the package yet. Should I return the e7 and get the e11? Does the e11 dock into the e9 the same way? 90% of the time, its going to be sitting on a desktop.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





the pell said:


> I just purchased a e7/e9. I haven't even received the package yet. Should I return the e7 and get the e11? Does the e11 dock into the e9 the same way? 90% of the time, its going to be sitting on a desktop.


 
   
  You're talking about two different products.  The E7 is a USB DAC + (portable) amp.  The E11 is just a portable amp.
   
  I'll be getting the E9 next, and then like you, it will be my desktop amp/dac combo.  Or if I'm traveling with my laptop - I can just take the E7 with me instead of using the crappy onboard sound.  The E7 primary use is as a DAC.  If you're driving cans / iems that don't need a lot of juice - you can also use the E7 as a portable amp.
   
  But I'm also getting the E11 solely for my portable set-up (LOD to Touch G4).
   
  Why would you want to dock the E11 with the E9?  You'd be docking to amps - no DAC.


----------



## The Pell

And that is exactly what I needed to know. Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dilpal said:


> hey ClieOS, how E11 pairs with dba-02. Any improvements?


 

 Beside the bass boost helping to bring out a little more bass, improvement is minimum.


----------



## bik2101

when is this amp coming out?


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> when is this amp coming out?


 


*when *and *where*?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

*Now*, currently from Micca (US) and PJBOX (UK/EU). They just might not have their shipments yet. Any day now...
   
  It's hard to have a defined release date for something like this that just sort of trickles into circulation.


----------



## kanuka

(deleted post)


----------



## JoetheArachnid

You can ask either of those about worldwide shipping. A number of people in places like Canada and Australia seem to have bought from PJBOX, but they're already sold out of their stock of 40 preorder units.


----------



## mangan

PJBOX is closed until May 24


----------



## bik2101

yeah in the US.. i'll have to keep an eye on micca - they dont seem to have it yet as i can't find it on their website


----------



## Jack C

Updates for E11 availability in the US will be posted in this thread here:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/554035/shipment-of-e11
   
  Jack


----------



## kanuka

how the e11 compares to the hippo box. from the impressions here the e11 is much better?
  or maybe should i ask : how the hippo box compares to the e11??


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> how the e11 compares to the hippo box. from the impressions here the e11 is much better?
> or maybe should i ask : how the hippo box compares to the e11??


 

 Hippo Box is not on the same level as E11, it is a good choice if you just want a decent sound and boost the volume though.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Shipment of E11 ( updated May, 19 )   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/554035/shipment-of-e11-updated-may-19


----------



## ClieOS

Final review posted in the page. Check it out!


----------



## DaBomb77766

Love the review, very thought-out and well-written!  I think you should move the "first impressions" down to the bottom of the post though, the final impressions are all that really matter at this point.
   
  Also, you may be making just a bit too big of a deal out of the battery - it could scare people off thinking it's an issue specific to the E11.  You should put a little more emphasis on the fact this affects anything with a li-ion battery.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Love the review, very thought-out and well-written!  I think you should move the "first impressions" down to the bottom of the post though, the final impressions are all that really matter at this point.
> 
> Also, you may be making just a bit too big of a deal out of the battery - it could scare people off thinking it's an issue specific to the E11.  You should put a little more emphasis on the fact this affects anything with a li-ion battery.


 
   
  Good advice and changes made. Thanks.


----------



## attika89

Wow! I've just finished reading all the 22 pages and now the final review is there too...great timing, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I was torn between the JDS cMoy an the E11, but now its a bit clearer. I think I'll go with the E11!
   
  Thanks for the review ClieOS!


----------



## Digital-Pride

That was an outstanding review ClieOS!  I completely agree, Fiio really has been a game changer in our illustrious hobby.  Quality audio products for a fraction of the usual cost, truly a recipe for success!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Very nice review. I got the impression from the Headfonia review that the black panels had been changed to plastic, so it's good to hear that they're still aluminium. Fancy metal bits are big sellers for me on 'most anything. Come to think of it, could you do a comment on tactility in general? The feel/weight/heft of the unit, how the switches and headphone jacks feel, how the volume knob action is, etc.
  Can't wait for mine to arrive even more now.


----------



## i_djoel2000

clieos, can you elaborate more how the e11 compared to jdslabs cmoy with ad8620?
   
  from the brief explanation in your review, i concluded that fiio e11 is slightly better in technicality compared to jdslabs cmoy ad8620?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Very nice review. I got the impression from the Headfonia review that the black panels had been changed to plastic, so it's good to hear that they're still aluminium. Fancy metal bits are big sellers for me on 'most anything. Come to think of it, could you do a comment on tactility in general? The feel/weight/heft of the unit, how the switches and headphone jacks feel, how the volume knob action is, etc.
> Can't wait for mine to arrive even more now.


 

 The overall handling is good. The amp itself isn't particularly heavy or overly light. Fuze is actually a little heavier than E11. I really like the small volume knob because it sits inside the plastic and doesn't get turned easily.All the switches feel quite tight too.
   
   
  Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> clieos, can you elaborate more how the e11 compared to jdslabs cmoy with ad8620?
> 
> from the brief explanation in your review, i concluded that fiio e11 is slightly better in technicality compared to jdslabs cmoy ad8620?


 
  The thing I don't like OPA2227 the most is its tends to sound a little too 'busy' and lacks a bit texture on the lower end. AD8620 sounds more textured, better layered and without all the 'busyness', that makes it more resolving. cmoyBB with AD8620 is something I would consider to be very close to T3D / E11 in performance. Just like I said the E11 and T3D is on the same level but I prefer E11, I'll say the same applies to cmoyBB with AD8620 as well.


----------



## mangan

Thank you very much for the nice review ClieOS!
   
  Thomas


----------



## Angelbelow

Thanks for the final thoughts! By any chance have you tried the headphone amp with UE 700s?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





angelbelow said:


> Thanks for the final thoughts! By any chance have you tried the headphone amp with UE 700s?


 


 I don't own UE700.
   
   
*[UPDATE]* FiiO informed me that they don't have any decoupling caps for DC leakage, but a DC protection circuit instead.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

How would the E11 compare to this cmoy Royal?
   
http://www.penguinamp.com/Trade-In/Return-of-PenguinAmp-Royal-or-Deluxe::10116.html
   
   
  Will the E11 be a good match with TF-10 and ATH-ESW9?
   
  Thanks again.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> How would the E11 compare to this cmoy Royal?
> ...
> Will the E11 be a good match with TF-10 and ATH-ESW9?


 

 I don't have the Royal, but the version 2 generation before it based on LM6172 (the original PengAmp) and it is not even close to cmoyBB.
   
  TF10 sounds pretty good with E11, but I am not sure about ESW9.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I don't have the Royal, but the version 2 generation before it based on LM6172 (the original PengAmp) and it is not even close to cmoyBB.


 
  Sorry, can you say more, I don`t quite understand. Thanks.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> yeah in the US.. i'll have to keep an eye on micca - they dont seem to have it yet as i can't find it on their website


 


  I sent a note to Micca late last week.  They indicated late-May they'd have it for sale.  This frustrates me.  I work within 2 miles of their location here on the east coast.  Yet, they only allow shipment orders, no pick-ups.  Blah!  I'll have to call them daily or e-mail them and see if I can get on their "wait" list for the first batch that arrives.


----------



## Roller

While E11 can be bought from Micca to US customers, where can one buy E11 on other regions?
   
  EDIT: Nevermind, my lazy shiny behind didn't bother to go check Fiio's site... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BTW, does anyone know when Lambayrules (http://www.lambayrules.ie/) is going to have E11 in stock?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Sorry, can you say more, I don`t quite understand. Thanks.


 
  Really nothing more too add. I just look up the spec on the Royal and it is a totally different amp that what I have , so I can't really say much about it.


----------



## henrylee

Sorry about all these questions but do you think this sounds good on a neutral balanced iem? Can the bass boost make the lower endmore impactful significantly?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





henrylee said:


> Sorry about all these questions but do you think this sounds good on a neutral balanced iem? Can the bass boost make the lower endmore impactful significantly?


 

  
  It sounds good with ER4S, and that's as neutral as IEM can be. I personally find the bass boost to be very adequate. It is +6.5dB on Lv2 and 3dB on Lv1 (which is double in volume).


----------



## gjc10212

I placed my order for the E11 weeks ago, they have taken my money but I've yet to receive the E11, no email notification, no response to my email.  Their website is down, phone is on answer machine..........


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





gjc10212 said:


> I placed my order for the E11 weeks ago, they have taken my money but I've yet to receive the E11, no email notification, no response to my email.  Their website is down, phone is on answer machine..........


 


 You mean PJBox? I think I saw someone posted that PJBox is on holiday till 24th.


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It sounds good with ER4S, and that's as neutral as IEM can be. I personally find the bass boost to be very adequate. It is +6.5dB on Lv2 and 3dB on Lv1 (which is double in volume).


 


 Double voltage. 10db is double perceived volume. I'm sure you know this. Just correcting a slip. Nice to know that there's a 3 db adjustments. Subtle enough to be useful


----------



## cheezburger

Thank you for this review, ClieOS. Since improvement with DBA-02 is minimal, same applies to Brainwavz B2, right. What would be preferrable SQ-wise: B2 (or DBA-02 if you have not auditioned B2s) unamped or Re0 with E11? Thank you.
  
  Quote: 





gjc10212 said:


> I placed my order for the E11 weeks ago, they have taken my money but I've yet to receive the E11, no email notification, no response to my email.  Their website is down, phone is on answer machine..........


 

  If you are talking about PJBOX, they are closed till May 24th.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> Double voltage. 10db is double perceived volume. I'm sure you know this. Just correcting a slip. Nice to know that there's a 3 db adjustments. Subtle enough to be useful


 

 I mean volume in measurement, but it is the same anyway.
  
  Quote: 





cheezburger said:


> Thank you for this review, ClieOS. Since improvement with DBA-02 is minimal, same applies to Brainwavz B2, right. What would be preferrable SQ-wise: B2 (or DBA-02 if you have not auditioned B2s) unamped or Re0 with E11? Thank you.


 

 As with most IEM, the benefit of amping on the IEM side is minimum, not just with DBA-02. It is too simple to assume amping has all the thing to do with headphone and nothing else. But more than often the real benefit of amping an IEM is that you are tapping into the line-out signal or getting the coloration of the amp. Those are not the thing I consider to be really improvement on the IEM, but they are the tri-factors on portable amping and often can't easily separate one from the others


----------



## gjc10212

Quote: 





clieos said:


> You mean PJBox? I think I saw someone posted that PJBox is on holiday till 24th.


 


 Indeed, I'll try calling just after the 24th then,  Thanks ClieOS.


----------



## psgarcha92

Hey ClieOS,
when u had the Mini^3 for sometime to test, were u not as amazed by the SQ as u are with the E11's SQ? If you were, u would have mentioned it. But i really want that the mini^3 be as cool as the E11 in SQ, maybe better.


----------



## cheezburger

Quote: 





clieos said:


> As with most IEM, the benefit of amping on the IEM side is minimum, not just with DBA-02. It is too simple to assume amping has all the thing to do with headphone and nothing else. But more than often the real benefit of amping an IEM is that you are tapping into the line-out signal or getting the coloration of the amp. Those are not the thing I consider to be really improvement on the IEM, but they are the tri-factors on portable amping and often can't easily separate one from the others


 


  Thank you for your response. I'll go for B2s then.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> Hey ClieOS,
> when u had the Mini^3 for sometime to test, were u not as amazed by the SQ as u are with the E11's SQ? If you were, u would have mentioned it. But i really want that the mini^3 be as cool as the E11 in SQ, maybe better.


 

 I don't recalI saying any thing about testing Mini^3 in length before. The only experience I have with the mini^3 is I listened to it as part of a random guy's setup on a store that we both visited at the same day a few years ago, and that was 5 minutes or less. I can recall the setup was pretty nice, but that's about as detail as I can remember. There is no way I can compare two things that are a few years apart, especially when the audition on one of them was very brief and not even in an ideal environment.


----------



## Fozzie

Quote: 





gjc10212 said:


> Indeed, I'll try calling just after the 24th then,  Thanks ClieOS.


 



 This is indeed very annoying that there is no way to know what's going on with the items from PJBox. Can you update this thread with the first batch shipping date after you call them ?
   
  Thanks.
   
   
  @ClieOS
   
  Great review, thanks!


----------



## goodvibes

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-levelchange.htm


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> Hey ClieOS,
> when u had the Mini^3 for sometime to test, were u not as amazed by the SQ as u are with the E11's SQ? If you were, u would have mentioned it. But i really want that the mini^3 be as cool as the E11 in SQ, maybe better.


 

  
  based on clieos review, e11 is in the same league as ibasso t4. in that case i'd put mini3 above e11, since in my opinion mini3 is much better than ibaso t4


----------



## gavinfabl

fozzie said:


> This is indeed very annoying that there is no way to know what's going on with the items from PJBox. Can you update this thread with the first batch shipping date after you call them ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...




The first batch from pjbox are shipping 23 May. I had that confirmed a week back.


----------



## Angelbelow

Thought so, thanks anyway!
  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> I don't own UE700.
> 
> 
> *[UPDATE]* FiiO informed me that they don't have any decoupling caps for DC leakage, but a DC protection circuit instead.


----------



## F900EX

Since the other E11 thread is completely derailed into another topic, i'll just post here.   Micca Store has the E11 on its website and since its only $59 I went ahead and ordered one.  Should be delivered by this time next week.
   
   
  One of the main reasons I ordered one was that I have been liking the FiiO E5,  Its not perfect in many ways, but that said there have been times where for under $20 it's an amazing little amp.
   
  So I look forward to the E11 and hopefully if it can take away the distortion you can sometimes hear from the E5, I will be happy.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> based on clieos review, e11 is in the same league as* ibasso t4*. in that case i'd put mini3 above e11, since in my opinion mini3 is much better than ibaso t4


 

 I said that E11 is slightly better than T3D. T4 is not in the same league as T3D or E11. T4 is a level lower than A10 and stock cmoyBB, IMO.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Its available for purchase at Miccastore right now.


----------



## mrbranch

Will E11 offer an improvement on bass with iPod Classic and SE535 combo?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mrbranch said:


> Will E11 offer an improvement on bass with iPod Classic and SE535 combo?


 
  Well, there is bass boost so it definitely can be improved, but I will have to warn you that SE535 might pickup some low level back ground hissing though.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Its available for purchase at Miccastore right now.


 
  Beautiful!  I was able to get my order in as well as a couple of LOD cables.  Thanks for posting this update that the product was available on their Web site for deliveries to start on 5/24/2011.


----------



## sajib

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Its available for purchase at Miccastore right now.


 

  
  Thanks for the update, i just ordered one, it seems they don't ship to Australia so had to use HopShopGo to ship it within USA, then forward to downunder. total cost is bit stiff ~$90AUD (~100USD)
   
  But i guess you have to pay the premium for early adoption!
   
*@ClieOS* I am going to pair the E11 with my SE530, and replacing E5. I can hear tiny hisssing noise with E5, with E11 is it more prominent?
   
  I am also considering on getting a better source to replace my Samsumg Omnia 7, I have noticed a lot of your review feature Sansa Fuze+, is there a particular reason for you choosing it? and can you recommend a good sound source for E11 and SE530, with in ~$150 range.
   
  Thanks in Advance


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





sajib said:


> *@ClieOS* I am going to pair the E11 with my SE530, and replacing E5. I can hear tiny hisssing noise with E5, with E11 is it more prominent?
> 
> I am also considering on getting a better source to replace my Samsumg Omnia 7, I have noticed a lot of your review feature Sansa Fuze+, is there a particular reason for you choosing it? and can you recommend a good sound source for E11 and SE530, with in ~$150 range.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


 
  Hissing on E11 will not excess E5 on loudest volume. If you don't use bass boost the hissing will be even less. I am using Fuze, not Fuze+. They are two very different DAP. I am using Fuze because it is one of very few DAP outside of Apple that has a line-out that I can play with and known to have very decent SQ.. Fuze+ doesn't have LO at all. If you are thinking about amping than a source with line-out will be better but I don't have any specific recommendation for you.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote:


wje said:


> Beautiful!  I was able to get my order in as well as a couple of LOD cables.  Thanks for posting this update that the product was available on their Web site for deliveries to start on 5/24/2011.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





sajib said:


> Thanks for the update, i just ordered one, it seems they don't ship to Australia so had to use HopShopGo to ship it within USA, then forward to downunder. total cost is bit stiff ~$90AUD (~100USD)


 

   
  No prob.  I checked and rechecked the site every 10 minutes, I posted it as soon as it went live   I guess I can take my tent down and pack up, as I've been camped out waiting for it to be posted for weeks heh


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





sajib said:


> Thanks for the update, i just ordered one, it seems they don't ship to Australia so had to use HopShopGo to ship it within USA, then forward to downunder. total cost is bit stiff ~$90AUD (~100USD)
> 
> But i guess you have to pay the premium for early adoption!
> 
> ...


 

 We have sales agent in Australia [size=xx-small]www.i-enjoy.com.au [/size]


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We have sales agent in Australia [size=xx-small]www.i-enjoy.com.au [/size]


 

 Hi feiao
  Do you have a new agent in New Zealand yet?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Yes, please contact Sound Essentials by ja.small@xtra.co.nz


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Yes, please contact Sound Essentials by ja.small@xtra.co.nz


 


  Many thanks!


----------



## Fevern0va

Based on the good reviews and my experience with Fiio I went ahead and ordered one from Micca Store.  I also took advantage of the bundle deal on the Soundmagic PL-50s which made me eligible for free shipping.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I said that E11 is slightly better than T3D. T4 is not in the same league as T3D or E11. T4 is a level lower than A10 and stock cmoyBB, IMO.


 

 oohhh..i thought t4 and t3 is similar, just a matter of batch difference. they look the same to me. lol
   
  my apology..
   
  by the way, if e11 really is better than t3d even though by a small margin, i think e11 would be the new best bang for buck portable amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  t4 already sounds okay to me, i can't imagine how e11 would sound. eagerly waiting for it arriving in my country!!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> oohhh..i thought t4 and t3 is similar, just a matter of batch difference. they look the same to me. lol


 

 It is funny how iBasso names the models. T4 actual came a year before T3 series so it is easily mistake that T4 must sounds better or similar to T3 series simply by their naming.


----------



## sajib

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We have sales agent in Australia [size=xx-small]www.i-enjoy.com.au [/size]


 

 But they are not getting the first batch are they?
   
  I couldn't wait any longer!!!! my E5 is falling apart, the power, volume nobs all are wobbly...


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





fevern0va said:


> Based on the good reviews and my experience with Fiio I went ahead and ordered one from Micca Store.  I also took advantage of the bundle deal on the Soundmagic PL-50s which made me eligible for free shipping.


 


  Same here, bought an L9 LOD to give it a shot. Those PL-50's have balance armatures. interesting.


----------



## ClieOS

Updated on first page:
   
  The claimed 2050mAh BL-5B battery (from this eBay store) came yesterday and I reran the battery test in 2nd configuration (see above for detail). I don't have high hope for it at first but I reckon I should at least be able to par the stock battery at worst. Surprisingly the battery works out really well. I measured 3.64V after 12hrs, which is about the same as low power mode in 1st configuration. A simple linear estimation puts another 12hrs battery life left in the battery, making it a total of 24hrs from a single charge. To add to the plus side, I didn't pre-condition the battery when I received it, so this is the first charge and it should only get better once I recharge it several times. Of course battery generally doesn't drop in linear fashion as estimated but I think 18~20 hrs or so should be easily achievable. Now this so far isn't really a real 2050mAh yet if we compared the result with the stock 800mAh battery. If it was 2050mAh, we would have got 37hrs instead, not 24hrs - then again, I haven't conditioned the battery. Regardless, this is still a pretty decent investment for the extended battery life, especially consider a genuine Nokia BL-5B 760mAh can go for $10+ a piece from reputable seller. The listed eBay price is $16 and only to U.S. with free shipping. But if you asked the seller, he can send it to most of the world with $2 of registered mail with tracking.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

That's good to hear. I've ordered a 1550mAh battery to pair with mine - there were higher-capacity ones listed but they were both significantly more expensive and significantly shadier-looking. Still, if it works to standard it should still nearly double the E11's battery life, and I can keep the stock battery on hand if need be.


----------



## ClieOS

I guess if anyone worries that the capacity might not be as advertised, a 1200~1400mAh capacity can be considered a more realistic choice.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> No prob.  I checked and rechecked the site every 10 minutes, I posted it as soon as it went live   I guess I can take my tent down and pack up, as I've been camped out waiting for it to be posted for weeks heh


 

 The thing that I found odd is that I live in the same state that they are located, yet I didn't have to pay sales tax on my order.  Not a big deal, because I'm never running for politics.  However, again I'll just *beef* again on Micca Store regarding their "mail order only" policy.  It's brutal to wait 2-3 days on delivery when I work about 2 miles from where they're located.  Arg!


----------



## estreeter

Hmm, another raging FOTM that I may have to include in my upcoming 'FOTM Stomp' review/laughfest.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  To be fair to Fiio, the E9 has been a surprise package, so I wont say any more until my amps actually arrive and I can start the torture test, er, _comparison_ !


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Updated on first page:
> 
> The claimed 2050mAh BL-5B battery (from this eBay store) came yesterday and I reran the battery test in 2nd configuration (see above for detail). I don't have high hope for it at first but I reckon I should at least be able to par the stock battery at worst. Surprisingly the battery works out really well. I measured 3.64V after 12hrs, which is about the same as low power mode in 1st configuration. A simple linear estimation puts another 12hrs battery life left in the battery, making it a total of 24hrs from a single charge. To add to the plus side, I didn't pre-condition the battery when I received it, so this is the first charge and it should only get better once I recharge it several times. Of course battery generally doesn't drop in linear fashion as estimated but I think 18~20 hrs or so should be easily achievable. Now this so far isn't really a real 2050mAh yet if we compared the result with the stock 800mAh battery. If it was 2050mAh, we would have got 37hrs instead, not 24hrs - then again, I haven't conditioned the battery. Regardless, this is still a pretty decent investment for the extended battery life, especially consider a genuine Nokia BL-5B 760mAh can go for $10+ a piece from reputable seller. The listed eBay price is $16 and only to U.S. with free shipping. But if you asked the seller, he can send it to most of the world with $2 of registered mail with tracking.


 


  Very interesting. Please post back the battery's performance after a few charges.
   
  Also, the official BL-5B battery from Nokia has 890mAh, not 760mAh: http://europe.nokia.com/find-products/accessories/all-accessories/power/batteries/nokia-battery-bl-5b


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





roller said:


> Also, the official BL-5B battery from Nokia has 890mAh, not 760mAh: http://europe.nokia.com/find-products/accessories/all-accessories/power/batteries/nokia-battery-bl-5b


 
  There seems to be two version of BL-5B. Possibly an early version that is only 760mAh and s later version that is 890mAh.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





clieos said:


> There seems to be two version of BL-5B. Possibly an early version that is only 760mAh and s later version that is 890mAh.


 


  Hum, so it seems. But ever since 2006 that the only official versions from Nokia have been rated at 890mAh, both the batteries coming with compatible cellphones as well as being sold standalone. Honestly, it's the first time I've seen one rated so low. I suspect that it's likely due to market differences that do happen between regions. Several models have different features, along with different network support, which could explain why the Nokia US page states BL-5B with 760mAh.
   
  BL-5B was launched to the market in 2006, give or take. At that time were already considered to be one of the models that held the least amount of charge, which is why I have strong feelings against the battery choice for E11, even though I understand the portability issue, namely size, as the weight is basically the same, compared to a BL-5C, which I feel would have been the perfect choice.
   
  Bottomline is that I'm happy with your initial findings of that higher capacity model, and hopefully it will hold a charge for at least a day. I mean, it's a bit hard to take the battery charge when things like PA2V2 charge can last over 100 hours.


----------



## Audi0n

ClieOS
 I have an ipod nano. I'm about to order the E11. Is there a difference in SQ between the L9 & a 3.5mm to 3.5mm. Does a 3.5mm to 3.5mm come with the E11


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





roller said:


> Bottomline is that I'm happy with your initial findings of that higher capacity model, and hopefully it will hold a charge for at least a day. I mean, it's a bit hard to take the battery charge when things like PA2V2 charge can last over 100 hours.


 

 It really isn't what the battery capacity that hold back the E11 battery life. It is its high output and implementation. E7 battery is only 1050mAh IIRC, yet it lasts for a very long time. That is why FiiO implements the low power model which allows E11 to last close to over a day in exchange for sound quality.

  
  Quote: 





audi0n said:


> ClieOS
> I have an ipod nano. I'm about to order the E11. Is there a difference in SQ between the L9 & a 3.5mm to 3.5mm. Does a 3.5mm to 3.5mm come with the E11


 
  3.5mm interconnnecting cable is included, but you should get a LOD because there is no point in double amping when you can get the line-out signal.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It really isn't what the battery capacity that hold back the E11 battery life. It is its high output and implementation. E7 battery is only 1050mAh IIRC, yet it lasts for a very long time. That is why FiiO implements the low power model which allows E11 to last close to over a day in exchange for sound quality.


 

  
  Do you find the SQ difference between high and low power to be enough to justify sacrificing battery by running on high power?


----------



## swbf2cheater

Micca shipped mine today


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





roller said:


> Do you find the SQ difference between high and low power to be enough to justify sacrificing battery by running on high power?


 

 Yes. I will go high power mode all the way.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Yes. I will go high power mode all the way.


 


  So going with stock battery means less than 12 hours


----------



## Dual1ty

Hello ClieOS,
  very nice review and it seems like a very promising product.
  I just entered the world of audiophilia and got myself a pair of M50s. I know that those arent exactly
  headphones that you work with and I heard that they dont require too much amplifying. However,
  I am feeling that they lack a little boomy but controlled bass and was looking for bass boosting amps.
  I'd also like it to be portable and inexpensive (sub 100 dollars). I narrowed it down to the CMoyBB (maybe
  plus the AD8620 but dont know if around 80 dollar total would be a good deal?!) or the E11.
  Would they improve my M50's? Or the Ultrasone 580/2200 in that manner? I am just looking for some additional
  punchy/boomy bass.The M50 already offer good bass but I just need more.
   
  Thanks!!!
   
  EDIT: My source is the Sansa Fuze and I mostly listen to electronic dance music 320kbit / FLAC


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





dual1ty said:


> Hello ClieOS,
> very nice review and it seems like a very promising product.
> I just entered the world of audiophilia and got myself a pair of M50s. I know that those arent exactly
> headphones that you work with and I heard that they dont require too much amplifying. However,
> ...


 


  Quick note: boomy bass is the exact opposite of controlled bass.  "Boomy" means "uncontrolled."  You cannot have boomy and punchy bass.  Just saying.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





roller said:


> So going with stock battery means less than 12 hours


 
  Err, I posted in my review that the stock battery can last 14~15 hours in extremely loud volume with a 32ohm IEM. you should go back and read it again.

  
  Quote: 





dual1ty said:


> Hello ClieOS,
> very nice review and it seems like a very promising product.
> ...
> 
> EDIT: My source is the Sansa Fuze and I mostly listen to electronic dance music 320kbit / FLAC


 
  If you are going for best bang for the buck, E11 is what I'll recommend. If you are looking for a bigger bass, cmoyBB probably is better for you since it is more forwarded and has a boomier bass boost.


----------



## F900EX

Mine also shipped today.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Err, I posted in my review that the stock battery can last 14~15 hours in extremely loud volume with a 32ohm IEM. you should go back and read it again.


 


  Given that I only use full sized headphones, IEMs are not a good reference. And not being able to use it while charging is another thing I dislike. So far, the battery charge and the charging thing are two things that might be a dealbreaker. I might end up just getting the E9 and be done with it. The current battery charge just isn't enough for me, and I'm willing to sacrifice somewhat of an improvement over PA2V2 SQ for a much longer lasting battery and a pleasant sound as well.
   
  BTW, does E11 have a SNR of 98dB or is it higher? The specs seem to be unclear on that.


----------



## swbf2cheater

We need to start paying ClieOS some type of fee for having to answer 26 pages worth of questions


----------



## Dual1ty

I see. Would the M50 or the Ultrasone 580/2200 be worth amping tho? Would the E11 make any difference besides the added bass boost?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> We need to start paying ClieOS some type of fee for having to answer 26 pages worth of questions


 


  It's a dirty job but someone's got to do it


----------



## estreeter

After many months at the bottom of a drawer, I resurrected my T3 yesterday courtesy of a $20 universal AC adapter. I largely abandoned the little guy the day I bought the D4, and that was a mistake. I agree that its darker - appreciably more so than the D4 or P4 - but what blows me away is the bass response for such a tiny amp. I literally cannot wait for my RE262s to get here - will pass on the E11 based on ClieOS' later impressions. I had 'cold and detailed' with the RE0 and it just wasnt for me, but I do agree that for $60 anything which is on the same level as the T3 is an achievement.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





roller said:


> Given that I only use full sized headphones, IEMs are not a good reference. And not being able to use it while charging is another thing I dislike. So far, the battery charge and the charging thing are two things that might be a dealbreaker. I might end up just getting the E9 and be done with it. The current battery charge just isn't enough for me, and I'm willing to sacrifice somewhat of an improvement over PA2V2 SQ for a much longer lasting battery and a pleasant sound as well.
> 
> BTW, does E11 have a SNR of 98dB or is it higher? The specs seem to be unclear on that.


 
  It is not just size of the transducer, but also impedance and sensitivity. A 12ohm IEM can be more demanding current wise than a 64 ohm full sized; a 95dB will need a lot more volume than a 106dB. But for what it worths, unless we are talking about >150ohm and <98dB or <12ohm, I really doubt the battery life will be very by much. I never listen to PA2V2 before so I can't really tell you if teh SQ improvement will worth over the battery life or not.
   
  SNR is listed as equal or better than 98dB. I am not sure how correct it is since I don't have anything to measure it,.

  
  Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> We need to start paying ClieOS some type of fee for having to answer 26 pages worth of questions


 
  That'll be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
   


  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> After many months at the bottom of a drawer, I resurrected my T3 yesterday courtesy of a $20 universal AC adapter. I largely abandoned the little guy the day I bought the D4, and that was a mistake. I agree that its darker - appreciably more so than the D4 or P4 - but what blows me away is the bass response for such a tiny amp. I literally cannot wait for my RE262s to get here - will pass on the E11 based on ClieOS' later impressions. I had 'cold and detailed' with the RE0 and it just wasnt for me, but I do agree that for $60 anything which is on the same level as the T3 is an achievement.


 
  RE262 and T3 should be a good match. Enjoy.

  
  Quote: 





dual1ty said:


> I see. Would the M50 or the Ultrasone 580/2200 be worth amping tho? Would the E11 make any difference besides the added bass boost?


 
  Don't know about the Ultrasone but what even brief time I have with the M50 left mew me the impression that it really isn't a very difficult headphone to drive. Then again, it is really just a very brief audition. If you get yourself a decent LOD for your Fuze, you should also notice a widening of soundstage as well as a small improvement on resolution.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It is not just size of the transducer, but also impedance and sensitivity. A 12ohm IEM can be more demanding current wise than a 64 ohm full sized; a 95dB will need a lot more volume than a 106dB. But for what it worths, unless we are talking about >150ohm and <98dB or <12ohm, I really doubt the battery life will be very by much. I never listen to PA2V2 before so I can't really tell you if teh SQ improvement will worth over the battery life or not.
> 
> SNR is listed as equal or better than 98dB. I am not sure how correct it is since I don't have anything to measure it,.


 

  
  Thanks for the clarification. Any gear that I would use would be relatively easy to drive, and that is actually one thing that leaves me wondering if the low power mode would work just as well, SQ wise, but extending the battery life.
   
  I wouldn't be so divided if the price wasn't so attractive


----------



## Dual1ty

Thanks for the insight! Ok I got one more question for you. Since I am an EE major and have just started my summer break I wanted to build an CMoy tangentsoft version. Maybe not so much for improving the SQ or anything or saving money but just for a small project in my free time to gain some hands-on experience, or to be able to say I did it etc.
 My question is, what op amp i should use and (even if it is an absurd comparision), what is that DIY CMoy compared to the E11? Since, like you said, the M50 is not difficult to drive and the fact that I just want some additional bass boost, makes me wonder if the E11 would totally trash the CMoy in every aspect incl. the bass boost aspect?
   
  Thank you


----------



## psgarcha92

Dual1ty,
  the E11 is a ground buffered design. Three channel topology where (according to sources) The ground channel is powered by the OPA690, and the Left and Right channels are powered by the AD8397. that gives better slew rate. the CMoy on the other hand is not based on a three channel topology, so i really dont think that it would compete with the E11. another variant of the CMoy, the Cmoy2, found on sgheadphones, is ground buffered, and "Can" compete solely on SQ. another diy amp u could try is the Mini^3, running on the same AD8397 and the OPA690, which i am also building right now, and that can, in my opinion, a competent amp for the E11.
   
  Edit: for more questions, i guess u should open a new thread, not hacking this one dedicated to the E11.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





dual1ty said:


> Thanks for the insight! Ok I got one more question for you. Since I am an EE major and have just started my summer break I wanted to build an CMoy tangentsoft version. Maybe not so much for improving the SQ or anything or saving money but just for a small project in my free time to gain some hands-on experience, or to be able to say I did it etc.
> My question is, what op amp i should use and (even if it is an absurd comparision), what is that DIY CMoy compared to the E11? Since, like you said, the M50 is not difficult to drive and the fact that I just want some additional bass boost, makes me wonder if the E11 would totally trash the CMoy in every aspect incl. the bass boost aspect?
> 
> Thank you


 
  The best cmoy variants I have ever heard is the cmoyBB. JDS also sell empty PCB that you can build it with your own parts selection. I think you should get all of the classic selection of opamp (OPA2134, OPA2227, etc) to try if you can. Personally, I'll stick an AD8620 in my cmoy. There are a lot of old discussion thread in the DIY forum regarding opamp choice in cmoy and you should search them out.
  
   


  Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> Dual1ty,
> the E11 is a ground buffered design. Three channel topology where (according to sources) The ground channel is powered by the OPA690, and the Left and Right channels are powered by the AD8397. that gives better slew rate. the CMoy on the other hand is not based on a three channel topology, so i really dont think that it would compete with the E11. another variant of the CMoy, the Cmoy2, found on sgheadphones, is ground buffered, and "Can" compete solely on SQ. another diy amp u could try is the Mini^3, running on the same AD8397 and the OPA690, which i am also building right now, and that can, in my opinion, a competent amp for the E11.
> 
> Edit: for more questions, i guess u should open a new thread, not hacking this one dedicated to the E11.


 
  IIRC, cmoy2 is triple buffered. Not just ground, but the right and left channels are also self buffered.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Micca shipped mine today


 

 GTFO!  What?  It looks like I might need to take a sick day on Monday or Tuesday - feel a little soreness in my throat.  I guess it's either that, or wait to until the mail arrives, take my package and head into work.
   
  What method of shipping did they use?  USPS, FedEx or UPS?
   
  Thanks - and congratulations to you !!


----------



## swbf2cheater

usps, 2-3 day option.  Hoping for tuesday, shame really because I wanted next day but they didn't give me that option, i could have had it tomorrow.  I have no idea where they are located, but if they are east coast there is a chance I will receive it tomorrow.  I missed the first batch preorder and was really upset, so I made sure I wouldn't miss this one heh 
   
  I have an awesome custom sansa fuze lod waiting and ready to go...im really exited to see how the 9wave and the Skybeyers fair via the e11, maybe I can help take the load off poor ClieOS here having to deal with so many questions heh
   
  *sits in front of door waiting for mailman


----------



## wje

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> I have no idea where they are located, but if they are east coast there is a chance I will receive it tomorrow.


 

 They're actually located in Fairfax, VA - about 25 miles west of Washington, DC.  USPS isn't so bad.  I sent a pair of Grados out on a Friday from Virginia via Priority mail and they arrived in California to the recipient on a Monday.  Not bad, considering I spent about $18.00 on postage, insurance, delivery confirmation, etc.  Had I chosen FedEx or UPS and one of their "next-day" delivery options, I would have easily paid double the shipping amount and the item would have still arrived on Monday.


----------



## Jack C

Guys,
   
  E11 related update here:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/554035/shipment-of-e11-updated-may-19/30#post_7488718
   
  Jack


----------



## goodvibes

Mine is on that shipment. Thanks for the label updates.
   
  I'm not paying
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm very grateful for ClieOS' great info and product updates.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Guys,
> 
> E11 related update here:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Jack, Thanks for your updates.  It's nice to know you're affiliated with Micca.  However, I have a quick question.  Why doesn't your company offer pick-ups for people in the Northern Virginia area?  That would be an awesome option.  The other "Authorized" distributor, which is located out by Dulles Airport offers pick-ups during their business hours.  In fact, I was almost going to go with them for my E9/E7 combo as they were great to talk with.  They also offered me the option of some free FiiO LODs if I purchased through them.  Believe me, I'm not unhappy with Micca Store.  I'm glad for what you offer.  However, a local pick-up option would be great since I work in Merrifield.
   
  Thanks - and, have a great day.


----------



## Jack C

Wje,
   
  I hear ya. The team here has decided to not do local pickups for the time being because we just don't have the right way to do it. Our office is not a retail store-front type of environment so our lease/insurance doesn't cover walk-in customers. Also, we can't take credit cards at the office here and we are not setup to handle cash, it would be chaos if someone showed up with cash right before noon the same day we get new Ledo's coupons... 
   
  But seriously, this is something we are working on, so we hope to be able to offer local pickup in the next few months.
   
  Jack


----------



## HarlanDraka

Hi there,i'm posting here the same question i did in the Beyerdynamic DT1350 post,i hope someone can help!:-D
   
 I'm looking for a portable amp for Beyerdynamic DT1350.

 At the moment i'm using  ipod classic 160gb (eu capped)+lod L3+Fiio E7 but i'm not fully satisfied cause the Fiio E7 it's not powerful enough to drive the beyer (they sound a bit too thick with a no so full sound if u know what i mean).

 Also with the Fiio E7 i have to push the volume up to 45-50 to enjoy these cans,it's like it doesn't have enough power to drive them.

 Completely different story with the Fiio E9,the beyer really shine with it but of course it's not a portable amp.

 Can a bit of burn in time make the Fiio E7 and the Beyer sound better and more open?(Actually my Dt1350 have just 8 hours of listening time on them and so the Fiio E7)

 Now i'm considering to buy the Fiio E11 or the iBasso T3D,any advice?

 Being the Beyerdynamic Dt1350 a very analytical phones,the iBasso T3D would be a better choice for my Beyer DT1350?

 What about the Fiio E11?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





harlandraka81 said:


> Hi there,i'm posting here the same question i did in the Beyerdynamic DT1350 post,i hope someone can help!:-D
> 
> I'm looking for a portable amp for Beyerdynamic DT1350.
> 
> ...


 
  If power is what you are after, E11 should be a much better choice over E7 (or T3D in that matter)
   
  T3D and E11 share largely the same sound signature, so either way you will get the same type of sound.


----------



## ldtboyl

Question about sound quality.
   
  is it not *"WOWOWOWOWOWOW"* anymore?


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





ldtboyl said:


> Question about sound quality.
> 
> is it not *"WOWOWOWOWOWOW"* anymore?


 


  -points at ClieOS's now-empty salt shaker-


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





ldtboyl said:


> ....


 

 If only you read one of my reply:

  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> All and all, I'll say E11 is still up to par of my early impression - a big wowowowow to an incredible amp for the price (it is very rare to find amp that actually sounds twice as good as it price). It performs as good as I can ever hope for and so more, but it is not a miracle amp that will magically beats a 3MOVE or Stepdance. There is still a size (internal space for electronic components) and price (the amount of electronics inside) difference between E11 and the big boys. But if I were to use an portable amp as my travel rig, guess what I will bring? The E11. Sure it doesn't sound quite as good as the other two amps, but the compromise is small and easily forgettable when I am out-and-about.
> ....
> Here you go: *WOWOWOWOW*
> Does it somehow make E11 better than it already is? Absolutely not. But I bet it makes people happy just to see big bold wow in red, so enjoy


----------



## kanuka

i'll say this again: great review !! great pictures too!!
  and after reading the T3D review, and the comparison here , the only reason i'd get the T3D over the E11 (without considering the price) is because of the size. 2+ bigger, (and heavier) and also the battery life.
  what i still dont get what is that "digital controlled volume" the T3D has? is that something good, and that E11 doesnt have?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> i'll say this again: great review !! great pictures too!!
> and after reading the T3D review, and the comparison here , the only reason i'd get the T3D over the E11 (without considering the price) is because of the size. 2+ bigger, (and heavier) and also the battery life.
> what i still dont get what is that "digital controlled volume" the T3D has? is that something good, and that E11 doesnt have?


 
   
  Digital volume control is great for low volume since analog pot tends to get imbalanced in low volume. But I have not had any problem on volume balance with E11 so far so I don't think it will be an issue for others as well. The E5 and E7 both have digital volume control and actually it is a decision made by FiiO to not use digital volume control on E11, mostly because audiophile seems to love an analog pot on their amp and FiiO want to try something different this time.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jack c said:


> But seriously, this is something we are working on, so we hope to be able to offer local pickup in the next few months.
> 
> Jack


 

 Jack,
   
  I understand.  I'm just happy that you're located in our area.  If pick-ups are eventually permitted, that would be a big bonus for those of us who need that "instant gratification".  Additionally, we need to get people out of that "Best Buy" mentality.  Sadly, BB has killed off so much competition.  We've lost beautiful audio shops in Northern Virginia - a place with people who have a nice amount of disposable income.  I don't understand how people can be satisfied going into the same electronics store (e.g. Best Buy) where they all look the same and sell the same products.  We've all allowed ourselves to become Lemmings in his society.


----------



## guliver

ClieOs
  Regarding the above link the eBay sellers got 2 batterys high capacity one for the N80 and the other one for the N90 wich one is the good fit?
http://cgi.ebay.com/2050mAh-Capacity-BL-5B-Battery-Nokia-3220-7360-N90-/170589526105?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item27b7ed9859
http://cgi.ebay.com/2050mAh-BL-5B-High-Capacity-Battery-F-Nokia-5300-N80-/170589528413?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item27b7eda15d

  
  Quote: 





> *[UPDATE May 21st.]* The claimed 2050mAh BL-5B battery (from this eBay store) came yesterday and I reran the battery test in 2nd configuration (see above for detail). I don't have high hope for it at first but I reckon I should at least be able to par the stock battery at worst. Surprisingly the battery works out really well. I measured 3.64V after 12hrs, which is about the same as low power mode in 1st configuration. A simple linear estimation puts another 12hrs battery life left in the battery, making it a total of 24hrs from a single charge. To add to the plus side, I didn't pre-condition the battery when I received it, so this is the first charge and it should only get better once I recharge it several times. Of course battery generally doesn't drop in linear fashion as estimated but I think 18~20 hrs or so should be easily achievable. Now this so far isn't really a real 2050mAh yet if we compared the result with the stock 800mAh battery. If it was 2050mAh, we would have got 37hrs instead, not 24hrs - then again, I haven't conditioned the battery. Regardless, this is still a pretty decent investment for the extended battery life, especially consider a genuine Nokia BL-5B 760mAh can go for $10+ a piece from reputable seller. The listed eBay price is $16 and only to U.S. with free shipping. But if you asked the seller, he can send it to most of the world with $2 of registered mail with tracking.


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





clieos said:


> it is a decision made by FiiO to not use digital volume control on E11, mostly because audiophile seems to love an analog pot on their amp and FiiO want to try something different this time.


 


 I resemble that remark.


----------



## Koopa989

great review ClieOS...
   
   
  i have one on the way but i have a quick question. how is the volume/sound on the E11 at its lowest gain compared to the volume on the E5 at its 'middle/third' setting?
   
   
   
  the E11 for me, is meant to replace my E5 which i use with my Fuze on my Logitech s715i and my in-dash receiver in my car.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





guliver said:


> ClieOs
> Regarding the above link the eBay sellers got 2 batterys high capacity one for the N80 and the other one for the N90 wich one is the good fit?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2050mAh-Capacity-BL-5B-Battery-Nokia-3220-7360-N90-/170589526105?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item27b7ed9859
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2050mAh-BL-5B-High-Capacity-Battery-F-Nokia-5300-N80-/170589528413?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item27b7eda15d


 

 They are the same thing, so fit is good for both.
   
  Another update for the battery: I recharged the battery several times now and the battery projection now extends to about 27hrs - not really a significant change from the original 24hrs and put the battery on an estimated 1300~1400mAh instead of a real 2050mAh. Still, I think bloated claim is as expected and it does outperform the original battery, which I am okay with.

  
  Quote: 





koopa989 said:


> i have one on the way but i have a quick question. how is the volume/sound on the E11 at its lowest gain compared to the volume on the E5 at its 'middle/third' setting?


 
  I never did compare E11 to E5 volume wise, but suffice to say E11 has louder and better sound than E5, I just can turn the volume to that high on E11 without worry that I might damage my IEM.


----------



## i_djoel2000

@clieos: in that case, we should get the 2050mAh rather than 1600mAh? if the actual reading of the 2050mAh is around 1400mAh, the 1600mAh should be worse..considering they are from the same seller


----------



## ClieOS

Well, all I can say is at least we now know how much capacity is on that 2050mAh battery. You might get an 1400mAh that is up to the claim but it can also be just 1000mAh, who know? Someone will need to be brave enough to try all the batteries on eBay to find out, but it won't be me. I have close to 38hrs on the two battery combined and that is more than I ever need, so I am cool for now.


----------



## Cinders

Sorry if this isn't the place to ask, or has already been asked before.
   
  I haven't been on head-fi in like 3 years. Anyways, I have some PK1's, and a fiio e5 and have been fairly happy for the 5 or 6 years I've owned them. Should I get an E11? Is it a big enough jump from the E5? I guess that's partly subjective, but it'd be nice to know your opinions. My wallet got a tiny bit fatter and this would be a nice gift to myself.


----------



## downloader

Thanks for the impressions, I cant wait for it to be released, just recently bought the e7+e9 combo and they were excellent


----------



## wje

OK, as of last evening, my status has changed to "shipped" and I've received the USPS delivery confirmation number.  Any bets on how long the USPS will take to get it to my house?  It really could be today - being, that it's only a 25 mile trip.  Now, I do have to 2 options - but, one isn't really a good one.  1) Take a sick day and wait for the USPS.  or,  2) Try the "work from home" angle for the day.  However, this weekend, they whacked all of our options for getting in remotely to perform work.  The issue won't be resolved for 3-4 days.
   
  Hmm ... I need to decide.  I guess either way, the can't really get mad at me and hurt my career since I'll be giving notice this next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Then again, they were all nervous yesterday - I was getting dinged for lots of petty stuff - and my work was positive in so many aspects.  I think I work with a bunch of thankless bastages at the moment.  However, it's all going to change ... soon.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





cinders said:


> Sorry if this isn't the place to ask, or has already been asked before.
> 
> I haven't been on head-fi in like 3 years. Anyways, I have some PK1's, and a fiio e5 and have been fairly happy for the 5 or 6 years I've owned them. Should I get an E11? Is it a big enough jump from the E5? I guess that's partly subjective, but it'd be nice to know your opinions. My wallet got a tiny bit fatter and this would be a nice gift to myself.


 
  I guess the question is whether E11 truly worth 2~3 times the money from E5, and the answer is a definitely yes from me.


----------



## Soul Hoe

Any news on PJBOX? Weren't they supposed to be dispatching yesterday? I've not received any e-mail confirmation from them either way. Does anybody know where they're upto?


----------



## guliver

I will be very interested to know how the Fiio E11 compare with the Headstage Arrow since both use the same opamp but of course at 1/5 of the price I do not expect to be as good but hopefully not too far behind


----------



## gavinfabl

Hopefully I will have an update soon from Roy at pjbox. He did say they would go out on 23rd but I just sent an email to check.


----------



## gavinfabl

Superb customer service. Pjbox emailed back. My E11 was posted today so I imagine the rest were too.


----------



## gavinfabl

Pjbox just confirmed all orders went out today and will be received tomorrow for UK mainland orders. Will update other thread too.


----------



## slapshot30

Would I be better off with the A10 in terms of bass for some 80 ohm DT-770's?


----------



## wje

Awesome!  Mine was processed through the post office this afternoon a few hours ago according to the delivery confirmation number.
   
  For those of you in the U.S. who made their orders through Micca-Store, those orders go through a major regional post office (Merrifield, VA) and not some Po-Dunk post office before getting into a larger regional postal center before getting some traction.  Put it this way, the lights never get turned out in the Merrifield, VA post office.  For those of you who have shipping notifications from Micca, your orders should be arriving quite soon (2-3 days) as they've indicated.  Since I live 25 miles from Merrifield, mine should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Questhate

That's very good to hear. Mine made its way into the postal system as well, according to my tracking number. 
   
  I'm very excited. I've gravitated toward easy-to-drive headphones in the past because of the high cost of good amplifiers. However, found a great deal on the E7+E9 so I took the plunge and am now just getting my feet wet with harder-to-drive cans with the K701s. This will be my first portable amp, so I'm really anxious to see what a difference it makes. Even with my HFI-580 and 225i, I can hear marked improvement running through my E9. I'm hoping the E11 will help me bring some of those sound quality improvements on-the-go. 
   
  I'm glad that there are companies like Fiio that put out quality products at such great values. It helps a newbie like me get my foot in the door without such a huge financial commitment.


----------



## triiiangle

Quote: 





wje said:


> Awesome!  Mine was processed through the post office this afternoon a few hours ago according to the delivery confirmation number.
> 
> For those of you in the U.S. who made their orders through Micca-Store, those orders go through a major regional post office (Merrifield, VA) and not some Po-Dunk post office before getting into a larger regional postal center before getting some traction.  Put it this way, the lights never get turned out in the Merrifield, VA post office.  For those of you who have shipping notifications from Micca, your orders should be arriving quite soon (2-3 days) as they've indicated.  Since I live 25 miles from Merrifield, mine should arrive tomorrow.


 

 That is good information to know.  Thanks.  I also got my USPS shipping notification today.


----------



## estreeter

Someone asked a slightly bizarre question in the Headphones forum - 'Which is better, the E11 or the ZO ?'. I guess they ARE both inexpensive ways to get better sound, but via somewhat different approaches. In the fullness of time, I'm sure someone here will be able to give that lost soul and answer.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





wje said:


> Awesome!  Mine was processed through the post office this afternoon a few hours ago according to the delivery confirmation number.
> 
> For those of you in the U.S. who made their orders through Micca-Store, those orders go through a major regional post office (Merrifield, VA) and not some Po-Dunk post office before getting into a larger regional postal center before getting some traction.  Put it this way, the lights never get turned out in the Merrifield, VA post office.  For those of you who have shipping notifications from Micca, your orders should be arriving quite soon (2-3 days) as they've indicated.  Since I live 25 miles from Merrifield, mine should arrive tomorrow.


 
   
  We make it a point to drop off our packages at the Merrifield location because not only is it a regional P&DC, but the post office attached to it stays open until 8pm on weekdays and even opens on Sundays. I think that post office closes exactly one day out of the year, which is Christmas.
   
  Jack


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jack c said:


> We make it a point to drop off our packages at the Merrifield location because not only is it a regional P&DC, but the post office attached to it stays open until 8pm on weekdays and even opens on Sundays. I think that post office closes exactly one day out of the year, which is Christmas.
> 
> Jack


 

  Jack,  Yes, that's great to hear.  For those of you who are not familiar with this post office - or the volume that goes through there, on tax day (April 15th), they literally put out orange pylons on the main highway and have those canvas mail carts out on the road collecting the tax returns that people are mailing in sort of like a "drive-through" fashion.  There are cops around, flares lit, etc.  It's kind of funny to watch, but horrible to get stuck in if you're just trying to pass through the area.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Someone asked a slightly bizarre question in the Headphones forum - 'Which is better, the E11 or the ZO ?'. I guess they ARE both inexpensive ways to get better sound, but via somewhat different approaches. In the fullness of time, I'm sure someone here will be able to give that lost soul and answer.


 

 ZO is really more of a hardware EQ than it is an amp. For an easy to drive headphone, I think most will just prefer ZO. After all, a well done EQ can be very enjoyable.


----------



## estreeter

No argument from me, but imagine if you could combine the two - pipe the output of the ZO into a neutral amp for powerful bass into harder to drive phones ..... unfortunately, headphone out <> line-out, or so the techies tell me.


----------



## munkyballz

^ Don't see why you couldn't combine the two, especially since even combined, they combo comes in at a fairly cheap price (by head-fi standards). 
   
  I run the ZO from my D10/UHA-4 all the time, no problems (either usb or DAP HO/Line out to DAC/Amp's line in, DAC/Amp head out to ZO line in, ZO head out to 'phones).


----------



## gazeds

just received my amp this morning, would you recommend high or low gain for grado's. Initial impression as clieo said in his review wow


----------



## gavinfabl

Currently charging my E11 which arrived today


----------



## sajib

Quote: 





clieos said:


> ZO is really more of a hardware EQ than it is an amp. For an easy to drive headphone, I think most will just prefer ZO. After all, a well done EQ can be very enjoyable.


 


  Ordered both the ZO and E11, so should be able find out how the combo works...soon very soon...
   
  Have you personally used the ZO ClieOS? hows the amp on it, does it in par with E5?
   
  Thanks


----------



## gjc10212

My E11 arrived an hour or so ago, here are a few pics:
   
  [


----------



## Fozzie

Did you buy it from PJBOX ? Did they send you an email notice about your item had been sent ?
   
  I know this is not their fault, but it's so annoying that I ordered mine on the 5th and still haven't got it, well I hope this is worth the waiting.


----------



## gjc10212

Quote: 





fozzie said:


> Did you buy it from PJBOX ? Did they send you an email notice about your item had been sent ?
> 
> I know this is not their fault, but it's so annoying that I ordered mine on the 5th and still haven't got it, well I hope this is worth the waiting.


 


 Yes.  I emailed them requesting an update but they were closed (on holiday).  I did get an email once they were open though stating when it would be sent out...


----------



## gazeds

yes i did purchase it from pjbox and no they did'nt email me to notify me it was dispatched


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> ^ Don't see why you couldn't combine the two, especially since even combined, they combo comes in at a fairly cheap price (by head-fi standards).
> 
> I run the ZO from my D10/UHA-4 all the time, no problems (either usb or DAP HO/Line out to DAC/Amp's line in, DAC/Amp head out to ZO line in, ZO head out to 'phones).


 

 Do you set them like this [Source > ZO > AMP], or like this [Souce > AMP > ZO]?
   
  The first one is the better way to doing it as you always want EQ going before the amp or else you are wasting the benefit of adding an amp.
   
   
  Quote: 





gazeds said:


> just received my amp this morning, would you recommend high or low gain for grado's. Initial impression as clieo said in his review wow


 
  Listen to both and set it to the one that sounds best to you.
   
   
  Quote: 





sajib said:


> Have you personally used the ZO ClieOS? hows the amp on it, does it in par with E5?


 
  I have read about it, but I don't have any interest at the moment to pick one up.


----------



## gavinfabl

First listen with REOs. Awesome for a portable amp. The bass boost works really well and adds great depth to the REOs.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





gavinfabl said:


> First listen with REOs. Awesome for a portable amp. The bass boost works really well and adds great depth to the REOs.


 

 you already got your unit?
   
  please share more impressions with us


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





gjc10212 said:


> My E11 arrived an hour or so ago, here are a few pics:
> 
> [
> great pictures
> what is that under the "in" . volume control??


----------



## gjc10212

Lovely sounding portable amp, adds a nice touch of warmth to the mid on my 770's without troubling the already great bass.  My settings are D2 (vol.50) > E11 Eq0, gain L, under the batt. Low.  Plenty of grunt for my 80 ohm 770's.


----------



## Soul Hoe

Also received my E11 this morning courtesy of the good folk at PJBOX. I've not had the time to charge/test it yet, and so can't post any sonically-geared impressions for now - at the very moment I finished taking some pictures earlier today I was obliged to head out for lunch with my good family. Go figure! But here are some initial aesthetic/tactile impressions and an exhaustive unboxing gallery while I throw my unit on charge!

 * This thing is TINY. Even the PACKAGE seemed small as it dropped through the letterbox, despite using plenty of extra size on air and bubble wrap:
   

   
  * The product packaging itself. Came wrapped in a thin layer of plastic:
   

   
  * Ooh, shiny:
   

   
  * Product specs on the rear:
   

   
  * User manual sits atop the E11:
   

   
  * Nothing prepared me for how small this thing is. I knew it was going to be small... just not _that _small. From all the pictures I'd seen online I'd just developed this mental impression that it would be somewhat larger and chunkier. It is also very light - again, more so than I was expecting. Overall it feels a little dinkier and less punishable than I had imagined - more plasticky-feeling and less rugged aluminium. After removing the battery cover I'm not even sure that the front and back panels are made from aluminium, as was claimed. It certainly feels like plastic to me... perhaps it's the thinnest aluminium I've ever felt? Nonetheless, the unit overall feels fairly solid and of adequate build quality to me... just a little flimsier than my expectations.
   

   
  * Again, for scale. And that's a 50 pence piece by the way, for non-UK denizens! But don't let my hands fool you; they're sort of abnormally large:
   

   
  * The supplied USB charging cable and 3.5 mm interconnect seem of sound build quality. The connectors have a quality feel to them.
   

   
  * The snazzy silicone band. As mentioned above, it'd be hard to argue with this statement:
   

   
  * The E11 banded to my Cowon J3. EXACTLY!
   

   
  * Oh, wait, there it is...
   

   
  * And here it is again. The volume control, by the way, has a very decent feel to it. After hearing of the volume that can potentially be pumped out of this thing, I was worried about the prospect of accidentally turning the volume knob inside of my pants pocket and blowing my ear drums into next week. Thankfully, upon receiving the E11, I know that this is definitely not of concern. The knob requires a fair bit of force to be turned at all... not overly so, but just enough to put your mind at ease. The integrated on/off switch is also suitably 'clicky' - it'd be hard to turn on accidentally under any circumstances, I feel.
   

   
  * The side buttons/sliders feel pretty neat, too. As neat as something that is made out of plastic can be, I'd say. They pop with a nice, little, audible 'click'. The in/out ports, on the other hand, felt a little disappointing to me. The jack more sort of 'slips' in/out with a small amount of resistance rather than 'clamping' in with a good, audible 'click'. Nevertheless, they'll do the job just fine.
   

   
  * The last few images are of the E11 connected up to my Cowon J3 and Hippo VBs with the supplied silicone band and interconnect.
   

   

   

   
  I remember reading a comment a little earlier in the thread from somebody who wanted to know more about the overall 'feel' of the unit and its build. I hope these impressions will prove useful to some people despite the complete lack of more sonically-geared information! I'll be sure to post something in that vein once I have it...


----------



## kanuka

fabulous pictures!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





soul hoe said:


> I remember reading a comment a little earlier in the thread from somebody who wanted to know more about the overall 'feel' of the unit and its build. I hope these impressions will prove useful to some people despite the complete lack of more sonically-geared information! I'll be sure to post something in that vein once I have it...


 

 That would be me. And you needn't have worried - I've just opened mine! Charging at the moment, and the package arrived banded to the packet that had my 1550mAh BL-5B in it.
   
  No listening impressions yet (I'll save those until my 'ooh new shiny' phase has worn off) but here are a couple of size comparison photos:
   

   
  Next to a credit card. I realised when I looked at the original dimensions that they have an indentical footprint. Another thing that has this footprint is...
   

   
  ...the ubiquitous Hammond 1455C80 instrument case. This is the enclosure used by the Mini³, γ1, Just Audio uHA-120, et al. As you can see, the E11 has the same base footprint but is only just over half the thickness. (note that this is my γ1 enclosure but does not yet contain a γ1 because of exams and lack of money)


----------



## Magedark

That is much smaller than I thought it would be. 
And Joe, I thought the Hammond was translucent for a second there.


----------



## swbf2cheater

mine should be here tomorrow and i just received a few new earbud demo units to review...im so excited T_T


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





magedark said:


> That is much smaller than I thought it would be.
> And Joe, I thought the Hammond was translucent for a second there.


 

 The panels are acrylic, hence the reflection. I accquired them from a man in Singapore.
   
  And yeah, even knowing that it was the same size as a credit card I was still shocked by its size.


----------



## gazeds

Very impressed with the sound quality, this thing could blow your ear drum,s out. The only quible is a slight hiss on high gain at the start of track,s but not noticable once the track start,s. Listenning on low power with high gain and eq off


----------



## gavinfabl

Been listening a lot more now with the E11. The grunt of this amp is superb. So much power. Like others I was so surprised at its small size. I was expecting bigger. And it is as light as a feather. Now that's a good thing as carrying in my pocket wont weigh me down. 

I have tried it with the Fiio L9 lod to my iPhone 4 and iPad 2 with 320 bit rate mp3 recording. I have used my Fischer Audio FA-003 and REOs. I am comparing the E11 to my E5, and E9/E7 combo. The E9/e7 combo connected via USB does wonders for my FA-003 but lacks depth with the REOs. The E11 with the bass boost converts my REOs into a mean bad ass headphone. Adds the sub depth bass beautifully. A great combo with E11. 

I prefer the transparency sound of the E9 with the FA-003. But even though the E11 is slightly darker/warmer in sound, with bass boost set at 1 the FA-003 do sound satisfyingly lovely. 

I have tried rock, classical, jazz, blues, female vocal, pop and Cuban. All are handled really well. The amount of detail and soundstage is very impressive too. Listening to Melody Gardot live and it feels like I am in the audience. 

Overall I am blown away by this little amp. I love the size and light weight. Yet it pumps out volume and depth. 

Can someone help me. What does high or low gain actually do and what is the pro or cons.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Gain is pretty much how much the sound gets. You should technically pick your gain to give you the most control over the volume knob - so low gain for high sensitivity, high gain for low sensitivity. On some amps the sound may be better on a higher gain setting, though I personally haven't found much difference other than loudness between the two in my very short listening time. There's also the matter of hiss; high gain might give more hiss on sensitive IEMs than low gain. Considering that the RE0 are 64ohm and not all that sensitive, this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## mangan

What does high or low power settings actually do?


----------



## RadChild

I know this might have been asked before, but I want to know the following - is there a need for this type of amp if I'm using low impedance headphones with the Sansa Clip+? I don't really need any more volume gain, but if it's going to improve SQ, I'll consider the E11.


----------



## Shaverz

How is the bass on this amp?


----------



## psgarcha92

@ClieOS and everybody else with the E11+RE0 combo, is the bass as detailed as it can be when using the E11, or does the bass boost does something bad to RE0's bass quality? Also how does this amp compare to the Headstage Arrow 12HE?


----------



## psgarcha92

@RadChild,
its Low Impedance, not independance.
Also, basically i'd say an amp like E11 helps the most when we want to bypass the internal amplifier of the DAP we are using (not possible with the clip+). With my Fuze (same hardware and SQ as the Clip), amping the Headphone Out (only option available with the clip+) was not as awesome as using the amp bypassing the internal amp, but thats all subjective. IMO, amplifying Headphone out is not that worth it. Also, search the forums a little bit, read alot, learn, and start a new thread.

@Fiio,
when is India getting its bunch of E11s? Talking about lynx. We are excited here FiiO, give us some kickass E11s.
Couldn't edit last post coz am using my cell.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





shaverz said:


> How is the bass on this amp?


 

 Strong. Perhaps too much, or too forward for my tastes. With the bass boost it just becomes overwhelming. Perhaps just a little 'flabby' in places.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





shaverz said:


> How is the bass on this amp?


 

 First off, mine arrived today - less than one day of shipping to get it 25 miles to my house.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's small, tidy - just like the other pictures posted appear.  I also ordered 2 LODs for mine (1 for the Fuze and 1 for the Walkman).  I currently am using the Walkman as my source.  My gain is set to "Hi" and the bass boost is at "0" or off.  I'm driving my Grado SR-325i headphones with it at the moment.  I have the Cowboy Junkies playing.  As the others have said, you have to watch the power with this 'lil beast.  You'll push music to loudness levels on a portable device that you never thought was possible.
   
  Now, onto your bass question.  Since I'm using the Grados, which most people can attribute to being a bit bass shy at times, my SR-325i headphones are pushing a very nice amount of bass out at the moment.  This is really impressing me.  Granted, I won't be doing 100% of my listening with this portable equipment.  However, when commuting, traveling, etc., it will be great to have such great sound available in a very portable package at my disposal.  Two thumbs up to FiiO.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Strong. Perhaps too much, or too forward for my tastes. With the bass boost it just becomes overwhelming. Perhaps just a little 'flabby' in places.


 

 Correct, regarding the "strong" bass comment.  I"m not hearing a lot of flabby bass - but, with my Grados, I don't see any need to use any bass boost what-so-ever.  That would just kill the experience.


----------



## Soul Hoe

+1 for the bass being a little too forward-sounding for my tastes, even on the default boost setting. Anything more would just be absurd. However, my listening so far has been done on my already very bass-heavy Hippo VBs and Ultrasone Pro 900s and so, of course, that is to be expected. I'd say that, depending on your current choice of kit and its relative 'oomph' in the low end, your mileage may vary.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mangan said:


> What does high or low power settings actually do?


 

 High power mode is where SQ and power output come before battery life; Low power mode is the opposite.

  
  Quote: 





radchild said:


> I know this might have been asked before, but I want to know the following - is there a need for this type of amp if I'm using low independence headphones with the Sansa Clip+? I don't really need any more volume gain, but if it's going to improve SQ, I'll consider the E11.


 
  Amp is not a a magical device that automatically make everything sounds better. In the case of Clip+ + low impedance headphone, the improvement should be relatively small.

  
  Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> @ClieOS and everybody else with the E11+RE0 combo, is the bass as detailed as it can be when using the E11, or does the bass boost does something bad to RE0's bass quality? Also how does this amp compare to the Headstage Arrow 12HE?


 
  Don't know about the Arrow, but bass boost sounds wonderful on RE0.


----------



## wje

So far, I'm finding that the best pairing for me of this amp seems to be with my Grados.  The SR-325i and the SR-225 "Woodies".  Or, at least that's where I'm noticing the most improvement.  I tried my Sennheiser HD-555 headphones (modified by removing the internal rectangular "foamy" pads off the screens), but little difference could be determined by my ears.  On the Grados, though, wow - things change quite dramatically with the signature that my ears are detecting.
   
  I'm taking the Walkman, amp and Grados to work tomorrow so I can just be "isolated" in my own music cocoon.   I'm sure it will increase my productivity by 50% - being that I'll be able to drone out the noisy accounting group that I am currently co-located in.


----------



## RadChild

@ psgarcha92:
  Whoops... Wth was I thinking...  Sorry for that, I usually don't make this type of mistakes.
   
  As for the amping, since I don't need anymore I guess I'll hold up on the E11 for now. Thanks. 
   
  @ClieOS:
   
  I thought that E11 can bypass the Clip+ amp and provide better quality, since it uses better components.


----------



## chrislangley4253

> @ClieOS:
> 
> I thought that E11 can bypass the Clip+ amp and provide better quality, since it uses better components.


 


  nooope.. You are still using the headphone out on the Clip+, so you are using that amped signal and sending it to the amp. Whereas a line out does not.. at least, thats the way I understand it.


----------



## RadChild

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> nooope.. You are still using the headphone out on the Clip+, so you are using that amped signal and sending it to the amp. Whereas a line out does not.. at least, thats the way I understand it.


 

 Yeah, psgarcha92 already said that. I was just confused, that's all.


----------



## HarlanDraka

CliOS,then in high power mode SQ should be the best possible from this amp?


----------



## swbf2cheater

Just got mine, all i can say about it is what clieos already said "wowowow" seriously fiio?  Seriously....im impressed and then some


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





harlandraka81 said:


> CliOS,then in high power mode SQ should be the best possible from this amp?


 

 Yes.


----------



## gavinfabl

After charging and recharging how long does amp last in high power mode?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Hmm. For anyone else who's finding a little too much bass, try low power mode. I assume that like mine, most amps came set to high power mode by default and some may not have played around with it. The bass is somewhat less in your face in my (short) experience.


----------



## wje

OK, quick question.  I'm seeing posts here where people are referring to high-power and low-power modes.  How do we control those modes?  Or, are they just the High and Low gain settings that control this?
   
  Today, I brought the whole package to work.  Sony Walkman -> LOD -> FiiO E11 -> Grado SR-225 "Woodies" + Buika = Total Bliss.  Actually, while sitting in my chair at my desk to a great listening session, Buika's wonderful voice floated me off for a short siesta.  Too bad I don't know the Spanish language.  I'd love to understand her lyrics more.


----------



## F900EX

E11 arrived today.  First impressions, smaller then expected A+ there. 

 Using my Cowon J3 I will use following headphones. 
   
  MX980s, Yuin PK2s , Turbine Pro Coppers. 
   
  I'll report in later...


----------



## singha

The E11 is so thin and sleek. Its the same length and width as the mini3 but is half as thick. The L9 is a great LOD and makes for a really great setup, but its a little difficult to change the volume. One thing to note, is that this amp sounds very dark to me compared to my mini3. Unfortunately, I really like brighter sound signatures. On the bright side, for all those RE-0 users out there looking for more lower end, this could be your answer especially with the bass boost.
   
​


----------



## wje

Quote: 





singha said:


> The L9 is a great LOD and makes for a really great setup, but its a little difficult to change the volume.
> ​


 
   
  Time to move from the iPod to a Walkman.  The LOD connector isn't as wide.  You can get your fingers in there to adjust the volume much easier.


----------



## Dual1ty

Ok this might be a weird question. But how come everybody uses the E11 with earphones/IEMs?
 Once mine arrive (probably Monday) I will report on how they sound on my M50s and Klipsch Image S4 (havent used them ever since I got the M50 + they probably sound no good after me getting used to the M50). And planning on getting some higher impedance HP too.


----------



## singha

Because it is so small and suited for portability, I am guessing it will be the most appealing to people who value portability like IEMs and other portable headphones. The E11 cannot be used while charging so it gets the most benefit for headphones that can be used on the go.
  Quote: 





dual1ty said:


> Ok this might be a weird question. But how come everybody uses the E11 with earphones/IEMs?
> Once mine arrive (probably Monday) I will report on how they sound on my M50s and Klipsch Image S4 (havent used them ever since I got the M50 + they probably sound no good after me getting used to the M50). And planning on getting some higher impedance HP too.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





gavinfabl said:


> After charging and recharging how long does amp last in high power mode?


 

 It is in the review, around 14~15 hrs on volume 3.5/9 with a 32ohm IEM, high power, high gain, bass lv2. Your result will vary depends on volume, bass boost and headphone used, but it should be over 10 hrs in most cases.

  
  Quote: 





wje said:


> OK, quick question.  I'm seeing posts here where people are referring to high-power and low-power modes.  How do we control those modes?  Or, are they just the High and Low gain settings that control this?


 
  Also in the review, just read it.

  
  Quote: 





singha said:


> The E11 is so thin and sleek. Its the same length and width as the mini3 but is half as thick. The L9 is a great LOD and makes for a really great setup, but its a little difficult to change the volume. One thing to note, is that this amp sounds very dark to me compared to my mini3 using a mini 3. Unfortunately, I really like brighter sound signatures. On the bright side, for all those RE-0 users out there looking for more lower end, this could be your answer especially with the bass boost.


 
  I am just have to ask - do you think it really is dark vs.bright, or is it more like neutral vs. full or laid back vs. forwarded? I have a hunch that it is more like the later because I would imagine that's the same conclusion people will make on E11 vs. cmoyBB where the fuller, more forwarded presentation gives the impression that a certain amp sounds brighter, and more 'grand'. See this for reason.
   
  Also, do you set your E11 on high power mode?


----------



## ubercaffeinated

lol singha - all i can focus on in your picture is your first aid book. good to see another med student here. second year about to take your boards? or first year gunner?

  
  Quote: 





singha said:


> The E11 is so thin and sleek. Its the same length and width as the mini3 but is half as thick. The L9 is a great LOD and makes for a really great setup, but its a little difficult to change the volume. One thing to note, is that this amp sounds very dark to me compared to my mini3 using a mini 3. Unfortunately, I really like brighter sound signatures. On the bright side, for all those RE-0 users out there looking for more lower end, this could be your answer especially with the bass boost.
> 
> ​


----------



## ph4tandy

Fuze + E11 + TF10 = Thumbs up.


----------



## singha

Hello ClieOS, I just first wanted to say that you have helped me so much in the last 4 months with finding headphones. I think that your theory may be correct, because this may explain why the high gain setting seems to make the headphones brighter. However, I did find this amp to be even colder than my mini3, but certainly less so than the E7. I always thought the mini3 had a reputation for being a neutral amp so this was surprising, but I am no means an expert on headphone amps. Maybe, I am searching for a warmer amp, which is interesting considering I prefer more neutral headphones.
  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> Also, do you set your E11 on high power mode?


 
   
  I'm a 2nd year at UCLA and definitely not a gunner. Test is in three weeks. I basically got into this hobby looking for the perfect pair of "study" headphones and got a little carried away. $800 later I am still searching. Where do you go to school?
  Quote: 





ubercaffeinated said:


> lol singha - all i can focus on in your picture is your first aid book. good to see another med student here. second year about to take your boards? or first year gunner?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





singha said:


> Hello ClieOS, I just first wanted to say that you have helped me so much in the last 4 months with finding headphones. I think that your theory may be correct, because this may explain why the high gain setting seems to make the headphones brighter. However, I did find this amp to be even colder than my mini3, but certainly less so than the E7. I always thought the mini3 had a reputation for being a neutral amp so this was surprising, but I am no means an expert on headphone amps. Maybe, I am searching for a warmer amp, which is interesting considering I prefer more neutral headphones.


 
  I am no expert myself, but I think it is quite interesting how each of us interprets amp differently (then again, it is the same thing all over the headphone forum).
   
  Anyway, just received an email from MP4 Nation and they have some E11 in stock, US$69.50 w/ free shipping (which could be a little slow w/ HK post). For what I know, they only have very limited stock, just like other dealers. Grab it when you can!


----------



## kanuka

e11 arrived mp4nation $70


----------



## ubercaffeinated

removed


----------



## Randius

I had reserved a set of E11 but now thinking if it is worth getting one... Does my setup really need one?


----------



## Denemga

Hi ClieOS
  I have just bought my Denon AH D2000 headphones, and am considering an amp.
  I am using an S:FLO2 mp3 player which is very powerful.
  Do you think the fiio e11 will make considerably better sound quality than without the amp?
  
  Thanks alot in advance for your help.


----------



## Carlosfandango

http://mp4nation.net/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=45&products_id=530
   
  Fiio E11 £42
   
  Free 4-14 days worldwide postage.
   
  Available now from what I can work out.


----------



## gavinfabl

I have been using the E11 with the L9 LOD to my iPad and iPhone. However, I decided to try my other LOD from Head-Fi member "compicat" which is sells on his ebay store http://cgi.ebay.com/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-HEADPHONE-AMP-SILVER-COPPER-/250713187684?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3a5faba564
   
  Let me just say the dark sound, or slightly heaviness in the bass is gone. It's an OMG, OMG, OMG difference. I was so excited I plugged in and tried the following headphones -
   
  Sennheiser HD-415 - these are really old now, but this combination blew these to levels I have never heard. Superb attach, openess and bass. 
   
  Sony MDR EX-91 - old in ear canal headphones. Explosive sound, deep bass, very lively
   
  Fischer Audio FA-003 - very dynamic sounding, punchy bass, not too heavy now. Really really lovely to listen too.
   
  REOs - Again, more bass present and more energetic. 
   
  The most significant difference of changing the LOD was that the bass boost function was now not needed on the E11. Even the REOs didnt benefit that much from moving bass boost to 1. The FA-003 didn't need any bass enhancement. The sound stage was now opened out and was not as heavy any more. 
   
  Once very happy person.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





denemga said:


> Hi ClieOS
> I have just bought my Denon AH D2000 headphones, and am considering an amp.
> I am using an S:FLO2 mp3 player which is very powerful.
> Do you think the fiio e11 will make considerably better sound quality than without the amp?
> ...


 
  Do I think E11 is a noticeable upgrade over S:flo2 internal amp? Yes, I think so. There won't be a lot of different sound signature wise as both of them are on the more transparent side. The differences are (beside power output) on separation and soundstage, which is a bit better on E11. Of course the more demanding your headphone is, the more noticeable it will be. I don't have a D2000 to tell you how much improvement you will notice. On easily driven headphone, I reckon you will find it more of an refinement than an improvement.


----------



## Denemga

Great! Thank you very much for your help. =]


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

My E11 just arrived from PJBOX this morning - so it seems they're back from their holidays and the amps have shipped. It's charging right now - not tried it yet.
  More to follow....


----------



## FlexPen76

Got mine today from a UK eBay seller for £39.99 (incl P&P).
   
  First impressions are it looks very well made but tiny. Although its about the same height as my E7 it looks and feels a lot smaller and lighter, about half the thickness. My setup is from my iPhone 4 > Custom LOD > W4 .Its on Lvl2 bass and high gain and it sounds fantastic.
   
  Only criticism (like a previous poster says) I have difficulty adjusting the volume knob when in use (but thats not really no bad thing) and it doesn't really seem to fit too well with L-shaped jack plugs, but apart from these really minor issues, i'm loving it!


----------



## swbf2cheater

In case anyone is interested
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/555838/sansa-fuze-pocket-case-fits-fiio-e11-amp-perfectly#post_7500294
   
  sorry for linking my own thread hehe <3


----------



## ClieOS

If you have problem accessing the volume knob on E11 with a bigger DAP or iPhone, just place it at a lower position so the volume knob sticks out a little more.


----------



## kanuka

say clieos. is it posible to ask you to try a few songs with the pk1+e11 ? not right now, but want to know if i you could sometime


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> say clieos. is it posible to ask you to try a few songs with the pk1+e11 ? not right now, but want to know if i you could sometime


 

 You can ask, but no guarantee that I will have the songs or the answer.


----------



## ImperialX

How does the E11 fare for sensitive IEMs such as the IE8? I'm looking for something that gets rid of the hissing noise. 
   
  The IE8 hisses with everything I have right now and it's really annoying. Looking for a way to get rid of the hissing. The review says that the E11 hisses with the SE530 but what about the IE8?


----------



## Questhate

I hate to derail this thread, but just a word of caution for those thinking of ordering from mp4nation. I have NOT have good experiences at all.
   
  I ordered an E7+E9 combo on 4/10/2011. 
  4/14 - Got an email saying that it was shipped out with a tracking number.
  4/18 - tracking number still does not register with the post office so I chat with their support. They assure me the package has been dropped off. 
  4/26 - tracking number still invalid, so I email them again. They say it's dropped off in the mail and that the Hong Kong post tracking is simply behind
  4/27 - I get suspicious that after two week after supposedly it was mailed out that the tracking still doesn't register. I email them threatening to open a Paypal dispute.
  4/29 - Tracking number magically appears in the parcel system. 
  5/13 - Receive my package after waiting for over one month. 
   
  I ordered from them because it was about 20 dollars cheaper than Amazon. I regret doing so, because if anything went wrong with the amp I'd have to jump through hoops to get it returned/exchanged. If you google mp4nation, you will see lots of customer complaints about them. 
   
  Anyway, my E11 gets here today. Very excited. I'm a complete newb when it comes to the world of amps, so I doubt my impressions with mean much. I'll be sure to leave some anyway. I'm hoping to be able to bring my K701s to the office if the E11 can power them sufficiently.
   
  Quote: 





carlosfandango said:


> http://mp4nation.net/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=45&products_id=530
> 
> Fiio E11 £42
> 
> ...


----------



## Anathema123

MP4Nation is an excellent store. It's not exactly a secret that they have shipping times of well over a month.


----------



## Questhate

Which is why the poster that I quoted states free 4-14 days worldwide postage?


----------



## psgarcha92

Hey ClieOS,
Fuze>Fiio L6 LOD>E11>RE0,
Or
Fuze>RE0s,
which combo has a better soundstage for you? Actually i just built a Mini^3 and it sounds congested, and hisses (gain 5). My setup is Fuze>LOD>Mini^3>RE0s.
But my CMoy, to me, sounds better. I can't make out if the hiss or the congestion is what's irritating me.
Regards


----------



## FlexPen76

clieos said:


> If you have problem accessing the volume knob on E11 with a bigger DAP or iPhone, just place it at a lower position so the volume knob sticks out a little more.




Sometimes the best solutions are the simplest ones!

Never even thought of that!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> Hey ClieOS,
> Fuze>Fiio L6 LOD>E11>RE0,
> Or
> Fuze>RE0s,
> ...


 
   
  I listen to mine this way: Fuze > Mod'ed FiiO L6 > E11 > RE0 and they sound great together, definitely a step up from Fuze > RE0.


----------



## F900EX

Might get stoned for asking this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but is there anyone out there that is a little disappointed with the E11.   I gotta remember that it is a $60 amp, and portable amps will only go so far in improving the sound.  There is no question that the amp has plenty of bass, but what about everything else, clarity, sound stage, details, mids, lows etc..  
   
  Using the Sennheiser MX980s, Cowon J3 listening to certain types of music like United Destination 2011 (Mixed By Dash Berlin). IMO it sounds better without the amp, adding the amp with the settings at EQ 1 and Gain on High, I do not hear a lot of certain types of instruments used, it seems like the bass is so much that it over shadows everything else. and yes I have set the EQ to neutral and adjusted accordingly. 
   
  Adele - Rolling in the deep, using the amp for this track sounds amazing, better then anything I have heard before, but overall when listening to other music and songs that I know very well, seem like the bass over shadows everything else.     
   
  I always think maybe I am doing something wrong or I have the wrong EQ settings. Or maybe it is because I am using earbuds. But again when you have listened to a song 50 times over and you hear certain sounds, then adding a amp ( E11) and your not hearing them as well as you did.  I just have to wonder if anyone else understands where I am coming from lol ...
   
  I do not mean to knock the E11, or Fii0, one of the main reasons I bought it was because of the E5, on how impressed I was with it. Just at this point I am not as impressed, I want to be lol, I had great expectations just based on the reviews and from using the E5.


----------



## psgarcha92

What's in your Modded L6? I mean what caps?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> What's in your Modded L6? I mean what caps?


 
  It is listed in my Mod'ed FiiO L6 thread which you posted before.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> Might get stoned for asking this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 May I ask how do you set up your E11? This [J3 low volume + E11 high volume] or this [J3 high volume + E11 low volume]?


----------



## Carlosfandango

questhate said:


> Which is why the poster that I quoted states free 4-14 days worldwide postage?




I didn't know they had a rep for poor delivery times. I was quoting their website stated standard free delivery. 

I'm in no rush, so if they run over that's cool, though I guess the less patient should heed your original warning.


----------



## Soul Hoe

flexpen76 said:


> clieos said:
> 
> 
> > If you have problem accessing the volume knob on E11 with a bigger DAP or iPhone, just place it at a lower position so the volume knob sticks out a little more.
> ...


   

 Or, simpler yet... just flip the whole thing over in your hand and work the volume knob from the back! It's exposed on both its sides!! That way you won't need to have it poking out of your rig at the bottom. The knob has a fair bit of resistance (which is no bad thing!) and so this is what I've been doing to make life easier.


----------



## F900EX

Quote: 





clieos said:


> May I ask how do you set up your E11? This [J3 low volume + E11 high volume] or this [J3 high volume + E11 low volume]?
> 
> 
> J3 High Volume  (25)   E11 is between 4-5 on the Volume


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Running my J3 into E11 at the same settings as above. Sounds fantastic into my e-Q7s. Will have a good listen to the FX700s later. Loving the E11 so far - quite exceptional value IMO.


----------



## Questhate

Oh, didn't mean to make it seem I was picking on you or anything, but yes, that was specifically my point to Anathema123. They clearly state that timeframe on their website, and most people go by that. However, my experience and the experiences of others are far different (even searches on this forum will reveal the same).
  
  Quote: 





carlosfandango said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Anyway, I just unboxed it and let it charge for about half an hour. Plugged the K701's into it. I'm running it on high power/high gain. I turn the knob to 3/9 and it gets as loud as my iPod Classic on max volume. I can easily blow my ears out with this thing. 
   
  I'm hesitant to give impressions on the sound compared to the E9 because I listen to FLAC at home and most of the music on my iPod are mp3s ranging from 192 - 320. I fired up Miles Davis's "So What" first (320 mp3), and noticed that the hissing is pretty loud. It's a bit better on low-gain, but still present. You don't notice it once the music starts though. The high's are noticeably harsher compared to my home setup, but I'd like to compare the same source file so I can rule out as simply a matter of compression differences. Compared to plugging the K701 directly into my iPod, the sound is not only much louder, but much fuller and richer. 
   
  All in all, I'm a happy camper right now. I've would never even consider bringing these headphones into work unless I'd also want to lug my bigger amp. Now I can plug these headphones into something into as small as a cigarette box (iPod+E11).


----------



## gamersince1976

Just got it last night, quickly charged and attached to clip plus. The M50's sound incredible! Need to play with the settings more, but so far I like EQ1, high gain, high power mode.


----------



## singha

They definitely failed when powering my HD650s even on high gain fully charged. But, headfonia did report that it could power his HE-500 so who knowa. Just don't count on it. 

  
  Quote: 





questhate said:


> I'm hoping to be able to bring my K701s to the office if the E11 can power them sufficiently.


----------



## ubercaffeinated

out of curiosity, do those pure silver lods make a difference?


----------



## wje

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It is in the review, around 14~15 hrs on volume 3.5/9 with a 32ohm IEM, high power, high gain, bass lv2. Your result will vary depends on volume, bass boost and headphone used, but it should be over 10 hrs in most cases.


 

 ClieOS, thanks for initiating this review.  While I did read it 20+ days ago, I had forgotten some of the information (e.g. - high power / low power, etc.).  For anyone who who just received their E11, I think it's worthy to start at the top of this thread and pass through the review again.  This will ensure you're not overlooking anything.  That little piece of paper that FiiO included as an owner's guide that requires a magnifying glass to read is of some help, but the review for this amp is much more informative.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> J3 High Volume  (25)   E11 is between 4-5 on the Volume


 
  Okay, thanks.
  
  Quote: 





singha said:


> They definitely failed when powering my HD650s even on high gain fully charged. But, headfonia did report that it could power his HE-500 so who knowa. Just don't count on it.


 

 HD650 isn't the easiest of headphone to drive for sure. What is your source?


----------



## singha

Laptop -> E7 via L7 -> E11 -> HD650
   
  I also agree that you'll get at least 10 hours even at high gain. Just wish they had a wall charger so I don't have to leave my computer on at night to charge it. I remember something about Fiio saying a wall charger would be unsafe.
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> HD650 isn't the easiest of headphone to drive for sure. What is your source?


----------



## JamesFiiO

there are lots of USB wall charger can be used with E11. I think it is more economic and green to charge by USB power. My home full of all kind of charger, and I have 5 USB chargers came with iPhone, iPad, LOL


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





singha said:


> Laptop -> E7 via L7 -> E11 -> HD650
> 
> I also agree that you'll get at least 10 hours even at high gain. Just wish they had a wall charger so I don't have to leave my computer on at night to charge it. I remember something about Fiio saying a wall charger would be unsafe.


 

 L7 - I need to get one of those next month.
   
  Anyway, any standard USB charger should be fine. The battery itself has a internal overcharging protection circuit that will cut itself off when it reach 4.2V, so it is pretty safe.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





singha said:


> Just wish they had a wall charger so I don't have to leave my computer on at night to charge it.


 

  I guess I'm not as careful with the energy I use (or abuse).  My computer has been on 24/7 for more years than I care to remember.  I've periodically rebooted it and have shut it down for a few minutes at times for hardware upgrades, but that's been about all.


----------



## singha

It's good to know that it can be used with a wall charger cause I can jsut treat it like my phone. It makes not being able to use it when charging it is not a really big deal. Portable amplifiers are meant to be taken on the go anyway.
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> there are lots of USB wall charger can be used with E11. I think it is more economic and green to charge by USB power. My home full of all kind of charger, and I have 5 USB chargers came with iPhone, iPad, LOL


----------



## 5370H55V

I just got the E11 today, but I seem to have a problem. There is a very noticeable hiss when paired with my hje900's and no other iem. Its whisper quiet on my A151's and even my M6, its just the pannys that have noticeable hissing. Now the hje900s have 26 ohm/100db versus 27 ohm/111db and 16 ohm/98 db for the A151 and M6 respectively. No matter how you look at it the pannys are in the middle of the range in both resistance and sensitivity, so why is it the only one that's hissing?


----------



## ClieOS

If you read back my review, you will know that hissing does not totally depend to impedance or sensitivity. Some IEM just happen to be hiss-prone because they has a particular frequency response. apparently HJE900 is one of them. Advice: Turns the bass boost off and it will get a little better.


----------



## ImperialX

I'm really interested in getting these for my Sennheiser IE8. It's pretty sensitive. will it hiss?


----------



## 5370H55V

Thanks for replying Clieos. Its unfortunate that nothing can be done for the HJE900s, other than this issue the amp is flawless so far.
   
  One more question: What is the function of the Hi/Lo power switch behind the battery? Is it just to increase battery life?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





5370h55v said:


> Thanks for replying Clieos. Its unfortunate that nothing can be done for the HJE900s, other than this issue the amp is flawless so far.
> 
> One more question: What is the function of the Hi/Lo power switch behind the battery? Is it just to increase battery life?


 

 See this.


----------



## Carlosfandango

questhate said:


> Oh, didn't mean to make it seem I was picking on you or anything, but yes, that was specifically my point to Anathema123. They clearly state that timeframe on their website, and most people go by that. However, my experience and the experiences of others are far different (even searches on this forum will reveal the same).
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just unboxed it and let it charge for about half an hour.





Hey no problem, it didn't come across as picking on me, just that you were warning people of a possible issue. It's all good. 

Enjoy your E11.

I hope to have mine soon (in 4-30 days)


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> there are lots of USB wall charger can be used with E11. I think it is more economic and green to charge by USB power. My home full of all kind of charger, and I have 5 USB chargers came with iPhone, iPad, LOL


 
  This. I have actually charged mine exclusively from one of those tiny adapters that came with a Kindle. Since we have two iPhones and two Kindles in this house (neither of them mine ) I figured that I could borrow one of them. USB power is everywhere and there are lots of various wall adapters that terminate ina  mini-USB, so you should always have quite a lot of options for charging. I actually haven't had to _re_charge my E11 yet, but then again I swapped my stock battery out for a claimed 1550mAh as soon as I got it. I kind of wish there was some indication of when the battery is low, like the red charge light coming on; as things stand it'll just suddenly die in the middle of use.


----------



## singha

The blue power light started blinking on mine before it started dying slowly. The volume cut in and out but the volume didn't change and then it died suddenly 5 minutes later, so I can only assume the blinking lights is the low battery warning. I did check the connection and I don't think I was hallucinating.
  
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I kind of wish there was some indication of when the battery is low, like the red charge light coming on; as things stand it'll just suddenly die in the middle of use.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





singha said:


> The blue power light started blinking on mine before it started dying slowly. The volume cut in and out but the volume didn't change and then it died suddenly 5 minutes later, so I can only assume the blinking lights is the low battery warning. I did check the connection and I don't think I was hallucinating.


 


  Could just be that the diode wasn't receiving enough power...5 minutes isn't nearly enough for it to be a real warning.


----------



## Runo

Just fetched mine from the post office as well (Got it from PJbox). The box came slightly dented, but everything inside seems to be well.
   
  The thing can amp up the volume coming from my Eee notebook so loud I have ringing ears now (I really hear "fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii…" atm, maybe it was a little much  ), while usually I have to crank up vlc via its EQ to get usable volume >.< (that is with 95db/1mW phones)
   
  Only thing is, I feel at higher volumes the DT231s got awfully piercing treble/presence with the e11… but maybe they just ARE like that and I just don't hear it without the FiiO, perhaps because I always listen at far lower levels.
   
  Bass boost is noticable, but not much so, IMHO.
   
  Build quality is decent, weight and size are more or less exactly what I expected after I read the first few "end user" reviews here.
  It came pre-charged, current mode set to high (gain on low, bass mode 0) and has been manufactured on May 10th, as far as the user manual says. Getting the lid off was harder than I had  thought, it sits quite tight. Not a bad thing, but at first I wondered if I did something wrong when it didn't come off =D
  The switches are okay: firm, not flimsy, but not too tight either, a little more smoothness and _tactile_ "click" (it's quite audible though) to them would've been nice, but it's not bad at all as is.
  Volume poti on the other hand has a wonderful click, although it's also not 100% smooth. And it _is_ quite firm, like the others said. I doubt you could ever turn it accidentally. It turns in the other direction I'd have used instinctively, but maybe I only feel so because the 0 is at the bottom when it's off, so that's where I looked. _Or_ maybe I'm just weird ;D. It turns clockwise to up the volume. The knurling on the knob itself is really rough, very nice.
  The jacks aren't very clicky when you plug something in, but reasonably firm – I see no problem with them either.
   
  So much for my first-half-hour-impressions.


----------



## wontonsoup

Hi Clieos, are you able to compare the e11 to the Hippo box+?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





wontonsoup said:


> Hi Clieos, are you able to compare the e11 to the Hippo box+?


 
  I don't own a Hippo Box+


----------



## saga

I have just purchased this amp for my rockbox'ed ipod (for flac) & ue superfi 3 (w/westone es cable) setup.  For the people who are wondering if the fiio e11 is worth getting for this particular IEM, it does add more depth (and of course more bass) to my setup.
   
  I did have to tweek the EQ (in rockbox) in order to brighten up the sound signature, as it seems to have darkened just a tad with this amp.  The amp does hiss a little but not significant enough to bother me (for now anyway).  After about an hour of testing, I have the amp set at high bass boost (the sf3 needs a bit of extra juice) / low gain / zero eq.
   
  Overall I am pleased with the purchase, and would like to thank ClieOS and everyone else who have contributed to this thread.


----------



## house rn

hi clieos, just wondering if this amp would be a better choice for my GR07 and SE215 than the cmoy? thanks


----------



## gavinfabl

ubercaffeinated said:


> out of curiosity, do those pure silver lods make a difference?




Yes huge with the E11. See my earlier post. I use a copper/silver mix and adds more punch and bass not as dark. Music comes alive.


----------



## slgerb

Does anyone have an opinion on coupling an E11 with an HD-25 or Brainwavz M2 versus coupling them with an E5? Sorry for my ignorance if anything similar has already been answered.


----------



## F900EX

Quote: 





saga said:


> I did have to tweak the EQ (in rockbox) in order to brighten up the sound signature, as it seems to have darkened just a tad with this amp.  The amp does hiss a little but not significant enough to bother me (for now anyway).  After about an hour of testing, I have the amp set at high bass boost (the sf3 needs a bit of extra juice) / low gain / zero eq.


 

 Spot on, with the MX980 and J3 combo, that's exactly what it does, sound is darkened and with some types of music takes away the sparkle the MX980s give when it is directly connected to the J3.   Now I understand what people mean when they say it's a "dark" sounding amp.   I wonder if that was the intention of FiiO and if there is anyway to brighten up the sound signature without having to adjust the EQ.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





house rn said:


> hi clieos, just wondering if this amp would be a better choice for my GR07 and SE215 than the cmoy? thanks


 

 Which cmoy? There are hundreds of cmoy out there. If you are referring to cmoyBB, the comparison is in the review. As for GR07 and SE215, neither really need amping IMO so even a normal cmoy is 'enough'.
  
  Quote: 





f900ex said:


> Spot on, with the MX980 and J3 combo, that's exactly what it does, sound is darkened and with some types of music takes away the sparkle the MX980s give when it is directly connected to the J3.   Now I understand what people mean when they say it's a "dark" sounding amp.   I wonder if that was the intention of FiiO and if there is anyway to brighten up the sound signature without having to adjust the EQ.


 

 I can kind of related to the 'dark' impression. So far I have been using my E11 to on line-out, and it doesn't strike me as a dark sounding amp at all. But I just tried it on the headphone-out on my C30 and it does sound 'dark' - well, dark is really not the word I would choose, but like 'less forward' or 'not quite as mid centric'. It seems to pull the vocal slightly backward and spread the energy evenly to between treble and bass. That is what I think make it 'dark' sounding. The information is still there, but less compressed to the mid. Not sure if this is the same for the other listeners.


----------



## singha

Pardon my ignorance, you are using your E11 to line out...to what? Its interesting you think reduced mids would make something sound "less forward." I always thought more low/mids would make something sound darker.
   
  Off topic: Also, have you listened to the B2? I was hoping someone could take it head to head with the DBA-02 and CK10. I couldn't find it anywhere.
  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> I can kind of related to the 'dark' impression. So far I have been using my E11 to line-out, and it doesn't strike me as a dark sounding amp at all. But I just tried it on the headphone-out on my C30 and it does sound 'dark' - well, dark is really not the word I would choose, but like 'less forward' or 'not quite as mid centric'.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





singha said:


> Pardon my ignorance, you are using your E11 to line out...to what? Its interesting you think reduced mids would make something sound "less forward." I always thought more low/mids would make something sound darker.
> 
> Off topic: Also, have you listened to the B2? I was hoping someone could take it head to head with the DBA-02 and CK10. I couldn't find it anywhere.


 
  Sorry, just typo, it is 'on line-out', not 'to line-out'. The lack of information make it darker. It can be either a more laid back sound or missing treble. A forwarded mid gives it warm and fullness, but as long as it doesn't overshadow the treble and micro detail, it shouldn't sound dark.
   
  Nope, have not heard B2.


----------



## kxx7

I've been using the E11 with my m50s and clip+ and it sounds wonderful. Thanks to ClieOS and everyone else in this thread, it was very helpful to me. (I'm a noob to head-fi) Anyone got an idea how the E11 would pair up with sm3's?


----------



## DjSlyth

To *ClieOS* and anyone who can answer. I just got a pair of Sennheiser HD595s and love them except for the lack of strong bass. I am an avid techno listener and am looking for stronger bass. I heard about amps and am unsure whether or not to purchase any. I was curious if anyone knew if amps would solve my lack of bass problem on my 595s. Do you think Fiios e11 would do the trick? How about their cheaper e5 model? I am not very experienced with this new area and would love some feedback/help. Thank you!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

What is the news on the hiss, how bad is it? when does it occur.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





djslyth said:


> To *ClieOS* and anyone who can answer. I just got a pair of Sennheiser HD595s and love them except for the lack of strong bass. I am an avid techno listener and am looking for stronger bass. I heard about amps and am unsure whether or not to purchase any. I was curious if anyone knew if amps would solve my lack of bass problem on my 595s. Do you think Fiios e11 would do the trick? How about their cheaper e5 model? I am not very experienced with this new area and would love some feedback/help. Thank you!


 
  Can't help you there as I don't really have any Senn's fullszie, perhaps others could. However, given an E5 is about 1/3~1/2 of an E11 price wise, I'll definitely recommend an E11.
  
  Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> What is the news on the hiss, how bad is it? when does it occur.


 
  Mentioned on the review. So far I think SE530 / SE535, UM2 and HJE900 are more likely to get affected, especially when bass boost is on.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





djslyth said:


> To *ClieOS* and anyone who can answer. I just got a pair of Sennheiser HD595s and love them except for the lack of strong bass. I am an avid techno listener and am looking for stronger bass. I heard about amps and am unsure whether or not to purchase any. I was curious if anyone knew if amps would solve my lack of bass problem on my 595s. Do you think Fiios e11 would do the trick? How about their cheaper e5 model? I am not very experienced with this new area and would love some feedback/help. Thank you!


 
  As a long time HD 595 owner (and a big fan of amping them) and recent purchaser of an E11, I think I'm qualified to give my impressions. Does the E11 improve the 595s? Yes, somewhat. They sound is a bit fuller, there's slightly more detail and resolution. The bass is not changed much, and the bass boost buttons don't have much effect compared to on some other cans - though there's still an added rumble. Does it improve a *lot*? Not really_. _
  Of my cans, I'd say that it improves the 595s the least. If you're looking for über strong bass then this combo still probably won't cut it - that's not to fault the pairing; I still think it sounds wonderful.


----------



## honmashinsei

Quote: 





gavinfabl said:


> I have been using the E11 with the L9 LOD to my iPad and iPhone. However, I decided to try my other LOD from Head-Fi member "compicat" which is sells on his ebay store http://cgi.ebay.com/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-HEADPHONE-AMP-SILVER-COPPER-/250713187684?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3a5faba564
> 
> Let me just say the dark sound, or slightly heaviness in the bass is gone. It's an OMG, OMG, OMG difference. I was so excited I plugged in and tried the following headphones -
> 
> ...


 


 That link does not work, could you post the link to his store / user profile on eBay? Thanks!


----------



## DjSlyth

Thanks to previous help. One more question to someone who knows a bit more then I do. Will the e11s or any other amp have an effect on a pair of in-ear earphones that i have? (I have *MEElectronics M9s*) Thanks in advance.


----------



## gavinfabl

okthxbye said:


> That link does not work, could you post the link to his store / user profile on eBay? Thanks!




Here you go http://stores.ebay.co.uk/AudioMinor/Other-/_i.html?_fsub=1&_sid=831865090&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





djslyth said:


> Thanks to previous help. One more question to someone who knows a bit more then I do. Will the e11s or any other amp have an effect on a pair of in-ear earphones that i have? (I have *MEElectronics M9s*) Thanks in advance.


 

 A simple rule of thumb is that you should always consider upgrading your headphone first before the amp. Adding an $60 amp to a $20 IEM doesn't make them sounds like $80.
   
  Read this.


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





clieos said:


> A simple rule of thumb is that you should always consider upgrading your headphone first before the amp. Adding an $60 amp to a $20 IEM doesn't make them sounds like $80.
> 
> Read this.


 
  one of the best sentences i;ve heard here!!


----------



## Questhate

Quote: 





questhate said:


> Anyway, I just unboxed it and let it charge for about half an hour. Plugged the K701's into it. I'm running it on high power/high gain. I turn the knob to 3/9 and it gets as loud as my iPod Classic on max volume. I can easily blow my ears out with this thing.
> 
> I'm hesitant to give impressions on the sound compared to the E9 because I listen to FLAC at home and most of the music on my iPod are mp3s ranging from 192 - 320. I fired up Miles Davis's "So What" first (320 mp3), and noticed that the hissing is pretty loud. It's a bit better on low-gain, but still present. You don't notice it once the music starts though. The high's are noticeably harsher compared to my home setup, but I'd like to compare the same source file so I can rule out as simply a matter of compression differences. Compared to plugging the K701 directly into my iPod, the sound is not only much louder, but much fuller and richer.
> 
> All in all, I'm a happy camper right now. I've would never even consider bringing these headphones into work unless I'd also want to lug my bigger amp. Now I can plug these headphones into something into as small as a cigarette box (iPod+E11).


 

 So I went home to compare with the same files with both setups(Computer--> E7/E9 --> K701 and iPod--> L3 LOD --> E11 --> K701). While the E11 sufficiently powered the K701, which are notoriously hard-to-drive cans, to deafening volumes, there was a marked downgrade in sound quality. The highs were shrill and harsh, and the mids were thin, and overall sound lacked body and lushness. Basically, all of the reasons people don't like the K701 really showed when powered through the E11, while I don't find it to be true with a full desktop amp like the E9. Still amazing what the E11 can do considering it wasn't designed to power headphones like that in the first place.


----------



## Pasiasty

These are not the best headphones for Your music. I'll recommend 595's rather for acoustic, not overly- complex pieces. If You like electronic sounds and want to hear and feel the bass try ATH-M50 - I'm in love with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





djslyth said:


> To *ClieOS* and anyone who can answer. I just got a pair of Sennheiser HD595s and love them except for the lack of strong bass. I am an avid techno listener and am looking for stronger bass. I heard about amps and am unsure whether or not to purchase any. I was curious if anyone knew if amps would solve my lack of bass problem on my 595s. Do you think Fiios e11 would do the trick? How about their cheaper e5 model? I am not very experienced with this new area and would love some feedback/help. Thank you!


----------



## debitsohn

wonder if this will hiss with JH16s. anyone?


----------



## james93

Man, I'm really looking at getting the E11 after reading all the comments.
   
  It will be my first portable amp and will be used at work with my Fuze --> L6 --> Klipsch Custom 3's.
   
  James
   
  Update:
  I was reading another thread and seen a post that Micca Store might be running out soon so I ordered one last night along with the L6.


----------



## epyon

Do you guys think this would be able to power some HD650s?  I know its not ideal and there are better choices, but I figure I'm going to be picking up a better amp down the road.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





epyon said:


> Do you guys think this would be able to power some HD650s?  I know its not ideal and there are better choices, but I figure I'm going to be picking up a better amp down the road.


 

 My advice is that you take the pain now, or sell the 650s and buy something easier to drive. This forum is littered with the dashed hopes of HeadFiers who found an amp which 'almost' drove their headphones - in many cases, they paid a lot more than the purchase price of the E11.
   
  For those who have access to a wallwart, the E9 will smoke 95% of the amps discussed on this forum. Bang for buck, you wont do better.


----------



## epyon

I think perhaps I'm going to lean towards the Denon D2000 then.  I believe they are easier to drive, and I want to be able to have cans I can power on the go without a dedicated desktop rig at the moment.


----------



## singha

I tried to power the HD650s with my E11 out of curiosity and it just couldn't cut it.  I would also not recommend picking a headphone just cause the E11 can't drive them. Neither the Denon D2000 and HD650 are portable, so you should not decide between them based on which one is easier to drive by any portable amp.  I love my HD650s and it is painful to think you would choose the Denon's just because a portable amp couldn't drive the HD650. Also, even if it could power the HD650s, they would make a bad pairing since they are both relatively dark.
  
  Quote: 





epyon said:


> Do you guys think this would be able to power some HD650s?  I know its not ideal and there are better choices, but I figure I'm going to be picking up a better amp down the road.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





singha said:


> I tried to power the HD650s with my E11 out of curiosity and it just couldn't cut it.  I would also not recommend picking a headphone just cause the E11 can't drive them. Neither the Denon D2000 and HD650 are portable, so you should not decide between them based on which one is easier to drive by any portable amp.  I love my HD650s and it is painful to think you would choose the Denon's just because a portable amp couldn't drive the HD650. Also, even if it could power the HD650s, they would make a bad pairing since they are both relatively dark.


 
  he is very right. you shouldn't pick headphones at this price level over how cheaply you can power them. I'd save up if you really think you want the 650's. find yourself a used deal on them and a good amp. Patience. Also, if you don't like em.. you can always sell teh 650's and keep the amp which will be able to drive anything you throw at it.


----------



## kanuka

for those interested. mp4nation preorder for e11 at $65


----------



## islubio

There's a very good deal on mp4nation now.
  The b2 + the e11 only for  169.50!


----------



## kanuka

but i wonder if the e11 will improve the B2
   
  of course, it's a great just to get both of them


----------



## islubio

Not sure about the b2 
  I just gotten mine n here's what i feel(quoted from another forum posted by me) : 
   
  First of all, the build quality is very good as expected from fiio.
 The amp is Super light. When i first took it out, i thought the battery is not inside.
 It feels only a little heavier compared to my e5 n definitely tons lighter then my cmoy. 
 The fuze feels a lot heavier compare to it.

 Accessories that came along are pretty standard, a mini usb cable for charging, a 3.5 to 3.5 mini and a elastic band.

 My setup :Sansa fuze - Fiio L6 - Fiio E11 - Vsonic GR07

 The amp have yet to be burned in.
 And the comparison are done with the Fiio E5.

 Soundstage feels wider now compare to the E5.
 To me the E5 sounds like u are sitting in a small hall about 4-5 rows away from the singer.
 While the E11 sounds like in a slightly bigger hall but this time u are sitting about 2-3 rows away from the singer.
 The E11 sounds more forward n detailed. Able to hear certain stuffs that i wasnt really able to hear on the E5.
 Separation seems "better"/"smoother". On the E5 u can hear the audio moving from right to left, the typical behavior of iems. With the E11 the transition from left to right channel seems smoother and more natural. 
 With level 0 bass boost on, the e11 already have more bass compared to the e5.
 It's more of the sub bass and my gr07 feels as if they are try to pop themselves out of my ears on certain songs. 

 So far this is what my first impression of the e11 are.
 Will pair them up with other phones later on.

 The improvement is not day and night, however i prefer the e11 over the e5 anytime. 
 Overall it sounds smoother and i really like the wider soundstage.
   
  Currently listening with them on my superlux hd660.


----------



## ValSic

Just curious on a W4 + FiiO E11 impression.


----------



## rydog

Just got mine and have been charging it for about 2 1/2 hours and the red led has turned off, does that mean it's ready to rock, or does it need to be charged more for the first charge?  Sorry for the lame question, just don't want to degrade the battery since it's the first charge.
   
  Thanks, and thanks to Fiio for making such an awesome product.  I'm amazed how small and light it is too, so wicked.


----------



## slgerb

I don't have the E11, but I have the E5. The red light turns off after fully charged. The same might apply to the E11.


----------



## islubio

When the light go offs it means it's fully charged.
  There no such thing as it needs to be charge more on first charge for lipos/li-ion.
  Even tho clieos mention that we should charge the battery as often as possible, i m kinda against that.
  Cause battery do have a limited amount of cycles. Most of the time running the battery till the protection circuit kicks in is fine.
  In the e11 cause when the sound comes on n off. Just my 2 cents from my experience with lipo from RC.


----------



## sc4bbk

Quote: 





islubio said:


> Cause battery do have a limited amount of cycles. Most of the time running the battery till the protection circuit kicks in is fine.


 

 Cycle is counted as the number of 100% charge and discharge, regardless of how you do it. So a 100% down to 0% in one go is consider as one cycle, and a 100% to 50% usage, charge back to 100% and then use down to 50% is also consider 1 cycle as well.
   
  I don't know whether the voltage will get to low when the protection circuit kicks in because discharging Li-ion to too low a voltage will cause some cells to permanently "die". My guess is it wont. But just don't leave the battery discharged at 0% for too long due to Li-ion's slow, constant discharge.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





islubio said:


> When the light go offs it means it's fully charged.
> There no such thing as it needs to be charge more on first charge for lipos/li-ion.
> Even tho clieos mention that we should charge the battery as often as possible, i m kinda against that.
> Cause battery do have a limited amount of cycles. Most of the time running the battery till the protection circuit kicks in is fine.
> In the e11 cause when the sound comes on n off. Just my 2 cents from my experience with lipo from RC.


 

 Old battery has a 'cycle' issue due to their chemistry and memory effect. But Li-ion battery doesn't really have memory effect so it doesn't actually care about much about cycles as old battery does. Li-ion battery actually hold charge best at around 70%, but I doubt you want to hold only 70% all the time. When I said you should recharge it as often as you can, I don't meant you should always recharge after 5 minutes of use. What I mean is you should  avoid 'deep cycle', that is to discharge close to 3V then recharge back to 4.2V - that wear out battery much faster than, say, recharge from 3.6V. The way for E11 is to charge it after 7~10 hours of use if you are in high power mode, or after 13~15 hours of use if you are in low power mode. That way you should be able to avoid deep cycle but still get your daily dose of amping.


----------



## goodvibes

You want 35% to 70% of charge in them anytime you store for a long period.


----------



## islubio

I guess clieos was saying what i m trying to say lol.
  I think i phrase it wrongly i normally do not go below 3.5v and i do know that going too low a voltage will the li-ion/lipo.
  Will as for the cycle thing i was told since long ago when RC first started using lipo/li-ion before phones n stuffs start using them that they do have a limited cycle and have thus stick to that rule.
  Also li-ion/lipo have a shortage lifespan compared to nimh n ni-cad(when handle properly) from my pass experiences.


----------



## james93

Just got my E11 in the mail today, currently charging. hope to listen to it tonight but def tomorrow at work with my L6 for my Fuze.
   
  James


----------



## goodvibes

Got mine this morning. Charged and used it via the headphone out of my Fuze and it's surprisingly neutral. Just a little on the dry side but it's new. I would think this is more than you could expect at this price. I don't find it heavy sounding at all this way. It didn't improve the Fuze overall but may if I get a line out setup. It did improved my Ipod touch's 3 and 4 line out a bit. It's not going to knock your socks off unless it replaces a poor amp stage. It's not embellishing or enhancing, it's passing signal extremely well but nothing is perfect. This is plenty close enough for the price and size. Like I said, a hair dry but not tonally off or bassy when all the gain and power switches are up. Perhaps extremely subtly warm but that may just be part of the overall picture. The dryness extends to the top but it clearly doesn't lack air or detail and the dryness is being overstated in general by mentioning it. It's not a big deal at all. Has good harmonics and texture, just lacks the very slightest bit of color, *so far *and I prefer this to too much character which I'm sure is the norm. I expect it to pick up a little color over time and it doesn't need much. Hooked it up to and have it breaking in on some AKG 701s that were laying about and it likes those fine. The bass boost extends too far up the response curve for my tastes but it is well integrated to the overall sound. Cool toy to have about.
   
  Basically, I agree with ClieOS 100% except for maybe the bass boost curve chosen but that's extremely personal.
   
  Some of what these amps sound like will be power supply related. Most will bounce a bit but I suspect this one is quite stable with the fast switching charge pump circuit used. I wonder if it adds slightly to the dryness as a switching supply often does in home kit. It is something that can improve with use.


----------



## Audi0n

I just got my Fiio E11 and I now know what ClieOS means by WOWOWOWOW. Props to him for starting this thread. 

I wanted to hear how radio sounded on iPod using the E11 with a LOD. Since my IEM was connected to the E11, the display showed 'No Radio Signal'. I connected another IEM into the iPod headphone input and was able to get radio reception. This may seem obvious but it took me a while to figure out.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





audi0n said:


> I just got my Fiio E11 and I now know what ClieOS means by WOWOWOWOW. Props to him for starting this thread.


 
   
  Just out of wild curiosity, can you give us an idea of which other amps you've auditioned prior to this outbreak of WOW ?


----------



## F900EX

Sounds better using Yuin PK2s, but still not as good as MX980s unamped.   One thing I am noticing is that at the high gain setting the battery light flashing after a few hrs use. Kinda disappointing you cannot plug it into a USB port to charge it while using it and at full charge mine is only good for a 6-8hrs of usage before you need to charge it again. 
   
  Tbh and do not get me wrong I like the E11 in some ways, but I got more of a WOW factor using the E5 .....


----------



## Audi0n

,





estreeter said:


> Just out of wild curiosity, can you give us an idea of which other amps you've auditioned prior to this outbreak of WOW




The E11 is my first portable amp. Compared to listening to my iPod without an amp, my impression was WOW!
 ,,


----------



## singha

I have to retract my previous statement. I got challenged on this statement so gave the E11 with the HD650s another look. Previously I listened to it laptop -> E7 via L7-> E11 -> HD 650 and I found that it just didn't have enough power. When I used a portable setup, ipod classic -> E11 via L3 -> HD650, the E11 had no problems powering the HD650. In fact, it could do at deafening volumes even at low gain. My guess it that my L7 is broken. I would test this theory out right now, but my room is so messy right now that its probably not going to happen until I clean my room or win a bet with my girlfriend and make her clean it.
   
  Then comes the notion of being able to power something and power it where it actually sounds good. It definitely is not the greatest sounding pairing with an HD650, but I have definitely gained some new found respect for this tiny little guy. 
  
  Quote: 





singha said:


> They definitely failed when powering my HD650s even on high gain fully charged. But, headfonia did report that it could power his HE-500 so who knowa. Just don't count on it.


----------



## RadChild

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> ...  Tbh and do not get me wrong I like the E11 in some ways, but I got more of a WOW factor using the E5 .....


 

  
  Could you elaborate?


----------



## singha

I can understand why there was not much of a WOW factor since the E11 is so transparent, but my E5 certainly is not any better.
  
  Quote: 





f900ex said:


> Tbh and do not get me wrong I like the E11 in some ways, but I got more of a WOW factor using the E5 .....


----------



## mangan

Quote: 





audi0n said:


> I just got my Fiio E11 and I now know what ClieOS means by WOWOWOWOW. Props to him for starting this thread.
> 
> I wanted to hear how radio sounded on iPod using the E11 with a LOD. Since my IEM was connected to the E11, the display showed 'No Radio Signal'. I connected another IEM into the iPod headphone input and was able to get radio reception. This may seem obvious but it took me a while to figure out.


 

 The cable of the IEM functions as an antenna.


----------



## pltan

Quote: 





singha said:


> I have to retract my previous statement. I got challenged on this statement so gave the E11 with the HD650s another look. Previously I listened to it laptop -> E7 via L7-> E11 -> HD 650 and I found that it just didn't have enough power. When I used a portable setup, ipod classic -> E11 via L3 -> HD650, the E11 had no problems powering the HD650. In fact, it could do at deafening volumes even at low gain. My guess it that my L7 is broken. I would test this theory out right now, but my room is so messy right now that its probably not going to happen until I clean my room or win a bet with my girlfriend and make her clean it.
> 
> Then comes the notion of being able to power something and power it where it actually sounds good. It definitely is not the greatest sounding pairing with an HD650, but I have definitely gained some new found respect for this tiny little guy.


 
   
  Yeah mate, 
  
  the E11 has no issues with powering my 650's or 580's. This is my first Fiio product and to say I am very impressed would be an understatement. Definitely going to be my portable amp of choice for more 'rugged and risky' endeavours


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Q: How does the E11 pair with the re262?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Q: How does the E11 pair with the re262?


 

 Oh, I bet you'd really like to hear from someone who has the RE262 and several other portable amps for a comparison, right ? Someone who is tempted to buy this E11 for the sheer hell of it ? Someone who is constrained by neither budget nor common sense ?
   
  Er, well I dont know who that wretched chap might be, but I will tell you this. I have been a little underwhelmed by the RE262 from each of my portable amps, particularly the T3 - they didnt seem a whole lot better than the PL50 initially. That was until I plugged them into the E9.
   
SHAZAM
   
  You want 'WOW' - forget wow and embrace *shazam*. You want big, bold sound that will rock your world, right ? You want detail, separation and imaging to write home about, right ? You want these IEMs to be very un-IEM like in their staging, and you want to wet your pants when they hit your _sweet spot_. Oh, I know you want that, Mr DreamThinker - its what we all want, even those of us who live with our aging parents and dont go out on Saturday nights. Seismic, bowel-loosening bass and mids that will flow all over you like chocolate sauce : your joyboy buddies wont be getting that from their tragic Bose gear, will they ? Who cares if you need to wear an adult diaper and stock up on dry biscuits - this will be an aural experience for the ages !
   
  Buy the E9, plug your RE262 into an adapter from the 1/4" port and a decent source into the line-in, then lie back and wait for the _magic_ to happen. I know this forum is about portable amps, and its entirely possible that there are portables which will give you the same kick in the pants that the E9 is capable of, but they wont do it for anything resembling the asking price. Its cheap thrills, no question, but never have thrills been this cheap and yet so eminently cheerful. Even the thought of Monday morning wont wipe the smile from your face.


----------



## shotgunshane

How about *SHAMWOW*?
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Oh, I bet you'd really like to hear from someone who has the RE262 and several other portable amps for a comparison, right ? Someone who is tempted to buy this E11 for the sheer hell of it ? Someone who is constrained by neither budget nor common sense ?
> 
> Er, well I dont know who that wretched chap might be, but I will tell you this. I have been a little underwhelmed by the RE262 from each of my portable amps, particularly the T3 - they didnt seem a whole lot better than the PL50 initially. That was until I plugged them into the E9.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClieOS

Haha, not sure about the shazam but RE262 sounds really fine with E11. The synergy is pretty good. Won't beat my 3MOVE or Stepdance but it isn't a fair comparison anyway.


----------



## estreeter

I take your point, ClieOS, but I'm all about UNFAIR comparisons - now that my uHA-120 has finally arrived and is absolutely _melting_ my KSC-75s (!) with those liquid mids, I cant wait to post my comparison with the uHA-4. I've waited far too long to hear that darling of the FOTM set stomped by some *real class* !


----------



## Cron

Now that Fiio has dedicated high-power, high-quality portable amp (E11) it would only be logical that next step would be doing the "other half" of E7 better. And by this I mean dedicated, inexpensive DAC + headphone amp for lap-/desktop use with great usability. 
   
  I'm using my E7 only for DAC + amp use, never portable (I have Sansa Clip+ that has good enough headphone out already) - and you don't need DAC in portable amp anyway.
   
  What *I* would do is to throw E7 internals to a smaller chassis and remove battery and display and change digital pot to analog one. That would make *really* nice product that's what people with dubious laptop headphone outs actually need.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





cron said:


> Now that Fiio has dedicated high-power, high-quality portable amp (E11) it would only be logical that next step would be doing the "other half" of E7 better. And by this I mean dedicated, inexpensive DAC + headphone amp for lap-/desktop use with great usability.
> ...


 
   
  Perhaps not a real miniaturized E7 (on hardware level), but something of similar function to your description is already under development and you will see it in a few months.


----------



## Cron

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Perhaps not a real miniaturized E7 (on hardware level), but something of similar function to your description is already under development and you will see it in a few months.


 

 Ooh! I'm so glad to hear this!  
   
  It's nice to see how logically Fiio expands its product catalog. Amazing!


----------



## Brooko

Yes - and the hints left so far from Feiao is that the amp section will be as good as the E11, while the DAC will be as clean as the E7, but able to do at least 24/96.  Sound like it will be a jump in price - but from what I've seen with Fiio so far - it wills till be great quality at an affordable price.
   
  The E17 is mentioned here : http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/537356/fiio-new-products-guide


----------



## Cron

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Yes - and the hints left so far from Faeio is that the amp section will be as good as the E11, while the DAC will be as clean as the E7, but able to do at least 24/96.  Sound like it will be a jump in price - but from what I've seen with Fiio so far - it wills till be great quality at an affordable price.
> 
> The E17 is mentioned here : http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/537356/fiio-new-products-guide


 

 Thanks for the link. It seems Fiio is going to the opposite direction that I was hoping for: basically Behringer UCA202 (minus line out and in) done with Fiio quality.
   
  E17 still has battery that is useless when using with a computer, and so are optical and coaxial connections when you are using USB anyway.
   
  I can see clearly that E17 has been designed to be paired with X3 from the start as in other uses it doesn't make much sense. I'm certain X3 + E17 will be amazing combination, but it's price/performance can't beat Sansa Clip+ for me.


----------



## ClieOS

... just so you know, I am not referring to E17 in my previous post, but something else which I am not in liberty to say at the moment.


----------



## Cron

Ah ok! Then I'm just waiting patiently and stop speculating


----------



## Brooko

The E17 was the next step up from the E7.  Fiio were also looking at a desktop combined DAC/AMP which could be used in place of the E7/E9 and /or E17/E9 combination as a single stand alone unit.  It was mentioned in one of the various Fiio speculation posts - but Feiao was the one that mentioned it - so it was eventually in their plans to produce.
   
  I don't think we'll have details until they decide to enlighten us.  But it should be worth waiting for!


----------



## JamesFiiO

thanks, now it is better focus in our E11, LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  we will develop products under what our user need.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





cron said:


> Thanks for the link. It seems Fiio is going to the opposite direction that I was hoping for: basically Behringer UCA202 (minus line out and in) done with Fiio quality.


 

 The closest thing to the UCA202 from FiiO would be their yet-to-be-released D5, but it's not really positioned for the head-fi crowd as it is more general consumer-oriented. But it would be inexpensive and provide USB DAC functionality.
   
  Jack


----------



## Questhate

Anyone find that their E11 is very sibilant? 
   
  I thought it was just when I paired it to the K701s, but today I took it out with my Ultrasone HFI-580 and the high end is EXTREMELY sibilant on that headphone as well. It's an easy-to-drive headphone so I'm not understanding why it would have trouble with it. Plugging it back into my iPod headphone jack was like night-and-day: the iPod sounded much better than through the E11 (via L3 line out). 
   
  Is it just a case of the amp having to be burned-in? Do I have a defective one? 
   
  EDIT: I have it on high-power mode - low gain mode.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





questhate said:


> Anyone find that their E11 is very sibilant?
> 
> I thought it was just when I paired it to the K701s, but today I took it out with my Ultrasone HFI-580 and the high end is EXTREMELY sibilant on that headphone as well. It's an easy-to-drive headphone so I'm not understanding why it would have trouble with it. Plugging it back into my iPod headphone jack was like night-and-day: the iPod sounded much better than through the E11 (via L3 line out).
> 
> ...


 

 Exact opposite here - iPid Touch 4G > LOD > E11.  For my ears, it's added a touch of warmth - and is not the least bit sibilant (SRH840).  Very pleasing tonal combination.

 Using mine with low power, high gain, no EQ


----------



## goodvibes

Not at all sibilant. Best test is to put it in line with the headphone out from the Ipod with the mini to mini supplied and see if it's still brighter that way. You may be hearing the line out as is and the Ipod's own amp could be warming things. Best use is line out when the device is up to it but sometimes we get to hear more than we bargained for. If it's still sibilant hooked up to the headphone out, I would suspect it should be exchanged.


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Using mine with low power, high gain, no EQ


 






How does the e7 compare vs that config.


----------



## Questhate

Okay, thanks for the suggestions. That is a good idea. 
   
  It's not just subtle for mine either. It's very harsh, and I'm definitely not sensitive to treble (all those years spent with the MDR-V6 as my only can has made me immune). I'll give your suggestion a try when I get home and see if that helps. Perhaps I'll need to exchange it. 
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> How does the e7 compare vs that config.


 
   
  I posted most of my thoughts in the combined E11 review // E11 vs E7 Amp post (http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/556783/fiio-e11-review-and-comparison-e7-amp-section-only) - pretty sure you read that one already.  I appreciated your feedback and help in the thread.
   
  After a lot more time with it - my thoughts haven't changed - just reinforced.  The E11 is a lot better for portability - I'm using velcro strips now between the Touch and the E11 (it's a perfect set-up).  The overall sound is still very transparent with a really nice touch of warmth.  It just adds to the tonality of both my SE425's and SRH840's.  They both sounded good with the E7, but the comparative difference with the E7 vs E11 - let's just say that I only use the E7 as DAC now.  I'm just waiting for my E9 to arrive - and then my desktop set-up should be complete as well (for now anyway).
   
  The E7 - although I didn't originally notice it (no point of comparison) - just as clear, and transparent, it's just a bit colder overall.  Still an excellent entry point DAC though.
   
  Neither makes a huge amount of difference with the SE425's - maybe a touch more clarity, and also separation.  Enough to be noticeable to me - which is why I still use the E11.  The difference is more noticeable with the SRH 840s - clarity, separation, and a little more impact in the bass.  They shine with an amp IMO.
   
  It's hard to describe what I like most about the E11 - but I'm "guessing" that it's mostly the added warmth.  It just makes some of my favourite female vocalists sound really enjoyable.  I get lost in the music.  And that's what it's all about right


----------



## goodvibes

Oh Ya, That was you. Nice review. Seems we settled on the same config. I think the amp's control and solidity is what appeals to me. Just has a relaxed authority. I'm sure there's better but this has to be about as good as deals get when you also factor in form and function.


----------



## Fistulator

I really like the design of this amp 
   
  And I adore FiiO's value for money.


----------



## Synergy Sound

How does the E11 stack up against the JDS Labs cMoy in terms of sound quality?


----------



## Carlosfandango

I know you guys like pictures.
   
  A few showing the congested area where in/out + Volume is.
   
  Hooked up to 6th Gen 160GB and JH16's.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





synergy sound said:


> How does the E11 stack up against the JDS Labs cMoy in terms of sound quality?


 

 Come on....now i am no longer the only one.
   
  P.S.: It is supposed to sound smoother and more open.


----------



## singha

ClieOS,
  How many hours did you end up getting out of the 2050mAh battery? It seems like a very good investment at $15. You said one of them was from a well known company and was that the red DXT one?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





singha said:


> ClieOS,
> How many hours did you end up getting out of the 2050mAh battery? It seems like a very good investment at $15. You said one of them was from a well known company and was that the red DXT one?


 


 Yes, the DXT one. I ran the test a few times more and get about 5~10% better battery life (compared to the initial run). So my estimation is that the battery is about 1400mAh ~ 1500mAh - not quite as long as the manufacturer has claimed, but still longer than the stock 800mAh. This is probably as good as it is going to get for BL-5B and I doubt you can actually get better battery capacity without increase the size. All and all, I am happy with what I got.


----------



## singha

Thank you for the update. I bought a 1990mAh one earlier today so I hope it lasts at least as long as yours.


----------



## kanuka

sorry for the question. i have no exp with amps.
  when you want to up/down the volume , should you do it from the DAP or from the AMP?


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> sorry for the question. i have no exp with amps.
> when you want to up/down the volume , should you do it from the DAP or from the AMP?


 
  Amp


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> Amp


 


  then , what level should i set the DAP?


----------



## Carlosfandango

If the DAP has a lineout the volume will have been overridden. 

If the DAP is headphone out then I set around 90% of max.


----------



## kanuka

so, what is the case of the clip+ with this E11 ? (that's my setting)


----------



## jjsoviet

Did anyone try out the E11 with a dark/warm-sounding source and/or a clinical-sounding can like the Senn HD25? I would like to know, since this is probably the best amp I could get for the price.


----------



## Carlosfandango

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> so, what is the case of the clip+ with this E11 ? (that's my setting)


 


   
  So the clip is headphone out, adjust the volume to whatever you feel is suitable and then from that point on, adjust the volume via the E11.
   
  I can't give you actual numbers I'm afraid, as we each have different sensitivities.


----------



## kanuka

thank you.
  and what do you call suitable?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> thank you.
> and what do you call suitable?


 

 If it's loud enough, it's not distorted and your ears are still intact you're probably fine. I don't have a Clip myself but I'd aim for around 50% volume.


----------



## Neosk

Hey does the FiiO e11 drain the battery power of your DAP pretty fast?
   
  I was in class for 2 hours and turned off my iphone and amp, but when i checked after class my iphone power went from 94% to 85% without me even using it. O_o
  I been making sure that I stop the music and turn off the amp when I don't use it, so is this normal? I know that normally my iphone doesn't drain that fast without usage. 
   
  Maybe I should disconnect the LOD from now on.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





neosk said:


> Hey does the FiiO e11 drain the battery power of your DAP pretty fast?
> 
> I was in class for 2 hours and turned off my iphone and amp, but when i checked after class my iphone power went from 94% to 85% without me even using it. O_o
> I been making sure that I stop the music and turn off the amp when I don't use it, so is this normal? I know that normally my iphone doesn't drain that fast without usage.
> ...


 
  No, E11 (or any amp for that matter) doesn't drain your iPhone battery, not to mention a typical LOD doesn't have any connection between the amp and the iPhone beside left/right/ground channel for audio. I would suspect the LOD must have trigger some weird response on the iPhone since it senses there is a connection on the line-out.


----------



## Neosk

Yeah I think that's it. Even with the amp off (volume turned to 0), the iphone still recognizes the LOD and the volume control on the iphone is still disabled. Also the power drains inconsistently with the LOD plugged in. Sometimes it drains at a normal rate and other times pretty rapidly.
   
  I know my iphone can last a while since I remember my iphone was at 100% when I went to sleep and was 99% when I woke up.
   
  I guess ill try disconnecting the LOD from now on and see what happens.
   

  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> No, E11 (or any amp for that matter) doesn't drain your iPhone battery, not to mention a typical LOD doesn't have any connection between the amp and the iPhone beside left/right/ground channel for audio. I would suspect the* LOD must have trigger some weird response on the iPhone* since it senses there is a connection on the line-out.


----------



## frenchjay

Hi i have just got the e11 today and i am very impressed so far. I'm using an iphone 4 and Sennheiser ie8's. At the moment i just have the 3.5mm jack hooked up that come with the e11. I have ordered the L3 lod cable and i was wondering what kind of difference does it make to the sq?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## jetsfool

hi im thinking about getting the beyerdynamic dt770 250ohms and i was wondering if i got the e11 would that be enough juice for them?


----------



## lappen

Quote: 





jetsfool said:


> hi im thinking about getting the beyerdynamic dt770 250ohms and i was wondering if i got the e11 would that be enough juice for them?


 
   
  Yep...he's got enough juice for the DT880 600 ohm so the 770 shouldn't be a problem.
  
  I got my E11 yesterday btw. For anyone who is planning on using it with customs: be aware. The hissing is pretty loud with my JH5s. I wouldn't call it a good choice for sensitive IEMs (although it's a really great amp for its price). But that's OK for me, i mainly wanted it for driving my K701 with a Dr. DAC nano when I'm on the road with my laptop.


----------



## kanuka

hello
  does anyone know if the e11 can take max power from the yuin ok1 ? they have the same impeadance as the pk1 , 150, but even though i heard they're harder to drive than the pk1
  thanks


----------



## SH0RTBUS

Great review. That is a nice looking amp.


----------



## Varley

Just got one today, my FA-003's have came alive with genres I'd normally swap headphones for, beautiful


----------



## sh4w

I also got one today! Using the L9 too.
  And wow, it drives the K701 effortlessly (as in, if I turn the volume up more than 50% it blows my skull off) and sounds absolutely fantastic! It was worth every cent.
  Now I'm waiting for my GR07 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 god damn shipping is taking forever.


----------



## mangan

Quote: 





lappen said:


> ....For anyone who is planning on using it with customs: be aware. The hissing is pretty loud .....


 
  x2


----------



## Rip N' Burn

I can hear a small amount of hissing with my 1964Q. It's noticeable but also bearable. Is a visible indicator on the E11 when battery power is running low?


----------



## Varley

Quote: 





sh4w said:


> I also got one today! Using the L9 too.
> And wow, it drives the K701 effortlessly (as in, if I turn the volume up more than 50% it blows my skull off) and sounds absolutely fantastic! It was worth every cent.
> Now I'm waiting for my GR07
> 
> ...


 

 Ha, seems we have similar tastes, I ordered the GR07's on Saturday!!


----------



## zyzyx

Quote: 





rip n' burn said:


> Is a visible indicator on the E11 when battery power is running low?


 

 Nope, it just dies abruptly.


----------



## Rip N' Burn

That must not be good for the battery...
  
  Quote: 





zyzyx said:


> Nope, it just dies abruptly.


----------



## goodvibes

I think it's setup to do that before bottoming out so actually good for the battery. I thought Clieos said something to that effect but I'm not certain it was him and don't want to misquote.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> I think it's setup to do that before bottoming out so actually good for the battery. I thought Clieos said something to that effect but I'm not certain it was him and don't want to misquote.


 
  The protective circuit in the battery will automatically cutoff when the voltage is too low in order to protect the battery from over-draining (which will kill the battery). I don't advice anyone to fully drain the battery every times as you will still run the risk of a run-away battery (the battery overreacts and drains itself even after the protection circuit kicks in). For anyone that hates recharging, just get a spare battery with larger capacitance. A BL-5B charger is also quite cheap.


----------



## jetsfool

ok so if the e11 can power the beyer dt770's which version should i get of it 32, 250 or 600ohms?
  sorry im kind of a noob at this


----------



## islubio

Normally on my e11 the led will start to flicker and audio will start turning on n off when the batt is low


----------



## sulkoudai

Great review, ClieOS.
   
  Helped me a lot.
   
  thanks


----------



## glassmoon

so mine came about week ago...
  i ordered it for my sflo2 and triple.fi hp - not realy need an amp but i was seeking the improvement in dynamics and soundstage. these are both nicely improved by e11 but i noticed pretty annoying sibilances...
  anyone has this onservation too?


----------



## goodvibes

Use High gain for less grain sweeter sound and High power for an warmer sig.


----------



## glassmoon

well this power trigger I have not tried
   
  gonna play with it and see...
  thx for hint.


----------



## glassmoon

unfortunately no change regarding the issue
  tried power/gain switches, different sources, even a mystical burn-in (30h+)
  still annoying sibilances if e11 plays bit loud - i guess mine is not capable to play loud. i am not saying ridicolously loud just bit louder than normal listening


----------



## goodvibes

I don't know the s-flo but try the headphone out. It's possible that it's own amp is compensating for the sibilance before it. By putting it's own amp back in line, you can determine if the Fiio is the culprit or not. Sibilant is not a normal characteristic of the E11.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





glassmoon said:


> unfortunately no change regarding the issue
> tried power/gain switches, different sources, even a mystical burn-in (30h+)
> still annoying sibilances if e11 plays bit loud - i guess mine is not capable to play loud. i am not saying ridicolously loud just bit louder than normal listening


 

 I have that exact same setup as your. First of, the treble on headphone-out is a bit roll off at the top by design. The line-out is flat, so you might perceive an increase of treble when using the line-out signal. Second, I didn't notice any sibilance on either headphone-out or line-out + E11. TF10 has a little sibilance on its own, but I fix that with using foam tips.
   

  
  Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> I don't know the s-flo but try the headphone out. It's possible that it's own amp is compensating for the sibilance before it. By putting it's own amp back in line, you can determine if the Fiio is the culprit or not. Sibilant is not a normal characteristic of the E11.


----------



## kanuka

clieos
  you said the e11 drives the pk1 and re262 easily, both 150ohms
  then can we say it runs the ok1 too?
  have you tried it with a higher impedance ear/headphones? if so, what is the maximum?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> clieos
> you said the e11 drives the pk1 and re262 easily, both 150ohms
> then can we say it runs the ok1 too?
> have you tried it with a higher impedance ear/headphones? if so, what is the maximum?


 


 I don't see why it won't drive OK1. I don't have anything higher than 150ohm in my collection.


----------



## mangan

It drives with ease my DT880/600 Ohm


----------



## marcusgi

ClieOS or anyone else buying spare battery,
   
  Wanted to know your opinion of this deal:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110676916334
   
  Micca offering a standard battery with charger for $9.95 plus $4.95 s/h. Unfortunately, did know about the free offer until after I got the E-11 from head direct. But then again, no s/h from head direct, just $64.99.


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I don't see why it won't drive OK1. I don't have anything higher than 150ohm in my collection.


 

 thanks! now i can get the ok1 for  $130!! (145 w/shipping)


----------



## dgriffter

x2 - one might even think that the E11 was built for all those nearly-happy re0 owners who were looking for that MIA bass without the adverse effect on the rest of the sonic spectrum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the price is a killer
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> High power mode is where SQ and power output come before battery life; Low power mode is the opposite.
> 
> 
> Amp is not a a magical device that automatically make everything sounds better. In the case of Clip+ + low impedance headphone, the improvement should be relatively small.
> ...


----------



## sgpao

Question to those who have bought this amp.
   
  I am currently using an Audio Technica ATH-SJ55 headphone. I play on two devices: my laptop (Lenovo Y450 if you must know) and my iPod Touch 4g. When listening in my laptop, I feel the bass is really strong even at half volume, I am afraid to go higher since my ears might bleed. On the iPod Touch however, i usually have to go 75-85% volume to attain what my laptop can do. Do I need an amp? I have already tried a lower version of FiiO (E3 I believe, its a small one, kinda like a USB stick) and all I observed was the volume just went up.
   
  TLDR: Do I need an amp for an ATH-SJ55 headphone?


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





sgpao said:


> Question to those who have bought this amp.
> 
> I am currently using an Audio Technica ATH-SJ55 headphone. I play on two devices: my laptop (Lenovo Y450 if you must know) and my iPod Touch 4g. When listening in my laptop, I feel the bass is really strong even at half volume, I am afraid to go higher since my ears might bleed. On the iPod Touch however, i usually have to go 75-85% volume to attain what my laptop can do. Do I need an amp? I have already tried a lower version of FiiO (E3 I believe, its a small one, kinda like a USB stick) and all I observed was the volume just went up.
> 
> TLDR: Do I need an amp for an ATH-SJ55 headphone?


 

 You can check to see if your laptop is applying some type of bass boost to the audio before sending it out. There is sometimes an audio configuration application in the control panel, opening it would reveal settings for EQ, DSP modes, and etc. You can check to see if there is some sort of bass boost being applied there.
   
  Jack


----------



## ext23

where is currently the best/cheapest place to buy these online?


----------



## Alex123

Have searched the topic but couldn't find a clear answer regarding the Sennheiser HD-25.
   
  About to order a E11 but I would like to hear from you guys if the combination iPod Nano 3rd Gen/FIIO L1/FIIO E11/HD-25 is worthwile? Do not want any hissing problems like i'm reading in some posts here. Have a E5 now but it does not really impresses (Bass and SQ-wise) me so would like to go a step higher with the E11. Listening to hardstyle/hardcore/drum and bass/dubstep mainly.
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## goodvibes

If you're in the states, Micca store is fast and proximity is great if there's an issue.


----------



## Raguvian

I finally got my E11 today to use with my TF10's. My only complaints with it are that the input and output jacks are very close together which makes using two 90 degree plugs very hard. I ended up having to trim the plug on my L9 a bit so it would clear the volume knob, and stick my iPod to the E11's non-battery side which partially covers up the LED's. The other problem is it does hiss noticeably but I guess I got used to after a few minutes and it isn't too bad after that.
   
  However, the form factor and build quality are spot on. I love the compact dimensions and how easily it slips into my pocket.


----------



## kanuka

got mine today! first amp and it's pretty nice ,light, and small.
  with the clip+ and the pk1 it's a bit of a mess with the cables, having the L to L cable and the pk1 plug being straight, and the volume wheel all together. but nothing that cant get used to, specially for home use
   
  just a few questions:
  which setup it's the best for driving the yuin pk1? L or H gain ? i dont  notice a big difference between them, but im just a newbie in this
  and what bass boost , if any? i guess the bass boost it's more a personal taste, but the pk1 might lack in bass quantity compared to the pk3 (dont own pk3)
  thanks


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> got mine today! first amp and it's pretty nice ,light, and small.
> with the clip+ and the pk1 it's a bit of a mess with the cables, having the L to L cable and the pk1 plug being straight, and the volume wheel all together. but nothing that cant get used to, specially for home use
> 
> just a few questions:
> ...


 
   
  If you didn't notice any difference between high and low gain, use low gain. Bass boost is, as you have said, a personal taste. However, do set the internal power switch to high power mode (which is default, I think).


----------



## kanuka

thanks!
  and yes, HIGH POWER is  the default. ...and i dont even know how to change it to LOW


----------



## james93

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> thanks!
> and yes, HIGH POWER is  the default. ...and i dont even know how to change it to LOW


 


 It's under the battery.
   
  James


----------



## kanuka

ok, thanks. saw it, but seems very fragil to even touch it


----------



## dms

With E11 I can finally use my HD25's as my portable headphones together with Clip+. Clip+ doesn't have nearly enough power for HD25 (IMO). And I was never really satisfied with E7 as a portable amplifier: not enough power to drive HD25 in those "bring-it-on" moments (again, IMO) and buttons for volume control ? No thank you. E11 is small, powerfull, has volume knob, sounds good and doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## kanuka

another question:
  low gain w/ higher volume OR high gain w/ lower volume?


----------



## Jack C

Shoot for a gain setting where the volume knob is close to the middle of its travel when you are listening at a comfortable level.
   
  Jack


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Shoot for a gain setting where the volume knob is close to the middle of its travel when you are listening at a comfortable level.
> 
> Jack


 


  uh? sorry i didnt understand what you mean


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> uh? sorry i didnt understand what you mean


 

 He's saying try and make it so the volume knob is at about 4-6 out of the 10 volume settings when you're listening to your music at your preferred level.
   
  I put it on 1-2 on low gain... maybe I should take the battery out and put it on low power.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I bought it last Friday. So far it does what it says, nothing drastic, minimal coloring and quite transparent. to be
  fair I have read it sounds better after some burn in time, I will give it that chance and post an update.
   
  Settings:  EQ/Bass 2, gain low (though gain high sounds more detailed at times), high voltage.
  Using iPod touch 4g, fiio L9 LOD, fiio E11, UF-T10.   Through the iPod music player and Equalizer app.
   
  The E11 is taped to the back of the touch with thick heavy strength double side tape (this is new for me, finding it better than rubber bands or velcro).
   
  I do believe my Royal Cmoy has more detail and depth (although It could be the coloring).


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> He's saying try and make it so the volume knob is at about 4-6 out of the 10 volume settings when you're listening to your music at your preferred level.
> 
> I put it on 1-2 on low gain... maybe I should take the battery out and put it on low power.


 


  now i get it. many thanks both of you!


----------



## keanex

Can anyone here who has the E7 and the E11 comment on the bass boost? More specifically I use +1 bass boost with my E7 and find it to be perfect. I've then heard the E11 is "darker." If I were to buy the E11 how does the Bass +0 compare to the E7 +1, and how does the E11 +1 bass compare to the E7 +1?


----------



## flyingbangus

Any recommendations for dealing with interference (RF / EMI?). With my iPhone4, the interference is noticeable -- it's not a constantly there, but more like a soft spring-like buzz every now and then.
   
  When I turned Aiprlane mode on for the iPhone4, the interference went away. Obviously this is isn't something I want to do all the time. I'm thinking some sort of RF/EMI shielding sheet to put in between my iPhone and E11? Probably inside the iPhone's or E11's case?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





keanex said:


> Can anyone here who has the E7 and the E11 comment on the bass boost? More specifically I use +1 bass boost with my E7 and find it to be perfect. I've then heard the E11 is "darker." If I were to buy the E11 how does the Bass +0 compare to the E7 +1, and how does the E11 +1 bass compare to the E7 +1?


 

 E11 bass boost is cleaner (not intrusive to upper bass / lower mid) and bigger (amplitude wise) than E7. You can really compare them directly like EQ1 to EQ1 as the effect is a bit different.
   

  
  Quote: 





flyingbangus said:


> Any recommendations for dealing with interference (RF / EMI?). With my iPhone4, the interference is noticeable -- it's not a constantly there, but more like a soft spring-like buzz every now and then.
> 
> When I turned Aiprlane mode on for the iPhone4, the interference went away. Obviously this is isn't something I want to do all the time. I'm thinking some sort of RF/EMI shielding sheet to put in between my iPhone and E11? Probably inside the iPhone's or E11's case?


 

 I really doubt you can fully shield the amp from a cellphone unless you wrap the amp and the (grounded) cable in layers of aluminum foil.


----------



## flyingbangus

Yikes.....thanks ClieOS. I'll try something, maybe some sort of shielding in between them. If not, I'll end up selling this, as it won't be that useful for my situation.
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> I really doubt you can fully shield the amp from a cellphone unless you wrap the amp and the (grounded) cable in layers of aluminum foil.


----------



## keanex

Quote: 





clieos said:


> E11 bass boost is cleaner (not intrusive to upper bass / lower mid) and bigger (amplitude wise) than E7. You can really compare them directly like EQ1 to EQ1 as the effect is a bit different.


 

  
  Alright, thanks. I guess I'll just pick up an E11, they're cheap anyway!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> I bought it last Friday. So far it does what it says, nothing drastic, minimal coloring and quite transparent. to be
> fair I have read it sounds better after some burn in time, I will give it that chance and post an update.
> 
> Settings:  EQ/Bass 2, gain low (though gain high sounds more detailed at times), high voltage.
> ...


 


  I have been using it for what ...a week now. And I am noticing a hiss more with my TF-10. That is on high voltage, low voltage there is less hiss, but it doesn't sound as good.
   
  what to do?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> I have been using it for what ...a week now. And I am noticing a hiss more with my TF-10. That is on high voltage, low voltage there is less hiss, but it doesn't sound as good.
> 
> what to do?


 
  I don't hear any hiss with my TF10 + E11. Maybe just a little with EQ2, but it is so faint I need to be in a very quite room with no music playing to even notice it.


----------



## TheRealBoat

In short, would anyone consider the e11 the best bang for your buck? I am not looking to spend more than $100 on an amp.


----------



## ates

Quote: 





therealboat said:


> In short, would anyone consider the e11 the best bang for your buck? I am not looking to spend more than $100 on an amp.


 


  Yes, I got mine today. Been using it with an iphone4 & ATH-M50 and the sound is much more crisper/fuller. I have my setting on Bass reducer in the iphone EQ + Hi/Hi & Eq 1 on the E11 for EDM and I'm loving it so far. I usually don't use the ip4 eq, but this setting seems to get rid of the resonating bass and makes it much punchier without drowning the mids. I had an e7 and did not seem as powerful as this one. Amazon has it with prime shipping or micca with a free battery and charger.


----------



## kanuka

hi
  RE0 + E11  VS  DBA-02 (or B2) + E11
  the first combination seems great. but how is it compared to the second one. even the dba-02 dont reallt need amping


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> hi
> RE0 + E11  VS  DBA-02 (or B2) + E11
> the first combination seems great. but how is it compared to the second one. even the dba-02 dont reallt need amping


 

 I don't amp DBA-02 / B2. Too much trouble for minimum improvement.


----------



## justie

anybody has experiences with using this coupled with ER4P/S?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





justie said:


> anybody has experiences with using this coupled with ER4P/S?


 

 I have. They sound great.


----------



## cck5

can you comment on how they sound with grados. im struggling to make a purchase.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





cck5 said:


> can you comment on how they sound with grados. im struggling to make a purchase.


 
   
  When it comes to Grado, I generally prefer tube amp for the added warmness.E11 is decent with Grado but nothing spectacular, since most Grado really are easy to drive.


----------



## kmhaynes

Quote: 





justie said:


> anybody has experiences with using this coupled with ER4P/S?


 

 Just bought a gently used E11 from a forum member, waiting for it to arrive, so I will post results with the ER-4P when it arrives. 
   
  I've been using the SoundMagic A10 for about a month with the ER-4P, and the A10 is more "musical" sounding with a good bass boost, but that's all it has.  But after the A10 started developing a short in the HO jack, causing a mono sound, so I sent it back to MP4 Nation for repair -- will likely sell the new unit they return to me and keep the E11.


----------



## Karnitool12

Is it worth getting one of these if you own the Audio Technicia ATH M50s??


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I really doubt you can fully shield the amp from a cellphone unless you wrap the amp and the (grounded) cable in layers of aluminum foil.


 
   
  Hi ClieOS, 
   
  Just a quick thought, what about adhering ERS paper between the amp and the cellphone? Or, will the headphone's cable still "grab" interference (RF/EMI) out of the air?


----------



## maggior

Quote: 





flyingbangus said:


> Any recommendations for dealing with interference (RF / EMI?). With my iPhone4, the interference is noticeable -- it's not a constantly there, but more like a soft spring-like buzz every now and then.
> 
> When I turned Aiprlane mode on for the iPhone4, the interference went away. Obviously this is isn't something I want to do all the time. I'm thinking some sort of RF/EMI shielding sheet to put in between my iPhone and E11? Probably inside the iPhone's or E11's case?


 

 I noticed interference when using my iPod Touch with the E11 - so it isn't just the iPhone.  I was listening to Spotify, so putting the iPod into airplane mode wasn't an option.  I seemed to notice this only when I was using the supplied band to hold the amp and iPod together.  If I laid the amp and iPod side-by-side, there didn't seem to be any interference.  The noise I heard sounded like digital chirps and hash noise.  It would come in bursts and was quite noticable.
   
  For my use case, it's not too big of a deal, but I'm interested to see if anybody comes up with a solution.


----------



## jasonb

just got a Fiio L3 to use with my Iphone 4 and a different amp. i am noticing this same interference. any way to eliminate this? i already lined the inside of my amp's case with some aluminum foil tape and it still does it.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> Hi ClieOS,
> 
> Just a quick thought, what about adhering ERS paper between the amp and the cellphone? Or, will the headphone's cable still "grab" interference (RF/EMI) out of the air?


 

 I think the strong GSM signal will still get absorbed by the LOD's cable. Headphone cable might absorb some, but it shouldn't affect the amp as much as the LOD cable or the amp itself. Also, ERS paper might reduce the reception of the phone, which is not that great to begin with (in the case of iPhone).


----------



## firgoe

Anyone ever tried e11 on ATH M50?


----------



## jammerlee711

i tried them on for a short while...with my HO of sony a728~~~sounds A LOT better than direct headphone out,better highs details and extensions....the bass turns from muddy DUMP to very clear cut,full bodied TUMP  *not the uncontrol THUMPpppppp but TUMP*   ,if you are no basshead you can leave the bass boost function to 0 but set it to 2 when you want to throw your sane mind out of the window and do nothing else but Bang your head ...these are the good
   
  the bads are when you pair studio headphones (im using shure srh440 XD ) with an amp and a sony DAP, you can hear the background hiss even when the song is playing~it is annoyingly annoying. What's more, amp like fiio e11 amplify the signal only,thus the vocals that M50 will not sounds better compared to the improvement on bass and the highs ...these are my 2 cents


----------



## SteveSatch

Do I need an E11 and their L9 line out dock?  I use a classic iPod with Koss KSC75s mostly.  When I use an IEM I use Shure SCL4.  I prefer the KSC75 though as in ear bother me.  Is the E11 a waste on money since I'll be pairing it with such an inexpensive headphone?


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I don't hear any hiss with my TF10 + E11. Maybe just a little with EQ2, but it is so faint I need to be in a very quite room with no music playing to even notice it.


 

 Mine hisses a LOT, even with no EQ. On EQ1 & 2 there is so much hiss it overpowers the music. With no EQ, the music covers it up but during slower songs it's noticeable.


----------



## ClieOS

Does it also hiss as much with no input?


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Does it also hiss as much with no input?


 


  Yes, it still hisses that much. My TF10's have silver cables. I'll try the stock cables tomorrow and report back, but I can't imagine the silver cables causing so much extra sensitivity. The silver shouldn't really affect anything, so I don't think that's the reason I have so much more hissing than you do.


----------



## Raguvian

OK, even with stock cables it hisses the same amount.


----------



## JosephKim

oh the power of words and the power of the mind.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> OK, even with stock cables it hisses the same amount.


 

 Yeah, cable shouldn't make a difference. As I said before, I get almost no hiss on E11 with TF10. Have you tried low power mode?


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Yeah, cable shouldn't make a difference. As I said before, I get almost no hiss on E11 with TF10. Have you tried low power mode?


 


  Yep, I'm on low power and low gain mode. No difference at all in any of the combos. With the bass boost off, the hiss is noticeable but can be overlooked. The problem is I'd like to use EQ1 but the hissing is unbearable and covers up the music.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Yep, I'm on low power and low gain mode. No difference at all in any of the combos. With the bass boost off, the hiss is noticeable but can be overlooked. The problem is I'd like to use EQ1 but the hissing is unbearable and covers up the music.


 
  If the hiss is that loud, I think you might have a defective unit.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





clieos said:


> If the hiss is that loud, I think you might have a defective unit.


 


  Uh oh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I did find it weird that it was so loud as the PA2V2 was dead silent with my IEM's. Guess I'll email Head-Direct and ask for a replacement.


----------



## koolkat

Does the E11 come with a cable and a recharger?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Does the E11 come with a cable and a recharger?


 

 If by 'a cable', you mean a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnecting cable, then yes. No charger, just an USB cable and you can recharge the amp via USB port.


----------



## koolkat

Yea, that's what I meant. 
  I'm stuck between the E11 and PA2V2.
   
  I'll need to spend a little more on the PA2V2 because the 240V mains will kill the stock charger it
  comes with, so that makes the price on the PA2V2 just slightly higher than the E11.
   
  But that's not my main concern. My main concern is quality control, because it seems that some
  E11s are defective and their life expectancy isn't very very long compared to PA2V2.. 
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> If by 'a cable', you mean a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnecting cable, then yes. No charger, just an USB cable and you can recharge the amp via USB port.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> But that's not my main concern. My main concern is quality control, because it seems that some
> E11s are defective and their life expectancy isn't very very long compared to PA2V2..


 

 Lemon happens. I have one of the first E11 and it still work perfectly fine. FiiO already sold at least a thousand E11 just for the first batch, so even a mere 1% defective rate you will still see 10 people complains about it. Compare that to PA2V2 or any other amp manufacturer that sell less than one thousand for the whole year, of course you will find more people posting about FiiO than others.


----------



## koolkat

Can you advise on the build quality, and sound quality, endurance (how long before having to recharge) or the E11?
   ​


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Can you advise on the build quality, and sound quality, endurance (how long before having to recharge) or the E11?
> ​


 

 I won't comment on sound quality as the hissing does interfere when really focusing on the music (easy to overlook when using music as background noise). I also can't comment on the bass boost as that was unusable. 
   
  The build quality is quite decent. All the switches feel sturdy. The aluminum panels are pretty thin and you can see some mild warping but it's not noticeable. The knurled knob is also nice.
   
  Stock, the battery is about 10 hours. I've drained it completely a couple of times just by forgetting to recharge it overnight. I got a 2050 mah battery off ebay (stock is 800 mah) and haven't been able to run down the battery yet, charging it once in two days.
   
  I'll probably end up returning my E11 to help fund another headphone purchase. If you do go with the E11, and depending on where you live, I can send you the bigger battery for free.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Can you advise on the build quality, and sound quality, endurance (how long before having to recharge) or the E11?
> ​


 

 IMO the build quality is really good and it is quite compact.  You can read my thoughts on the sound quality here:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/556783/fiio-e11-review-and-comparison-e7-amp-section-only
  I've found it quite a clean warm signal - and it has a lot of power.  Bass boost is nice because it seems to be particularly targeted to the bass only (unlike the E7 which IMO leaks into the mids) 
   
  I haven't yet drained mine - but from both the specs and also my use over the last couple of months, you should get at least 10 hours from a full charge.
   
  I'm thoroughly enjoying mine.  It was a great buy for the money.
   
  BTW - I haven't experienced any hissing on either my IEM's or cans.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Can you advise on the build quality, and sound quality, endurance (how long before having to recharge) or the E11?
> ​


 

 I have posted them on the first page.


----------



## koolkat

Very good review Brooko. 
   
  I think the E11s are about the size of my Motorola Defy.
  From reading the reviews and the comments you have given, I'd say that
  the PA2V2 is worth the extra $5. Build quality on the PA2V2 seems better
  and it has 100 hours of battery life.
   
  @ClieOS The review on the first page is much too technical for a newbie like me :s
   
  Anyways, thanks for all the fair comments, especially Ragu for being unbiased.


----------



## antikryst

anyone paired the e11 with the shure srh940? i have the 940 on the way via online order... now im thinking if i should jump on my first portable amp.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Very good review Brooko.
> 
> I think the E11s are about the size of my Motorola Defy.
> From reading the reviews and the comments you have given, I'd say that
> ...


 

 The one thing to keep in mind with the PA2V2 is the size. I loved absolutely everything else about it, but the size was just too big for portable use. I couldn't easily stick it into my pockets, which is why I went with the E11. If that's not a problem for you, you really can't go wrong with the PA2V2.


----------



## ClieOS

I am trying to get a PA2V2 and see how it performs, though it probably won't arrive before end of the month.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I am trying to get a PA2V2 and see how it performs, though it probably won't arrive before end of the month.


 


  Nice - would love to hear your thoughts vs the E11 once you get it.


----------



## koolkat

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Nice - would love to hear your thoughts vs the E11 once you get it.


 


  That'd be great.
   
  I've decided to not buy any amp/dac and instead spend the money on a Sansa Clip+. It's about SGD65, 4GB.
  A certain fellow conducted a test on the Sansa Clip+ on his blog and he only has good things to say about it.
   
  Hope it gives me better sound than what I'm getting from my PSP right now.


----------



## ClieOS

While it might not be the be-all-ends-all that some like to think it is, Clip+ is a great DAP for its price (I have two in the house) and should beat a PSP easily.


----------



## koolkat

I think it will beat the PSP easily, but I wonder if it can beat the onboard audio chip I have.
   
  Sidetracking: Are headphones and accessories cheaper in Malaysia than in Singapore?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> I think it will beat the PSP easily, but I wonder if it can beat the onboard audio chip I have. *That I don't know.*
> 
> Sidetracking: Are headphones and accessories cheaper in Malaysia than in Singapore? *Generally speaking, they are cheaper in Singapore, and a lot less fake.*


----------



## kmhaynes

Re E11 with the ER-4P:  I've only put about an hours listening into the E11, today with my Zune 30GB (which has better SQ and more power than my Fuze).  Putting the E11 in / out of the listening chain, I can tell the E11 adds a good bit of spaciousness to the instruments, adding instrument clarity and reducing noisy congestion. 
   
  I'm using the Low gain setting as the Hi setting seems to add a bit of harshness to the ER-4P that I don't need (may be different with the Fuze + Rockbox).  
   
  I have the E11 volume at about 8/9 out of 10, and I hear no hissing with the ER-4P, even at vol. 10.
   
  I'm using the 1 EQ setting.  Level 0 (off) doesn't give an adequate sense of fullness that level 1 gives, and nice, deep, bass.  The bass at 1 isn't as punchy to my ear as some people might want -- it's round and full with enough and kick and punch to really satisfy me.  Level 2 is just a bit overwhelming to me on most newer pop and rock stuff that's too loud to start with, so 1 is fine.
   
  It will be interesting to compare the E11 with the Soundmagic A10, when it returns from repair or replacement in Hong Kong.


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





clieos said:


> While it might not be the be-all-ends-all that some like to think it is, Clip+ is a great DAP for its price (I have two in the house) and should beat a PSP easily.


 


  +1


----------



## gavinfabl

Just for info. Had my E11 since it got first released. I found by changing the Lod to a mix of copper and silver, from fellow Headfi members eBay store http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-HEADPHONE-AMP-SILVER-COPPER-/250728292396?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3a6092202c#ht_1624wt_689 the heaviness of the E11 is gone. With my FA-003 I have an amazing sound. Use with iPad.


----------



## incubated

awesome review. i just got one of these, and i am loving it. i am using it with my pc setup as well. i am tempted to keep charging it while its on, but i am not sure if this is detrimental to the battery life, overall.
   
  is it okay to keep charging the amp while listening, or should i power it down?


----------



## narutofan36

great thread!


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





incubated said:


> awesome review. i just got one of these, and i am loving it. i am using it with my pc setup as well. i am tempted to keep charging it while its on, but i am not sure if this is detrimental to the battery life, overall.
> 
> is it okay to keep charging the amp while listening, or should i power it down?


 
   
  The E11 *cannot *be charged and used at the same time.  I believe that is because it uses a virtual grounding system...wait a minute, you've been able to have the amp on and in use while charging at the same time?


----------



## incubated

no i haven't tried. i heard its bad to do that with cellphones so i held back.
   
  i guess it's not even possible.
   
  thanks for the tip.


----------



## Reticuli2

What's the maximum input level?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> The E11 *cannot *be charged and used at the same time.  I believe that is because it uses a virtual grounding system...wait a minute, you've been able to have the amp on and in use while charging at the same time?


 

 yes, it can not because the virtual ground. E11 will automatic power off when charging


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





reticuli2 said:


> What's the maximum input level?


 


  > 4V or even higher, because the input signal go through the potentionmeter so it is almost not limited


----------



## koonhua90

I don't know if this has been answered, but I will put it here anyway. Is it an analog potentiometer or is it a digital one? If it is analog pot, how is the channel imbalance at extremely low volume level?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





koonhua90 said:


> I don't know if this has been answered, but I will put it here anyway. Is it an analog potentiometer or is it a digital one? If it is analog pot, how is the channel imbalance at extremely low volume level?


 

 It is analog pot. Like all pot of this kind, It will get imbalance when it is very low. But will low gain, I have no problem with low impedance IEM that has moderate sensitivity.


----------



## yungshun

Picked up an E11 'cause I couldn't wait on the ZO2 and it seemed like it was gonna get a price bump. The E11 sounds fantastic, shoutout to Micca Store for the free extra battery and AC charger deal they're doin'. Do have a question, though, is it recommended to use the E11 all the way until the battery's dead rather than charging whenever I get the chance? Thought I heard something like that regarding cell phone batteries.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





yungshun said:


> Do have a question, though, is it recommended to use the E11 all the way until the battery's dead rather than charging whenever I get the chance? Thought I heard something like that regarding cell phone batteries.


 

 No, Li-ion battery actually benefits more from partial charging instead of fully drain. You can fully drain it once in a while (say every 3 months) but you should be totally fine to partial charge your E11 as much as needed.


----------



## yungshun

Awesome, thanks *ClieOS*.


----------



## severim

FYI, after owning the E11 for about 2 months, the switches for high/low-gain and Bass have become very loose. Not sure if it's something that is fixable - has anyone else noticed the same issue?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





severim said:


> FYI, after owning the E11 for about 2 months, the switches for high/low-gain and Bass have become very loose. Not sure if it's something that is fixable - has anyone else noticed the same issue?


 

 Mine are still fine though I don't use them much. Do you use them a lot? You can actually see them inside if you open up the battery cover. They are held in place by two piece of plastic which are glued onto the housing, I believe. If it is the plastic that come loose, you can easily glued them back with a tiny bit of superglue.


----------



## severim

clieos said:


> Mine are still fine though I don't use them much. Do you use them a lot? You can actually see them inside if you open up the battery cover. They are held in place by two piece of plastic which are glued onto the housing, I believe. If it is the plastic that come loose, you can easily glued them back with a tiny bit of superglue.




I was using it fairly regularly, and I've popped off the cover a few times as well to reset the battery when fully depleted. I'll have a closer look tonight.


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

*Just picked up this great little AMP...*




* Thanks for the Great review!*


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





yungshun said:


> Picked up an E11 'cause I couldn't wait on the ZO2 and it seemed like it was gonna get a price bump. The E11 sounds fantastic, shoutout to Micca Store for the free extra battery and AC charger deal they're doin'. Do have a question, though, is it recommended to use the E11 all the way until the battery's dead rather than charging whenever I get the chance? Thought I heard something like that regarding cell phone batteries.


 

 And when I post my '*ZO V2 vs E10*' comparison in November, I hope you feel the same way. At least, I'm hoping it will be _November_ ....


----------



## kckc

Can anyone who has heard the RSA Shadow give me a comparison between these two? I've heard many great things about the Shadow and just curious if that extra $300+ can be justified


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

I've owned both the Shadow and E11 in the past, though not at the same time. From memory I would say the E11 has a darker sound, with strong bass and perhaps a little more grain. The Shadow is quite punchy and cleaner sounding to my ears.
   
  The E11 is an exceptional amp for the asking price and IMO the law of diminishing returns kicks in very hard after the FiiO. So I would say no, the RSA is not worth the extra outlay. More a case of whether or not you enjoy the sonic signature of the E11. There are many other amps to consider if you're looking at the Shadow - such as the TTVJ Slim, Leckerton UHA-4, Headstage Arrow for starters.


----------



## kckc

Thanks for the comparison. Interesting as I thought the Shadow would have a darker sound. So do both amps have similar sonic signatures then? I assumed the law of diminishing returns would kick in hard in this case, but is this because the E11 is such a great value or because the Shadow is no longer competitive with newer portable amps being released? 

 I've also looked at the TTVJ Slim and Arrow but it's the Shadow's size that really intrigues me.  
  
  Quote: 





hi-fi wigwammer said:


> I've owned both the Shadow and E11 in the past, though not at the same time. From memory I would say the E11 has a darker sound, with strong bass and perhaps a little more grain. The Shadow is quite punchy and cleaner sounding to my ears.
> 
> The E11 is an exceptional amp for the asking price and IMO the law of diminishing returns kicks in very hard after the FiiO. So I would say no, the RSA is not worth the extra outlay. More a case of whether or not you enjoy the sonic signature of the E11. There are many other amps to consider if you're looking at the Shadow - such as the TTVJ Slim, Leckerton UHA-4, Headstage Arrow for starters.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

I don't recall the Shadow sounding quite as dark as the E11. I sold both amps a while ago. Like I said the Shadow did seem more transparent to my ears, but the E11 puts up a tough fight all things considered. I haven't tried any of the more recent FOTM portable amps, so cannot comment if the Shadow is still competitive.


----------



## Karlos

My E11 has just arrived and is charging. Hope it meets the expectations this thread has given me


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Enjoy, it's a veritable bargain. I have a JDS Labs cMoy v2.03 on the way at the moment. Interested in hear how it compares to it's main competition - the E11.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





> Do you plan to release iDevice (iPod/iPhone/iPad) compliant DAC products like the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo (i.e. iDevice-compliant  "D5")?
> Thanks.


 
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We have the ability , but the licence is a big problem , we had apply the MFI since 2009, but after 2 years, Apple still not give us the licence, I guess they don't trust Chinese brand.


 
   
  Apparently, Apple has just changed their policy.
  Any good news on your side?
   
   

   Quote: 





yitaro said:


> Just received an email back from iBasso.  I was inquiring about their plan for a product that combine their iBasso DB2 and Cypher Labs Solo.  A balanced portable DAC that will take digital out from an iPod.
> Here's there reply.
> "Hi,Thank you for your email.We will release the iPod transport product in 2012." SincerelyiBasso Audio


 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/574693/ibasso-ipod-transport-coming-in-2012


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





danba said:


> Apparently, Apple has just changed their policy.
> Any good news on your side?


 

 Actually getting a license and making an Apple compatible product are two different issue. You don't really need an license to make an iDevice, just that you can't put 'licensed by Apple" on it. FiiO is an official Apple accessories maker so they are bond by contract to apply for license or else they will lost their partner status.


----------



## Karlos

Quote: 





hi-fi wigwammer said:


> Enjoy, it's a veritable bargain. I have a JDS Labs cMoy v2.03 on the way at the moment. Interested in hear how it compares to it's main competition - the E11.


 


 I've tried it on my three ipods with my Denon and JVC inner ears and my AKG 501s and I'm very pleased with it. Really glad that I got the line out too as there is a marked difference between that and the headphone out cable. I need a line out for my old Sony to try that although it sounds better with just the cable. The soundstage is wider and the sound warmer yet I'm hearing greater detail and the increase in power is astounding. For forty quid this has got to be the best little amp there is, Its like hearing some tracks for the first time the detail is so much better


----------



## Shoulon

Just got a FiiO E11 and I was wondering if there's any tip's or things i should know? (this is my first amp) i'll be using it on a Pair of Sennheiser IE8 and Audio Technica ATH-PRO700 monitor's


----------



## kebbin15

just got my Fiio E11. Still charging and can't wait try it with my PRO 900.


----------



## sound audio

overall...Pretty Kickass portable amp,Sound is fuller,Bass has more punch...I feel like a live Concert is playing anywhere i walk 
   
   
  I Love my purchase  with the Cowon j3
   
   
  g


----------



## justie

just out of curiousity, what headphones are those? Anyway, had my fiio e11 for around 2 months now. Its a great portable amp that actually changes the sound of my headphones quite alot. Its not an 'upgrade' for me but a sidegrade. depends if i wan a more balanced and fun sound or a cold and brighter sound. using it with my FA-003 btw.
  
  Quote: 





sound audio said:


> overall...Pretty Kickass portable amp,Sound is fuller,Bass has more punch...I feel like a live Concert is playing anywhere i walk
> 
> 
> I Love my purchase  with the Cowon j3
> ...


----------



## Peter Agus

Damn this amp is a wonder for those who only had a smartphone with an underpowered vol. as soon as u plug in the input and output, the kick straight and hit ur ears right away. its a matter of listening by yourself then u can describe it. for me the punch was really impressive as soon as i plug into my Samsung Galaxy SII (i belive those those people who purchase this phone has trouble listening to good quality music - not sure why but probably they only have a small amp due to a very slim phone, as soon as i plug into the Fiio E11, boom my AKG Q350 becomes a wonder. the bass, treble all goes up more than 2x the original volume level. superb. btw i try the E6 too, well its cute but the punch was just not perfect, E11 really way two thumbs up


----------



## 5370H55V

Anyone have problems with cell phone signal interference with their e11? I find that mine makes very loud noises every time its put near a phone. I find that a pretty big flaw when I usually put my DAP and phone in the same pocket...


----------



## Pianist

I just received the E11 yesterday. I am using it mostly with my Sony NWZ-A816 DAP and Fiio E5 LOD. I have a variety of different, great headphones now with different impedances and sound sigantures to test with the amp: Hifiman RE0, RE272, JVC FX700, Denon D2000, Shure SRH840 and Beyer DT800/600. So far, I have mixed impressions of the amp. I will post more later on, maybe in a separate thread, but for now I gotta say that I am not impressed with the treble, although the mids and bass sound very nice. The highs on the E11 strike me as somewhat attenuated, soft, perhaps a tad grainy and compressed. High frequency extension is fine, but with headphones that are especially revealing the high frequencies like the RE0 and DT880, the Fiio E11 sounds a tad weak up there. For treble, I actually prefer listening to even the DT880 600 Ohm straight out of my Sony's headphone jack or straight out of my Sansa Clip. The mids and bass are a different story though. The E11 seems to have rich, textured, well separated and generally highly resolving mid and low frequencies for the price. Certainly a good bit better than the built in amps on my consumer grade DAPs. Vocals sound powerful and all the emotions seem to be portrayed very well. Soundstage seems OK - quite 3 dimensional with a good sense of space, weight and good portrayal of spacial cues, but I think my Audigy 2 ZS with kxProject drivers wins in this regard - it provides better, cleaner stereo separation, whereas E11 sounds a tad congested by comparison. Actually, I think my Audigy 2 ZS with kxProject drivers sounds better than the E11. Not sure where that puts the E11, but I don't really care because I can't take my Audigy 2 ZS with me to listen on the go anyway. What matters is that E11 is a sizeable upgrade over regular, consumer grade DAPs, especially in the mids and lows. The highs are questionable to my ears, but at least they are clean, well separated and do carry a good amount of detail. The E11 is also powerful - VERY powerful. I almost killed my poor ears once when I turned the volume on the amp to high by accident when listening through my SRH840s. So be careful!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





pianist said:


> ...So far, I have mixed impressions of the amp...


 


 I am not surprised. From my impression of most of your posts, I would think you would rather enjoy a richer, brighter tones most of the time. One thing about E11 is it tends to dampen headphone really well, so bass becomes quicker and harder hitting. This is what I believe why some perceive E11 as being darker sounding while it has a flat FR curve. Regardless, I would think you might prefer cmoyBB or very likely FSM-01 over E11.


----------



## R-Audiohead

How does this amp run with high impedance cans?
   
  I have a headphone I really want to turn into a portable but unfortunately it is a 300ohmer (seems crazy, but remember this IS head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
   
  I'm sure the mileage varies, I'm just wondering if anyone's subjective experiences with the e11 and a high impedance 'phone has been favorable or not...
   
  I'm leaning closer to the e17 when it comes out, but I understand the amplifier section on the e17's is indeed the e11's.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





r-audiohead said:


> How does this amp run with high impedance cans?
> 
> I have a headphone I really want to turn into a portable but unfortunately it is a 300ohmer (seems crazy, but remember this IS head-fi
> 
> ...


 

 I occasionally use my E11 with my HD600 (300 ohm) when I can't be bothered getting the PortaTube out - and it handles the HD600 with no issues whatsoever.  It doesn't sound as good as the PortaTube - but for it's price, it works wonderfully well


----------



## ilmenaglar

Why dont i read anyone using this with the monster coppers or MD? Has anyone combined these? Is there any difference?
   
  Thanks guys


----------



## ClieOS

I have MTPC. It is  quite efficient that I don't use it with amp at all.


----------



## ilmenaglar

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I have MTPC. It is  quite efficient that I don't use it with amp at all.


 


  So its really not necessary then? No big difference? I miss the bass punch of the vanillas.


----------



## ClieOS

There is already a lot of bass on MTPC, don't really see a point of adding just a little more.


----------



## ilmenaglar

Quote: 





clieos said:


> There is already a lot of bass on MTPC, don't really see a point of adding just a little more.


 


  Cool, if its not that much then i guess its better to leave it as it is. Thanks for the advice =)


----------



## milosolo

I just ordered the E11 to use with my v-moda m80 as portable amp with ipod and USB to my office workstation. The naked ipod doesn't drive the m80 enough for my tastes. I hope I didn't make a mistake. Most reviews are kinda meh. For the money it seems like a no-brainer when compared to other amps in its class.I just can't justify spending $200+ for this application.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





milosolo said:


> I just ordered the E11 to use with my v-moda m80 as portable amp with ipod and *USB to my office workstation*. The naked ipod doesn't drive the m80 enough for my tastes. I hope I didn't make a mistake. Most reviews are kinda meh. For the money it seems like a no-brainer when compared to other amps in its class.I just can't justify spending $200+ for this application.


 

 This won't work. You need an USB DAC for that and E11 doesn't have one built-in.


----------



## milosolo

Ah, it figures I didn't catch this. I was considering the E7 then opted for the E11 because of the more powerful amp. I guess I'll exchange the E11 for the E7 now. Then eventually replace the Audinst HUD MX-1 in my home office system with the E9.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





milosolo said:


> Ah, it figures I didn't catch this. I was considering the E7 then opted for the E11 because of the more powerful amp. I guess I'll exchange the E11 for the E7 now. Then eventually replace the Audinst HUD MX-1 in my home office system with the E9.


 

 I assume that you are aware of the potential issues with the E9 ? A lot of it comes down to the cans you plan to use with the amp, but its good to go in with both eyes open.


----------



## kanuka

any comparison between the E11 and mini3 and pa2v2? i get the idea the e11 is on par of the t3/d, but have no idea about the other 2


----------



## ClieOS

Don't know about mini3, but PA2V2 isn't really a competitor of E11. It has very noticeable bass roll off when used with low impedance headphonce and not nearly as powerful as E11, slightly on the lush sounding side but not quite as good as cmoyBB. Either E11 or cmoyBB are both better choice than PA2V2. I would consider E6 a much closer competitor of PA2V2 and I personally prefer E6.


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Don't know about mini3, but PA2V2 isn't really a competitor of E11. It has very noticeable bass roll off when used with low impedance headphonce and not nearly as powerful as E11, slightly on the lush sounding side but not quite as good as cmoyBB. Either E11 or cmoyBB are both better choice than PA2V2. I would consider E6 a much closer competitor of PA2V2 and I personally prefer E6.


 


  thanks for the reply.
  i'd check the mini3 , but i think i'll get the E11. and maybe get a E6 for when i really need something portable


----------



## gandalfsmother

I have now read several reviews about the 'hissing' when coupling this amp with SE530's. Some go as far as to call describe it as unbearable distortion. 

 My question is, would you still recommend this amp to provide a noticeable improvement in sound, even with the hissing taken into consideration? If the hissing only really noticeable during quiet periods then I think I can manage it, I just want to know if there will be other noticeable benifits which outweigh this problem? Are there any alternatives more suited to these headphones at this pricepoint or am I better off avoiding an amp altogether? 
 
Thank you in advance


----------



## antikryst

not sure about the SE530s but I'm using the E11 with shure SRH940s. Also using the iPod fiio dock cable BTW... no hissing for me unless the songs have innate hiss on the recording. If you turn it up... of course there would be hissing but its too loud already when I get to that volume level.
   
  Maybe its the included cable. I remember using that for a day and I got some slight hiss so I switched to the iPod dock cable connector.
   
   
  Quote: 





gandalfsmother said:


> I have now read several reviews about the 'hissing' when coupling this amp with SE530's. Some go as far as to call describe it as unbearable distortion.
> 
> My question is, would you still recommend this amp to provide a noticeable improvement in sound, even with the hissing taken into consideration? If the hissing only really noticeable during quiet periods then I think I can manage it, I just want to know if there will be other noticeable benifits which outweigh this problem? Are there any alternatives more suited to these headphones at this pricepoint or am I better off avoiding an amp altogether?
> 
> Thank you in advance


----------



## gandalfsmother

Quote: 





antikryst said:


> not sure about the SE530s but I'm using the E11 with shure SRH940s. Also using the iPod fiio dock cable BTW... no hissing for me unless the songs have innate hiss on the recording. If you turn it up... of course there would be hissing but its too loud already when I get to that volume level.
> 
> Maybe its the included cable. I remember using that for a day and I got some slight hiss so I switched to the iPod dock cable connector.


 

 I think its associated with Shure IEM's in particular, but thank you for your insight


----------



## zoologico

Hello, one question.
  Could be ok the battery of a Nokia X6 to be used on fiio e11?
  thanks


----------



## lasttodie

have ordered one today ,to be used with the Beyerdynamic DT 235


----------



## marcusgi

ClieOS,
   
  I got these batteries on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180728266763
   
  Charged them up and put in the E11, wont turn on. I used my volt meter and they are running about 4.6 volts.
   
  I noticed in your original post: It has an internal protection circuit that prevents overcharging up to 4.2V.
   
  So my thought is how do I get the batteries down to 4.2? I wonder if I wait a month or so if they will go back down?
   
  I suppose I could only charge them while in the amp, so they never go past 4.2 volts. What are your thoughts? thanks


----------



## ClieOS

zoologico said:


> Hello, one question.
> Could be ok the battery of a Nokia X6 to be used on fiio e11?
> thanks




No. 



marcusgi said:


> ClieOS,
> 
> I got these batteries on ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180728266763
> ...



4.6V is way over the top. Overcharging can cause the battery to explode and you definitely don't want that. That shows the battery you got might not be properly built and I really advise you not to use it anymore. If you want to try it pout, just wait for the voltage to drop back down before putting it into the amp and see if the amp can charge it normally. You must be careful as this could damage your amp as well.


----------



## marcusgi

ClieOS,
   
  Thanks for your quick response, I have a 2nd (different brand) battery on order, that has worked since I ordered the E11. Works like a champ.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110676898902
   
  I wonder how long it would take the Feipusi BL-5B battery to drain from 4.6 to 4.0 volts without being able to put it in a device? I doubt that the amp would charge it higher than 4.2 volts once it finally dropped. But then again, it does say High Power... Oh well, only out $12.41


----------



## DomieMic65

Has anybody paired E11 with AKG K271mkII??
  Impressions??


----------



## orbilius

Adding my 2 cents.  
   
  I use the E11 with a rockboxed iPod classic loaded with FLAC cd rips.  When traveling I use Shure 315 IEMs with the amp set to low on EQ setting 1.  At home or in the office I use Denon D2000s with the amp on hi and eq to flat.  So far I am very pleased with the setup.  Low cost, portable, and sounds great by my ears.  Although not a high end setup, I compared the iPod/Fiio combo to the Nuforce Udac 2/Foobar setup I have with my laptop.  I couldn't tell a difference between these two, admittedly, mid-fi setups.  
   
  The Fiio had enough power to drive the Denons and I have no hiss with the Shure 315s.


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





marcusgi said:


> ClieOS,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response, I have a 2nd (different brand) battery on order, that has worked since I ordered the E11. Works like a champ.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110676898902
> ...


 


 You could run a resistor across it or run some leads to a light bulb but I'd try to knock it down sooner than wating.


----------



## marcusgi

So, I measured my old battery and low and behold it was around 4.5-4.6 volts too. All of this was not the batteries, it was the contacts in the E-11. I took a pair of tweezer and pulled on the contacts a little and now all the batteries work. Just thought I would share with others that might have this trouble.


----------



## steviiee

Would I benefit using the e11 with this set up?
   
  iPhone 4 + Soundmagic e10/Dunu Hephaes
  iPod touch 2g + Soundmagic e10/Dunu Hephaes
   
  Thank you..
   
  I'm looking for more bass and/or some clarity.


----------



## bhanzc

Fiio E11 makes Klipsch Image X10 sounds bad, not clear any more. I bought E11 because my Clip zip can't supply enough power for x10. X10 is a mess with E11 on my mp3 player or my pc. But the other earphones sound nice with it. It's pretty strange, got any idea for that?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





bhanzc said:


> Fiio E11 makes Klipsch Image X10 sounds bad, not clear any more. I bought E11 because my Clip zip can't supply enough power for x10. X10 is a mess with E11 on my mp3 player or my pc. But the other earphones sound nice with it. It's pretty strange, got any idea for that?


 


 Even with 50ohm impedance, Clip Zip should still be able to drive X10 properly as it has a pretty high sensitivity. As for E11 + E10, I think it is synergy issue.


----------



## bhanzc

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Even with 50ohm impedance, Clip Zip should still be able to drive X10 properly as it has a pretty high sensitivity. As for E11 + E10, I think it is synergy issue.


 


  Yes, zip(with rockbox) could drive x10 very loud, but not clear. After adding E11, it became much clear, but not clear enough.
  What do you mean synergy issue?


----------



## bhanzc

BTW, x10 is a very nice earphone with Musiland moniter 01 mini, which connected by usb port to my pc.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





bhanzc said:


> Yes, zip(with rockbox) could drive x10 very loud, but not clear. After adding E11, it became much clear, but not clear enough.
> What do you mean synergy issue?


 

 Synergy is kind of complex issue. To put it on simple term, it is how each chain of whole setup affects the end result (a.k.a. how each gear synergises). If you pair a warm headphone to a warm amp, the result might sound worst. But if you pair a lean headphone to a warm amp, they might compensate each others' weakness. This is opposite to those who believe that everything before the headphone (i.e, source, amp, etc) must be absolutely neutral and synergy is a mistake or poor design. My POV is, we don't live in a perfect world with perfect flat gear nor have the same taste for neutralness. So getting the right synergy is an practical issue in the real world. For X10, I'll prefer to drive it with something more bright and may be a bit colored, just to counter the mid-centric sound of the X10.


----------



## bhanzc

My Musiland monitor 01 mini is a warm soundcard. I read some articles about E11, I perfer it to be a neutral one. X10 is a warm earphone.
   X10 sounds great with my soundcard, but not clear with the amp. That's the most weired thing...
  I contacted with Fiio, so far they haven't gave me satisfy answer. The issue is proved by other users in China.
  I believe X10 is more popular in western countries. E11 is one of the best sellers. Anyone got the same issue?


----------



## JamesFiiO

I got the PM from erji.net. and we may try it in Jaben ( they are out sales agents, LOL ). I think maybe our new E17 can solve this problem by boost the treble a little. also it should not be the problem of output power because E11 can output about
   
  100mW at 50 ohms loader.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





bhanzc said:


> My Musiland monitor 01 mini is a warm soundcard. I read some articles about E11, I perfer it to be a neutral one. X10 is a warm earphone.
> X10 sounds great with my soundcard, but not clear with the amp. That's the most weired thing...
> I contacted with Fiio, so far they haven't gave me satisfy answer. The issue is proved by other users in China.
> I believe X10 is more popular in western countries. E11 is one of the best sellers. Anyone got the same issue?


 

 Not really sure what you mean by "clear". It is definitely not a frequency response issue as E11 has been tested to have a very flat FR curve.  (and a very low output impedance that doesn't color the FR curve of the headphone). The only thing I can think of is the perceived dark nature of E11. I call it 'perceived' because I don't perceive it as being dark. But others think it is dark because E11 has really fast and impactful bass response (which is a sign of power for me) that grabs people's attention first before they pay attention to mid and treble. If anything E11 sounds fairly neutral with a small sense of warm in it for me as I have A/Bed it with analytical amps like T3D and 3MOVE. I suspect you are having the same feeling as others. The speed and impact of the lower end overwhelms your feeling and make you feel like E11 doesn't sound 'clear'  with X10.


----------



## bhanzc

No clear, I mean dark, very dark.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





bhanzc said:


> No clear, I mean dark, very dark.


 


 In such case, I would think the E6 is more useful for you.


----------



## bhanzc

Thanks for your advice. I didn't expect the amp changes the sound so much.


----------



## SteveSatch

Just ordered an E11 tonight.


----------



## TTker

seems it improves sound quality a little bit


----------



## Audiofeel

I just received my E11 this morning and mind you I haven't received my LOD yet so I'm still awaiting it. Is it really normal for a slight hiss to be apparent (even though slight is quite subjective) even when there is no input plugged in (on low power, low gain, eq 0)? It's almost not audible when music is playing though. Changing it from high power to low power doesn't really lower the hissing either.


----------



## KimChee

I didn't get any when using the L9..headphone out.


----------



## ClieOS

It depends largely on how hiss prone your headphone is. If it is very hiss prone (i.e. SE530, some custom IEM), then you will hear hissing.


----------



## CloakedMistborn

Does anyone know if I'll have a problem pairing the E11 with the Music Streamer II for awhile until I can afford a desktop amp. I know someone said they had clipping with the E9 and MS2 I've e-mailed HRT and asked the DAC board but haven't had a response. Thanks.


----------



## VortexBlast

I just received my E11 today and I'm really enjoying it but I've got a question.
  What's the switch inside the amplifier where the battery is located? It has high power and low power written on it. And what is it for?
  And can I directly charge the E11 directly through the wall socket?


----------



## bvbull200

Question for the E11 users (and any other amp users).  I have one on the way but thought of a question.  I will be using this in conjunction with an HTC Evo 3D (Android smartphone) and my UE TripleFi 10 IEMs.  I have noticed that with some of the music that I listen to, off of Google Music particularly, there is a "hiss" in the background.  Obviously it is most noticeable during low/quiet parts of the music, but it is there.  As best I know, there is not an LOD output available like for the iPhone, so I'm plugged in to the headphone jack directly.  I do, however, have a Jabra Clipper that I usually use at work with my crummy headphones at work or when I run with my exercising headphones.  If you aren't familiar, you can Google it, but it is basically a Bluetooth device with a headphone output, so you can turn any headphones in to Bluetooth headphones (also make/receive calls, control media, etc.).  The real beauty is that the Clipper doesn't have the hiss at all.  That said, the sound is a little flat.  Will it be to my benefit to connect to my phone via the Clipper, then plug the Clipper in to the E11, then out of the E11 to the TF10's?  I suppose a comparison is the only REAL answer, but figured I'd throw out the question while I waited on the amp to show up.
   
  Hope that all made sense.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





vortexblast said:


> I just received my E11 today and I'm really enjoying it but I've got a question.
> What's the switch inside the amplifier where the battery is located? It has high power and low power written on it. And what is it for?
> And can I directly charge the E11 directly through the wall socket?


 

 The switch inside is exactly what it says - a power switch for regulating power output.  It's almost like a second gain switch.  Will help really hard to drive headphones - but comes at the expense of battery life.  Just keep it on low power unless you really need to change it.
   
  And yes - you can charge from a wall adaptor - I've used mine.


----------



## Audiofeel

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It depends largely on how hiss prone your headphone is. If it is very hiss prone (i.e. SE530, some custom IEM), then you will hear hissing.


 


 Thanks ClieOS, then the hiss just might be because of me using a cheap and nasty pair of earphones (UE something) whilst I wait for my reshells to come back. I was just cautious because someone earlier in the thread said that a very 'strong' hiss was apparent even with optimal settings and he/she had to get a replacement. Amazing review by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## dorino

IEMs hiss. That's _almost_ guaranteed, even the really expensive ones hiss on most amps.


----------



## VortexBlast

Quote: 





brooko said:


> The switch inside is exactly what it says - a power switch for regulating power output.  It's almost like a second gain switch.  Will help really hard to drive headphones - but comes at the expense of battery life.  Just keep it on low power unless you really need to change it.
> 
> And yes - you can charge from a wall adaptor - I've used mine.


 

 Thanks! I thought it was a voltage regulator switch. It comes at high power on default so I think I'll keep it there at the moment.
   
  My Shure SE425 also hiss but it's not a very loud hiss, it doesn't affect the music at all.. It's almost the same hiss as listening directly through my iPod Touch.


----------



## ClieOS

It is actually a kind of voltage switch, just not directly to your headphone but to the opamp. It regulates how much voltage is supplied to the opamp so it can either be in lower performance (but longer battery life) mode or high performance (but shorter battery life) mode.


----------



## Focker

I'm new to the whole headphone/portable audio scene...in the process of putting together some funds for a Meier Corda Jazz + BeyerD T1 combo...in the meantime I added the Fiio E11 to my iPod (7thgen 160gb) and some Etymotic IEMs with Comply foam tips (really helps with the low end!). I have to say, I was skeptical about whether this amp would make any difference, but so far I'm very happy with it. This little portable system sounds great, and it's far more revealing and transparent than I would have imagined. My music files are almost all in ALAC format, and the compressed overproduced tracks stick out like a sore thumb. My Iron and Wine cuts sound SO much better than anything from Foo Fighters...I didnt' expect that. But this little Fiio is a winner. It's much smaller than I thought, it charges up in less than 2 hr, and the sound is very impressive. Bypassing the crappy amp in the iPod is the way to go!


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Hi,
   
  What do you think about the AKG K271 MKII and the FIIO E11 ?
  Is this a good choice, good idea ? Better sound ? More bass ?
   
  Thanks a lot


----------



## sky777

Do I really need a LOD to make this amp sound better? Have the Fiio e11 and I just use the 3.5mm jack and sounds fine to me. How much of a change will it have if I use the LOD?


----------



## drgnclwk

^I've been finding mixed answers on this so I'm curious as well.  Just ordered an e11 the other day, but still debating on whether or not I should pick up a LOD to go with it.


----------



## oTTwTTo

I've tried both cables and there is a pretty big difference. The LOD lets you bypass the internal amp of the ipod. There is a big volume difference at the same settings.


----------



## Y2HBK

Has anyone ever had issues ordering from micca before? I ordered my E11 at the beginning of the week and it sat in processing for days. I had to email them twice before it shipped but never did receive a response from my email. I was ecstatic to see that the item finally shipped but its via USPS which is terrible. For Fed Ex or UPS a shipment from VA to my location is 1 day. It has been 3 days that USPS has had my package and its finally in my state but still nowhere near my city. And USPS really wonders sometimes why UPS and Fed Ex aren't in the same boat they are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  /rant


----------



## MrNurse

I decided to also ask this here since the ZO2 thread is a little dead.
   
  I'm new with amps since I've been only researching the E11 and ZO2 for about a month.
   
  I had a few questions if anyone has had both the E11 and ZO2:
   
   
   
   
  Now I'm wondering about the E11 vs. ZO2. My ZO2 takes a while to ship.

 The reason is that I have lots of bass; and even EQ'd it to more than I was happy with. Even crazier, I can even EQ my Clip+ to have even more. The only thing is that I think I'm pushing it over the limit, which is another thing I'm concerned with. See: http://www.head-fi.org/t/592742/did-i-destroy-the-right-side-driver-on-my-hfi-580-because-of-massive-bass
   
  My main questions were:
  1. Since I can get to the point of distortion bass-wise, do I even need the ZO2?
   
  2. Would the ZO2 it somehow make that distortion point even higher meaning I can squeeze out even more bass with the ZO2 w/o distortion? Or is the max bass limited on the driver/headphones?
   
  3. Would I blow my driver with that much bass?
   
  4. Is the sound quality noticeably better with the ZO2 over the E5 amp?
   
  5. Is the sound quality noticeably better with the E11 over the ZO2? Because if bass is limited to what the headphone driver can handle, then I should be going for sound quality over bass quantity.
   
  6. The E11 having 3 levels of bass boost? What setting on the E11 would the E5 with bass boost on be equal to?
   
  7. How is the battery life on the ZO2 vs. the E11?
   

  
  Quote: 





bvbull200 said:


> Question for the E11 users (and any other amp users).  I have one on the way but thought of a question.  I will be using this in conjunction with an HTC Evo 3D (Android smartphone) and my UE TripleFi 10 IEMs.  I have noticed that with some of the music that I listen to, off of Google Music particularly, there is a "hiss" in the background.  Obviously it is most noticeable during low/quiet parts of the music, but it is there.  As best I know, there is not an LOD output available like for the iPhone, so I'm plugged in to the headphone jack directly.  I do, however, have a Jabra Clipper that I usually use at work with my crummy headphones at work or when I run with my exercising headphones.  If you aren't familiar, you can Google it, but it is basically a Bluetooth device with a headphone output, so you can turn any headphones in to Bluetooth headphones (also make/receive calls, control media, etc.).  The real beauty is that the Clipper doesn't have the hiss at all.  That said, the sound is a little flat.  Will it be to my benefit to connect to my phone via the Clipper, then plug the Clipper in to the E11, then out of the E11 to the TF10's?  I suppose a comparison is the only REAL answer, but figured I'd throw out the question while I waited on the amp to show up.
> 
> Hope that all made sense.


 
  Hey man is that your Porsche in your avatar?!
 My Porsche is my avatar!


----------



## ClieOS

Answered in *bold*.
  
  Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> 1. Since I can get to the point of distortion bass-wise, do I even need the ZO2?
> 
> *Bass distortion might be a sign of clipping on the source, not the headphone (unless you know you have a very powerful source that has a lot of voltage swing). If you EQ on your source, say Clip+ and get distortion, I'll say you are clipping the Clip+ internal amp because it is unable to output as much bass as you are asking for. The point of bass boost on amp generally avoids the clipping problem as they are almost always has more power than the source, which means they can pump out more bass without distortion.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Y2HBK

Delivered today by USPS from Micca:


----------



## Ludwigvan1952

Thanks for the great review! I am considering this with my new Shure SE425s. The E6 is such an improvement over the amp in the iPod (I use the line out from the dock connector) that it seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Answered in *bold*.


 


   
  Thanks a lot for your reply. My 580 ended up bein defective and my new ones are much better. 
   
  I just received my ZO2 today and its horrible and sounds worse than my E5. I think it might also be defective. I'm using my Rockbox Clip+ and Pro 900. 
  See: http://www.head-fi.org/t/589201/digizoid-zo2-3-impression-discussion-thread/150
   
  So I went and bought the E11 and hope it will sound much better bass-wise. I will charge it and report back.


----------



## junkers

What does it mean when the input impedance is rated >5K? I'm trying to get some caps for a DIYmod, and wanted to know if there was a range or something for the input impedance for the E11. Are we talking about a 5K-10K range or 5K-100K range?


----------



## ClieOS

It means the minimum input impedance is 5k ohm, and that's all you need to know to calculate corner freq. (which is defined by the minimum input impedance).


----------



## MrNurse

I knew before I bought these that they seem a bit fragile. I watched a video and this guy had a dent on his E11 amp. That is why I wanted to get the ZO2, but I wasn't satisfied with the ZO2.
  Now a week later, I get back from the gym and notice a dent on my E11! I think it was from my iPhone! Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can't find a good alternative with good bass boost around the same price.
   
  wow..
   
  Quote: 





> E17 versus the E11  We’re talking strictly amplifiers here, and I have to conclude that the E11 is the better amplifier. More ample power, smoother, more refined. The E11 has much more depth in the soundstage though the width is slightly narrower. But everytime you have to choose between depth and width, it’s always the depth because that’s what gives you three dimensionality. Well anyway remember that the E11 is an amplifier only unit, no DAC.


----------



## doublea71

what kind of case is that on your ipod?


----------



## Len Brennan

Hi Guys,
 I recently bought a Fiio E11 amp and L9 cable to use with my iPhone 4s. When I listen to music I get a lot of interference (EMI?) from the phone. I can stop it by putting the phone in 'Airplane mode' but this means I can't recieve calls or text messages. Is there anything I can do to stop the interference? Is this a problem with all Fiio amps?
 Many thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

len brennan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently bought a Fiio E11 amp and L9 cable to use with my iPhone 4s. When I listen to music I get a lot of interference (EMI?) from the phone. I can stop it by putting the phone in 'Airplane mode' but this means I can't recieve calls or text messages. Is there anything I can do to stop the interference? Is this a problem with all Fiio amps?
> 
> Many thanks.




EMI resistance vary from amp to amp. It can go from loud noise (enough to cause ringing in the ear) to barely audible. E11 is what I consider to be 'moderate'. E17, for example, is very quiet. There really is nothing much you can do.


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> what kind of case is that on your ipod?


 


  Incase slider. And I didn't even run or anything, just lifted weights. I wasn't planning on using my iPhone but my Clip+ died during the workout.


----------



## beeeatsme

I thought I'd chime in that the build quality on my e11 turned out to be pretty suspect.  I had the input jack go squirrely on me after about a month.  Now if I knew anything about electronics repair I could probably bend it back in to shape on the internal side, but being ignorant and lazy I got a headstage arrow instead.  Now I have twice the ports to ruin before it becomes useless!


----------



## Kaffeemann

Does it make any sense letting the E11 play through the headphone jack of my sony s639?


----------



## antikryst

my e11 just died on me. it powers up and i get that turn on thump through my headphones. but i hear nothing after that turn on thump.
   
  emailed fiio and the amazon seller about returns/repair. no reply until now.


----------



## Freefallr4545

Do you get the blue light and or red for charging?


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





freefallr4545 said:


> Do you get the blue light and or red for charging?


 


  Blue means it's on. Red means it's charging.


----------



## Freefallr4545

Yeah I was referring to antikryst problem


----------



## PurpleAngel

How long will the E11 last before needing recharging?


----------



## ClieOS

purpleangel said:


> How long will the E11 last before needing recharging?




As mentioned in the first page - depending on the battery capacity, the stock should lasts >10hours on regular use, more if you have an aftermarket higher capacity battery.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Anyone have an issue with the 16 ohm output impedance when using low impedance portable headphones?
   
  I suspect not, but I just thought I would check.  Thinking about pairing these with the Sony MDR-Z1000.  Anyone have a specific experience with that combo?
   
  Thanks


----------



## R-Audiohead

Also, any idea on the comparison of the iBasso T3 and FiiO e11?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





clieos said:


> As mentioned in the first page - depending on the battery capacity, the stock should lasts >10hours on regular use, more if you have an aftermarket higher capacity battery.


 
  Is there a recommended brand of an aftermarket higher capacity battery?
   
  P,S. my E11 arrived about 9 hours, now I can clearly hear all the imperfections in my mp3s.
  I take that as a good sign as to the quality of the E11 headphone amplifier.


----------



## ClieOS

purpleangel said:


> Is there a recommended brand of an aftermarket higher capacity battery?
> 
> P,S. my E11 arrived about 9 hours, now I can clearly hear all the imperfections in my mp3s.
> I take that as a good sign as to the quality of the E11 headphone amplifier.




I am using this one. Not really 2050mAh, but closer to 1400mAh.


----------



## Freefallr4545

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I am using this one. Not really 2050mAh, but closer to 1400mAh.


 


  Clieos, 
   
   
   I just wanted to personally thank you in your recent guidance to HeadPhone Amps. Never used one before, so your answers to basic questions were very helpful. I found the Fiio E-11 to fit every need or desire, at this time.


----------



## ClieOS

Glad to know I can be of help. Cheer.


----------



## iburdeinick

Hello ClieOS
   
  Just ordered te e11 + L9  for use with iPod Classic 80GB 5th Generation for the Westone UM3X and Sony MDR V6.
   
  Any Suggestion for what settings are the best? or any other accessory.
   
  Cheers


----------



## lXxCannibalxXl

I just bought my Sennheiser HD25-1 II after days of reserching and i was wondering which amp suit my "situation" best.
  As you might have figured out i'm new to the hi-fi world however my taste in music built up with years of listening to various music , mostly metal.(My english is not too good as well).
  I listen mostly to melodic-technical death metal which is not so popular nor it is filled with junk-lowquality music. My favorite bands are by far In Flames,Decapitated,Dark Tranquillity. Also i play guitar my self and i would like my amp to come in handy when playing guitar too (my neighbors don't like my skillful guitar playing so i have to wear headphone and listen to my guitar's sound ),
  My portable setting is Ipod Touch 4g+FiiO l9 LOD+ Sennheiser HD25-1 II .I was going to buy a PA2V2 before making this thread and my budget can stretch up to 150$ at most but i'd prefer a <100$ amp myself !
  My expectation of the amp is not to give me plenty of bass(i don't like artificial added bass to my tracks) and clear and a little dark sound which doesn't screw up when it comes to extremely fast and complex music like Decapitated's tracks.
  thanks for reading all that .
  Do you think E11 would be suitable for my situation or the PA2V2 ?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





iburdeinick said:


> Hello ClieOS
> 
> Just ordered te e11 + L9  for use with iPod Classic 80GB 5th Generation for the Westone UM3X and Sony MDR V6.
> 
> ...


 
  Turn off all the EQ on you iPod, connect everything up and enjoy


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





r-audiohead said:


> Anyone have an issue with the 16 ohm output impedance when using low impedance portable headphones?


 
   
  The E11 does not have 16 Ohm output impedance, only about 0.5.


----------



## Peterlovemusic

Quote: 





clieos said:


> *[REVIEW] FiiO E11 - Final Thought*
> 
> Many thanks to FiiO on the E11 sample. This is the pre-release sample and the final packaging might not be exactly same.
> 
> ...


 
  In fact,Can the AKG K450 be amped with this guy(Fiio E11)?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





peterlovemusic said:


> In fact,Can the AKG K450 be amped with this guy(Fiio E11)?


 
  Wow, no need to quote the whole first post.
   
  Anyway, K450's spec looks to be very easy to drive, so I'll assume there won't be any problem for E11 to drive it at all. The real question is how well the two go together, which unfortunately I don't know.


----------



## Peterlovemusic

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Wow, no need to quote the whole first post.
> 
> Anyway, K450's spec looks to be very easy to drive, so I'll assume there won't be any problem for E11 to drive it at all. The real question is how well the two go together, which unfortunately I don't know.


 


  I worry that if the E11 added with K450,I afraid that the E11 may break the K450 down


----------



## Greyowl

>  While *E7* can be a little too dry and cold which makes it sounds a little grainy on the top, _not the best with analytical sounding headphone_. The _E11 is just a tad warmer _not to fall into the same trap but at the same time not appear to be obviously colored. E11 also has a better bass boost implementation.
   
  Would the E11 then be a good match-up for the HifMan RE0?
   
  Many thanks ClieOS for all your posts!


----------



## ClieOS

peterlovemusic said:


> I worry that if the E11 added with K450,I afraid that the E11 may break the K450 down




As long as you don't turn the amp too loud, the K450 will be fine. Headphone amp is designed to drive headphone, not destroy them


----------



## Makiah S

Nice review! I'm itching to get an E11 to pair with my current 24ohm XB700 and hopefully the XB1000's later on! Although looking at the specs of both the XB700 and XB1000 would there be any chance of damage to ether? My current E6 is run with the Volume Output at Max, so my source does not die as fast, so I'm wondering if I'll be able to keep my source at about 2/3 volume output and use the E11 to get the volume I want without my going deaf or the headphones breaking!
   
  I'm still wondering though if it would be worthwhile to use the E11 as portable and the e7_e9 combo for a non portable source...


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Nice review! I'm itching to get an E11 to pair with my current 24ohm XB700 and hopefully the XB1000's later on! Although looking at the specs of both the XB700 and XB1000 would there be any chance of damage to ether? My current E6 is run with the Volume Output at Max, so my source does not die as fast, so I'm wondering if I'll be able to keep my source at about 2/3 volume output and use the E11 to get the volume I want without my going deaf or the headphones breaking!
> 
> I'm still wondering though if it would be worthwhile to use the E11 as portable and the e7_e9 combo for a non portable source...


 


  I don't see how the e11 could damage them. Also, those headphones don't seem that sensitive, so I don't think they'll be getting too loud too fast, so I don't think you'll go deaf unless you set the output of the e11 at max and you use high gain.


----------



## ClieOS

Yep, it is more likely you will damage your hearing before E11 ever going to damage those headphone.


----------



## charmerci

This E11 looks just like what I need for my cheap mp2 player.


----------



## PurpleAngel

I skimmed the thread a little but did see answers to my two questions.
  Does the (new) battery (BL-5B) on the E11 need to be drained and recharged a few times to get it to hold more of a charge?
  Do BL-5B 1800 mAh batteries work in the E11?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> I skimmed the thread a little but did see answers to my two questions.
> Does the (new) battery (BL-5B) on the E11 need to be drained and recharged a few times to get it to hold more of a charge?
> Do BL-5B 1800 mAh batteries work in the E11?


 
   

 First Q: Yes, but charge it to full first before you drain it. It doesn't get it to hold more charge, just help to condition the battery to full charge.
  2nd Q: Any BL-5B battery should work with E11.


----------



## t-jays one

hey guys
i got a fiio e11 and it is awesome 
so i got a question to ask
 i want to get an ATH-SJ55  104 db and 48 ohms can this amp drive it ?
and how should i know if my amp is strong enough for any other headphone
and my source is cowon i9 with 60 mw output over 16 ohm
thanks


----------



## musiclover666

My Superlux HD668b are 98dB and 56 Ohms as well my JVC HA-RX700s are 105dB and 48 Ohms. I have run both with my E11 with no problem. The JVC's are very close in dB and Ohms to the ATH-SJ55s, so I would guess that the E11 would have no problem driving them to your liking. That's just my opinion. Perhaps someone who owns the SJ55s could chime in.
   
  Cheers,
  Dan


----------



## t-jays one

thanks man
  i am sure now
  but is there a formulla to calculate if the amp is strong enough for any other headphones?


----------



## gordec

Anyone use the E11 without the LOD? I'm using it with the Samsung Galaxy Note. No lineout in android phones, but I could use my Sony Walkman player and buy the LOD. Currently with the UE TF10s, I can barely tell any difference in sound quality with or without the E11. I'm planning on getting a higher end circumaural soon that will push the limits of the E11 later. Just wondering, should I expect a significant improvement with LOD vs connecting through the 3.5mm out?


----------



## SimplyMe

Good day 
  just want to know if this is good for my Superlux 661? 
  'cause I'm planning to get one.  thanks.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





gordec said:


> Anyone use the E11 without the LOD? I'm using it with the Samsung Galaxy Note. No lineout in android phones, but I could use my Sony Walkman player and buy the LOD. Currently with the UE TF10s, I can barely tell any difference in sound quality with or without the E11. I'm planning on getting a higher end circumaural soon that will push the limits of the E11 later. Just wondering, should I expect a significant improvement with LOD vs connecting through the 3.5mm out?


 

 I use the E11 without LOD on my Sansa Clip+ This is how I set it up. Also with TF10s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Usually you would turn your players volume up to around 3/4 then use the amp, which I did for a long time but found causes distortion quickly. So, after being into car audio for many years and knowing a general rule of keeping your source volume as low as possible and setting your amps gain to a limit I now set the E11 at 6/8 and use the Clip+ Volume. I found it gives much better results when using this method. Try it for yourself and see if you notice a difference.

 I also have a Sony Walkman which I use an L5 LOD with, for some reason the Walkmans LOD output is very low and you much turn the E11 up far louder than normal. it does not give satisfactory results so I don't bother anymore. I don't know how to explain the Walkmans LOD output technically I'm just running through my experience.


----------



## KimChee

It will sound better through the LOD, but it may drain your battery..
  Quote: 





gordec said:


> Anyone use the E11 without the LOD? I'm using it with the Samsung Galaxy Note. No lineout in android phones, but I could use my Sony Walkman player and buy the LOD. Currently with the UE TF10s, I can barely tell any difference in sound quality with or without the E11. I'm planning on getting a higher end circumaural soon that will push the limits of the E11 later. Just wondering, should I expect a significant improvement with LOD vs connecting through the 3.5mm out?


----------



## nbloom

I have a pair of HF3s and while I love the sound of them I was wondering if I would get even better sound (and admittedly some extra bass) if I used the E11 with a LOD? If not, is there an amp under $200US that would improve the sound? I will be using these with a 3rd gen. iPod touch as my source.


----------



## ClieOS

Since you are using an Etymotic, I strongly recommend the JDS C421 with AD8620 as an upgrade over E11.


----------



## rawrster

So I've been toying at the idea of going back to portable rigs and having a lod for my itouch and an amp. I noticed that B&H is selling Fiio stuff which I was pretty surprised at so can just pick them up. I was thinking of getting the lod cable I think is the L9 and then the E11 as the amp. I do have a few questions before I buy anything however.
   
  How is the volume adjustment on sensitive iems as well as the channel imbalance. I only have a custom iem so typically with amps they go from silence to too loud way too quick and there is some channel imbalance on low volumes and when it gets to good balance it becomes too loud. Also I read somewhere that when you fully charge it the amp doesn't work unless you take out the battery and put it back in. Is that still the case or was that something in a pre release sample?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Joshii

Would the E11 be a good amp for The audio technica PRO700mK2 or is this headphone easy to drive


----------



## rawrster

So i ended up going to B&H after finding out they sold Fiio gear and ended up buying the L9, E11, E6 and saw they had the E1 and got them all yesterday. I gave up portable rigs like this a while back so not sure about the E11 and L9 but the E1 seems pretty cool esp with my itouch since the screen has to go on for me to change songs so having the navigation there is handy.


----------



## Techno Kid

Is the E11 a noticeable upgrade over the E6?  I've got the E6 but since the E11 is only $63 I'm thinking of picking one up.


----------



## gordec

I been using the E11 with my Galaxy Note (ATT version) and UE TF10s for 1 month now. I turn the volume on the Note up to about 80%, and usually I can leave the E11 volume pretty low for my ears. I know the amplifier is not suppose to "improve sound quality," but the songs I listen to clearly have more clarity, separation, and brightness to them. Also for long listening, it's not a fatiguing.


----------



## Focker

I really enjoy my E11, but I love it even more paired with my Beyerdynamic DT1350s. These headphones are pretty easy to drive, but the E11 really made a nice improvement. I ran an RCA-to-mini cable from the analog outs on my Oppo bluray player, into the E11, and then to the Dt1350s...what a great way to watch a flick! The sound was spectacular.


----------



## PurpleAngel

I think an E11 with a docking and recharging station and be able to use it with a desktop computer from the docking station would be nice.


----------



## shorty920

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but can someone tell me would I be better off with a E7, E11, or something else for my DT 770 pro 80s?
   
  I've been using my Beyers with my Samsung GS2 and while it sounds good, I've always wondered if it could sound much better. I've also been plugging it into my desktop speakers (no soundcard) and it sounds pretty good as well. I'm just wondering if any one of those two fiiio products will make a noticeable difference in bass and SQ. I mostly listen to "iTunes" quality music with 320kbps sound. Thanks.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





shorty920 said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but can someone tell me would I be better off with a E7, E11, or something else for my DT 770 pro 80s?
> 
> I've been using my Beyers with my Samsung GS2 and while it sounds good, I've always wondered if it could sound much better. I've also been plugging it into my desktop speakers (no soundcard) and it sounds pretty good as well. I'm just wondering if any one of those two Fiiio products will make a noticeable difference in bass and SQ. I mostly listen to "iTunes" quality music with 320kbps sound. Thanks.


 
  The Fiio E11 amp (no DAC) comes with a better headphone amplifier then the E7 (DAC & Amp).
  With the E7 you can plug it into your computer's USB port and both the E7s DAC and amp. will improve the sounds of the DT770 Pro 80-ohm.
  But you can not use the E7s DAC feature with your Samsung GS3 (cell phone?).
  I say get an Asus Xonar DG or DGX sound card for your computer (their low cost), their DAC & Amp. that will make your DT770 Pro 80-ohm sound better.
  Get the Fiio E11 to go with your cell phone.
  As the E11's headphone amplifier is better then the Xoner DG(X), you can always plug the E11 between the Xonar and your DT770s.


----------



## shorty920

Thanks for the quick response.
   
  I will be using my beyers with several sources including my Samsung SGS2 (Android phone), laptop, and home desktop. I am hoping to not install sound cards on both the laptop and the desktop and I was hoping an external source like the E7 would do the job. It really sucks that the E7 won't have it's DAC available for my phone. So with this in mind, would you still recommend the E11?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





shorty920 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> I will be using my beyers with several sources including my Samsung SGS2 (Android phone), laptop, and home desktop. I am hoping to not install sound cards on both the laptop and the desktop and I was hoping an external source like the E7 would do the job. It really sucks that the E7 won't have it's DAC available for my phone. So with this in mind, would you still recommend the E11?


 
  I like the E11, but having a better DAC for laptop and desktop would be nice.
  Fiio makes external USB DACs for under $30, Fiio D3 and D5
  The DAC Destroyer USB DAC is nice, sells for $50 on eBay (It is a nice DAC, I have one).
   
  Or just get the E7 (or E10) and just plug your phone into the amp part (E7 or E10) only.


----------



## JamesFiiO

E17 will be a good option too, with the same amp section as E11 and a decent DAC section support 192k/24bit from coaxial and optical in, and 96k/24bit from USB in.


----------



## shorty920

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> I like the E11, but having a better DAC for laptop and desktop would be nice.
> Fiio makes external USB DACs for under $30, Fiio D3 and D5
> The DAC Destroyer USB DAC is nice, sells for $50 on eBay (It is a nice DAC, I have one).
> 
> Or just get the E7 (or E10) and just plug your phone into the amp part (E7 or E10) only.


 
   
  How much of a difference does the D3 and D5 make? I bought a Fiio E5 a long time ago and while it works, it didn't really do anything for my 770 pro80. The small bass boost was nice but I barely heard a difference other than that. For my 8gb Ipod nano the E5 gave it enough power to use in my car speakers w/o sounding like garbage but otherwise it was useless for my Beyers. Point is if the D3/D5 is going to make a "E5" difference I may just stick to the E7. Otherwise, getting a E11 and a D3/D5 is something I'm VERY interested in since I can then use my beyers with my ps3 (something I always wanted to do) and I may pick up a monitor eventually and use my beyers with that (can the E7 do what I just mentioned as well?). Ultimately if the E11 to D3/D5 combo produces better sound than just an E7 then I'll get the combo since the extra flexibility would be nice.


----------



## shorty920

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> E17 will be a good option too, with the same amp section as E11 and a decent DAC section support 192k/24bit from coaxial and optical in, and 96k/24bit from USB in.


 
   
  I agree completely. I've heard nothing but raving reviews of the E17. But every penny counts and I'd rather not go above $100. I'm still a little squeamish to the idea of spending as much money on headphone gears as headphones so preferably I want to stick to below $100 .
   
   
  I appreciate all the advice I've been getting. It's been very helpful
   
  EDIT: For the hell of it I wanna throw the E10 into the mix. People say it's not a portable device, but honestly it doesn't look that big I could live with it. I just need a device to be portable enough so that I can move it between dorm and my house frequently without much trouble. I heard the e10 has a DAC comparable to the E17 (tho not _as_ good is what I hear) and the amp part is better than the E7. It sounds intriguing to say the least especially since on Amazon it's about the same price.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





shorty920 said:


> How much of a difference does the D3 and D5 make? I bought a Fiio E5 a long time ago and while it works, it didn't really do anything for my 770 pro80. The small bass boost was nice but I barely heard a difference other than that. For my 8gb Ipod nano the E5 gave it enough power to use in my car speakers w/o sounding like garbage but otherwise it was useless for my Beyers. Point is if the D3/D5 is going to make a "E5" difference I may just stick to the E7. Otherwise, getting a E11 and a D3/D5 is something I'm VERY interested in since I can then use my beyers with my ps3 (something I always wanted to do) and I may pick up a monitor eventually and use my beyers with that (can the E7 do what I just mentioned as well?). Ultimately if the E11 to D3/D5 combo produces better sound than just an E7 then I'll get the combo since the extra flexibility would be nice.


 
  I would recommend the DD (DAC Destroyer), but some would rather spend $28 for the Fiio, then $50 for the DD.
  I'm guessing the E7 comes with a better DAC then the D3/D5.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Hopefully the people at Fiio read this thread.
   
  I really like the Fiio E11. I think it would also be nice if Fiio came out with a version of the E11 with a docking station.
  I think the E11 makes a good low cost headphone amplifier for plugging into sound cards that have a less then perfect headphone amplification.
  But being battery powered I would assume is a turn off for desktop users.
  But if something like the E11 had a docking station that would power and recharge the E11 by AC.
  You could have the docking station connected to a on-board or add-on sound cards line-out/headphone jack with a 3.5mm mini-jack.
  It would make it a good dual use headphone amplifier.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> Hopefully the people at Fiio read this thread.
> 
> I really like the Fiio E11. I think it would also be nice if Fiio came out with a version of the E11 with a docking station.
> I think the E11 makes a good low cost headphone amplifier for plugging into sound cards that have a less then perfect headphone amplification.
> ...


 
   
  Of course we will constantly read all the thread about FiiO in here. E11 is designed as a portable amp, and due to the fact that it is not real ground , so it can not work during charging. but maybe when we release E11 II in the future we will try to upgrade it to a amp which can also powered by AC power.


----------



## Freefallr4545

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> Hopefully the people at Fiio read this thread.
> 
> I really like the Fiio E11. I think it would also be nice if Fiio came out with a version of the E11 with a docking station.
> I think the E11 makes a good low cost headphone amplifier for plugging into sound cards that have a less then perfect headphone amplification.
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Of course we will constantly read all the thread about FiiO in here. E11 is designed as a portable amp, and due to the fact that it is not real ground , so it can not work during charging. but maybe when we release E11 II in the future we will try to upgrade it to a amp which can also powered by AC power.


 
  I also thought of this docking station a few times, and looked at the fiio 10 a few times, and the new 17. I use the fiio 11 for everything, including laptop soundcard enhancement. I ended up just buying another battery and charger and exchange the battery daily. It takes 15 seconds.. Charges last for about 10 hours (on high power, and high gain). 
    I always appreciate the fiio responses here at head fi.....Man sometimes you guys get a beat down...tough business, but I love everything about the E11 INCLUDING cost


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> Hopefully the people at Fiio read this thread.


 
   
  I guess you got your answer


----------



## JamesFiiO

You can post what you wants in a portable am in this thread, http://www.head-fi.org/t/613495/upcoming-fiio-e02i-rocky-and-e12/15
   
  we are developing a new portable amp called E12 and it is the bigger brother of E11. we will see if we can add a AC power supply in our E12.


----------



## vayne08

guys, is there any difference between the free 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable in the fiio e11 than the L8? ... or L9? just want to know?


----------



## gordec

Surprising to me, now owning both the E11 and E17, even thought they both have the same Amp section, the E11 has significantly better resolution and sound stage when just using the amp section compare to the E17.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





gordec said:


> Surprising to me, now owning both the E11 and E17, even thought they both have the same Amp section, the E11 has significantly better resolution and sound stage when just using the amp section compare to the E17.


 
  That doesn't surprise me...the E11 is a great little portable.


----------



## sky777

does anyone use the fiio e11 with the mdr zx700? I have the zx500 and it sounds pretty good with an amp. Wondering if the zx700 will benefit from the e11 as much as the zx500.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I gotta be honest, there's no REAL need for it to be able to be charged while listening unless you listen through it for 18 hours a day. Just plug it in at night and away you go. If you're using a desktop computer, even easier: have the USB plug ready and put 'er in at the end of the day. I did it with my friggin' e6 for months because it made a light hiss when charging while listening (plus I'd rather not have extra cables everywhere).


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





sky777 said:


> Does anyone use the Fiio E11 with the MDR-ZX700? I have the MDR-ZX500 and it sounds pretty good with an amp. Wondering if the MGR-ZX700 will benefit from the E11 as much as the MDR-ZX500.


 
  My Fiio E11 is great for driving my headphones (32-Ohm to 250-Ohm)
  And the MDR-ZX700 are only 24-Ohm, very easy for the E11 to drive the MDR-ZX700s


----------



## DoYaThaing

Hi guys
  I could use some help and clarifications. (I'm new to the audiophile world and I lack a lot of knowledge :/ )
 I have sennheiser hd 25-1 II. Will headphone amp make them sound better or just louder? If I want to improve the quality of the music coming out of my headphones should I get an amp? or is it DAC the answer to my desire?
  I've read a lot about the e11, but if I want to compare it to the e10 (sound quality-wise) which is better?
  I listen to music from my laptop and mobile phone, and I'm looking for quality (As well as cheap solutions) I'll be glad to hear some suggestions on what would I get (if necessary)
  I'm not sure if I'm right, but there is no way to use DAC on a mobile phone (without draining it's battery) so I'm not interested in the e7 model
  I'm thinking of two cheap & flexible solutions (if i need DAC and headphone amp):
  1. getting cheaper DAC (D3 or D5) and good amp (E11)
  2. getting good non portable DAC and amp (E10) and a cheap & very portable amp (E5 or E6)
  FYI, I'm a student and I have my laptop with my at all times. I study a lot and I listen to music during this time (4-8 hours daily sometimes even more, yeah it suck, but this is the cost to become an electrical engineer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). When I'm studying I rather use my phone but I don't mind using my computer if it will give me a better quality. I use public transportation about an hour drive daily (I can only use the phone).
  what do you think??


----------



## DoYaThaing

from a research I did I've found that cheap amps such as e5 / e6 are not recommended with the sennheiser hd 25 because these headphones already have enough power and the contribution of a cheap amp will not add any significant changes. Is that true? what about the e11?
  what about the impact of the e10?
  am I thinking of buying products i dont actually need? or doesn't justifies the amount of money i'm gonna spend?


----------



## Focker

I'd suggest just trying it for yourself and seeing if you like the addition. Some people believe that with solid state amplification, as long as the speakers/headphones have enough current to properly drive them, it's very hard to distinguish among different amps. Others believe that even headphones that are easy to drive can benefit from a better quality amp like the Fiio E11 (vs the quality of your mobile phones amp section). I'm sort of in the middle, myself.


----------



## DoYaThaing

it's a little problematic to try them out, these amps are not sold in my region. i have to order from ebay. So i have to depend on user's opinions only before i do that.
  Now that i got the headphone, i feel that they could use a little more volume. I can live with it though...
   
  I'll get to a question I asked that the answer to it shouldn't be complicated. If i want to improve the quality of the music I should buy a DAC such as the e10 not an amp, am I right?


----------



## conquerator2

Quote: 





doyathaing said:


> it's a little problematic to try them out, these amps are not sold in my region. i have to order from ebay. So i have to depend on user's opinions only before i do that.
> Now that i got the headphone, i feel that they could use a little more volume. I can live with it though...
> 
> I'll get to a question I asked that the answer to it shouldn't be complicated. If i want to improve the quality of the music I should buy a DAC such as the e10 not an amp, am I right?


 
  Well not always. You see amps (e11,etc) usually improve the overall sound quality too (compared to just connected to smartphone or any mp3 player) it just isnt its main focus. While other amps (e10 is still an amp, just has DAC features and more functions) are generally more advanced and focused on quality improvement but still serving as an amp also. E11 for example does a good job at both. So it all depends on what you want more ( E11 - mainly amp + some sound quality improvement) or (E10 - sound quality improvement + also an amp)


----------



## vayne08

it will definitely improve the SQ of your Headphones but not in a very big margin though...


----------



## gordec

Anyone able to pick up some channel imbalance at low volumes? I notice it with Nationite S:Flo2 lineout to E11 to TF10. It's harder to pick up at higher volumes.


----------



## Techno Kid

The Beyer DT 880 250ohm is one of the cans I might get and I'm wondering if the E11 can power them properly?  If not whats the highest impedance the E11 can handle?


----------



## jay-w

What do guys do when the battery runs out? Do you have spare batteries and a charger or do you just go without for a few hours?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





jay-w said:


> What do guys do when the battery runs out? Do you have spare batteries and a charger or do you just go without for a few hours?


 
  For around $13-$15 you can get a simple AC powered battery recharger and two spare batteries (BL-5B) off eBay.


----------



## jay-w

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> For around $13-$15 you can get a simple AC powered battery recharger and two spare batteries (BL-5B) off eBay.


 
  That's a cheap solution. I like the simplicity of the E11 but the inability to use it while charging was bugging me.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





jay-w said:


> What do guys do when the battery runs out? Do you have spare batteries and a charger or do you just go without for a few hours?


 
  I bought mine from the Micca store on Amazon.com and it came with a charger and spare battery at no extra charge.
  Micca


----------



## jay-w

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I bought mine from the Micca store on Amazon.com and it came with a charger and spare battery at no extra charge.
> Micca


 
   
  Thanks for the tip. Do you guys find the bass boost makes a real difference?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





jay-w said:


> Thanks for the tip. Do you guys find the bass boost makes a real difference?


 
  You can definitely hear it. Whether or not you use it depends on what headphones you use with it, of course....my Grados are out of commission, or else I would certainly use it with them. But I certainly don't use it with my ATH-WS55's. It's a nice option to have though.


----------



## jay-w

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> You can definitely hear it. Whether or not you use it depends on what headphones you use with it, of course....my Grados are out of commission, or else I would certainly use it with them. But I certainly don't use it with my ATH-WS55's. It's a nice option to have though.


 
   
  Cool. I use earbuds a lot and a bit of extra body won't go astray.


----------



## earplug

Last night, the volume for my KRK 8400 headphones lowered all of a sudden when using my FiiO E11. The E11's battery ran out this afternoon. When the volume lowered, I was worried that my headphones were broken, but I think it was just the E11 running out of juice. I hope that was it. No big deal if that was the case. My headphones sound just fine from other sources.


----------



## sharkz

Quick question for the experts here. I have seen varying answers so I would like something conclusive. I am going to be feeding an e11 with a Sandisk Fuze via a LOD and I need to know if I need caps in my LOD? Does the Fiio DC filter work well enough that no caps would be necessary?


----------



## ClieOS

sharkz said:


> Quick question for the experts here. I have seen varying answers so I would like something conclusive. I am going to be feeding an e11 with a Sandisk Fuze via a LOD and I need to know if I need caps in my LOD? Does the Fiio DC filter work well enough that no caps would be necessary?




You should be fine without caps on E11, as it has DC protection built in. However, in the long run you will be safer with a capped LOD, especially if you are upgrading to another amp and can't be sure whether it will have DC protection or not.


----------



## JohnSantana

ok, with this E11 connected to the iPhone 4S with Fiio L9 LOD, do I still need to turn on my graphical equalizer (using DENON music apps). ?


----------



## ClieOS

johnsantana said:


> ok, with this E11 connected to the iPhone 4S with Fiio L9 LOD, do I still need to turn on my graphical equalizer (using DENON music apps). ?




Ideally speaking, no. But it really is up to your own preference.


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Ideally speaking, no. But it really is up to your own preference.


 
   
  Great, many thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## iztis

Hey guys thinking of getting this. Will it help improve the sound of Sennheiser IE80s?
   
  If i'm using IE80s, anyone know if there's an audible Hiss with them? 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## RUMAY408

I powered both my Shure 530 and Westone 3X with the E11 without problems.


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





rumay408 said:


> I powered both my Shure 530 and Westone 3X with the E11 without problems.


 
  Hm.. so what can be expected with amping those IEMs ?


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





rumay408 said:


> I powered both my Shure 530 and Westone 3X with the E11 without problems.


 
  Hm.. so what can be expected with amping those IEMs ?


  Great question.  I've been using my E11s to power my B&W P5s over the last 6 months as I've been really into those for portable lately.  So I was answering more on reflex than really thinking through why IEM's might be different.  I have used these with all my portable headphones including IEM's and smaller over the ear phones like Senns PX-ll.   So I had to retest those Westones out with and without the E11.  The 160G IPod plays decently with the Westones but the expansion and seperation of sound you have with the E11's is impressive.  They can blast your ears out so carefully dial the E11's up with the IEM's.  As with more expensive and complicated amps its not the volume of sound you want its the balance and discrete reading of the music you seek.  For the price these little amps deliver the goods.  I go really old school when I use the E11's with a rubber band around either my 16G Nano or 160G Classic.  They weigh about the same as my Nano but are just slightly more bulky.  They are about the size of the IPod classic.  I haven't heard any hiss with these unless you flip off the music completely and leave the E11 on.  Since I bought this amp over a year ago it's been been portable and tough.  I leave these in my pocket walking or doing yard work so they get dirty and I use them for many hours at a time.  I have the E5 which is cheaper and much smaller but just too low powered for me.


----------



## JohnSantana

Thanks for the clarification man.
  do you also use the graphical EQ on your player as well while using the E11 ?


----------



## RUMAY408

I turn off the EQ settings on the IPod and use the E11's. There are 3 levels of bass, 2 levels of gain and either low or high voltage that you can play with inside the amp. I think the setup will vary with individual taste. I keep my settings at low voltage and high gain and at the most 1+ bass.  I just checked out amazon and you can buy a basic unit for $50 about 1/2 of what I paid more than a year ago!.  I would recommend the L LOD to the IPod as it produces much better sound out of the IPod than the regular headphone lead out of the IPod.


----------



## JohnSantana

Cool, thanks man, using the Fiio L9 with Fiio E11 seems to drain my battery faster :-\ ?
   
  and does changing the Voltage settings in the E11 backplane, affects the battery consumption ?
   
  Quote:


rumay408 said:


> I turn off the EQ settings on the IPod and use the E11's. There are 3 levels of bass, 2 levels of gain and either low or high voltage that you can play with inside the amp. I think the setup will vary with individual taste. I keep my settings at low voltage and high gain and at the most 1+ bass.  I just checked out amazon and you can buy a basic unit for $50 about 1/2 of what I paid more than a year ago!.  I would recommend the L LOD to the IPod as it produces much better sound out of the IPod than the regular headphone lead out of the IPod.


----------



## RUMAY408

Good question.  I haven't really kept up with battery consumption.  I generally charge every other day and haven't really kept track of it. I did leave the E11 on overnight by accident and that battery was dead the next day.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote:  





> Fiio E11, battery drain, voltage switch


 
  I would assume setting the voltage switch under the battery to low voltage would save on battery power.


----------



## Judge Buff

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> I would assume setting the voltage switch under the battery to low voltage would save on battery power.


 
  My experience for the past 3 months or so supports your assumption.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> I would assume setting the voltage switch under the battery to low voltage would save on battery power.


 
  I never noticed that was there before! I will definitely try it out that way.....I don't have any headphones that need a ton of power.


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> I never noticed that was there before!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


>


 
  Between that and my having the extra battery and external charger from Micca Store, I won't have to worry about running out of juice now....lol. And for that matter, I do still have the E6....although I usually only pair that with the Clip Zip. It looks silly next to the Classic.


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> Between that and my having the extra battery and external charger from Micca Store, I won't have to worry about running out of juice now....lol. And for that matter, I do still have the E6....although I usually only pair that with the Clip Zip. It looks silly next to the Classic.




It was the first thing I checked on arrival. Have a play around with it, you can notice a difference, mostly in how much volume you use. I used low power full time, mostly because the IEM's really didn't need it. It might suit those JVC better though.

It's all trial and error. For example ...on high power mode you may be able to get away with low gain, and visa versa. There's a graph somewhere that explains how many mW each settings puts out. Low power / high gain etc etc...

I can't find it though.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> It was the first thing I checked on arrival. Have a play around with it, you can notice a difference, mostly in how much volume you use. I used low power full time, mostly because the IEM's really didn't need it. It might suit those JVC better though.
> It's all trial and error. For example ...on high power mode you may be able to get away with low gain, and visa versa. There's a graph somewhere that explains how many mW each settings puts out. Low power / high gain etc etc...
> I can't find it though.


 
  I've always used the low gain, and even now with the low voltage setting, I still can. I'm actually wondering how much of a difference there really is between the  low and high voltage settings, because right now, low voltage/low gain, in a quiet room, the E11 volume is on an indicated 2....and I think that's pretty much where I always was. Granted, these JVC's are very efficient....32 ohm, 106db/1mW.


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> I've always used the low gain, and even now with the low voltage setting, I still can. I'm actually wondering how much of a difference there really is between the  low and high voltage settings, because right now, low voltage/low gain, in a quiet room, the E11 volume is on an indicated 2....and I think that's pretty much where I always was. Granted, these JVC's are very efficient....32 ohm, 106db/1mW.




It's a very subtle difference.  Total win if you can live on low power! 

Did you find the other switch inside. The reverse stereo one?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> It's a very subtle difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nope, I didn't notice any other switch. I'm not sure I would want to reverse the channels anyways though...


----------



## H20Fidelity

achmedisdead said:


> Nope, I didn't notice any other switch. I'm not sure I would want to reverse the channels anyways though...




I was joking, there isn't one lol


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I was joking, there isn't one lol


 
  I was hoping so. I don't even like crossfeed, much less reversed channels....lol.


----------



## AccioHeadphone

Does anyone know if the Miles Davis Tribute IEMs have good synergy with the Fiio E11? Or perhaps JDS Labs cMoyBB v2.03


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> I would assume setting the voltage switch under the battery to low voltage would save on battery power.


 
   
  Cool, I thought so.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Flisker

Hi guys,
   
  Just wanted to add my experience with E11 and AKG K701 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Lots of ppl says that K701s are for classical music and they do not rock, well they do not rock alone, but with E11 Bass Boost and EQ - 2 they got great bass. It's like completely different headphones, music stays clear and just basses&guitars comes alive.
   
  Definitely can recommend this amp. I can finally enjoy music like Dope, Five Finger Death Punch, In Flames and so on, on these headphones


----------



## jmsilva22

My FiiO E11 is kinky...likes tight leather and being strapped.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> My FiiO E11 is kinky...likes tight leather and being strapped.


 
  I would lessen the tension on the Sansa's headphone jack a little bit, if you want it to last....


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I would lessen the tension on the Sansa's headphone jack a little bit, if you want it to last....


 
   
  Thanks man. Will do.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Thanks man. Will do.


 
  I'm sure if you search around you'll find posts where people have mentioned the jacks failing. That cable is a right angle plug, so it shouldn't be too awful bad tension-wise, but when you have a nice sounding rig like that, it's worth taking care of.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Great review mate!

I got my FiiO E11 earlie this week and I'm quite astonished by the sound quality at it's current price. They definitely did something right. 

Also, I'm thinking of purchasing this Genuine Nokia battery from Amazon... the price is good and reviews are amazing.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Genuine-Nokia-BL-5C-Battery-1020/dp/B0007SO57O

Or maybe this one is worth a shot:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/2430mAh-BL-5B-Capacity-Business-Battery/dp/B0086KT5M0/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1353067608&sr=1-1-fkmr1

Doubt it will be truly that mAh capacity though.


----------



## H3ndrix

You read my mind


----------



## Mindless Self

Great review! I too have the E11, but I question its build quality. My problem is that when I first got the E11, I thought it was fantastic, being it was my first portable amp, but it soon ended when it had a shortage. So I thought it was probably nothing since everyone goes through something like this. The warranty was still good so I was able to send it to the company I bought it from, Micca Distributor, and had it fixed without paying full price, paid $20. Once they sent me a new unit, I thought I was good, but now I'm facing issues again. Every time I listen to my I-Pod with the amp using a LOD, I would only get sound from the right side of my headphone. At first I thought it was just the headphones, but as I tried with other 'phones and IEMs I would get the same results. So then I thought it was my I-Pod, which I doubted. Turns out it wasn't as I tried using the amp with my phone, brother's phone, and my computer, I did the same with the LOD since I had different types of LODs. The warranty is still good, but they request that I pay $20 for the whole shipping and handling, so if I send the unit, I would have spent $40 on the E11. My only concern is that it may give out on me again and my warranty expires in about a month. I don't want to risk having a broken E11 again without warranty. So I've been checking around and I want to know if I should send it back and have it fixed or upgrade to another amp. I'm leaning toward to upgrading and I'm wondering what would be a good upgrade from the E11. I use an I-Pod classic with a L9 and at times L3 while listening with the MDR-V700s (might get Allen&Heath Xone XD-53). I wont go any further than $200. Also I listen to any kind of genre, but mostly rap, rock, metal, trance, and electronic. Thanks for everything!


----------



## sky777

mindless self.
   
  Sorry to hear your having a lot problems with your e11. Never happened to me.... If Haven't check yet try check if the lod is the problem and not the amp. also what might be causing the problem is the jack on your amp. The inside of the input jack might of worn off and has a bad connection. Love the amp ive been using it for a year without any problems


----------



## Mindless Self

Quote: 





sky777 said:


> mindless self.
> 
> Sorry to hear your having a lot problems with your e11. Never happened to me.... If Haven't check yet try check if the lod is the problem and not the amp. also what might be causing the problem is the jack on your amp. The inside of the input jack might of worn off and has a bad connection. Love the amp ive been using it for a year without any problems


 
  I already checked and it wasn't the LOD. I guess I'm going to have to gamble to see if the next one will work for me. Third times the charm, right?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mindless self said:


> I already checked and it wasn't the LOD. I guess I'm going to have to gamble to see if the next one will work for me. Third times the charm, right?




What you say isn't happening here either, well not since I've had the amp. Which is only about a week and a half.

I advise to gamble for the third one mate, I would. 

They are just that good value for the price.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





sky777 said:


> mindless self.
> 
> Sorry to hear your having a lot problems with your e11. Never happened to me.... If Haven't check yet try check if the lod is the problem and not the amp. also what might be causing the problem is the jack on your amp. The inside of the input jack might of worn off and has a bad connection. Love the amp ive been using it for a year without any problems


 
  I have had my e11 for more than a year without any problems.  I had however an odd problem with my e5.  The plug on my HP would not fully engage with the HP jack on the e5.  I thought the e5 was broke as the sound coming out of the amp was distorted.  The plug was 2/3rd's in and I thought it was completely in but it wasn't.  I was able to force the plug into place with some effort and the little amp made enough difference I moved up to the e11.  The e11 is cheaper now than when I originally bought it.  Good bang for the buck, but only if it works.


----------



## Achmedisdead

I've had my E11 for a while now.....less than a year, but never any problems with it.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I've had my E11 for a while now.....less than a year, but never any problems with it.


 
  Me too, used it once or twice and put it in my stuffs box


----------



## Minarets

i have never used an amp but am getting some new headphone for xmas this year and have thought about taking the leap.  i am strictly a portable listener.  when i travel and fly is when i do 95% of my music listening so closed headphones are a must.  i think i am going to get some AKG K167s, but anyway, i wondered if the e6 would even do enough to justify my purchase.
   
  then i started thinking e7 and then e11.
   
  i love the idea of the silicone band since i play my music on an ipod classic and again, i need as portable a rig i can make it...but do you think the e11 fits my needs best?


----------



## Minarets

Is this the best bang for the buck? The jack of all trades, master of none option? I really don't want to spend more than $70ish but also don't want to buy if it won't make enough difference.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mindless self said:


> I already checked and it wasn't the LOD. I guess I'm going to have to gamble to see if the next one will work for me. Third times the charm, right?


 
   
  Sorry to heard about that, please contact the dealer to get warranty service, we had sold out about 100,000 pcs E11, even 0.5% defective rate means 500 pcs faulty unit.
   
  Next year, all our amp will change to new headphone jack and used the new battery supplier. it does means we can change the products, but it can decrease the defective rate from 1% to 0.5% or even less because currently
   
  the headphone jack, battery is the main issues. 
   
  Anyway, we will keep working to improve the quality control and our design,and change to some high quality suppliers.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





minarets said:


> i have never used an amp but am getting some new headphone for xmas this year and have thought about taking the leap.  i am strictly a portable listener.  when i travel and fly is when i do 95% of my music listening so closed headphones are a must.  i think i am going to get some AKG K167s, but anyway, i wondered if the e6 would even do enough to justify my purchase.
> 
> then i started thinking e7 and then e11.
> 
> i love the idea of the silicone band since i play my music on an ipod classic and again, i need as portable a rig i can make it...but do you think the e11 fits my needs best?


 
   
   
  The AKG K167s is not a very hard to drive headphones, and since your audio source is iPod Classic, E11 will more suitable for you and the output power of E11 is big enough to drive the AKG K167.


----------



## Minarets

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The AKG K167s is not a very hard to drive headphones, and since your audio source is iPod Classic, E11 will more suitable for you and the output power of E11 is big enough to drive the AKG K167.


 
  awesome.  so you would recommend it over all the rest (of the sub $70 options)?
  thanks.


----------



## x y r

thanks for the comprehensive article! It's very much appreciated.


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





minarets said:


> awesome.  so you would recommend it over all the rest (of the sub $70 options)?
> thanks.


 
  Yes of course Fiio E11 is the best that money can buy at that price


----------



## Dsnuts

This little combo is killer!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> This little combo is killer!




A bit OTT lmao


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This little combo is killer!


 
   
  oh, SONY new headphone 1R, very hot in China now, and lots of user in China used E11 to drive the HD598, very good combo in SQ too.


----------



## Roers

Let me begin by saying. My E11 has been abused to a very high point and this thing is still running. If your low on cash and need a handy little amp,then don't search anymore. Buy this now!


----------



## Minarets

anyone compare this to the digizoid zo2?
   
  i know it does more of a bass inheancement, but does the e11 basically just raise volume? does it help separate instrumentation?


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





minarets said:


> anyone compare this to the digizoid zo2?
> 
> i know it does more of a bass inheancement, but does the e11 basically just raise volume? does it help separate instrumentation?


 
  I can't comment on the digizoid.  The e11 separates and expands the sound.  On the inside of the amp under the battery you can go with low or high output and on the outside of the amp you can use low or high gain.  A bass boost can be set 0-2.  I like to play with the different settings as you can get different colorations on what you listen to.   I primarily use the amp outdoors and it gets exposed to cold and heat and occasionally dirt.  I am able to power the Grado SR80i and B&W P5 without problems and IEM's are likewise easily driven. It makes whatever you listen to sound richer and brings out the instrumentation on mp3's and higher bit rate songs.


----------



## Minarets

Wow, thanks. Great review


----------



## skyline385

Thinking of getting it for my Z2 paired with B2s. Will the difference be anything noteworthy since the Z2 itself has an excellent chip ?


----------



## Mheat122134

Looking to get one...


----------



## ClieOS

Name change as suggested since this seems to be the main discussion thread for E11.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Loving my E11, will undoubtedly get a bigger battery for it though. 

Just a shame that those eBay batteries aren't available anymore.


----------



## Minarets

What extended battery would one suggest?


----------



## ClieOS

This isn't the 2050mAH battery I talked about on the OP, but it is from the same battery maker so it might worth a try - http://www.ebay.com/itm/1600mAh-BL-5B-Battery-For-Nokia-3220-5140-5140i-5300-/280839626961?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item416358a0d1


----------



## YGuyG

I just bought my friends tonight because I missed having an amp. Mine lasted a week. Fell out of my backpack from a very low height back when I was going to school and fell on the LOD cable, right where the input was. The internal connection was severed. They are rugged for the most part but DO NOT drop them if you have something in the input or output.


----------



## Leonarfd

cMoyBB is it comparable in quality or is the Fiio E11 the one to go for? Love the look of the cMoyBB and they are in the same price range. It looks abit more bulky that may be a problem if you want to have it in your pocket.


----------



## YGuyG

Happy to report the second E11 purchase has made me get back into listening to my gear, sounds a whole lot better.


----------



## adamlr

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> cMoyBB is it comparable in quality or is the Fiio E11 the one to go for? Love the look of the cMoyBB and they are in the same price range. It looks abit more bulky that may be a problem if you want to have it in your pocket.


 
   

 i have a cmoy from jds labs and for the life of me i cant tell them apart as far as sq goes. perhaps the more sensitive in hearing, or the more experienced can, but in my opinion they sound the same. what headphones are you using?
   
  the cmoy is slightly longer though, and its about twice as "fat" as the e11, so yea, its more bulky, attaching it to a dap would be harder.
  to be honest, i usually use the cmoy, but i think its just because i like the way it looks, more than an audible difference in sound.
   
  do what i did, and get them both =]


----------



## taylorsethe

I recently bought some Beyerdynamic dt770 250 ohm cans. Is there a portable amp that can fully power them, if not what full amp can drive them to their peak?


----------



## digirato

I just got a FiiO E11 amp and find it hard to move the internal power switch from high to low. I can't move it with my finger nail. Would it be ok to use a small screw driver tip to push it down to low power? Is there a better tool to use?
   
  Am I the only only one that has trouble with this?
   
  TIA


----------



## digirato

Never mind. My eyesight isn't great. I saw the small black plastic lever in a blow up photo on the web. It's much easier to move that than the housing it's anchored in.
   
  My bad. Sorry to bother the group.


----------



## Spillages

Quote: 





taylorsethe said:


> I recently bought some Beyerdynamic dt770 250 ohm cans. Is there a portable amp that can fully power them, if not what full amp can drive them to their peak?


 
  Bunp, Also curious. Heard there is a bit of audible hiss in the E11. Possibly considering the E17 because ti is near silent


----------



## Leonarfd

C&C BH 99$ on ebay. It got no hiss, small well built 60-80hours battery time. Outperformed the e11 I had, just a tip if you dare


----------



## adamlr

and my e11 drives my dt770s (250) with no effort and no hiss... same as my cmoy. iv heard people saying that with dt 770s, the better the amp - the better the performance (isnt this true with most headphones?). i wont know for sure until i get a desktop amp (which should actually be soon i hope).


----------



## Lifted Andreas

There is a new kid on the block, a la C&C BH. 

Check it out on eBay.


----------



## goodvibes

It's been around longer than the the E11 so not new at all.


----------



## cednicek

Dear Feiao,
   
  Thank you for all available Fiio products, I am using them since very early time. I would like to buy the E11, but I see that you will update it with new jacks and battery in year 2013. Can you please specify when? I almost bought it on mp4nation.net, but I would like to have already updated edition.
   
  Thank you so much for effort


----------



## Lifted Andreas

goodvibes said:


> It's been around longer than the the E11 so not new at all.




Hmm... interesting. 

I still wonder if it would be an upgrade over the E11.


----------



## Techno Kid

Well I guess its time to sale my E11 now that I have the C&C BH which kills the E11 in build quality and SQ.  Now the new E12 might be pretty good but I doubt its any better than the C&C BH.  It was a nice little amp for $50 and improved SQ with some IEM's but now my SM3 sound like a totally different IEM in such a good way with the BH.


----------



## UprightMan

my e11 just stopped working on one channel (left I think).... wiggling the connectors it seems it's the IN socket.  What can I do fix this?  If someone knows the parts etc I would be happy to fix and solder etc...  with the updates they are making can I send in for them or get parts maybe??
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





uprightman said:


> my e11 just stopped working on one channel (left I think).... wiggling the connectors it seems it's the IN socket.  What can I do fix this?  If someone knows the parts etc I would be happy to fix and solder etc...  with the updates they are making can I send in for them or get parts maybe??
> 
> Thanks!


 
   
  Try writing to FiiO support. 
   
  http://www.fiio.com.cn/support/contact.aspx


----------



## d marc0

I recently acquired a FiiO E11 but I'm not quite sure if my settings are proper for my gear.
   
  Source: SE Xperia Ray / Iphone 4s / PC + HifiMeDIY Sabre DAC
    Headphone: Sony MDR1r / I'm also planning to get the ATH ES700 soon...


  IEM: Sony XBA 3 / Sony MH1c / ATH CKN70
   
  My current settings are:
  EQ = 0
  Gain = 1
  Voltage = Low
   
  Can someone please guide me when it is best to set the voltage to HIGH or LOW?
  Should my source be set at full volume?


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I recently acquired a FiiO E11 but I'm not quite sure if my settings are proper for my gear.
> 
> Source: SE Xperia Ray / Iphone 4s / PC + HifiMeDIY Sabre DAC
> Headphone: Sony MDR1r / I'm also planning to get the ATH ES700 soon...
> ...


 
   
   
  The C&C BH portable amp is much much better than the E11 which sound a lot darker than the more flat and balanced C&C BH, I think its the best $100 and under portable amp you can get hands down.


----------



## RoMee

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I recently acquired a FiiO E11 but I'm not quite sure if my settings are proper for my gear.
> 
> Source: SE Xperia Ray / Iphone 4s / PC + HifiMeDIY Sabre DAC
> Headphone: Sony MDR1r / I'm also planning to get the ATH ES700 soon...
> ...


 
  Set the voltage to high and adjust your gain and bass when needed. If low gain doesn't give you enough volume than turn it up, same with bass.
   
  Quote: 





techno kid said:


> The C&C BH portable amp is much much better than the E11 which sound a lot darker than the more flat and balanced C&C BH, I think its the best $100 and under portable amp you can get hands down.


 
  Lol, talk about totally ignoring someone's question. You didn't even attempt to answer his question.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> The C&C BH portable amp is much much better than the E11 which sound a lot darker than the more flat and balanced C&C BH, I think its the best $100 and under portable amp you can get hands down.


 
   
  Quote: 





romee said:


> Lol, talk about totally ignoring someone's question. You didn't even attempt to answer his question.


 
  Yup, the C&C hype train is in the house!
  But this is the E11 thread, after all....(says someone happy with their E11)


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





romee said:


> Set the voltage to high and adjust your gain and bass when needed. If low gain doesn't give you enough volume than turn it up, same with bass.


 
   
  Thanks for the tip! I guess Low Voltage is enough for all my cans since I do get really decent volume from all of them at that setting.
  I just wish that FiiO's manual included at least a short list of recommended Headphone/Earphone vs High/Low Voltage. That way it gives us an idea when to utilise High Voltage.
   
  What about my source? Should it be set at full volume?


----------



## stupidmop

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I guess Low Voltage is enough for all my cans since I do get really decent volume from all of them at that setting.
> I just wish that FiiO's manual included at least a short list of recommended Headphone/Earphone vs High/Low Voltage. That way it gives us an idea when to utilise High Voltage.
> 
> What about my source? Should it be set at full volume?


 
  IME under 100 ohm HPs like low gain. Above 250 ohm high. High gain is more power,more volume,so keep in mind the higher the gain,the more the distortion on lower impedance cans. As for the source you need a line out dock. You'll get louder,better,cleaner sound. Fiio makes em and they're around 10 bones. Only drawback is they only have em for ipods and walkmans so far. When not using a line out dock you're essentially double amping. But just play around with the settings and whatever sounds best to you is the proper setting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Regards,
  Mop


----------



## Borghi

Just purchased the E11 to complement my Grado SR80i and Sony V6 headphones.  I also have the line level adapter for my various Apple devices (definitely a MUST).  So far, I am really loving the amp.  The E11 case seems very fragile and looks like it will get dented up/scratched easily.  Anyone come up with something to protect the case or is it not necessary?


----------



## Borghi

Quote: 





borghi said:


> Just purchased the E11 to complement my Grado SR80i and Sony V6 headphones.  I also have the line level adapter for my various Apple devices (definitely a MUST).  So far, I am really loving the amp.  The E11 case seems very fragile and looks like it will get dented up/scratched easily.  Anyone come up with something to protect the case or is it not necessary?


 
  Anyone using the included "rubber feet" on their E11?  Where did you place them?


----------



## adamlr

Quote: 





borghi said:


> Just purchased the E11 to complement my Grado SR80i and Sony V6 headphones.  I also have the line level adapter for my various Apple devices (definitely a MUST).  So far, I am really loving the amp.  The E11 case seems very fragile and looks like it will get dented up/scratched easily.  Anyone come up with something to protect the case or is it not necessary?


 

 i agree it feels fragile, but so far my e11 has held up nicely. no scratches, no dents... its sturdier than it looks/feels.


----------



## idanh

Hello guys,
   
  I just ordered the V-Moda Crossfade M-100 and although I got the idea that these headphones can do a good job unamped, 
  I read some reviews saying they are way better amped. 
  I have never owned or even used an amplifier and to be honest I still don't know if I'm totally convinced it's not only for amplifying and all the rest is bs.
   
  But, since I'm on a roll already, was thinking to get me one of these, as it is in the right price and the right size.
   
  So in a nutshell, what can the E-11 offer me and can I use it, say, with my laptop and not only on the go? 
  Plus, should I first see how the headphones work for me, without an amp, so I can make a more informed decision? 
   
   
  Appreciate it.


----------



## JSchwage

Quote: 





idanh said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just ordered the V-Moda Crossfade M-100 and although I got the idea that these headphones can do a good job unamped,
> I read some reviews saying they are way better amped.
> ...


 
  If you're looking to use an amplifier with your laptop you'll most likely want to get something that's a DAC as well as an amp. This will plug in via the USB port on your laptop to bypass the internal sound card and give you cleaner sound. Take a look at the FiiO E07K. I think that will better suit your situation.


----------



## idanh

Quote: 





jschwage said:


> If you're looking to use an amplifier with your laptop you'll most likely want to get something that's a DAC as well as an amp. This will plug in via the USB port on your laptop to bypass the internal sound card and give you cleaner sound. Take a look at the FiiO E07K. I think that will better suit your situation.


 
  ahh.. 
  Yeah I further looked into it and I guess this will be it, the E07k.
   
  Thanks man


----------



## wburton

how does it sound straight out of an ipod?


----------



## daleb

How does the E11 sound paired with a Q701? I'm hoping to find the cheapest amp I can for good sound quality.


----------



## Hutnicks

Slightly OT but relevent none the less. I was actually looking for an E11 support thread and could not find anything fairly current.
   
  So I figured I'd play "Ask the Tachikoma" 
   
  My E11 has decided to do a pop pop pop act when the battery is near to depleted. Never did this before and usually I would associate it with a bad cap but it does not exhibit during full charge playback (You can tell this as the little blue light flicks on and off in rhythym to the pop). Is this a failure of some sort? Perhaps an end of life message for the battery itself.
   
  Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## wburton

only 65 grams!?


----------



## Rex Chan

Hi all!
   
  As the saying goes: long time lurker, first post.
   
  I have had an E11 for a few weeks (using it with a new iPod Classic and Shure 215s). This morning, I went to use the E11, but due to leaving it on overnight (no music) the battery was flat. No problem there. However, I plugged the 215s into the iPod headphone out to listen anyway, and I feel the sound is better. I can hear more detail, and there seems to be less background noise (using Fiio right angle LOD). I'm not a sound expert, but the soundstage seems wider (or I might be confusing something else with what I'm hearing).
   
  Anyway, I know we all want the toys we buy to be an improvement, but has anyone else noticed this?
   
  Or maybe there is more treble; I seem to remember some reviews saying the E11 was "dark" - maybe that is what I'm hearing. Who knows.


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





rex chan said:


> Hi all!
> 
> As the saying goes: long time lurker, first post.
> 
> ...


 
  For the money I think the E11 is solid.  Play with the internal output and external gain to get more benefits out of the amp. I think the sound improvement you see has been consistent with my experience.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

techno kid said:


> Well I guess its time to sale my E11 now that I have the C&C BH which kills the E11 in build quality and SQ.  Now the new E12 might be pretty good but I doubt its any better than the C&C BH.  It was a nice little amp for $50 and improved SQ with some IEM's but now my SM3 sound like a totally different IEM in such a good way with the BH.




+1

Selling mine too, no point keeping it. It hasn't had any use since I bought the BH. 

Lol


----------



## whoever

Just got one, is it normal that there is no interconnect cable neither a something to keep it with the player?????


----------



## jRi0T68

Check under the black molding the amp comes. I had 2 fiio bands, interconnect and usb cable there.


----------



## whoever

Nope...... nothing there.....


----------



## Lifted Andreas

whoever said:


> Nope...... nothing there.....




That's weird, it's always included. 

Where did you get it from?


----------



## whoever

my sister got it for me, from amazon.....


----------



## Lifted Andreas

whoever said:


> my sister got it for me, from amazon.....




I suggest you write to them and confirm.


----------



## whoever

Correction! Found it!


----------



## jaycee1

I find the fiio E6 to be on the slightly bright side of neutral. My guess is that the E11 is similar?
   
  If so, I may be looking for a more neutral amp for use with a pair of grado's. Does the C&C fit the bill?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

whoever said:


> Correction! Found it!


yeah its jammed right up there. You have to flip the black plastic container over.


----------



## jRi0T68

I only got mine yesterday, but I really like the packaging. It's well thought out, IMO.


----------



## daleb

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> I find the fiio E6 to be on the slightly bright side of neutral. My guess is that the E11 is similar?
> 
> If so, I may be looking for a more neutral amp for use with a pair of grado's. Does the C&C fit the bill?


 
  Some consider the E11s to be neutral, others consider it to be slightly(barely) warm or dark.
   
  While I've never had a grados, I would assume these fit very well with them.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





jaycee1 said:


> I find the fiio E6 to be on the slightly bright side of neutral. My guess is that the E11 is similar?
> 
> If so, I may be looking for a more neutral amp for use with a pair of grado's. Does the C&C fit the bill?


 
  E11 is just slightly on the dark side of neutral, unless you engage the bass boost. Max bass boost does definitely make it dark, but the first level is decent. C&C from what I hear is a bit on the bright side.
  Quote: 





daleb said:


> Some consider the E11s to be neutral, others consider it to be slightly(barely) warm or dark.
> 
> While I've never had a grados, I would assume these fit very well with them.


 
  E11 works *very* well with Grados.


----------



## jaycee1

Thanks for your responses.
   
  Interesting. Currently, I use the E6 and my sense is that it definitely brings out the treble a bit. The E6 actually does a great job of 'energizing' the midrange and bass as well, but I tend to notice the extra high frequency energy. 
   
  The E6 is just a remarkable device. It's just about the most amazing audio purchase I've ever made, at just $30. I think it's because it so vastly exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jaycee1 said:


> I find the fiio E6 to be on the slightly bright side of neutral. My guess is that the E11 is similar?
> 
> If so, I may be looking for a more neutral amp for use with a pair of grado's. Does the C&C fit the bill?




C&C BH is what you wanna go for.


----------



## whoever

got the fiio11 a couple of days ago....and I'm really disappointed!!!!
The static noise when turning on bass1 or 2 is so intense it become a pain in the @@@@ to listen to it on my shure530x8 .....

is that only a question of mini to mini quality or is it because It's crap? 

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## d marc0

whoever said:


> got the fiio11 a couple of days ago....and I'm really disappointed!!!!
> The static noise when turning on bass1 or 2 is so intense it become a pain in the @@@@ to listen to it on my shure530x8 .....
> 
> is that only a question of mini to mini quality or is it because It's crap?
> ...




I did not have that experience with my E11. A defect perhaps?


----------



## RUMAY408

Quote: 





whoever said:


> got the fiio11 a couple of days ago....and I'm really disappointed!!!!
> The static noise when turning on bass1 or 2 is so intense it become a pain in the @@@@ to listen to it on my shure530x8 .....
> 
> is that only a question of mini to mini quality or is it because It's crap?
> ...


 
  I have the Shure SE530 and have not had that problem using the E11 off multiple iPods and a Mac.  Agree with d MarcO you possibly have a bad E11.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





rumay408 said:


> I have the Shure SE530 and have not had that problem using the E11 off multiple iPods and a Mac.  Agree with d MarcO you possibly have a bad E11.


 

 I'd have to third that opinion.
   
  I have a pair of Sony earbuds from a way back and one of the reasons I keep them is that they are so sensitive they pick up interference and hiss where no other phone will. It's the reason they sound so harsh, hyper critical. Anyhow I have never heard anything from the E11 with them.


----------



## whoever

when i keep it at 0 there is no problem....
   
  as soon as i get to level 1 or 2 (at high or low impendence, no matter), the static noise is impressive....a bit like an old turntable....it "rustles" 
   
  i'll contact Fiio then....


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





whoever said:


> when i keep it at 0 there is no problem....
> 
> as soon as i get to level 1 or 2 (at high or low impendence, no matter), the static noise is impressive....a bit like an old turntable....it "rustles"
> 
> i'll contact Fiio then....


 

 Unless you have some wildly ungrounded source issues, and even then it should show up all the way round not just on the 1 and 2 levels you must have defective product. They should swap that out for you.


----------



## whoever

i'm quite surprised.....i think my 530x8 are actually too sensible....because it works great with my Asg 1.2......
   
   
  maybe i have to wait for my new mini to mini cable to have a second try...
   
  at least i know my e11 isn't broken....


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





whoever said:


> i'm quite surprised.....i think my 530x8 are actually too sensible....because it works great with my Asg 1.2......
> 
> 
> maybe i have to wait for my new mini to mini cable to have a second try...
> ...


 

 Hmm. That being the case I might think the 530 have a loose driver or housing. If you could get them on another amp somewhere (dealer perhaps) you might be able to verify that.


----------



## whoever

Quote: 





hutnicks said:


> Hmm. That being the case I might think the 530 have a loose driver or housing. If you could get them on another amp somewhere (dealer perhaps) you might be able to verify that.


 
  nope....they work fine with every other source.....even with my Myriad amp....weird weird weird.....


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





whoever said:


> nope....they work fine with every other source.....even with my Myriad amp....weird weird weird.....


 
   
  That is indeed a head scratcher
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wonder if there is anyone else out there with the same combo?


----------



## Digital DJ

I need some help as well as some first hand experience on this matter.
  
  I'm gonna be investing on a Fiio E11 very soon, but the problem is that I'm not 100% sure that they are compatible with iPods that have the Lightning (8pin) connector. I've done some research, and I believe if I get an 8pin to 30pin adapter with a Fiio L3 LOD Cable everything should work. I'll connect the 8pin to 30pin into my 7th Gen iPod Nano, then I'll connect the Fiio L3 cable into the 30pin, then the LOD into the Fiio E11 Amp, then my headphones into the amplifier. This should work right? If not, I need to know soon.

 I need verification from you guys that this should work. I appreciate it guys.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> I need some help as well as some first hand experience on this matter.
> 
> I'm gonna be investing on a Fiio E11 very soon, but the problem is that I'm not 100% sure that they are compatible with iPods that have the Lightning (8pin) connector. I've done some research, and I believe if I get an 8pin to 30pin adapter with a Fiio L3 LOD Cable everything should work. I'll connect the 8pin to 30pin into my 7th Gen iPod Nano, then I'll connect the Fiio L3 cable into the 30pin, then the LOD into the Fiio E11 Amp, then my headphones into the amplifier. This should work right? If not, I need to know soon.
> 
> I need verification from you guys that this should work. I appreciate it guys.


 
   
  Yes, and only a genuine Lightning-to-30pins adapter from Apple will work, but you are wasting your money on the adapter since there won't be any sonic improvement.
   
  Read this: http://www.head-fi.org/t/635800/impression-apple-nano-7g-lightning-to-30pin-adapter


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Yes, and only a genuine Lightning-to-30pins adapter from Apple will work, but you are wasting your money on the adapter since there won't be any sonic improvement.
> 
> Read this: http://www.head-fi.org/t/635800/impression-apple-nano-7g-lightning-to-30pin-adapter


 

 What do you exactly mean by "Sonic Improvement"? Do you mean that the Fiio E11's Amp doesn't work or doesn't work correctly? Just as long as it amplifies or does it's job, I don't think I'll mind. But then again, I don't know what you mean by sonic improvement.


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Yes, and only a genuine Lightning-to-30pins adapter from Apple will work, but you are wasting your money on the adapter since there won't be any sonic improvement.
> 
> Read this: http://www.head-fi.org/t/635800/impression-apple-nano-7g-lightning-to-30pin-adapter


 

 The only reason I'll be buying the adapter is so that I can connect the L3 LOD Cable, without an adapter, the 30 pin can't connect properly since the 7th Gen Nano uses a Lightning connector. Unless you know of a way that I don't need the adapter, then I'm all ears


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> The only reason I'll be buying the adapter is so that I can connect the L3 LOD Cable, without an adapter, the 30 pin can't connect properly since the 7th Gen Nano uses a Lightning connector. Unless you know of a way that I don't need the adapter, then I'm all ears


 
   
  Please read the review more carefully, especially the part about the Lightning adapter.


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Please read the review more carefully, especially the part about the Lightning adapter.


 

 I read it, but maybe I'm not understand it completely. I was just under the assumption that without the adapter, the Fiio E11 won't work properly. To be honest, I have no idea what you're expecting me to realize by reading you're article. Cuz in my eyes, it doesn't exactly clarify my concerns. I thought double amping was a bad thing? I've never owned a portable amp so I'm not exactly sure how everything works. I need some direct answers, not article references. No offense


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> The only reason I'll be buying the adapter is so that I can connect the L3 LOD Cable, without an adapter, the 30 pin can't connect properly since the 7th Gen Nano uses a Lightning connector. Unless you know of a way that I don't need the adapter, then I'm all ears


 
  Headphone out of the Nano, to the amp, with one of these....


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Headphone out of the Nano, to the amp, with one of these....


 
   
   
  Is there a specific cable/brand that you'd recommend?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> Is there a specific cable/brand that you'd recommend?


 
  Not really. The FiiO ones work fine for me....I've never tried any of the high priced ones to see if there really is a difference or not.


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Not really. The FiiO ones work fine for me....I've never tried any of the high priced ones to see if there really is a difference or not.


 

 Alright, cool. And the Fiio E11 amp works just fine with just the cable?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> Alright, cool. And the Fiio E11 amp works just fine with just the cable?


 
  Yes, I've used it with my Clip Zips that way many times.


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Yes, I've used it with my Clip Zips that way many times.


 

 Thanks man, you've been of great help.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> I thought double amping was a bad thing?


 
   
  It is only a bad thing if the headphone-out doesn't provide a clean (distortion-free) signal. It is a misconception that double amping is always bad because most assume line-out is the superior source of signal - normally this will be true if the player is designed to meet the audiophiles need and the line-out signal has not been tampered with. But most of the time, consumer electronics are just not designed that way. In fact, quite a few of the older generation of iPod doesn't have that clean of a signal on their line-out when compared to their headphone-out. I have seen measurement that shows that double amping is better yet people assume that line-out is better.


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Not really. The FiiO ones work fine for me....I've never tried any of the high priced ones to see if there really is a difference or not.


 

 I also forgot to ask if the Fiio LOD Cable bypasses the iPod Amp when this cable is plugged in.


----------



## AzuAzu

I bought one of these in January or so, the cable that came with it is broken already =/
   
  Going to buy a Fiio L8 for now to replace. Anyone have any suggestions for a similar (but possibly better quality/durability) cable?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





azuazu said:


> I bought one of these in January or so, the cable that came with it is broken already =/
> 
> Going to buy a Fiio L8 for now to replace. Anyone have any suggestions for a similar (but possibly better quality/durability) cable?


 
  it depends, what are using the E11 with?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> I also forgot to ask if the Fiio LOD Cable bypasses the iPod Amp when this cable is plugged in.


 
  Depends on which of the cables you are referring to......they offer several.


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Depends on which of the cables you are referring to......they offer several.


 

 The 3.5 to 3.5 LOD Cable. I'd hook it in to the headphone jack, and the other end into the "IN" port on the amplifier. Will that bypass the internal amp?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> The 3.5 to 3.5 LOD Cable. I'd hook it in to the headphone jack, and the other end into the "IN" port on the amplifier. Will that bypass the internal amp?


 
  No, it won't....but in the case of you and your 7th gen Nano, that doesn't matter. Just set the volume of the Nano 3 or 4 clicks down from the maximum, and from there on control your volume with the E11.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> The 3.5 to 3.5 LOD Cable. I'd hook it in to the headphone jack, and the other end into the "IN" port on the amplifier. Will that bypass the internal amp?


 
  you need some thing like the fiio L9, or Fiio L3 to bypass the ipod amp.


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> you need some thing like the fiio L9, or Fiio L3 to bypass the ipod amp.


 

 But then I'd need to hook in a Lightning to 30pin adapter into my 7th Gen Nano in order for that to work since all the Fiio cables for idevices are 30pin. So in technicality, I'd need an adapter, then the Fiio L9 cable, hook the two into each other, then the 3.5 from the L9 into the "in" port of the amp, then my headphone 3.5 into the "out" port of the amp. This will bypass the iPod Amp?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> But then I'd need to hook in a Lightning to 30pin adapter into my 7th Gen Nano in order for that to work since all the Fiio cables for idevices are 30pin. So in technicality, I'd need an adapter, then the Fiio L9 cable, hook the two into each other, then the 3.5 from the L9 into the "in" port of the amp, then my headphone 3.5 into the "out" port of the amp. This will bypass the iPod Amp?


 
  Yes. But you're forgetting what ClieOs wrote in his article, that there was no audible benefit to doing all that. Simpler and just as effective  to use the 3.5-to-3.5 like I mentioned in my last post. 
   
  Also, you never mentioned what headphones you are using...it's possible you may not even need the E11 at all.


----------



## ClieOS

Didn't we have this discussion a week ago?
   
  Let go through it again:
   
  With Nano 7G, the headphone-out is as clean as the Line-out you get from Lightning adapter, even when you are double amping* the headphone-out (* = the means you are NOT bypassing the internal amp). This has been confirmed both subjectively (by listening) as well as objectively (measured by RMAA). Therefore, there is no reason whatsoever to use a Lightning adapter except to add more weight to the whole rig.
   
  A 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnecting cable (IC) is not going to bypass the internal amp of Nano 7G, but as explained, there is no need and no benefit to do so anyway. So using an IC and set the volume three steps lower from max will give you just as good a sound as using the Lightning adapter.
   
  In short: SKIP the Lightning adapter. SKIP any LOD cable. Use just a 3.5mm-to-3.5mm cable: one end to the Nano 7G's headphone-out, the other to the portable amp's input!


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Didn't we have this discussion a week ago?
> 
> Let go through it again:
> 
> ...


 

 I was just hoping there was a way to bypass the internal amp. Yes I remember discussing this, I'm just having uncertainties because I'll be buying the amp today. I was also thinking of buying the Fiio E7 but I don't know how relevant the DAC will be, I don't know what switching from Digital to Analog would do for my music or how it'd effect it. Then I started thinking if a Fiio E7 was a wiser investment over the Fiio E11, but I don't know that either.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> I was just hoping there was a way to bypass the internal amp. Yes I remember discussing this, I'm just having uncertainties because I'll be buying the amp today. I was also thinking of buying the Fiio E7 but I don't know how relevant the DAC will be, I don't know what switching from Digital to Analog would do for my music or how it'd effect it. Then I started thinking if a Fiio E7 was a wiser investment over the Fiio E11, but I don't know that either.


 
  What headphones are you using? It's possible you may not need the amp at all.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





digital dj said:


> I was just hoping there was a way to bypass the internal amp. Yes I remember discussing this, I'm just having uncertainties because I'll be buying the amp today. I was also thinking of buying the Fiio E7 but I don't know how relevant the DAC will be, I don't know what switching from Digital to Analog would do for my music or how it'd effect it. Then I started thinking if a Fiio E7 was a wiser investment over the Fiio E11, but I don't know that either.


 
   
  You want to bypass an internal amp and get to the line signal for two reasons: First, to get a cleaner signal. That means lowest possible SNR (Signal-to-Noise Ratio) and highest possible dynamic range. However, there is a limitation of how low noise can be and how much you can notice it. For example, going from 10% distortion (extremely bad) to 1%  (which is borderline HiFi) is a huge improvement, while going from 1% to 0.1% is still a big improvement, but going from 0.01% to 0.001% will most likely doesn't make any difference in the whole setup, even though they are all 10x improvement. In the case of Nano 7G, there is simple no much noise in the headphone-out to begin with, and to get the best possible dynamic range, you simple make sure the volume is set to very loud. The second reason is to remove any coloration that the internal amp section might have. In this case, again, the internal amp section is very clean and free of coloration.
   
  Since you will neither get a cleaner signal (that you can hear) nor removing any coloration, the conclusion is obvious: getting the line-out from the Lightning adapter doesn't improve the sound.
   
  BTW, the DAC in the amp (E7 in this case) doesn't do anything to the sound of Nano 7G. That DAC only works with USB from a PC. You are only using analog section of the E7 (the amp section). If you want to get a DAC that supports iDevice, prepare to pay around $500 or so.


----------



## Digital DJ

Quote: 





clieos said:


> You want to bypass an internal amp and get to the line signal for two reasons: First, to get a cleaner signal. That means lowest possible SNR (Signal-to-Noise Ratio) and highest possible dynamic range. However, there is a limitation of how low noise can be and how much you can notice it. For example, going from 10% distortion (extremely bad) to 1%  (which is borderline HiFi) is a huge improvement, while going from 1% to 0.1% is still a big improvement, but going from 0.01% to 0.001% will most likely doesn't make any difference in the whole setup, even though they are all 10x improvement. In the case of Nano 7G, there is simple no much noise in the headphone-out to begin with, and to get the best possible dynamic range, you simple make sure the volume is set to very loud. The second reason is to remove any coloration that the internal amp section might have. In this case, again, the internal amp section is very clean and free of coloration.
> 
> Since you will neither get a cleaner signal (that you can hear) nor removing any coloration, the conclusion is obvious: getting the line-out from the Lightning adapter doesn't improve the sound.
> 
> BTW, the DAC in the amp (E7 in this case) doesn't do anything to the sound of Nano 7G. That DAC only works with USB from a PC. You are only using analog section of the E7 (the amp section). If you want to get a DAC that supports iDevice, prepare to pay around $500 or so.


 

 Very informative. Thanks bro. I won't ask again.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Selling my FiiO E11 + L9 LOD cable for iPod. It's not getting much use anymore.

PM me.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I sold my E11 to a friend for a small amount, he says the battery isnt charging. Any information on this?
  
 Neither of us have used it that much.


----------



## JohnSantana

expatinjapan said:


> I sold my E11 to a friend for a small amount, he says the battery isnt charging. Any information on this?
> 
> Neither of us have used it that much.




1. do not use the E11 in On mode while charging
2. if the battery failed, you can replace it with the ordinary Nokia mobile / cell phone battery.


----------



## Amilcar

I bought the Fiio 11 to be used with Galaxy S3.
 They will be connected by 3.5mm cable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The S3 volume is from 0 to 15. Which point should be the volume? Half way like 7?
 If I put at Max volume in S3 will have distortion?
 Thanks


----------



## Paulski

Since it's about the e11 I'd like to ask my question from another thread here too:



paulski said:


> Update:
> 
> I've been reading some more about using the DT770 (80 Ohm) without an amplifier, and understood that they're not THAT hard to drive, so I decided to give it a go and ordered them the same night. Got them yesterday, and I must say I really like the sound (although I do realize they need quite a lot time to burn in).
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesFiiO

amilcar said:


> I bought the Fiio 11 to be used with Galaxy S3.
> They will be connected by 3.5mm cable.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I will suggest you set the volume in S3 to 13 or 14.


----------



## JamesFiiO

paulski said:


> Since it's about the e11 I'd like to ask my question from another thread here too:


 
  
  
 maybe there will have someone who can reply you , but depend on the specification the answer is yes. note the sound quality depended on different people. and people can't just judege the sound only by the specification.


----------



## mudduck

I purchased the Fii0 E11 for use on a recent international trip with 24 hrs travel time one way. Took my Bose QC 15s and my trusty 160 gig IPod ... All I can say is it made things as close to heaven when you are doing that much travelling and the battery didnt run out until the end. I was considering the E12 but its quite a bit larger and I didn't want the added size when travelling. Although I have not listened to the E12 I'm very happy with my E11


----------



## Amilcar

jamesfiio said:


> I will suggest you set the volume in S3 to 13 or 14.


 
  
 TKS
 I set S3 to 12 and E11 set at 4 or 5. It's good for me.
 Concern SQ, Is it better use high voltage or low voltage?


----------



## conquerator2

amilcar said:


> TKS
> I set S3 to 12 and E11 set at 4 or 5. It's good for me.
> Concern SQ, Is it better use high voltage or low voltage?


 
  
 Best to test it yourself.
 Depends on HP sensitivity and taste.
 I think high gain is more aggressive and possibly adds a bit more dynamic range.


----------



## Shawn71

> Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It can run ER4S, RE262 and PK1 with ease.


 
 planning to order E11 to drive my Sennheiser HD600.....shed some light whether it can drive this 300ohm beauty with ease.


----------



## RUMAY408

shawn71 said:


> planning to order E11 to drive my Sennheiser HD600.....shed some light whether it can drive this 300ohm beauty with ease.


 
  
 E11 works better with lower end HP's (Senns PX100) and IEM's, not as effective with my Senns HD595.  E11 is definitely better than a HP out, regardless the player.


----------



## Shawn71

rumay408 said:


> E11 works better with lower end HP's (Senns PX100) and IEM's, not as effective with my Senns HD595.  E11 is definitely better than a HP out, regardless the player.


 
 mind posting ur recommendations for an HP amp(excl)? as you own a Senny HD595. Budget oriented(<us$80) and portable like FiiO is ok. ibasso is little costly. just an amp is all i'm looking, not along a built-in DAC.


----------



## RUMAY408

shawn71 said:


> mind posting ur recommendations for an HP amp(excl)? as you own a Senny HD595. Budget oriented(<us$80) and portable like FiiO is ok. ibasso is little costly. just an amp is all i'm looking, not along a built-in DAC.


 
  
 At that price point the E11 is probably the best bet.  There is a whole thread devoted to this, check out the best sub $100 portable amp shootout.  Not much more than that and the sub $200 amps are significantly better, they are also reviewed in that thread as well.  The HD600 is a really nice HP enjoy.


----------



## goldfilm

I would use the E11 with an iPhone 5 and a new ~ $50 IEM, decent model. What should I expect from the AMP? I never used one. Is it only volume, or the sound improve? How? Why? Thanks.


----------



## RUMAY408

goldfilm said:


> I would use the E11 with an iPhone 5 and a new ~ $50 IEM, decent model. What should I expect from the AMP? I never used one. Is it only volume, or the sound improve? How? Why? Thanks.


 
  
 Yes amps can make the volume louder, so be careful with those IEM's,  beyond that they can significantly improve the quality of what you listen to, assuming the sound source is decent.


----------



## Shawn71

goldfilm said:


> I would use the E11 with an iPhone 5 and a new ~ $50 IEM, decent model. What should I expect from the AMP? I never used one. Is it only volume, or the sound improve? How? Why? Thanks.


 
 It doesn't need an amp to drive an $50 IEM.it's like 2 stages of volume booster(output gain) then....said that SQ is little improved even on some shy IEMs for sure, like detail etc BUT not as good as heard on an BD DT 770/880/990,Senny HD580/600/650/700/800 and models alike...... It's all headphone Impedance that matters to invest an HP amp to drive any power-hungry-headphones. if u own E11 already stretch ur budget for a mid-tier IEM (portable) or studio/pro grade HPs for home. it's solely ur personal preference and how it bites ur wallet.
 PS:using AMP,some/most IEMs susceptible to distortion even at moderate volumes or above and also hiss because their sensitivity/VC design.


----------



## Shawn71

jamesfiio said:


> I will suggest you set the volume in S3 to 13 or 14


 
 As you are the good/legit source to ask about E11.....Can it drive sennheiser HD600(300 ohm) with ease? or should I buy E12(Mont Blanc) amp?
 OR
 E07K/E17 will be a better choice than E11/E12? pls advice.


----------



## Shawn71

johnsantana said:


> 1. do not use the E11 in On mode while charging
> 2. if the battery failed, you can replace it with the ordinary Nokia mobile / cell phone battery.


 
 @*ExpatinJapan - *it's Nokia's BL-5B Lithium battery easily available everywhere...
  
 cheapest in Australia...link below.
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BL-5B-BL5B-Battery-for-Nokia-5140-5140i-6120-6121-N80-3220-5200-6070-N90-7260-/170793383613


----------



## goldfilm

So,correct me if I'm wrong, but I won't see any SQ improvement if I add the FiiO E11 to an iPhone 5 with IEMs like Etymotic, Astrotec, Vsonic, HiFiMan...


----------



## Shawn71

shawn71 said:


> It doesn't need an amp to drive an $50 IEM.it's like 2 stages of volume booster(output gain) then....said that SQ is little improved even on some shy IEMs for sure, like detail etc BUT not as good as heard on an BD DT 770/880/990,Senny HD580/600/650/700/800 and models alike......


 


goldfilm said:


> So,correct me if I'm wrong, but I won't see any SQ improvement if I add the FiiO E11 to an iPhone 5 with IEMs like Etymotic, Astrotec, Vsonic, HiFiMan...


 
 You will see the SQ changed but not vast....as stated already in my earlier comment above. it's a nice addition in between but not a must, unless it's a power-hungry headgear. like I said before it's all our personal choice to try and find out ourselves nothing wrong. get addicted   btw u have the E11 now?


----------



## goldfilm

I don't have it yet. I just have around $75-100 to spend in audio for my bday and currently I only own a JVC marshmallow half broken


----------



## Shawn71

goldfilm said:


> I don't have it yet. I just have around $75-100 to spend in audio for my bday and currently I only own a JVC marshmallow half broken


 
  
 oh ok...then ur immediate purchase is an IEM, not an AMP. pretty decent budget to invest on an better IEM.


----------



## yellowmonkey

On basis of quality to price ratio, would the E11 be a much better buy than the E6. For a difference of about 20-30$ would it be a better investment to get an E11. 

 Also anyone using this with WS99, how well does the AMP work?


----------



## kamoteFX

im pairing this with vsonic gr07 and mee m6... is this a good choice for those iems?


----------



## Melvins

just received my fiio e11 in the mail today. using with my v-moda m80 primarily and my god...i didn't realize my v-modas could sound so smooth. the increased bass response is heavily appreciated too. i'm about to see how my blox sounds with them and then see if my Magnum's are effected by the lil' guy. best 50 bucks I've spent in a minute


----------



## RUMAY408

melvins said:


> just received my fiio e11 in the mail today. using with my v-moda m80 primarily and my god...i didn't realize my v-modas could sound so smooth. the increased bass response is heavily appreciated too. i'm about to see how my blox sounds with them and then see if my Magnum's are effected by the lil' guy. best 50 bucks I've spent in a minute


 
 A nice investment, after two years of heavy use mine work fine.


----------



## Melvins

I've been listening to mine nonstop for the past twenty-four hours and they've absolutely blown me away. I'm extremely pleased with my purchase. i wonder if anyone else here is using them with their vmoda m80's....and what their thought on the e11's are...


----------



## RUMAY408

melvins said:


> I've been listening to mine nonstop for the past twenty-four hours and they've absolutely blown me away. I'm extremely pleased with my purchase. i wonder if anyone else here is using them with their vmoda m80's....and what their thought on the e11's are...


 
 I've used mine with multiple HP's Grado SR80, Senns 595 and PX100, and B&W P5


----------



## Solarium

I'm currently using a configuration of X-Fi Titanium (non-HD) Fatal1ty --> Fiio E11 --> Sennheiser HD-598. I'm looking for a more desktop solution without charging (but at a cost efficient route). I'm thinking of upgrading to either the SB-Z and return the E11, or upgrading the amp to Schiit Magni. Which of the 3 configurations would offer better SQ, or would it be all pretty much similar? BTW, the HD598's are only 50ohm headphones so should be easy to drive.
  
 1. X-Fi Titanium (non-HD) Fatal1ty --> Fiio E11 --> Sennheiser HD-598
 2. Sound Blaster Z --> (no additional external amp) --> Sennheiser HD-598
 3. X-Fi Titanium (non-HD) Fatal1ty --> Schiit Magni --> Sennheiser HD-598


----------



## Shawn71

watch out we got another one comin, E11K - built-in battery.....no more user replaceable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/661411/fiio-x5-thread-info-updated-on-oct-28th-2013-and-feature-poll-added-for-future-successor/1590#post_9949305


----------



## CD23

Hey guys, Im looking to get the fiio e11, but I own the monster turbine gold, and the headphones are warm, and i heard the fiio e11 had a warm sound signature. Would this affect my headphones and make them sound more warm or perhaps dark? Or should i comsider another amp


----------



## chipstjuven

is there any way to get a hold of a short replacement 3,5mm to 3,5mm jack?


----------



## H20Fidelity

chipstjuven said:


> is there any way to get a hold of a short replacement 3,5mm to 3,5mm jack?


 

 You can find them on eBay.
http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313.TR10.TRC0.A0.Xfiio+cable&_nkw=fiio+cable&_sacat=0&_from=R40

 Or why not upgrade to silver plated copper.
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SMSL-high-end-silver-audio-cable-3-5-3-5MM-headphone-Amp-for-MP3-PC-PHONE-/110938570660?pt=US_Audio_Cable_Plugs_Jacks&hash=item19d4743fa4&_uhb=1


----------



## chipstjuven

h20fidelity said:


> You can find them on eBay.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313.TR10.TRC0.A0.Xfiio+cable&_nkw=fiio+cable&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> Or why not upgrade to silver plated copper.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SMSL-high-end-silver-audio-cable-3-5-3-5MM-headphone-Amp-for-MP3-PC-PHONE-/110938570660?pt=US_Audio_Cable_Plugs_Jacks&hash=item19d4743fa4&_uhb=1


 
 thanks for the help!
  
 is silver worth it though? I'm only going to use the headphone out from my sansa clip+
  
 EDIT: the silver ones were cheaper for me anyway, I ordered them


----------



## somnathheadfi

Great thread


----------



## macky112

mods please delete this thread if you feel i am double posting, because I am not sure which thread is more active (dead)
  
 my post from E6 thread:
  
 Dear head-fi expierts,
  
 I am new to the head-fi scene, and currently have following IEMs/cans: MEElectronics M6, M9, and also Monoprice 8323 and 8320
  
 These are really amazing bang for the buck IEMs/cans that I picked up based on the reviews on this forum, so thanks!
  
 Now I started to commute more, and noticed the bass in these IEMs/cans get drawn out during car rides, and so I am looking for a portable amp to bring out some of that drawn out bass during my commute.
  
 Based on my IEMs/cans selection, my question is: will a Fiio E6 be good enough for me, or will I benefit from a Fiio E11 more?
  
 any input is appreciated, TIA
  
 M


----------



## retskrad

Will the Fiio E11 drive my Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO 250 ohm's without any problems? I read on Fiio website and they recommend not to use higher than 150 ohms, but people say they still work. Any advice?


----------



## Ascenic

I keep hearing varied opinions on whether or not I should get a amp for my V MODA Crossfade LPs. Would this work? Would I be getting anything out of it? Because my 5th gen iPod can make them plenty loud. I would be using a L9 LOD btw.


----------



## stupidmop

retskrad said:


> Will the Fiio E11 drive my Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO 250 ohm's without any problems? I read on Fiio website and they recommend not to use higher than 150 ohms, but people say they still work. Any advice?


 
 They will work. You won't be driving them to their full potential but I frequently use my 250ohm beyers with the E11


ascenic said:


> I keep hearing varied opinions on whether or not I should get a amp for my V MODA Crossfade LPs. Would this work? Would I be getting anything out of it? Because my 5th gen iPod can make them plenty loud. I would be using a L9 LOD btw.


 
 I used to have the LPs and I have the E11. To me amping is about detail, not volume. The pairing was nice at the time. The LPs are low impedance which means they are easy to drive and sensitive so amping them won't require cranking the knob and you get more detail. The higher output impedance of the amp the better suited it is to drive lower ohm headphones. I also liked the E5 and E6 with them plus they're half the price
 Best,
 Mop


----------



## silentmoon

in my opinions , Fiio E11 is a very good portable amplifier at this price range. Espeacially for those who really want to know what a headphone amplifier is and what it can do to the sound. Portability : perfect, Size : perfect, Removable Battery : perfect. About the sound.... I tell you a very funny story! In Vietnam, people who want to buy E11 also own a very bass-sounding headphone or in-ear but they aren't satisfied and that's the reason why E11 can take place ( maybe because of 2 lv of bass boot )


----------



## retskrad

So if the E11 can't drive the dt 990 pro 250 ohms, how about the E12? I heard they can drive up to 300 ohms. Are there any difference between the two?


----------



## Shawn71

retskrad said:


> So if the E11 can't drive the dt 990 pro 250 ohms, how about the E12? I heard they can drive up to 300 ohms. Are there any difference between the two?




E12 will be the best candidate for you if you can stretch ur budget compsred to E11. E11 too an excellent amp fot its size and features but E12 is more powerful and neutral. Both can drivr my senny hd600 but i prefer E12 more to E11........


----------



## retskrad

With neutral, do you mean not as bassy as the E11 and better mids? How about sub bas comparison between them? I heard the E12 only boosts the sub bas with the equalizer.


----------



## Zapa

what is the best way to connect an iPhone 5 to this portable amp? lighting to 30pin connector to 30pin to 3.5mm? 
  
 Thank you for the help in advance!


----------



## macky112

zapa said:


> what is the best way to connect an iPhone 5 to this portable amp? lighting to 30pin connector to 30pin to 3.5mm?
> 
> Thank you for the help in advance!


 
  
 in ClieOS's Apple Nano 7G review

http://www.head-fi.org/t/635800/impression-apple-nano-7g-lightning-to-30pin-adapter
  
 it seems that headphone out vs lightning to 30pin, 30pin to 3.5mm has similar SQ on the Nano 7G, so I am assuming this would be the case for other lightning enabled iDevices as well?
  
 I am using headphone out on my iphone 5S and am happy with the result =)


----------



## macky112

I am liking my E11 so far, tho my IEMs and headphone don't need any amplification, thus I am using the E11 simply as a bass booster.
  
 however, one issue I noticed is E11's hissing on the phones I have (low impedance and high sensitivity).  Even on E11's low power, low gain and no bass boost settings, hissing is low yet noticeable by me, and upping any of the power/gain/bass boost settings will result in increased hissing, which during quieter moments of songs kinda bothers me.
  
 my observation is similar to ClieOS's description on E11's hissing on the first post, and my question to fellow E11 owners is: do you notice this when you first use the E11, and do you eventually get used to it?


----------



## Ascenic

Just bought it. Will tell my thoughts once it's here.


----------



## lisagorbin

Can Fiio e11 fully drive a 150 ohm headphone to its full potential?


----------



## Shawn71

lisagorbin said:


> Can Fiio e11 fully drive a 150 ohm headphone to its full potential?




yes. But whats your budget and whats ur headphone that you want to pair with?


----------



## lisagorbin

I want to try superlux hd660. right now, all i have is a fiio e11. I know e11 can drive it but can it "fully" drive it. I've read good things about sl hd660 and it's pretty cheap but it's not portable and has an impedance of 150 ohm.


----------



## Shawn71

lisagorbin said:


> I want to try superlux hd660. right now, all i have is a fiio e11. I know e11 can drive it but can it "fully" drive it. I've read good things about sl hd660 and it's pretty cheap but it's not portable and has an impedance of 150 ohm.




Ok. Technically yes, it can, as my E11 can drive my senny hd600(300 ohm) pretty good and my philips 890. And you try yourself as its just $39 and you can return if you dont want it or can use it indoors.


----------



## lisagorbin

shawn71 said:


> Ok. Technically yes, it can, as my E11 can drive my senny hd600(300 ohm) pretty good and my philips 890. And you try yourself as its just $39 and you can return if you dont want it or can use it indoors.


 
 The thing is if I pulled the trigger on SL hd660, it's mine for good unless i resell it because in my country, there is the "no return, no exchange" policy unless it's a damaged good, so i just want to make sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Knowing that a 300ohm headphone can be driven by e11 is convincing. Thank you shawn71. But we're not talking about just the volume right?


----------



## Shawn71

But we're not talking about just the volume right?
 
[/quote]

you bet Absolutely not just volume.....its more about soundstage,clarity,depth,detail etc....I wont commend/suggest the things i dont know as i dont want to.


----------



## lisagorbin

You are a great help Shawn71. Thank you very much.


----------



## Shawn71

lisagorbin said:


> You are a great help Shawn71. Thank you very much.



Not a problem. Most welcome. Glad I could help you.


----------



## Tiger Bait

Just got this amp today. I'm using it with a pair of Audio Technica Pro700MK2's and my LG G2. I am beyond impressed. I was looking for bass and this amp certainly provides it.


----------



## Ascenic

Amp came today, and it is amazing!
  
 My Crossfade LPs aren't done doing the mystical 600 hour burn in yet, but even without that, this amp makes them shine! That second bass boost is amazing! It cleans up the bass extremely well!


----------



## TimDuk

Can any one please tell me if these work well with v moda m100s? I am just listening via my mobile phone mp3


----------



## Shawn71

timduk said:


> Can any one please tell me if these work well with v moda m100s? I am just listening via my mobile phone mp3




Definitely you will be rewarded.........if its your first buy.


----------



## Ascenic

Although, I have to listen about 2.5 on the little scroll wheel while on low gain if I want to use Bass boost 2. I like my hearing!


----------



## Shawn71

ascenic said:


> Although, I have to listen about 2.5 on the little scroll wheel while on low gain if I want to use Bass boost 2. I like my hearing!




thru iem or headphone?
edit»» meant to ask iem or ur vmoda...........


----------



## dino73n

Hi
  
 I have HFI 580 and drive them with Lumia920 and Rockboxed SansaClip+
  
 Would the FiiO E11 be a noticeable step up regarding SQ and Volume level?
  
 Tnx


----------



## Ascenic

shawn71 said:


> thru iem or headphone?
> edit»» meant to ask iem or ur vmoda...........


 
 V MODA.


----------



## TimDuk

By Tim - 20 Jan 2014

I brought this with no knowledge that portable headphone amps even existed. All i knew was i had a pair of decent headphones and my phone wasnt providing enough power to drive the full potential out of them. All i can say is after hooking this up to my v moda m100s it pretty much doubled the volume and bass. On full volume and bass level 2 it felt like i had a couple of sub woofers strapped to my head and i could even feel the vibrations and air moving and as a bass head i obviously loved this. I do however appreciate this feature will not appeal to most 'normal' people. If u switch the EQ to zero and gain to Lo and set the volume to a comfortable setting i noticed the sound quality had definitely improved and of course the volume was capable of increasing to a much louder setting. Overall i was very happy with my purchase and am pleased i can now get greater performance out of my headphones.


----------



## Shawn71

timduk said:


> By Tim - 20 Jan 2014
> 
> I brought this with no knowledge that portable headphone amps even existed. All i knew was i had a pair of decent headphones and my phone wasnt providing enough power to drive the full potential out of them. All i can say is after hooking this up to my v moda m100s it pretty much doubled the volume and bass. On full volume and bass level 2 it felt like i had a couple of sub woofers strapped to my head and i could even feel the vibrations and air moving and as a bass head i obviously loved this. I do however appreciate this feature will not appeal to most 'normal' people. If u switch the EQ to zero and gain to Lo and set the volume to a comfortable setting i noticed the sound quality had definitely improved and of course the volume was capable of increasing to a much louder setting. Overall i was very happy with my purchase and am pleased i can now get greater performance out of my headphones.




Happy listening and welcome aboard to fiio club. I too prefer the same setup and its not a matter of safe lisyening BUT enough juice to drive almost my cans and this sound is vety pleasing to my ears. But ay times I set to hi gain and mid position eq to shake my basement. 

Btw there's an another switch under the hood(battery).......check it out.


----------



## Ascenic

shawn71 said:


> Btw there's an another switch under the hood(battery).......check it out.


 
 Mind if I inquire as to what it does?
  
 EDIT: Hmm it appears to be a second high-low switch. Mine is set to high by default.


----------



## RUMAY408

ascenic said:


> Mind if I inquire as to what it does?
> 
> EDIT: Hmm it appears to be a second high-low switch. Mine is set to high by default.


 
 High gain-Low gain to be exact.  
 My suggestion if you have tougher HP's to drive, most over the head or on the ear HP's, high gain.
 IEM's low gain to improve sensitivity.


----------



## ClieOS

rumay408 said:


> High gain-Low gain to be exact.
> My suggestion if you have tougher HP's to drive, most over the head or on the ear HP's, high gain.
> IEM's low gain to improve sensitivity.


 
  
 That's not a gain switch, but high / low power. Like the name suggested, it changes how much power the amp is able to pump out. Set it to high for best performance and low for best battery life.


----------



## RUMAY408

clieos said:


> That's not a gain switch, but high / low power. Like the name suggested, it changes how much power the amp is able to pump out. Set it to high for best performance and low for best battery life.


 
 My bad, gain switch and bass booster are on the outside and high/low power on the inside under the battery.


----------



## Shawn71

ascenic said:


> Mind if I inquire as to what it does?
> 
> EDIT: Hmm it appears to be a second high-low switch. Mine is set to high by default.




Well its the power selector of the amp with hi and lo position to drive power hungry HP w/hi position set.....simply put just like chevy corvette, dodge viper, ford mustang eqipped with turbo power.....but it is optimised for performance and E11's hi setting drains power quicker than low setting. Ofcourse thats a huge monster compared to a E11's 3"x2"portable formfactor with a very small powerhouse.


----------



## dino73n

dino73n said:


> Hi
> 
> I have HFI 580 and drive them with Lumia920 and Rockboxed SansaClip+
> 
> ...


 

 Anyone?


----------



## Shawn71

dino73n said:


> Anyone?




Definitely worth buying it for SQ,Staging,depth,clarity ,detail,texture etc. Frankly speaking i havent tried US HFI 580 and lumia 920 but RB'ed sansa with E11 will be a good combo to drive most of the iems and HPs not just for volume and bass but all those mentioned..........


----------



## dino73n

shawn71 said:


> Definitely worth buying it for SQ,Staging,depth,clarity ,detail,texture etc. Frankly speaking i havent tried US HFI 580 and lumia 920 but RB'ed sansa with E11 will be a good combo to drive most of the iems and HPs not just for volume and bass but all those mentioned..........


 

 Thanks a lot for your answer,I just ordered E11,found it for $49 shipped from Hong Kong. I hope it is genuine.
  
 I am from Bosnia and Herzegovina so ebay was the only way to get it.


----------



## Shawn71

dino73n said:


> Thanks a lot for your answer,I just ordered E11,found it for $49 shipped from Hong Kong. I hope it is genuine.
> 
> I am from Bosnia and Herzegovina so ebay was the only way to get it.




Anytime..........

I see. Which HK ebay seller you ordered? bigbargainonline?


----------



## dino73n

Seller from Ebay is "trading_one" or "keygos",it's the same seller with two ebay profiles. Shipment has a tracking number so I hope it's going to be problemless


----------



## Mike Gallichio

I have to say that I have owned some nice small headphone amps in the past and for the sound and money the Fiio e 11 wins best value and sound by a landslide. It very nicely opens the sound stage and is light and turns cheap headphones into sounding great and good cans better. Bottom line WOW!


----------



## dino73n

mike gallichio said:


> I have to say that I have owned some nice small headphone amps in the past and for the sound and money the Fiio e 11 wins best value and sound by a landslide. It very nicely opens the sound stage and is light and turns cheap headphones into sounding great and good cans better. Bottom line WOW!


 

 Am I missing something or,as I can see,you have been waiting for almost 8 years to write your first post


----------



## Ascenic

dino73n said:


> Am I missing something or,as I can see,you have been waiting for almost 8 years to write your first post


 

 The winner for lurker of the decade goes to... Mr. Gallichio! Congratulations, Mike!


----------



## lisagorbin

ascenic said:


> The winner for lurker of the decade goes to... Mr. Gallichio! Congratulations, Mike!


 

 This is very funny (Ascenic)and almost unbelievable! (Mike)


----------



## RUMAY408

dino73n said:


> Am I missing something or,as I can see,you have been waiting for almost 8 years to write your first post


 
 I appreciate Mike's patience.  At least he didn't say anything factually wrong, like my last 2nd to last post.


----------



## Shawn71

rumay408 said:


> I appreciate Mike's patience.  At least he didn't say anything factually wrong, like my last 2nd to last post. :atsmile:




Yeah he really is a serious patience guy. LoL,looks like you sure threw stones at some headfi'er on your very first post..... as you ignored to include ur first post.

And seems like mike was honestly waiting all these (8) years to find his suitable can and finaly ended up buying E11..
JK....


----------



## Mike Gallichio

Hi Dino. 
 I hope you enjoyed the info here I posted about the Fiio amp.  If you did not like it That's Ok also.  I don't often talk about products unless they are really outstanding. 
 Mike


----------



## Mike Gallichio

.


----------



## shaolin95

Hello all!

 I just got a E6 and E11. At first I thought I would just keep the E6 because of how tiny it is but not sure if it is placebo or what, but it seems the E11 just opens up things some more even with my easy to drive headphones.
 In any case, from my phone, how do you recommend setting things up...like volume half way up then crank the E11 or what you think worst best?
 These little things are amazing!
  
 Thanks!


----------



## dino73n

mike gallichio said:


> Hi Dino.
> I hope you enjoyed the info here I posted about the Fiio amp.  If you did not like it That's Ok also. * I don't often talk about products unless they are really outstanding. *
> Mike


 
 I Can't to agree more,got mine E11 yesterday and it's realy outstanding.
 I don't speak audiophile's language so can't to describe the details but it makes my HFI-580s the whole new pair of cans. Definitly worth every $


----------



## shaolin95

Guys, coming from the Xperia Z Ultra as my source, do you think it will make any difference if I replace the stock 3.5mm cable with something better built?
 I was thinking http://www.cablesforless.com/Super-High-Quality-8-Inch-35mm-Stereo-Male-To-Male-Audio-Cable-P6761C209.aspx  or the *Cardas HPI* mini-mini 6" - *Head*-*Fi*
 .


----------



## murray66

We seem to be following a similar route.


----------



## antikryst

shaolin95 said:


> Guys, coming from the Xperia Z Ultra as my source, do you think it will make any difference if I replace the stock 3.5mm cable with something better built?
> I was thinking http://www.cablesforless.com/Super-High-Quality-8-Inch-35mm-Stereo-Male-To-Male-Audio-Cable-P6761C209.aspx  or the *Cardas HPI* mini-mini 6" - *Head*-*Fi*
> .




Wouldn't count on it. You will be better off if you can get something like the e18 that can make your Android just storage for music plus a player interface. Let the DAC play your music. The e11 isn't that good to show the difference in sound by using a better cable. I know.. I have the e11 too. It's a bit noisy with sensitive IEMs. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blessedangel

So I  received my E11 in the mail yesterday, the one that has the extra battery and charger with it, and man.... Does this thing offer some tasty bass! Im using a samsung epic 4g touch with a 64gb micro sd card as my default device. Also I have Viper4android with bass boost to %150 and High Quality headphones set to 2x..... Setting the EQ to 2 preset and Gain to 2... My Sennheiser HD 280's rumble my head... Like I Was scared cause my ears went numb when i started listening to a bit of Dubstep lol... Orchestral music has the deep bass and crisp highs Ive been wanting all this time!... I have immediately bought another amplifier for my desktop ( Though that was an entirely different brand)


----------



## Shawn71

blessedangel said:


> So I  received my E11 in the mail yesterday, the one that has the extra battery and charger with it.



what?additional battery and charger with E11? Mind posting a picture of the kit. Thx.


----------



## blessedangel

Ya, no problem

http://www.amazon.com/Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Accessory-Charger/dp/B004QVPGXK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1393544903&sr=8-3&keywords=fio+e11


----------



## Shawn71

Yeah i got it.thx. I actually thought HK sellers like mp4,penonaudio selling with battery pack but didnt realize it was actually mica thru amazon.... And luckily i got mine(spare battery) from my very old cell phone inventory!


----------



## Chadwide

Hi Guys, I've just spent a little time with this amp and thought I'd give my input. I'm just starting to build a mobile rig after listening happily to my HD600s though a Matrix Audio Cube for a few years. Decided on ER4s. I guess I was expecting more from this amp. It has dramatically slower transients in the high end vs. my Matrix audio unit (which I love). I've also listened though at PA2V2 and, since that amp has a warmish presentation, I thought the E11 would be more too my liking. The slower high end really took a lot of texture out of strings and symbols. (same problem with the PA2V2) What's the next step up in this size range? I don't want to go too much larger.....


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

chadwide said:


> It has dramatically *slower transients* in the high end vs. my Matrix audio unit (which I love). The *slower high end* really took a lot of texture out of strings and symbols.


 
 Hey I'm new to the audiophile community. I was just wondering if you could explain what you mean by the "slower" high end.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Chadwide

We'll, its always a challenge to write about sounds..... what I'm trying to describe is the immediacy of the high end... when a really high frequency happens, like the first "tick" of a guitar sting being plucked with a pick, or the impact of a brush on a symbol, how much impact was there? The "slower" sound I'm trying to describe is a smoothing out of high end transients. To be fair, this amp performed about the same as my PA2V2 with my ER4S, but neither product was able to get the most our of those phones. I have a Matrix Audio desktop amp which wasn't particularity expense ($200ish) that is worlds better this this respect.......


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## xluben

I posted some photos of my new FiiO E11 (and my old PA2V2) in a thread here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/710966/xlubens-fiio-e11-and-pa2v2-photos-and-review
  
 I figured I'd post the photos over here as well.  I hope that is OK.  
  
 I will update the thread with more thoughts once I have listened to them both side by side a little longer.
  
 Quote:


xluben said:


> I just got a FiiO E11 and also dusted off my PA2V2 (that I got nearly 9 years ago!).  I decided to take some photos, and I will post some more thoughts and comparisons once I have done a bit more listening on both.
> 
> First here are some photos of the FiiO E11.  I got the package on Amazon that includes a spare battery and charger.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


xluben said:


> Here are some photos of the PA2V2.  Mine was the first one with a clear faceplate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


xluben said:


> Here are the side by side shots of the FiiO E11 and PA2V2.
> 
> PA2V2, MotoX, FiiO E11, and Shure SE215.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

Bought his amp for my iPhone 4s and AKG K545 and I love it


----------



## lawrecedent

Hi everyone, just a general enquiry. I got my e11 last week as my first dip into the world of portable amps and I can't say I've been disappointed! The E11 is a great little amp and improves the sound quality of all my phones but it especially pairs beautifully with my Grado sr80's. Anyway, my only gripe is that the battery cover is really loose as it does not properly attach at the top nearest the volume nob and can be lifted up without pressing the release button at the bottom. Has anyone else had similar problems? Or have any suggestions?
Thank you


----------



## ClieOS

lawrecedent said:


> Hi everyone, just a general enquiry. I got my e11 last week as my first dip into the world of portable amps and I can't say I've been disappointed! The E11 is a great little amp and improves the sound quality of all my phones but it especially pairs beautifully with my Grado sr80's. Anyway, my only gripe is that the battery cover is really loose as it does not properly attach at the top nearest the volume nob and can be lifted up without pressing the release button at the bottom. Has anyone else had similar problems? Or have any suggestions?
> Thank you


 
  
 There should be a 'hook' underneath the battery cover near the volume pot to prevent it from coming out. Check if the cover is slightly bended outward or not. If it is, push it back a bit so the hook will catch the case.


----------



## lawrecedent

I'd tried this already but didn't want to be too brutal with my new purchase and end up warping the back cover. However, a second attempt with a bit more gusto has proved successful and saves me the long wait to return it to China! Thanks for the advice


----------



## r2muchstuff

Hello,
  
 Did I read somewhere that FiiO is releasing an updated E11 soon?  Or am I dreaming?
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## lawrecedent

r2muchstuff said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did I read somewhere that FiiO is releasing an updated E11 soon?  Or am I dreaming?
> 
> ...




This could explain the reduced price on mine if they're liquidating the old stock. Only guessing though


----------



## KT66

r2muchstuff said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did I read somewhere that FiiO is releasing an updated E11 soon?  Or am I dreaming?
> 
> ...


 
 They did about a year ago, it's called the E12


----------



## Shawn71

r2muchstuff said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did I read somewhere that FiiO is releasing an updated E11 soon?  Or am I dreaming?
> 
> ...




Nah, pinch urself......it might be I, posted that E11 will be replaced with E11K which will have non-replaceable battery......available by mid of 2014 i guess.


----------



## r2muchstuff

shawn71 said:


> Nah, pinch urself......it might be I, posted that E11 will be replaced with E11K which will have non-replaceable battery......available by mid of 2014 i guess.


 
 Yes that is it.
 Well, are you guessing or do you know something?
  
 KT,  I have both, the E12 is not an update of E11 it is a different class amp.
  
 Thanks,
 R


----------



## Shawn71

r2muchstuff said:


> Yes that is it.
> Well, are you guessing or do you know something?
> 
> KT,  I have both, the E12 is not an update of E11 it is a different class amp.
> ...




Well guessing in the sense like june or july '14 for sure......so mid of 2014.


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

I just got my FiiO E11 and I'm using it with my iPhone 4s. Sometimes it makes crackle noises while is plugged in but it's pretty subtle. Is this normal?


----------



## lawrecedent

hi-fi guy said:


> I just got my FiiO E11 and I'm using it with my iPhone 4s. Sometimes it makes crackle noises while is plugged in but it's pretty subtle. Is this normal?



Mine does too, I think it's interference from the phone but it doesn't do it all the time and I only notice it when I have headphones on but no music playing. If you think about how badly affected computer speakers and radios are affected by mobile signals it's pretty good really.


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

I forgot to mention that i hear it only when the music isn't playing so I'm experiencing the same thing as you. good to know that its normal.
 although I get the same sounds when i plug it into my mac. any ideas on that?
  
 Thanks


----------



## blessedangel

@ Hi-Fi Guy- Thats from the interference still. I used to get crackling when it was plugged into my phone, even if everything but wifi was off...Now i only use it for my mp3 player (older galaxy s2 without phone plan/ data) and its gone away completely.


----------



## ReVoX

Good evening, I like to listen to music with the sony nwz e464, I would not buy a headphone amplifier for audio power but to improve the quality and the audio spectrum.
 I am undecided between FiiO e11 (58 €) and FiiO e12 (123 €). I know that among the 3 best is the fiio e12 e11 but costs much less and weighs less than above. How much is the difference in sound, considering the price double? Or is it better not to buy either of them and expect to get the fiio x3 with built-in DAC, but I do not know if it is better integrated DAC or the DAC in the FiiO x3 e12 model.
 Who gives me a help?


----------



## Shawn71

revox said:


> Good evening, I like to listen to music with the sony nwz e464, I would not buy a headphone amplifier for audio power but to improve the quality and the audio spectrum.
> 
> I am undecided between FiiO e11 (58 €) and FiiO e12 (123 €). I know that among the 3 best is the fiio e12 e11 but costs much less and weighs less than above. How much is the difference in sound, considering the price double? Or is it better not to buy either of them and expect to get the fiio x3 with built-in DAC, but I do not know if it is better integrated DAC or the DAC in the FiiO x3 e12 model.
> 
> Who gives me a help?



What is that you gonna use?an IEM/canal phone earphone or an headphone?


----------



## ReVoX

Hi! Lately listening with the Noontec Zoro, leaving the in-ear headphones. 
 After buying the DAC would buy other headphones from 32 ohms, but that's not the problem. There are headphones of the first level, but can be folded down and the cable is replaceable, and it is the thing that interests me most going around. 
 I'm really undecided whether to pair with a DAC with my sony reader E464 to expand the audio spectrum, and buy or not buy anything below the fiio x3. I must say that the Sony is fine, so I thought a portable DAC, the e11 costs € 58 and weighs much less than the fiio e12 which is € 123, which is the difference with headphones or from 16/32 ohms is the best model e11 ? Or the DAC built into the fiio x3 is better than the FiiO FiiO e11 and e12?


----------



## Shawn71

revox said:


> Hi! Lately listening with the Noontec Zoro, leaving the in-ear headphones.
> 
> After buying the DAC would buy other headphones from 32 ohms, but that's not the problem. There are headphones of the first level, but can be folded down and the cable is replaceable, and it is the thing that interests me most going around.
> 
> I'm really undecided whether to pair with a DAC with my sony reader E464 to expand the audio spectrum, and buy or not buy anything below the fiio x3. I must say that the Sony is fine, so I thought a portable DAC, the e11 costs € 58 and weighs much less than the fiio e12 which is € 123, which is the difference with headphones or from 16/32 ohms is the best model e11 ? Or the DAC built into the fiio x3 is better than the FiiO FiiO e11 and e12?




Ok. I suggest you get the FiiO L5 LOD cable and FiiO E11 amp,that way you can bypass your sony HO. Looks like the price you got in your country is costlier. So buy from mp4nation.net and they ship via fedex

But,please make sure about the LOD compatibilitywiyh your sony model and shipping details to your country with them before placing the order.I guess it supports all walkman series but just..........

E11 is an wonderful amp which has replaceable bl-5b battery,eq and gain settings and drive most of the budget cans with ease.


----------



## ReVoX

Hello and thanks for the advice. I write from Italy, I find the prices from a vendor near my city, are included in shipping and if I have warranty issues can bring them in person, while the site which is headquartered in Hong Kong could not have 24 months warranty and I have to pay the customs duty (+22% cost). 
 I confirm that FiiO e11 has a quality / price ratio better than the fiio e12? In addition e11 has a better DAC than the fiio x3 (as producer on the site have 3 different DAC chip)? 
 I could use it successfully with younger readers, as sandisk clip zip +?


----------



## Shawn71

revox said:


> Hello and thanks for the advice. I write from Italy, I find the prices from a vendor near my city, are included in shipping and if I have warranty issues can bring them in person, while the site which is headquartered in Hong Kong could not have 24 months warranty and I have to pay the customs duty (+22% cost).
> 
> I confirm that FiiO e11 has a quality / price ratio better than the fiio e12? In addition e11 has a better DAC than the fiio x3 (as producer on the site have 3 different DAC chip)?
> 
> I could use it successfully with younger readers, as sandisk clip zip +?




ok sounds like a better deal in your home country. And i would like to give a brief note about DAC and Amp....

The USB DAC/HP Amp(FiiO E07K) has both DAC and amp in one unit. The dac can be used to bypass PC/laptop's inbuilt/onboard sound card by connecting it thru their USB port. The amp section amplifies the signal from dac output then route it to headphone out.

On the other hand the HP amp(FiiO E11) serves as exclusive HP amp ONLY,no DAC funtionlity. Any device(media player,tab,pc,laptop,smartphon etc) which has 3.5mm audio output can be connected to HP amp.
So if you would like to use pc/laptop as audio source besides your sony 464 you can choose FiiO E07K OR if you just want HP amp only to use with sony and sansa FiiO E11 is a best candidate. 

X3 is an all in one pro audio player which can play any audio files with a good dac and amp built-in.

Since you already own sony and sansa(i assume) you can buy the sony LOD and FiiO amp or you can upgrade one shot by getting the X3. You can do the math as i dont have a clue about your budget.


----------



## ReVoX

Hello, you're right, I got confused with the names but what I want is of course a mini-amp. What you wrote is right and I agree with everything. 
 My doubt was / is whether it makes sense to take an amp FiiO e11 (57 €) FiiO e12 (123 €) or wait a while and take the FiiO X3 (199 €), all depends on the chip and the quality / price ratio . 
 My current budget covers up to FiiO e12, if you should take the X3 look a couple of months and I take that, moreover, if there is not a huge difference (I read on the forum of ups and downs much lower than in the model e11 compared FiiO e12) saving money with fiio e11 and listening to good music (I hope) with the advantage of a lower net weight.


----------



## Shawn71

revox said:


> Hello, you're right, I got confused with the names but what I want is of course a mini-amp. What you wrote is right and I agree with everything.
> 
> My doubt was / is whether it makes sense to take an amp FiiO e11 (57 €) FiiO e12 (123 €) or wait a while and take the FiiO X3 (199 €), all depends on the chip and the quality / price ratio .
> 
> My current budget covers up to FiiO e12, if you should take the X3 look a couple of months and I take that, moreover, if there is not a huge difference (I read on the forum of ups and downs much lower than in the model e11 compared FiiO e12) saving money with fiio e11 and listening to good music (I hope) with the advantage of a lower net weight.




Alrite. I highly recommend E11 for price,performance,options,portability etc to E12,as I own both and E06K. Get the LOD for sansa and sony for better sound quality and to reveal E11's potential.


----------



## ReVoX

Hello, I have both? Do you find that the difference is not so marked with a 32-ohm headphones (as read on the forum)? The LOD for sony'll take it, but the Sansa does'nt fit the one supplied with the Fiio E11? There is much difference sound between LOD and 3.5mm jack supplied with Fiio E11?


----------



## Shawn71

revox said:


> Hello, I have both? Do you find that the difference is not so marked with a 32-ohm headphones (as read on the forum)? The LOD for sony'll take it, but the Sansa does'nt fit the one supplied with the Fiio E11? There is much difference sound between LOD and 3.5mm jack supplied with Fiio E11?




Well,the supplied 3.5mm-3.5mm interconnect cable will connect any 3.5mm headphone output of portable devices. But using a LOD cable(compatible) will improve the SQ of any device as it wont use the built-in headphone amplifer rather just uses the onboard dac and line out to external HP amp(FiiO).
You can use that interconnect cable still to use the HO of the device but SQ will not be that good as there are 2 stages of amplification.


----------



## ReVoX

Thank you very much for the explanation and for the advice!


----------



## ReVoX

Hello sorry to bother, L5 is for walkman nwz but for the residue there is a specific cable?


----------



## Shawn71

revox said:


> Hello sorry to bother, L5 is for walkman nwz but for the residue there is a specific cable?




Residue?


----------



## Shawn71

revox said:


> Thank you very much for the explanation and for the advice!




Glad my inputs helped you and you are happy to decide your cans........enjoy.


----------



## Shawn71

Atlast.


----------



## ReVoX

sorry not residue but sansa zip+


----------



## Shawn71

revox said:


> sorry not residue but sansa zip+




No LOD cable for clip series as theres no multi pin out but LOD there for fuze.


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

I may buy an iphone 5s soon and was wondering what i would have to do differently than the iphone 4s to use this amp since it has a lightning plug instead of 30 pin


----------



## camaker

Pick up one of the Lightning to 30 Pin adapters Apple sells and it will work fine with the Fiio 30 pin cable. Be sure to get one from Apple though, as their adapter has a DAC chip in it. The 3rd party adapters lack that chip and won't work.


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

camaker said:


> Pick up one of the Lightning to 30 Pin adapters Apple sells and it will work fine with the Fiio 30 pin cable. Be sure to get one from Apple though, as their adapter has a DAC chip in it. The 3rd party adapters lack that chip and won't work.



Thanks for the info I'll pick one up. If I get the phone.


----------



## howdy

Is there a good sonic advantage when this is paired with the iPod classic? I'm thinking of getting this to go with the iPod. After reading some of these posts it looks like it should pair well, I had it paired with a Fiio e17 and liked how that sounded,is that better same or worse than the e11!


----------



## retwisted

Headphone Impedance Range: 16 Ω ~ 300Ω. I have a 12 ohm headphone. Will it work well with it?


----------



## ClieOS

retwisted said:


> Headphone Impedance Range: 16 Ω ~ 300Ω. I have a 12 ohm headphone. Will it work well with it?


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## pokenguyen

If I use headphone out from iPhone 5 to E11, what volume level should I set in iPhone?


----------



## howdy

pokenguyen said:


> If I use headphone out from iPhone 5 to E11, what volume level should I set in iPhone?



Did you ever get an answer ? If you go LO the volume is already at full volume otherwise you should have the volume at 3/4 or full. Just remember to turn it back down after the amp is disconnected.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Anyone want 18 bl-5b batteries for the E11 for 40$? Just found this on eBay. You'd be set on batteries... Assuming you'll be using the e11 for the rest of your life. http://m.ebay.com/itm/321154447374?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Shawn71

Nice find.....looks like a godzillaius spring sale.


----------



## The Blue Link

I recently purchased the Fiio E11 soon after purchasing a pair of V-Moda XS. This being my first amp as well as first audiophile headphones, I wasn't sure what to expect at first. After a few days of listening, I has a good idea of how the two worked together. The first thing I noticed was that it didnt seem to enhance the overall sound as much as expected. While certain details came to light off in the distance, the center of the mids seemed to be over shadowed. In the instance of every song by Thousand Foot Krutch, the electric guitar became more emphasized and clearer, but it seemed to blur the vocals, no matter the volume or equalizer. The equalizer itself is very different than the one in your iPod settings. It doesn't alter the sound but rather adds two additional depths of bass. While the amp does a good job, its not my bread and butter as someone that prefers vocals, and I plan on selling my E11


----------



## howdy

Can you return the e11? You should try the e12, it is a lot cleaner sounding, pro lay be more to your liking. What is the source you are using with the amp.

Also, welcome to head-fi sorry about your wallet..


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

howdy said:


> Can you return the e11? You should try the e12, it is a lot cleaner sounding, pro lay be more to your liking. What is the source you are using with the amp.
> 
> Also, welcome to head-fi sorry about your wallet..


and then even cleaner than that is the objective 2... I suggest keeping the e11 for now. Its not like he really needs it... And welcome to head-fi. What he said. Its not the amps fault dude. Its the XS's. The bass is put a little in front of the vocals. I think your brain might be playing tricks on you. The xs doesn't need any amplifier... Especially not with an iPod... Unless, you just want more volume. Other than that, its your headphones fault.(I was talking to blue link after the first sentence.)


----------



## The Blue Link

The XS actually have a very controlled bass and are more balanced towards the upper mids


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Still doesn't change the fact that the bass is 6-7db boosted...


----------



## The Blue Link

I'm to the point where I prefer the XS without the amp, it just sounds more natural and is a lot more portable


----------



## ramaka

My E11 has started acting strangely, when I plug it in using the USB cable to my laptop and remove the battery the orange light glows up and as soon as I insert the battery it goes out. I checked the battery and it tested out at 4.2v on the multimeter. Yet, when I turn the amp on ( with the battery in it), it doesn't, even the blue light does not show up. Am I SOL on the amp and need to digest this as a bad loss and move on?


----------



## Shawn71

ramaka said:


> My E11 has started acting strangely, when I plug it in using the USB cable to my laptop and remove the battery the orange light glows up and as soon as I insert the battery it goes out. I checked the battery and it tested out at 4.2v on the multimeter. Yet, when I turn the amp on ( with the battery in it), it doesn't, even the blue light does not show up. Am I SOL on the amp and need to digest this as a bad loss and move on?




might be a stupid question.....did you try replacing the battery?from ur spare,if you have any,as its an easy gettable nokia bl-5b,even you can try checking from your known sources(battery loan to check if the amp really bitten its dust or the battery itself). Ebay also sell them besides amazon.com,for that matter.

Alternatively you can also use 3* AA/AAA batteries by connecting in series, and connect their +ve and -ve trrminals to the amp's polarity respectively to just see if the power LED(blue) glows/responds.

Again, the above tip has a total combined voltage of 4.5v(1.5V *3 batteries) if the batteries are new,so you can use them to have'em discharge some volts to be as close as 4.2V to be on safer side. Please try this as a final resort, if you totally gave up on your E11 after all the possible attempts are made,E11 out of warranty etc and dont point your finger at me in the end, if nothing shows up.......and note that we are dealing with DC power so no harm to the components as long as its DC(battery).just.............


----------



## ramaka

Thanks Shawn, I have ordered a replacement battery and will revert back if that changes anything.


----------



## Shawn71

ramaka said:


> Thanks Shawn, I have ordered a replacement battery and will revert back if that changes anything.




URW,not a problem........lets hope to see it glowing blue back.


----------



## ramaka

shawn71 said:


> URW,not a problem........lets hope to see it glowing blue back.


 
 Battery swap did not do the trick...it just refuses to turn back on...Off to trash it goes and hello E12 !


----------



## Shawn71

ramaka said:


> Battery swap did not do the trick...it just refuses to turn back on...Off to trash it goes and hello E12 !




hmm.....I can understand. Since its out of warranty, did you still try contacting the dealer/seller explaining the situation?


----------



## Momo-chan

Does this pair well with x5?


----------



## ClieOS

momo-chan said:


> Does this pair well with x5?


 
  
 Pairing is okay except that the internal amp section of X5 is better, so there won't really be any improvement there. A better option is to wait for the upcoming E11K.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

Something strange I find about the E11 is that it sounds better than the E10 but only when I plug it into a decent source. I paid £34 for the E11 and £61 for the E10. The E11 through the line out of the E10 sounds a little better than the headphone output of the E10. The E11 is also louder and I find the E11 to boost the bass more cleanly. The E11 sounds great through the line out of many things. E.g, my FiiO X3 and also the line out of the FiiO D03K DAC.
  
 I have dropped my E11 so many times now and it is covered in dents but is still working fine.


----------



## Shawn71

thegianthogweed said:


> Something strange I find about the E11 is that it sounds better than the E10 but only when I plug it into a decent source. I paid £34 for the E11 and £61 for the E10. The E11 through the line out of the E10 sounds a little better than the headphone output of the E10. The E11 is also louder and I find the E11 to boost the bass more cleanly. The E11 sounds great through the line out of many things. E.g, my FiiO X3 and also the line out of the FiiO D03K DAC.
> 
> I have dropped my E11 so many times now and it is covered in dents but is still working fine.




Yeah this is one hell of a budget amp with bells and whistles,especially the anywhere available user replaceable Nokia bl-5b battery......

Wondering what the change in E11K will be?face lift & internals? besides the battery....


----------



## ClieOS

shawn71 said:


> Wondering what the change in E11K will be?face lift & internals? besides the battery....


 
  
 Noticeably SQ improvement. You will still find the AD8397 inside but the topology is quite different from the original E11. The battery is however non-removable this time.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

How will you put the E11K in your pocket if the both the input and output are on the opposite side to the volume control? You will end up having to put the volume knob at the bottom of your pocket where you wont be able to use it without taking it out. There may be a reason but I simply can't understand the reason why a portable headphone amplifier would have the headphone socket on the opposite side to the volume dial.
  
 In my opinion, it would be better if the gain and bass boost switches swapped places with the input and output.
  
 It would be fine as a desktop amp like it is though.


----------



## ClieOS

I guess it does take some getting used to, though it is not the first of its kind.


----------



## RoMee

I wonder why FiiO chose this design, they should know people who buy this thing will want to stack it, why would they design it to be so awkward? 
  
 They should had made it flat and move the knob to the side like an A&K Dap


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

It also looks to me like is only has on or off for the bass boost. Not off, 1 and 2 on the normal E11. I do believe that the sound will be an improvement though. It looks to be much better built too.
  
 How much does it weigh? I think my E11 is 64g or something like that.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

WHEN WAS THE E11K ANNOUNCED??? Maybe it'll solve the clipping issue with low impedance loads at high volume, and give out a little more power. And apparently this topping nx1 amp right here is better than an e11 for 20$ less from what owners of both have told me. It has a cleaner sound, full metal construction, and more stable on lower and higher impedance loads. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HFMNR4M/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1405805489&sr=8-1&pi=SL75 I'm thinking the E11K might just give it a run for its money! If I remember correctly, the nx1 was designed to beat the e11 in every aspect, and topping is releasing the nx2 soon I think. If that's basically an improved nx1, and not an entirely new amp, I think there might just be a showdown of the next-Gen budget amps. Topping NX2 VS FiiO E11K. That's something I'd want to see. The only thing the e11 has a one up on the nx1 is the bass boost. Again, haven't heard the nx1 to compare though. I'm very happy with my E11. Just wanting to see an E11K VS NX2 showdown. See which is a better budget amp. I'm gonna stay tuned into this thread now for news on E11K...


----------



## bowei006

I started a thread on the E11K if any of you want more information
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/727341/new-fiio-e11k-portable-amplifier-info-news-thread-early-impressions
  
 Early Impressions of a VERY early pre-production sample are there. These impressions will be half a year old by the time the final unit comes out. So please take it with little mind. 
  
  
 Also unboxing video and more pictures. We all like pictures right?


----------



## ClieOS

dischorddubstep said:


> WHEN WAS THE E11K ANNOUNCED??? Maybe it'll solve the clipping issue with low impedance loads at high volume, and give out a little more power. And apparently this topping nx1 amp right here is better than an e11 for 20$ less from what owners of both have told me. It has a cleaner sound, full metal construction, and more stable on lower and higher impedance loads. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HFMNR4M/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1405805489&sr=8-1&pi=SL75 I'm thinking the E11K might just give it a run for its money! If I remember correctly, the nx1 was designed to beat the e11 in every aspect, and topping is releasing the nx2 soon I think. If that's basically an improved nx1, and not an entirely new amp, I think there might just be a showdown of the next-Gen budget amps. Topping NX2 VS FiiO E11K. That's something I'd want to see. The only thing the e11 has a one up on the nx1 is the bass boost. Again, haven't heard the nx1 to compare though. I'm very happy with my E11. Just wanting to see an E11K VS NX2 showdown. See which is a better budget amp. I'm gonna stay tuned into this thread now for news on E11K...


 
  
 It has not been officially announced yet, but it will be soon. Right now, FiiO doesn't want to announce upcoming product too soon, before they are just about ready to hit the market. So by the time they are announced, they will almost hit the market (if not already so).
  
 My E11 doesn't have any of the clipping issue you described. In fact, it doesn't make any sense that it will clip low impedance load (*clipping is a result of the amp running out of voltage swing, which shouldn't be the case for low impedance load as they tends to be very easy to drive, voltage wise. High impedance load is typically where you'll find clipping happens). As for NX1, well, everyone has his / her opinion. I never used one so I won't be commenting too much on it for now. But it is hard to believe based on the fairly simple internal circuit I have seen over the internet, Anyway, I do have plan to pick one up soon so maybe I'll find out for myself.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

clieos said:


> It has not been officially announced yet, but it will be soon. Right now, FiiO doesn't want to announce upcoming product too soon, before they are just about ready to hit the market. So by the time they are announced, they will almost hit the market (if not already so).
> 
> My E11 doesn't have any of the clipping issue you described. In fact, it doesn't make any sense that it will clip low impedance load (*clipping is a result of the amp running out of voltage swing, which shouldn't be the case for low impedance load as they tends to be very easy to drive, voltage wise). As for NX1, well, everyone has his / her opinion. I never used one so I won't be commenting too much on it for now. But it is hard to believe based on the fairly simple internal circuit I have seen over the internet, Anyway, I do have plan to pick one up soon so maybe I'll find out for myself.


cool.  I hook up a 32 ohm headphone, put on bass boost +2, and it clips at 6/8 volume. Its not my headphones either. They go louder than this on my 100 watt vintage stereo amp thing. Anyways, if you go look at that one "Guy's" review, he even states it shows signs of instability on low impedance loads. I experienced it myself, and made sure it wasn't the cans themselves by hooking it into an amp I know can distort my cans... Its the E11 clipping into low impedance loads. Do you by chance have any closed back bassy cans that are about 32 ohms, and have around a 50mm driver? That's my test conditions. Jvc HA-M55X (broke when I took them apart a while back. Claimed warranty with WalMart, and bought a farcry 2, 3, and blood dragon with the gift card. ) but anyways, try using a can with a large driver that can take some power, low impedance rating, turn on bass boost, and turn it up... I am sort of a basshead at points.


----------



## ClieOS

dischorddubstep said:


> cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If the input signal is very high (i.e. line-level, 2Vrms), then clipping can happen with bass boost as the signal (or at least the bass region) is over-amplified out of the amp voltage swing range. This is not uncommon, consider most portable amps are not designed to handle very large input signal (*mind you, iDevice only pump out around 0.55~1V and they are the most common of portable source). Your vintage stereo amp on the other hand is made for desktop gear, so it is meant to handle large signal, and most of them has very high output impedance on the headphone-out to cut down signal in order to 'appear' better, often in the hundreds of ohm. That's like adding a 100+ohm resistor in serial with your headphone and in no way make the receiver a better amp. You can practically make any amp 'behaves' better by adding more impedance between the amp and your headphone, but it doesn't actually make the amp better in performance. It is just mostly an illusion to cover the amp's shortcoming.
  
 I don't think what you are describing is clipping (unless it is the situation above). Maybe it is some kind of distortion that I have not heard of, but clipping is referring to a specific kind of distortion that is, as I have mentioned, about voltage swing and the amp's amplification limit. The few large headphones that I own, which I had tried on the E10 showed no sign of distortion. I don't own an E11 anymore so I can't test it again.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

clieos said:


> Maybe it is some kind of distortion that I have not heard of, but clipping is referring to a specific kind of distortion that is, as I have mentioned, about voltage swing and the amp's amplification limit. The few large headphones that I own, which I had tried on the E10 showed no sign of distortion. I don't own an E11 anymore so I can't test it again.


 
 I have both the E10 and the E11 and I don't find either of them to distort with both of my 32 ohm headphones. Even when I have both the amps on high gain. I just plug the E11 into the line out of the E10 and it sound really good then. I also have the FiiO X3 and the line out of that I find to be very loud with the E11. However, there is still no distortion at all even when I have both the X3 and E11 on high gain. The E11's bass boost has more depth to it than the X3 so that is why I sometimes use them together. I never use the E11 to boost the volume of things because that is when I end up getting distortion because of double amping the signal. I have used the E11 through that line out of about 4 different thinks now. The line out on the back of my big Pioneer amplifier, line out of the FiiO D03K, E10 and the X3. The E11 always sounds really good to me as long as it is plugged into something that sounds reasonable.


----------



## Fungus

Has anybody noticed that the background hiss gets unbearably loud when the equalizer is set to level 3?  
  
 I've also noticed that the background hiss is actually slightly louder on low gain than it is on high which is really strange, should be the other way round. 
  
 The placement of the headphone input jack is so bad, should have switched position with the output.  
  
 Sound wise, A+. Sold all my other expensive amp and dac but the fiio e11 is a keeper. 
  
 I learnt the hard way...spending more doesn't mean better sound. Don't fall prey to placebo effects.


----------



## Fungus

E11K seems very unweildy and cumbersome. 
  
 No replaceable battery = fail


----------



## dailysmoker

It is hardly a improvement at all the new E11K...the volume goes lower on my WS99 and bass boost is a lot weaker too.So it is a more high-end version of the old E11 to me and bought a E11 a week after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and gonna give the E11K away....


----------



## AllahLover69

Hey I'm considering buying the E11. Mostly for portable use. I have a pair of ATH-M50x and an HTC one M7. I'm just wondering if these combined with the E11 are a good match.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

allahlover69 said:


> Hey I'm considering buying the E11. Mostly for portable use. I have a pair of ATH-M50x and an HTC one M7. I'm just wondering if these combined with the E11 are a good match.


unless you want more volume, then I say no. Not worth it to me to carry an amp around on the go for driving cans. M50X isn't hard to drive, so imo it should be okay. Also, the sound quality improvement from using an LOD+amp VS internal ampon most devices isn't worth it for portable use. Home use yes, but just a hassle on the go just to listen to music if your cans are already easy enough to drive without one. For my on-the-go rig, I focus more on the quality of the headphones than upstream components. The less I have to carry around, the better... Plus I dont like having an amplifier strapped to my phone. I do more than just listen to music on the go, so I don't like having to wrestle my pocket to take an inch thick brick with cables attached out to check a text.




dailysmoker said:


> It is hardly a improvement at all the new E11K...the volume goes lower on my WS99 and bass boost is a lot weaker too.So it is a more high-end version of the old E11 to me and bought a E11 a week after :atsmile: and gonna give the E11K away....


I'LL TAKE IT!


----------



## howdy

allahlover69 said:


> Hey I'm considering buying the E11. Mostly for portable use. I have a pair of ATH-M50x and an HTC one M7. I'm just wondering if these combined with the E11 are a good match.



The above is just an opinion, yes it is cumbersome to strap an amp to a phone but what ever you strap it to amps are not always just make things go louder! They have better amp and buffers for less distortion at higher volumes not to mention you can get a nice bass boost from some of these. I personally never use my phone as my music device, but that is just me. As the above said you will get better returns from a nice set of headphones.


----------



## dailysmoker

dischorddubstep said:


> unless you want more volume, then I say no. Not worth it to me to carry an amp around on the go for driving cans. M50X isn't hard to drive, so imo it should be okay. Also, the sound quality improvement from using an LOD+amp VS internal ampon most devices isn't worth it for portable use. Home use yes, but just a hassle on the go just to listen to music if your cans are already easy enough to drive without one. For my on-the-go rig, I focus more on the quality of the headphones than upstream components. The less I have to carry around, the better... Plus I dont like having an amplifier strapped to my phone. I do more than just listen to music on the go, so I don't like having to wrestle my pocket to take an inch thick brick with cables attached out to check a text.
> 
> I'LL TAKE IT!



 


I gave it to my ex wife's son,he loves this thing so much already haha so sorry dude


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

dailysmoker said:


> dischorddubstep said:
> 
> 
> > unless you want more volume, then I say no. Not worth it to me to carry an amp around on the go for driving cans. M50X isn't hard to drive, so imo it should be okay. Also, the sound quality improvement from using an LOD+amp VS internal ampon most devices isn't worth it for portable use. Home use yes, but just a hassle on the go just to listen to music if your cans are already easy enough to drive without one. For my on-the-go rig, I focus more on the quality of the headphones than upstream components. The less I have to carry around, the better... Plus I dont like having an amplifier strapped to my phone. I do more than just listen to music on the go, so I don't like having to wrestle my pocket to take an inch thick brick with cables attached out to check a text.
> ...


well... Pass on the tradition I guess.


----------



## Shawn71

FiiO's official AliExpress store......enjoy!

 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1473108?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## BoomBoomChild

Just thought I'd mention my brief experience with the E11. I got it and sent it back, but I got it as I bought a new pair of IEMs that had a higher ohm rating than the ones they replaced and there was a large drop in volume on my Cowon D2+, The Superfi 5 pro was good around 20 and the Westone W30 I bought needed to go up to 33 approx for the same volume. I thought maybe I needed an amp and bought the E11 to pair with my Cowon D2+ and the E11 added a heck of a lot of noise even at the same volume without the E11. It did add some volume, but plenty of hiss wiht that volume and it did not improve the overall sound I was already getting. Just more volume and more hiss. It's the only portable amp I've ever tried, but I'd look at something better. Also, it doesn't work while charging and that's a deal killer for some.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

boomboomchild said:


> Just thought I'd mention my brief experience with the E11. I got it and sent it back, but I got it as I bought a new pair of IEMs that had a higher ohm rating than the ones they replaced and there was a large drop in volume on my Cowon D2+, The Superfi 5 pro was good around 20 and the Westone W30 I bought needed to go up to 33 approx for the same volume. I thought maybe I needed an amp and bought the E11 to pair with my Cowon D2+ and the E11 added a heck of a lot of noise even at the same volume without the E11. It did add some volume, but plenty of hiss wiht that volume and it did not improve the overall sound I was already getting. Just more volume and more hiss. It's the only portable amp I've ever tried, but I'd look at something better. Also, it doesn't work while charging and that's a deal killer for some.


 

 For me, the E11 only adds a hissing sound if the device it is connected to has a small his in the first place. If I connect my E11 to the line out of my E10, the sound is so clean that you can only hear a small hiss if you put the E11 on max volume while nothing is playing. I do agree that it not charging while working is a big disadvantage though.
 When connected to me E10, the E11 strangely sounds better in a way. It has brighter treble and it boosts the bass both more and in a cleaner way. I think the E11 is great as long as it is connected to a good source. If I plug my E11 into something that already has got a volume control, it is then that I notice hissing.


----------



## dwayniac

My e11 doesn't get much use anymore except when I use my AT athpro700mk2 for some occasional bass. It's always used with a DAC and I think it sounds much better that way.


----------



## BoomBoomChild

Yeah that makes since actually, as you then have two stacked volume controls and you have to negotiate between the two like I was having to do and the amp just amplifies the hiss of the other device. It was really small though and would velcro easily to something which was how I was gonna do it.


----------



## BoomBoomChild

Which DAC is that?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

This thread hasn't been very active lately but I will ask anyway. What exactly does the High/Low power switch under the battery in the E11 do. I really can't tell any different in sound or volume between the 2. I could maybe see if one is better for battery life than the other.
  
 (The rest of this post is just about what I use the E11 for).
  
  
 I have had my E11 for about 2 and a half years now and it is getting lots of dents and marks but it still works as well as it used to.
  

  
  
 These are my Audio Technica ATH-AD700s and they sound better with the E11 than anything else I have tried. They really lack the weight to the deep bass notes. The E11 gives the sound to them that they are missing. It goes so well with them. Even the high gain switch seems to make the treble stand out more. These headphones have extremely good treble and a very open and spacious sound.
  

  
  
 I really like the FiiO X3 put together with the E11 because I like the feeling of having buttons to press and a dial to turn for the volume.
 I am not keen on anything that is touch screen.
  

  
 I find the bass boost controls on the E11 really useful. They boost just the lower end bass. I use the FiiO X3 but often strap this onto it if I am wanting a deeper sounding bass boost. It works out much better then the EQ on the X3. Most of the time though, I do just use the X3 by its self with my AKG K550s because it saves space.
  

  
  
  
  
  
  
 I hope my E11 with last. I don't like the way the new E11k had been designed. It seems very strange to me the the volume dial is on the opposite site to the input and output. The bass boost may be better but it only has 2 options, on or off.
 When my E11 gives up, I think I will go for another exactly the same if it would be possible. It has had so much use.


----------



## ClieOS

thegianthogweed said:


> This thread hasn't been very active lately but I will ask anyway. What exactly does the High/Low power switch under the battery in the E11 do. I really can't tell any different in sound or volume between the 2. I could maybe see if one is better for battery life than the other.


 
  
 The power switch sets how much current is feed into the opamp (which affect how much current is going out. It allows the opamp to either perform at its best or save battery life. If your headphone isn't particularly demanding, then it is normal you won't find much difference between the two,


----------



## nmatheis

FYI: My E11 is up for grabs: LINK.


----------



## gmatthews7919

If your spending beween $100-$200 for a Fiio - what's the best recommendation - the E11?


----------



## nmatheis

gmatthews7919 said:


> If your spending beween $100-$200 for a Fiio - what's the best recommendation - the E11?




USD?


----------



## pwoznic

I have owned the E11 for about 18 months and I use it with my ipod classic 160gb + Fiio L9 adapter + Klipsch x10 earbuds. I absolutely need noise isolation when I'm listening at work, on trains or planes. Since I need isolation (I don't want ANY coworkers hearing ANYTHING coming out of my setup!!!!!), I opted for the e11 because of the price. I love it except the battery life. The A3 (updated E11) is supposedly better, so I am considering an upgrade because of the poor E11 battery life.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

pwoznic said:


> I have owned the E11 for about 18 months and I use it with my ipod classic 160gb + Fiio L9 adapter + Klipsch x10 earbuds. I absolutely need noise isolation when I'm listening at work, on trains or planes. Since I need isolation (I don't want ANY coworkers hearing ANYTHING coming out of my setup!!!!!), I opted for the e11 because of the price. I love it except the battery life. The A3 (updated E11) is supposedly better, so I am considering an upgrade because of the poor E11 battery life.



Has your E11's battery life always been poor? I found that over time, it did get worse. However, I replaced it with another Nokia BL-5B and it was back to how it started again. It is now well over 2 years old, covered in dents, marks and scratches and it is just as good as it used to be. Considering your E11 is the age that it is, you prabably would notice that getting a new battery does seem to make it last longer. It will also depend on the amount you have recharged it since you got it. The more you have, the more worn the battery can become. This can shorten it's preformance. The E11 battery is so cheap and easy to replace that you may as well try that first. The new E11 (A30) battery is not replaceble which I would consider to be a small disadvantage.


----------



## pwoznic

thegianthogweed said:


> Has your E11's battery life always been poor? I found that over time, it did get worse. However, I replaced it with another Nokia BL-5B and it was back to how it started again. It is now well over 2 years old, covered in dents, marks and scratches and it is just as good as it used to be. Considering your E11 is the age that it is, you prabably would notice that getting a new battery does seem to make it last longer. It will also depend on the amount you have recharged it since you got it. The more you have, the more worn the battery can become. This can shorten it's preformance. The E11 battery is so cheap and easy to replace that you may as well try that first. The new E11 (A30) battery is not replaceble which I would consider to be a small disadvantage.


 

 The battery life has always been about 4-5 hours so it's consistent. I do not listen very loud at all.. I barely go to 2 on the volume since it pushes my X10s very well.
  
 The E11 would be perfect if I could just keep it hooked it up to a USB charger (I use it while listening to the ipod at my desk). Is there anything of comparable quality (or even better) that is both portable but gives me the option to use while it charges?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokia-BL-5B-Battery-Fits-Others/dp/B0006N2DJM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1442996426&sr=8-2&keywords=nokia+bl-5b

It really is worth trying this out. Don't get the really cheap ones as they probably won't be a genuine Nokia BL-5B battery. I use my E11 on number 3 - 4 and even higher sometimes and it lasts 7 hours + normally. I even have it on high gain all the time. I really do think that yours will have come with a poor battery to start with. It will be worth trying out a new battery first before spending a lot more money on a new amplifier. However, I do agree that working while charging is an advantage.
When my battery got to as low as 4 hours, it was then that I replaced it and it then went back to being at least 7 hours.
The A3 will allow charging while working but still, I reccomend buying a replacement battery for your E11 first. I have even left my E11 on most of the day by mistake several times even when the volume was high. It seemed to stay on the whole time which was way more that 4 or 5 hours.

Edit:
I will also add that the replacement battery I got was a slightly higher capacity which was another advantage.


----------



## pwoznic

thegianthogweed said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokia-BL-5B-Battery-Fits-Others/dp/B0006N2DJM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1442996426&sr=8-2&keywords=nokia+bl-5b
> 
> It really is worth trying this out. Don't get the really cheap ones as they probably won't be a genuine Nokia BL-5B battery. I use my E11 on number 3 - 4 and even higher sometimes and it lasts 7 hours + normally. I even have it on high gain all the time. I really do think that yours will have come with a poor battery to start with. It will be worth trying out a new battery first before spending a lot more money on a new amplifier. However, I do agree that working while charging is an advantage.
> When my battery got to as low as 4 hours, it was then that I replaced it and it then went back to being at least 7 hours.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the advice! I think I will get a new battery and see if that fixes the problem. Part of me wanted a new amp just for the sake of getting something new, but I really love the size of the E11, as well as the performance.


----------



## Mindless Self

With the E11K out, is it still worth getting the E11? I don't really have a crazy set-up (just a LG Flex and V-Moda M100, sadly my iPod classic stopped working) and I know the M100s doesn't necessarily need an amp, but I had the E11 for a while (had 2, but both shorted on me) and I got used to having an amp. But with the E11k out I don't know if I should get the E11.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

mindless self said:


> With the E11K out, is it still worth getting the E11? I don't really have a crazy set-up (just a LG Flex and V-Moda M100, sadly my iPod classic stopped working) and I know the M100s doesn't necessarily need an amp, but I had the E11 for a while (had 2, but both shorted on me) and I got used to having an amp. But with the E11k out I don't know if I should get the E11.


 

 Well I think I have had mine for over 3 years. It is covered in dents and scratches but it still works fine. I replaced the battery once the life started to get short and it now lasts longer again.
  
 The new E11k doesn't have a replaceable battery and it doesn't have a 3 position bass boost switch. There are several advantages to me about the original. I wouldn't want to get the new one. The sound and build quality probably ill be a bit better though. I just really dislike the design on the new E11k. The volume dial at the front but the headphone output AND the input on the opposite side to the dial. Very strange design and not very practical for portable use in my opinion. If you wanted the volume control at the top of your pocket, you would have to have your headphone cable plugged into the bottom. if it is in your pocket, the cable would get pretty damaged if it wasn't a right angled jack. If you had the input and output at the top of your pocket, then the dial would be very awkward to get to. 
  
 If you buy used, the E11 will be cheaper but if you have had issues, maybe don't get one again. mine has been very reliable. I would want to get another E11 I think if this one dies. Might be hard to find though if it lasts so long.
  
 This is my opinion of the E11k. I think the build especially will be a very noticeable improvement. To me though, it is so different, I can't even think of it as a replacement of the E11k. The shape and everything on it seems to have got moved about or changed.


----------



## Mindless Self

thegianthogweed said:


> Well I think I have had mine for over 3 years. It is covered in dents and scratches but it still works fine. I replaced the battery once the life started to get short and it now lasts longer again.
> 
> The new E11k doesn't have a replaceable battery and it doesn't have a 3 position bass boost switch. There are several advantages to me about the original. I wouldn't want to get the new one. The sound and build quality probably ill be a bit better though. I just really dislike the design on the new E11k. The volume dial at the front but the headphone output AND the input on the opposite side to the dial. Very strange design and not very practical for portable use in my opinion. If you wanted the volume control at the top of your pocket, you would have to have your headphone cable plugged into the bottom. if it is in your pocket, the cable would get pretty damaged if it wasn't a right angled jack. If you had the input and output at the top of your pocket, then the dial would be very awkward to get to.
> 
> ...


 
 I've noticed that the E11k doesn't come with the 3 position bass boost switch. This is a bummer for me since I liked playing around with it when I had my E11. I'm hesitant of getting another E11 not only because the E11K is out (the improved SQ and build caught my eye) BUT also because I've had bad luck with E11s. Both units (not the battery) shorted on me and neither didn't last a year (PS: they were both new and unused when I bought them).


----------



## sgdan

Hi
  
 I've had my E11 for a couple of years, I've used it with my iPod Classic and MDR 1R and XB700 through the L9 cable. Recently I purchased a Fiio X1 and a pair of Sennheiser Momentum in-Ear. I always turn the amp with very low volume and then the player (with the line out option on), then I proceed to slowly turn the volume up until it is comfortable. However there is a point (right between the 1 and 2 in the volume knob of the amp) where the volume is louder in the left. When I pass this point, the volume seems to get stable and both sides sound the same. I can only hear this difference with the Momentums, since the 1R and XB700 are bigger and I can't really hear anything when the volume is that low, and I don't think that could be a problem with the Momentums because when I use them directly on the X1 with the headphone out on, the volume seems to be equal on both sides all the time.
  
 The problem here is that since I noticed that, I feel that the sound is louder on the left side, but I can't really hear a difference, maybe I'm biased, but I would like to know if this is normal, and if the difference in volume really happens only at that low volume (maybe because some internal component) or if it really is constant at any volume level.
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

sgdan said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had my E11 for a couple of years, I've used it with my iPod Classic and MDR 1R and XB700 through the L9 cable. Recently I purchased a Fiio X1 and a pair of Sennheiser Momentum in-Ear. I always turn the amp with very low volume and then the player (with the line out option on), then I proceed to slowly turn the volume up until it is comfortable. However there is a point (right between the 1 and 2 in the volume knob of the amp) where the volume is louder in the left. When I pass this point, the volume seems to get stable and both sides sound the same. I can only hear this difference with the Momentums, since the 1R and XB700 are bigger and I can't really hear anything when the volume is that low, and I don't think that could be a problem with the Momentums because when I use them directly on the X1 with the headphone out on, the volume seems to be equal on both sides all the time.
> 
> ...


 

 I have the exact same issue but the right side is a little louder when at that volume. I'm not sure if the X1 has low and high gain but if it does, have it on low. Also have the E11 on low. If you haven't done this already, it will help as you will need to turn the dial up further. Turning it up higher will sort the channel balance issue out.
  
 I have many amplifiers that have this problem when they are powering headphones or speakers that are very loud and easy to drive. This much more likely to be a problem if you have a dial though. When the volume is almost as low as possible, this often will be the case if your headphones are loud enough to notice on such a low volume.
  
 Also, I don't think you will need to turn the volume of your X1 down as the built in amplifier won't be in use if you are using the headphone out as a line out. That is if it works in a similar way to the X3. My X3 lasts much longer on battery if I use my E11 though the line out even if the volume of the X3 itself is left very high. The built in amplifier won't be in use unless headphones are plugged in I think.
  
 With your X1, if you can switch the same port from being a powered headphone socket to a line out then I would assume it would disable the amplifier so it would extend the battery life of the X1.
  
  
  
 I am sure your problem with the volume isn't unusual at all with sensitive headphones. More expensive amplifiers will often do a better job at preventive this issue at low volumes. Sometimes, unplugging everything from your amplifier and turning the dial all the way up and down to off several times can sort out the issue. It probably won't stop it from ever happening again though. It helps sort the issue out with my E11 sometimes. It is worth trying.


----------



## sgdan

thegianthogweed said:


> I have the exact same issue but the right side is a little louder when at that volume. I'm not sure if the X1 has low and high gain but if it does, have it on low. Also have the E11 on low. If you haven't done this already, it will help as you will need to turn the dial up further. Turning it up higher will sort the channel balance issue out.
> 
> I have many amplifiers that have this problem when they are powering headphones or speakers that are very loud and easy to drive. This much more likely to be a problem if you have a dial though. When the volume is almost as low as possible, this often will be the case if your headphones are loud enough to notice on such a low volume.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi
  
 I always use the amp on low power and low gain, the X1 do not have the option to adjust the gain, so I use the line out option and use the amp to adjust the volume.
  
 I'll give it a try to your recommendation of turning the volume up and down, I hope it helps.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## mudduck

After having my FiiO E11 for a few years now I'm still pleased with it. I love the small size for portability


----------



## Meth

Happy owner of the *FiiO E11* here. Been using it for years now ever since the release. Although my use with it is on and off, I'm overall pleased with this little device. In my area, it gets as low as 20 bucks and I have to say the functions itself worth every penny. It's small, it's light, budget friendly, comes with removable battery option and packs a punch(What more could you want). If you are starting out, personally I think this would be a perfect amp for the pick.
  
 Had my first paring with the *ATH-M50x*, it was splendid. Having enough power to drive most of my mediocre headphones without any problems, connected to an android devices. Also, with a *FiiO L9* cable, you can use lineout with your Apple devices which benefits from sound quality.
  
 My setting is always off gain and either 0 or 1 for the _Bass_(Level 2 muddles the _mids_). Previously using it with my *iBasso DX90* and *Dunu Titan 1*. It did a good job with lowering the tremble sibilant and slight fatigue I experienced with my *Titan1*, adds a good amount of _bass_ texture to it and makes it smoother to listen to.
  
 For the price, it's definitely a bang for the buck. There's also the *JDS cMoyBB*($35) which is worth checking out at this price range. For upgrading, I would suggest checking out the *Cayin C5*($145), *FiiO E12A*($159), *JDSLABS C5*($189), *Headstage Arrow 12HE*(EUR199) and the *OPPO HA-2*(£250).


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

meth said:


> Happy owner of the *FiiO E11* here. Been using it for years now ever since the release. Although my use with it is on and off, I'm overall pleased with this little device. In my area, it gets as low as 20 bucks and I have to say the functions itself worth every penny. It's small, it's light, budget friendly, comes with removable battery option and packs a punch(What more could you want). If you are starting out, personally I think this would be a perfect amp for the pick.
> 
> Had my first paring with the *ATH-M50x*, it was splendid. Having enough power to drive most of my mediocre headphones without any problems, connected to an android devices. Also, with a *FiiO L9* cable, you can use lineout with your Apple devices which benefits from sound quality.
> 
> ...


 

 I have always thought that bass boost 2 goes really well with my Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. They are very light on bass and I would say it only messed up the sound when the music already has a huge amount or it is a very poor recording. Most of the time though, I use the E11 with my AD700s on bass boost 2. I have hardly ever listened to the E11 with bass boost on 1 as the difference isn't that noticeable. I am pretty sue it would be more suited to the ATH-M50x as they are closed back and already have a fair amount of punch to the bass from what I have heard.
  
 I too have had my E11 for years (since about May 2012). I would really miss it if it gave up. I really don't like the look of the design of the new E11K/A3 that is the replacement. I just don't get why on a portable amplifier you would have the input and output both on the opposite sides to the volume dial. It will mean that if you have it in your pocket with a DAP or smart phone, You will either have the dial at the bottom which will be a right pain to reach or the input and the output at the bottom. You will then have the risk of damaging your headphone cable as well as the input cable unless you are lucky enough to have them both as right angles. Another downside is that there is only 2 options for bass boost. Not that I use both on my E11 really but it is always an advantage. Not sure why they would replace it with only on and off.
  
 You can tell that I very strongly dislike the design of the new version and that is why I hope my E11 lasts. The new one may sound better and be better in many other ways too though. Such as the build quality. The E11 does feel a little cheaply made.


----------



## Meth

thegianthogweed said:


> I have always thought that bass boost 2 goes really well with my Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. They are very light on bass and I would say it only messed up the sound when the music already has a huge amount or it is a very poor recording. Most of the time though, I use the E11 with my AD700s on bass boost 2. I have hardly ever listened to the E11 with bass boost on 1 as the difference isn't that noticeable. I am pretty sue it would be more suited to the ATH-M50x as they are closed back and already have a fair amount of punch to the bass from what I have heard.
> 
> I too have had my E11 for years (since about May 2012). I would really miss it if it gave up. I really don't like the look of the design of the new E11K/A3 that is the replacement. I just don't get why on a portable amplifier you would have the input and output both on the opposite sides to the volume dial. It will mean that if you have it in your pocket with a DAP or smart phone, You will either have the dial at the bottom which will be a right pain to reach or the input and the output at the bottom. You will then have the risk of damaging your headphone cable as well as the input cable unless you are lucky enough to have them both as right angles. Another downside is that there is only 2 options for bass boost. Not that I use both on my E11 really but it is always an advantage. Not sure why they would replace it with only on and off.
> 
> You can tell that I very strongly dislike the design of the new version and that is why I hope my E11 lasts. The new one may sound better and be better in many other ways too though. Such as the build quality. The E11 does feel a little cheaply made.


 
  
 Well, music/sound is something that may varies from people to people so I can't comment much on the level 2 _bass_ muddling the _mids_. But that's just something I've noticed and experienced after spending some time with it. Also other than that, is the hissing (but I've learn to live with it).
  
 Yeah man, I'm already missing it haha. I remember felling in love with sound signature of the *E11* the first time I listened to it. Gotta say the volume knob and output placement on the *E11K* really gets in the way and annoys me and it's hard to accom to as to how my previous setup stacks. I think FiiO did well with the on/off bass on the *E11K* as a level 2 _bass_ isn't really much needed.
  
 I'm sure it'll last. Well, it does feel cheaply made but I think the lightness accomodate it, so I think both *E11* and *E11K* sorta fairs well.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

meth said:


> Well, music/sound is something that may varies from people to people so I can't comment much on the level 2 _bass_ muddling the _mids_. But that's just something I've noticed and experienced after spending some time with it. Also other than that, is the hissing (but I've learn to live with it).
> 
> Yeah man, I'm already missing it haha. I remember felling in love with sound signature of the *E11* the first time I listened to it. Gotta say the volume knob and output placement on the *E11K* really gets in the way and annoys me and it's hard to accom to as to how my previous setup stacks. I think FiiO did well with the on/off bass on the *E11K* as a level 2 _bass_ isn't really much needed.
> 
> I'm sure it'll last. Well, it does feel cheaply made but I think the lightness accomodate it, so I think both *E11* and *E11K* sorta fairs well.




About the hiss of the E11, I noticed this too. However, it is only very noticeable when it is connected to things that sound poor. If I plug it into the line out of my X3 or E10, the hissing is very quiet even when turned up all the way. As the line out is already pretty loud on the E10 and even louder from the X3, I hardly ever go past number 4 on the dial. When using it with my cheap tablet or directly in my computer headphone socket, it seems to sound reasonable but it amplifies all the irritating crackling of the parts of my PC. Itis the same on my tablet. When I am browsing, the E11 picks up noises from inside the tablet. It still sounds better than listening directly though. Makes a big volume boost too. 

A DAC such as the E10 that I use with my PC gets rid of my computers noise totally. Listening through the E10 itself or the E11 through the line out sounds very clean indeed. The E11 seems to have a little more treble and boosts the bass in a better way in my opinion too. I have sometimes been wearing my headphones for an hour at my PC with very little playing and I hardly ever notice any hissing. As I said, a hiss is noticeable if what you plug it into isn't very good. I also notice hissing if you plug the E11 into something that already has a volume control. This can't be helped a lot of the time but the sound being amplified twice often doesn't work out for me. The E11 connected to a line out of anything with a fixed volume sounds a fair bit better. Better still if it is a DAC.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

My E11 seems to be starting to have problems now. Most times I touch the dial and move it there is a whole load of loud popping and crackling. Also, the blue light on it flashes on and off as if the power isn't getting to it when the dial is turning. The music playing stops every time the light goes off so something must be loose somewhere. It is fine when left alone but every time I adjust the volume, this problem happens pretty much every time. I have tried taking the battery out moving the volume dial to full and back down to off several times and it hasn't solved the problem. If the E11 was still made, I would want to go for the exact same model again. I paid £34 which was a great price. I use it very often. Pretty much every day in fact.
  
 The most important thing for me would be the bass boost. My Audio Technica ATH-AD700s have very little bass and this on bass boost 2 sounds brilliant with these. I am just wondering what other amps boost the bass as much or maybe a little more without messing up the sound too much. I also have the FiiO E10 and I don't like the bass boost on that much. I use the E11 plugged into the line out of that most of the time.
  
 I am thinking that the Topping NX3 might be reasonable but I will have to ask about it first. If anyone could suggest anything else I could do to try to fix my E11, I would appreciate it. I'm not sure what the issue is. Or you could suggest another portable amplifier that adds a similar amount of bass to the E11 that would suit my headphones well.
  
 I have read that the E11k/A3 doesn't boost the bass quite as much as the original one. I also do not like the design of the E11k/A3 much at all both because of the shape and where the input, output and dial is.


----------



## Danneq

Well, if you like it why not buy a second hand E11? Since the battery can be easily replaced, a second hand E11 in good condition could be used for a few more years...


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

danneq said:


> Well, if you like it why not buy a second hand E11? Since the battery can be easily replaced, a second hand E11 in good condition could be used for a few more years...


 

 I haven't seen many that cost less than what I paid. I wouldn't really want to pay more that £30 considering I got mine for £34 new. I also wouldn't want to buy one second hand if it wasn't from the UK. There don't look to be any on ebay or maybe I just didn't look carefully enough.
  
 I think I may just try out the topping NX3 as it should be easy to return if it is from amazon. 
  
 Thanks for suggesting this though.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

I have been having problems with my E11 recently as I mentioned in my posts above. I have bought a new battery but that didn't solve it. However, Having the E11 on my desk without the bottom metal cover on it doesn't seem to be having problems. I can touch and move the volume dial without any popping or crackling coming through my headphones.  I have been using it like this for about 15 minutes constantly adjusting the volume and I'm not still not getting that irritating noise.
  
 I am doing this as I am typing now and I have just put the cover back on and the problem is there again? Does anyone know what could be causing this? I may end up just taping that battery in place with some electrical tape and using it like that with the bottom on.
  
 I just don't understand how having that fixed in place where is should be can be causing the unit to turn on and of, pop and crackle whenever I touch the dial.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

Well, I have bought the FiiO E11k / A3 and other than the fact the built quality is better and you can use it while charging, I prefer pretty much everything about the original E11. I tried bidding for an original E11 on ebay and didn't manage to get it. I then yesterday saw an E11 for £25 that was at that fixed price. I haven't received it yet but it was said to be like new. For my first E11, paid £34 which as it happened was 20% an already reduced price. I thought that was great value and considering how much liked it, I don't think what I have just paid is a bad price either.
  
 My original E11 has totally given up now but I much prefer the fact that the ports are on the same side as the volume dial. I also think it is far better having the light on the top instead of on the opposite side to the volume dial. I constantly end up leaving my A3 on as you can't see the light if you have the volume dial facing you. Not that I use either for a portable amp but I am pretty sure the E11 will be a fair bit more practical for this as it is flat not curved. I also much prefered the bass boost on the original E11. It seemed to boost it in a way that suited my headphones much better as well as having 3 different positions instead of 2. Once I get my E11, I may actually consider selling my A3 unless I find some good use for it. I have got used to being able to charge it while in use which I suppose will be hard to do without when I start using the E11 again.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

danneq said:


> Well, if you like it why not buy a second hand E11? Since the battery can be easily replaced, a second hand E11 in good condition could be used for a few more years...




You can find replacement batteries if you look, but does anyone know where to find a battery UPGRADE? I went to the Batteries Plus by my house, and they could order in a replacement, but didn't have access to the same battery type but with a larger capacity. I read a review where the author did this, and I can't think of any better way to get more performance out of this puppy. 

*Re: E11 bass boost *

I love the bass boost switch because to my ears, they boost the bass AND NOTHING ELSE. For me it's invaluable for helping my DT880s sound exactly how I like. Even on setting 2 I can't hear any kind of difference in the mids, though I've read others who say different. Maybe I'm still a rookie audiophile not attuned precisely enough to tell, maybe the others were getting placeboed because it seems like a cheap device shouldn't be so clean, who knows. Maybe it's because I only use setting 2 for my DT880s, and if I tried that with, say, Sennheiser Momentums, it could be a different story. 

I've never been able to replicate the precisely controlled boost in a software EQ, though. I wouldn't want to settle for less available boosting, but I've never wished it went any higher than 2, either =D
For a first headphone amp, the E11 has great synergy with my personal tastes. I'm looking at some Meier desktop amps to pair with my Beyers, almost worried I'll be disappointed!


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

dj the rocket said:


> You can find replacement batteries if you look, but does anyone know where to find a battery UPGRADE? I went to the Batteries Plus by my house, and they could order in a replacement, but didn't have access to the same battery type but with a larger capacity. I read a review where the author did this, and I can't think of any better way to get more performance out of this puppy.
> 
> *Re: E11 bass boost *
> 
> ...


 

 About the bass boost, there is something better about it than on any other amplifier I have tried. Many people say it messes up the midrange. I can understand it may do if your headphones already have plenty of bass. It is only nessesery to use the boost if you have bass light headphones IMO. With my Audio Technica ATH-AD700s, it sounds great on level 2 so long as the music is a good quality recording. It doesn't mess up the midrange in the slightest.
  
 About batteries, I bought a replacement and it was a 60mAh upgrade as it was 860mAh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even so, it was better as the original battery didn't last anywhere near as long as it used to. In a few months time, my E11 started to play up and I thought it was the battery. I bought another battery and found it was a fault with the E11. I have since bought a 2nd hand E11 that came with the original battery that FiiO sends with it. I now only want to keep one spare and I have 2.
  
 I don't know what to do with the other. I'm pretty sure it is genuine as it has a Nokia sticker on it. I bough it from here:
 http://www.accessorycity.co.uk/mobile-phone/battery/bl5b/nokia_5140i.html
  
 This battery is also a little bigger still at 890mAh.


----------

